# تصميم مشروع كامل (تطبيقى لدورة التحليل الاستاتيكى لبرج 20 دور لاستاذنا الفاضل م.اسامة نوارة )



## hema81 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ الاخوه الاعزاء بدأنا من قبل فى عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى لبرج مكون من 20 دور تحت تأثير احمال الزلازل مع استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامة نوارة والذى تم الانتهاء منه ومناقشته على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256.html
وتيسيرا على اخواننا المهندسين فى المتابعه ولكثرة ما تم عمله من نماذج للمشروع على برنامج الايتاب على الرابط السابق اردت طرح ماتم التوصل اليه من نماذج للمشروع وحسابات انشائيه للبدء فى عمل التصميم الانشائى للمشروع على هذا الرابط ولاعطاء فكرة مبسطة عن المشروع فهو عباره عن برج 20 دور يقع بمدينه القاهرة والنظام الانشائى المستخدم فى البرج هو النظام الثنائى DUAL System والاكواد المستخدمه فى التحليل والتصميم هى الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى UBC .
الموديل الخاص بالمشروع على برنامج الايتاب طبقا للكود المصرى :

3D MODEL By EGC For DAUL System.rar

حسابات المشروع طبقا للكود المصرى :

Egyption Code Calculations.rar

الموديل الخاص بالمشروع طبقا للكود الامريكى :

3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project.rar

حسابات المشروع طبقا للكود الامريكى :

UBC Project Calculations.rar

ملف السيف لسقف الدور العاشر ( الدور الحادث عنده اقصى درفت فى البرج ):

F10 SLAB.rar

المخططات المبدئيه الخاصة بالمشروع :

Drawing.rar

والمطلوب هو :
1- تصميم سقف الدور المتكرر .
2- تصميم الاعمدة 
3- تصميم حوائط القص 
4- تصميم الاساسات ( تحديد نوع الاساس - قدرة تحمل التربه 1.25 كجم /سم2 )
5- عمل اللوحات الانشائيه للمشروع بالكامل .
على ان يتم مناقشه كل مرحله من هذه المراحل واخراج اللوحات الانشائيه الخاصة بها بصورة قابله للتنفيذ حتى نكون قد قمنا بعمل هذه المرحله الاخيرة من المشروع بالتفصيل ويستفيد منها اكبر قدر من اخواننا المهندسين .
تقبلوا تحياتى 

م. ابراهيم جاد
​


----------



## m31772008 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس والاخ اسامة جزاكم الله كل خير واسمح لى بالاطلاع علية وابداى الراى لو سمحتم وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## m31772008 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس والاخ اسامة جزاكم الله كل خير واسمح لى بالاطلاع علية وابداى الراى لو سمحتم وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## EmadEzzat (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الدورة الرائعة. 
أرجو حفظ ملف. ال etabs باصدار 12.7.1 أو تزويدي بطريقة فتحة بهذا الاصدار اذا امكن 
و شكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 نوفمبر 2012)

للتحقق من أن قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص التى تم تصميمها فى بداية المشروع على الاحمال الحيه والميته الرأسيه فقط وبعد دراسة البرج وتحميله بالاحمال الافقيه من زلازل - والمفروض عمل نموذج اخر لتحميل البرج بالرياح - ولكننا هنا سوف نتحدث عن كيفية التحقق من أن قطاعات الاعمده امنه لاحمال الزلازل 
مع العلم بأن هناك طريقتيين للتصميم :-
الاولى بادخال قطاع الاعمده وحوائط القص وموقع عليها الحديد المحسوب من الاحمال الرأسيه كما يلى





وكما نرى أن هناك خطأ فى ادخال أقطار حديد التسليح فى ملف الايتابس حيث يجب أن يكون قطر الحديد 16d اى بقطر 16 مم وليس بالطريقه الامريكيه 
ومنا يمكن حذف وتعديل وادخال اقطار حديد جديده وذلك من قائمة options >preferences >reinforcement bar size
حيث تظهر الشاشه التاليه 




والتى يظهر فيها اسم السيخ 16d والقطر المقابل وكذلك مسطح السيخ ويمكن اضافة اى اقطار اخرى وكذلك يمكن مسح delete كل الاقطار التى لا نعمل عليها   
والطريقه الثانيه هى بادخال قطاع الخرسانه فقط للعمود وحوائط القص على أن يقوم برنامج الايتابس بحساب نسب مسطح الحديد بالنسبه لقطاع الخرسانه اللازم لكل عمود وكل حائط قص 
فيجب أولا ادخال القطاعات للاعمده وتسليحها بنفس أقطار الحديد المصريه التى نعمل عليها 
لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم تعديل اقطار حديد التسليح وتصحيها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نشكر الزميل الفاضل م ابراهيم علي الجهد المبذول و نتمني له التوفيق و التقدم و مزيد الشكر لأستاذنا الفاضل اسامة نوارة عالمتابعة المستمرة بارك الله فيكما

قمت بتغيير اقطار الصلب المستخدمة في المشروع من قائمة optionsو اعادة تعريف قطاعات الأعمدة بالتسليح الذي تم فرضه من بداية الحل من خلال قائمة defineو اختيار rein. to be checked و ذلك لكل قطاع 

اما عند تعريف التسليح بالكمرات فقد ظهرت بالشكل التالي ولم استطع معرفة المقصود ب left & right


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اما بالنسبة لحوائط القص فعند الدخول من قائمة define لتعريف التسليح بالقاطعات فلم اجد له وجود بالتعريف و دخلت من قائمة design ` shear wall design`define pier sections for checking` add pier sections ` add new pier section 

ثم الضغط علي section designer 
ظهرت الشاشة التالية و التي سيتم عليها رسم القطاع و الي هنا ننتظر التوضيح و التصحيح 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hema81 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

m31772008 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس والاخ اسامة جزاكم الله كل خير واسمح لى بالاطلاع علية وابداى الراى لو سمحتم وشكرا جزيلا لكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجزاكم الله مثله اخى الكريم وفى انتظار مشاركتك معنا حتى تعم الفائده .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخت المهندسه اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
قبل الدخول فى (Section Design (SD والذى يعتبر برنامج منفصل بحاله داخل برنامج الايتابس وهو مماثل الى حد ما برنامج CSI Column والذى سوف يحتاج الى بعض الوقت للتوضيح لان به الكثير من الاستخدامات فى تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص وعمل ال composite section وكما يمكن تعريف الكمرات وتسليحها من خلاله 
فيجب تعريف حالات التحميل التى سوف نقوم بالتصميم عليها وهى ال 25 حاله التى قام المهندس ابراهيم بعملها ويتم عمل ذلك كالاتى :
1- من قائمة Design> concrete frame design>select design combos  فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه بعد تعديل الحالات التى سوف نصمم عليها تكون فى ناحية اليميين كما يظهر داخل المربع الازرق وكما يتم عمل ذلك أيضا لحوائط القص



 

2-   فى حالة عدم استخدام التخفيض فى قيم الاحمال الحيه LL والتى سوف تظهر فى نتائج التصميم RLLF=1  يكون ذلك عن طريق قائمة 
Options>preferences >Live Load reduction ويتم تفعيل ايقونه no live load reduction كما يلى 
 


هنا سوف لايتم تخفيض اى نسبه فى قيم الاحمال الحيه 
3- يجب تحديد الكود الذى نقوم بالتصميم عليه وبكل اسف طبعا لايوجد اى كود عربى بينهم دى حتى الكود الهندى موجود – والافضل اختيار اى كود امريكى وليكن ACI 318 -05 اى لسنه 2005  وطبعا تختلف تقسيمات ومسميات المناطق الزلزاليه فى هذا الكود عن كود upc97 ولكننا اخترنا ال cat gray= B للزلازل وهى تعادل المنطقه الزلزاليه الثانيه فى كود upc97  اى تناظر موقع البرج فى مدينة القاهره g= 0.15 وذلك عن طريق قائمة 
Options> preferences > concrete frame design 
فسوف تظهر الصوره التاليه 



والتى فيها اسم الكود والمنطقه الزلزاليه ثم يلى بعد ذلك عدد المنحنيات التى تستخدم لرسم ال P-M-M وهى 24 منحنى ويتكون كل منحنى من 11 نقطه وسوف يظهر عدد النقط هذه عند الدخول على P-M-M وكما يضهر قيم ال phi  لكل من العزوم وقوى القص وقوى الضغط والشد التى تستخدم فى التصميم على حسب الكود الامريكى وكما أنه يظهر أننا لم نأخذ اى تخفيض لقيم الاحمال الحيه وكذلك اخر شئ وهو أن برنامج الايتابس يأخذ معامل أمان فى تصميم القطاعات زياده 5% كما فى الصوره السابقه حيث يستخدم 95% فقط من القطاع الخرسانى فى التصميم 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

EmadEzzat قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذة الدورة الرائعة.
> أرجو حفظ ملف. ال etabs باصدار 12.7.1 أو تزويدي بطريقة فتحة بهذا الاصدار اذا امكن
> و شكرا


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اشكرك اخى الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبه ويمكنك مراجعه هذا الرابط على منتدنا العزيز وموجود عليه برنامج الايتاب 9.7.4 يمكنك تحميله من المشاركات ارقام 4 و6 واليك الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348454.html
ونرجوا منك المتابعه والتفاعل معنا حتى تعم الفائده 
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## hema81 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> للتحقق من أن قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص التى تم تصميمها فى بداية المشروع على الاحمال الحيه والميته الرأسيه فقط وبعد دراسة البرج وتحميله بالاحمال الافقيه من زلازل - والمفروض عمل نموذج اخر لتحميل البرج بالرياح - ولكننا هنا سوف نتحدث عن كيفية التحقق من أن قطاعات الاعمده امنه لاحمال الزلازل
> مع العلم بأن هناك طريقتيين للتصميم :-
> الاولى بادخال قطاع الاعمده وحوائط القص وموقع عليها الحديد المحسوب من الاحمال الرأسيه كما يلى
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه اولا او ان اشكر حضرتك على الجهد الكبير الذى تبذله فى سبيل نشر العلم والذى لا تبخل علينا به جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .
مرفق ملف المشروع بعد تعديل اقطار الحديد لقطاعات الاعمدة طبقا للاقطار المستخدمه فى التصميم المبدئى (16d) على الرابط التالى :
3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project.rar
وكذلك تم تعريف حالات التحميل المستخدمة فى تصميم الاعمدة وحوائط القص والتى قمنا بتعريفها من قبل طبقا للكود الامريكى .
وكما ظهر لنا من خلال ماتفضلت به حضرتك من ضرورة معرفه المناطق الزلازليه فى الكود الامريكى 2005 ومايناظرها فى الكود UBC والكود المصرى حتى يمكن تعريفها فى التصميم .
لذا ارجو من حضرتك توضيح البند الخاص بتعريف المناطق الزلازليه فى الكود الامريكى 2005 حيث قمت بالرجوع للكود الامريكى ولكن لم استطيع الوصول لتعريف هذه المناطق حتى نقوم بتوضيح المناطق المتناظرة فى الاكواد الثلاثه وتعريفها فى برنامج الايتاب .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## EmadEzzat (25 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> اشكرك اخى الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبه ويمكنك مراجعه هذا الرابط على منتدنا العزيز وموجود عليه برنامج الايتاب 9.7.4 يمكنك تحميله من المشاركات ارقام 4 و6 واليك الرابط:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348454.html
> ونرجوا منك المتابعه والتفاعل معنا حتى تعم الفائده
> تقبل تحياتى .



شكرا و جاري التحميل.


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه اولا او ان اشكر حضرتك على الجهد الكبير الذى تبذله فى سبيل نشر العلم والذى لا تبخل علينا به جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .
> مرفق ملف المشروع بعد تعديل اقطار الحديد لقطاعات الاعمدة طبقا للاقطار المستخدمه فى التصميم المبدئى (16d) على الرابط التالى :
> 3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project.rar
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا بالنسبه للكود الامريكى للاحمال فهو ASCE 7 وكود Upc97 جزء من هذا الكود لان الupc97 خاص بالابنيه المنتظمه أما ASCE 7 فهو الكود العام الشامل لجميع الاحمال فى الكود الامريكى فسوف تجد أحمال الزلازل وتعريفها بداية من الفصل 11 حتى الفصل 18 أما بالنسبه لكود التصميم فى الكود الامريكى فهو ACI R318 وهو خاص بكل ما يتعلق بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانيه وسوف تجد اشتراطات الزلازل فى تصميم القطاعات فى هذا الكود فى الفصل 21
أما بخصوص تعريف المنطقه الزلزاليه وذلك من قائمة Options> preferences > concrete frame design والتى معها سوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 
​


ولمزيد من البحث عن عدد المنحنيات والتعريف بها كما فى الصوره التاليه لمحنى ال inter action diagramme الخاص بتصميم الاعمده التى عليها عزوم 




فسوف نلاخظ أن عدد النقط داخل المربع الازرق = 11 ومن هذه النقط كما نرى يمكن تصميم اى قطاع لان لكل نقطه يقابلها مقدار الحمل المحورى يمكن أن يكون ضعط (axial force) أو شد tension force مع قيمة العزوم المناظره والتى يستطيع القطاع تحملها بالتسليح الموجود به وكذلك عدد المنحنيات داخل المربع الاحمر سوف نجدها = 24 منحنى حيث يتحرك كل منحنى بدرجه = 15 درجه من أصل 360 درجه اى 360/15 = 24 منحنى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> أما بخصوص تعريف المنطقه الزلزاليه وذلك من قائمة Options> preferences > concrete frame design والتى معها سوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا علي دوام المتابعة و الأستفاضة في الشرح
سؤالي عن الكود المصري نحن الان عبرنا عن 25 حالة تحميل و كنا في البداية تحققنا ان استخدام الكود الأوروبي و قوي القص القاعدي المحسوبة من البرنامج مساوية للقيمة اليدوية المحسوبة بواسطة برنامج الزميل الفاضل م السيد الشيخ و بناءا عليه فاعتمدنا الكود الأوروبي و المأخوذ عنه الكود المصري في تصميمنا لو مشروعنا في مصر و بناءا عليه فقد اجريت حسابتي في مشروعي الخاص بتعريف احمال الزلازل من الكود الأوروبي الموحد 2004 و عندما قمت بتعريف الكود للتصميم الأوروبي ظهرت حالات تحميل غير تلك التي قمت بتعريفها لماذا؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

و ماذا ايضا عن اختيار البلد بالكود لتتوافق معنا؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي; قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي دوام المتابعة و الأستفاضة في الشرح
> سؤالي عن الكود المصري نحن الان عبرنا عن 25 حالة تحميل و كنا في البداية تحققنا ان استخدام الكود الأوروبي و قوي القص القاعدي المحسوبة من البرنامج مساوية للقيمة اليدوية المحسوبة بواسطة برنامج الزميل الفاضل م السيد الشيخ و بناءا عليه فاعتمدنا الكود الأوروبي و المأخوذ عنه الكود المصري في تصميمنا لو مشروعنا في مصر و بناءا عليه فقد اجريت حسابتي في مشروعي الخاص بتعريف احمال الزلازل من الكود الأوروبي الموحد 2004 و عندما قمت بتعريف الكود للتصميم الأوروبي ظهرت حالات تحميل غير تلك التي قمت بتعريفها لماذا؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا هناك بالطبع فرق بين حالات التحميل ال default الموجوده فى برنامج الايتابس والتى تم عملها بواسطة المهندس ابراهيم وهى 25 حاله والتى تم عملها حسب الكود المصرى مع العلم بأن نتائج حالات التحميل فى الكود المصرى سوف تعطى نتائج أقل مقارنة بحالات التحميل فى الكود الاوربى أو الكود الامريكى 
ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالى 
 http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qoHQBA&usg=AFQjCNEnYgq3es9ajnzmMohaTVO2Qln5Gw
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه بالرجوع الى الكود الامريكى ASCE7-05 لمعرفه كيفيه تحديد SDC (SEISMIC DESIGN CATEGORY )وجدت انها تتوقف على كثير من المعاملات وهى S1 , SDs, SD1 كما بالصور التاليه


حيث يتم تحديدها طبقا للمعاملات SDs , SD1 ومجموعة الاهميه فارجو توضيح ما هى هذه المعاملات ؟؟؟؟؟ حيث تختلف هذه المعاملات عن ما تعودنا عليه بالكود المصرى وكودUBC حيث تكون العلاقه مباشرة بين المنطقه وعجله الزلازل على سبيل المثال كما بالكود المصرى كما يلى 

حيث يمكن تحديد المنطقه بناءا على عجله الجاذبيه ولايوجد جدول شبيه فى الكود الامريكى ASCE حتى يمكن الاسترشاد به ارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذه النقطه .
كما بدر الى ذهنى تسأول بخصوص ادخال معامل الشده الزلازليه (SEISMIC ZONE FACTOR ) فى برنامج الايتاب طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC حيث يتيح البرنامج خمس خيارات (0.075 - 0.15 - 0.20 -0.3- 0.4 ) وعندنا فى مصر توجد مناطق ذات شده زلزليه ( 0.1 - 0.125 -0.25 ) فكيف سيتم ادخال هذه القيم اذا صادف وكان المبنى الذى نقوم بدراسته يقع فى منطقة من هذه المناطق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بالنسبه للصوره التاليه والتى نحصل عليها من قائمة Options> preferences > concrete frame design





فسوف نجد فى المربع الاول يوجد مجموعه أكواد يمكن استخدام اى كود منها فى تصميم القطاعات سواء الكمرات أو الاعمده أو حوائط القص وهو هنا ACI 318-05
المربع الثانى يحدد المنطقه الزلزاليه التى سوف نقوم عمل التصميم وليس التحليل عليها وتعريف المنطقه هنا الغرض منه اشتراطات الكود فى التصميم وليس اشتراطات الكود فى التحليل ولابد للمهندس أن يعرف هذه المناطق للكود الذى اخترناه وعموما عندما يعرف المهندس الكود الامريكى upc97 للزلازل فمن السهل معرفة باقى الاصدارات الاخرى من الكود الامريكى 
المربع رقم 3 & 4 يتكررا دائما فى جميع الاكواد وهما يخصا منحنى ال inter action وكما وضحنا سابقا هذا المنحنى عباره عن شكل كوره تقريبا كما يظهر فى الشكل التالى فالبرنامج قام بتقسيم هذه الكوره الى 24 شريحه وكل شريحه عباره عن 11 نقطه هل أنت موافق على ذلك ؟؟؟ اذا كنت غير موافق وتريد التغيير --خلاص عندك الاماكنيه 





طيب الاقى منحنى inter action ده فين ؟؟ هاتلاقيه كتير ومتزعلش نفسك كل شويه هانلاقيه شوف الصوره التاليه داخل المربع الاحمر وكل شويه هافكرك بيه لانه موجود فى أماكن ثانيه 





وبالنسبه لموضوع ال phi للعزوم وقوى القص وغيره فالكود الامريكى طبعا قوانيته فى التصميم مختلفه عن الكود المصرى فلوا لاحظنا قانون تصميم العمود على سبيل المثال كالاتى 



فسوف نجد أن كل القوانيين فى الكود الامريكى بها phi وعلى حسب العنصر الذى نصممه تختلف قيمة phi كما هو واضح 
وللبحث عن هذه القيم فى الكود الامريكى يمكن مراجه ACI 318 الفصل 9 البد 9.3 كما يلى 



تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا هناك بالطبع فرق بين حالات التحميل ال default الموجوده فى برنامج الايتابس والتى تم عملها بواسطة المهندس ابراهيم وهى 25 حاله والتى تم عملها حسب الكود المصرى مع العلم بأن نتائج حالات التحميل فى الكود المصرى سوف تعطى نتائج أقل مقارنة بحالات التحميل فى الكود الاوربى أو الكود الامريكى
> ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالى
> ...




بارك الله بكم و قد سبق لي الأطلاع علي الرابط و ما زادني الا حيرة 
فهل نقوم بتعريف حالات التحميل وفقا للكود المصري و نأخذ الdefault بتاع البرنامج بالنسبة للتصميم بتعريف الكود الأوروبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اما اننا من البداية كنا تركنا التراكيب الdefault وفقا للكودالأوروبي  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 نوفمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه بالرجوع الى الكود الامريكى ASCE7-05 لمعرفه كيفيه تحديد SDC (SEISMIC DESIGN CATEGORY )وجدت انها تتوقف على كثير من المعاملات وهى S1 , SDs, SD1 كما بالصور التاليه
> مشاهدة المرفق 85648
> مشاهدة المرفق 85649
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
طبعا الكود الامريكى ASCE 7 -05 يختلف فى تقسيم المناطق الزلزاليه ولكن بعد التدقيق فسوف تجد ان Ca فى كود ال upc97 = SD1 وكذلك قيمة Cv فى كود ال upc97 = SDs فى كودASCE 7 -05 وعموما حتى لاتختلط بنا الامور نعود ونحتار كود ال upc97 فى التصميم حتى لايحدث لبس بعد ذلك 
بالنسبه للكود الامريكى upc97 والكود المصرى فنحن لايهما اسم المنطقه ولكن مايهمنا قيمة عجلة الجاذبيه للزلزال فمثلا المنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه فى الكود المصرى قيمة عجلة الزلزال = 0.15 g يناظرها فى كود ال upc97 المنطقه الثانيه A=2A والتى لها نفس عجلة الزلزال 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بارك الله بكم و قد سبق لي الأطلاع علي الرابط و ما زادني الا حيرة
> فهل نقوم بتعريف حالات التحميل وفقا للكود المصري و نأخذ الdefault بتاع البرنامج بالنسبة للتصميم بتعريف الكود الأوروبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اما اننا من البداية كنا تركنا التراكيب الdefault وفقا للكودالأوروبي  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الافضل عمل نموذجيين لملف البرج الخاص بك أحدهما يتم فيه ادخال أحمال الزلازل وتعريفها وفقا للكود المصرى(الاحمال طبقا للكود الاوربى الموحد 2004 المنحنى الثانى فى برنامج الايتابس) ومعها حالات التحميل الخاصه بالكود المصرى أما النموذج الثانى فيتم ادخال أحمال الزلازل وفقا للكود الامريكى ال upc97 ومعها حالات التحميل وفقا لهذا الكود الامريكى 
وقد قام زميلنا العزير ابراهيم مشكورا بعمل حالات التحميل ال 25 مرتيين - مره للكود المصرى والاخرى لكود ال upc97
وبعد تصميم النموذجيين برجاء اخبارنا بالفرق 
أما استخدام ال default لحالات التراكيب الموجوده بالبرنامج فلابد من مطابقتها للكود الذى اعمل عليه فى التصميم 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الافضل عمل نموذجيين لملف البرج الخاص بك أحدهما يتم فيه ادخال أحمال الزلازل وتعريفها وفقا للكود المصرى(الاحمال طبقا للكود الاوربى الموحد 2004 المنحنى الثانى فى برنامج الايتابس) ومعها حالات التحميل الخاصه بالكود المصرى أما النموذج الثانى فيتم ادخال أحمال الزلازل وفقا للكود الامريكى ال upc97 ومعها حالات التحميل وفقا لهذا الكود الامريكى
> وقد قام زميلنا العزير ابراهيم مشكورا بعمل حالات التحميل ال 25 مرتيين - مره للكود المصرى والاخرى لكود ال upc97
> وبعد تصميم النموذجيين برجاء اخبارنا بالفرق
> أما استخدام ال default لحالات التراكيب الموجوده بالبرنامج فلابد من مطابقتها للكود الذى اعمل عليه فى التصميم
> تقبلى تحياتى



ان شاء الله اقوم بعمل الملف المطلوب و ارفعه 
لي استفسار عن عمل ملف به التعريفات بحيث نستخدمه لكل مشروع توفيرا لوقت التعريفات فانا اقوم بفتح ملف قديم و اعمل delete للمبني القديم و اضع المبني الجديد و اغير في ال story data فهل هناك طريقة اصح؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي; قال:


> ان شاء الله اقوم بعمل الملف المطلوب و ارفعه
> لي استفسار عن عمل ملف به التعريفات بحيث نستخدمه لكل مشروع توفيرا لوقت التعريفات فانا اقوم بفتح ملف قديم و اعمل delete للمبني القديم و اضع المبني الجديد و اغير في ال story data فهل هناك طريقة اصح؟


 أنتى محتاجه لعمل ملف واحد فقط لاول مره ولن تبذلى نفس المجهود مره ثانيه فقط عند عمل ملف جديد لمشروع جديد عند فتح برنامج الايتابس فى البدايه سوف تظهر هذه الشاشه 
 


نختار الاختيار داخل المربع الاحمر وسوف يطلب منك البرنامج اسم الملف القديم الذى فيه نفس حالات التحميل ونفس المعلومات السابقه والتى بذلتى فيها مجهود لعملها أول مره 
وبذلك كل مشروع جديد يتم ادخال معلومات جديده نبدأ منها وهكذا وللمعلوميه هذا موجود فى برنامج الساب والايتابس والسيف 
وللمعلوميه تم شرح هذه المعلومه قبل ذلك على الربط الاصلى ولكن واضح أنه لطول الربط فالموضوع أصبح صعب 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 نوفمبر 2012)

وعند البدء فى تصميم حوائط القص يتم تحديد الكود الذى سوف نعمل عليه وذلك من قائمة 
 Options> preferences > shear wall design
ومن الشاشه التاليه يتم تحديد الكود المطلوب التصميم عليه وهو upc97 كما يلى 



2- من قائمة design> shear wall design >select design combos 
تظهر الشاشه التاليه 



ومنها سوف نحدد حالات التحميل ال25 التى تم عملها قبل ذلك فى الملف وذلك باستخدام ايقونه Add&remove 
3-نقوم بعمل Run للملف ثم بعد ذلك من قائمة 
design>shear wall design>start design/ check of structure 
وخلى بالك من الجمله السابقه يعنى ممكن نصمم فقط وممكن نقوم بعمل check اى تحقق من قطاع خرسانى موجود به حديد تسليح وبعد الانتهاء من حل الملف على البرنامج نبدأ بأول محور عليه حوائط القص وذلك عن طريق اضهاره بالايقونه Elev كما يلى وليكن الحائط على المحور 4-4 الحائط Py1



 وبعد الحل نجد هذا الشكل بعد الحل للحائط



وكما نرى R=0.25% فى اعلى الحائط مره وفى أسفله مره أخرى وتعنى هذه النسبه أننا نحتاج الى حديد تسليح رأسى بنسبة =25% من القطاع الخرسانى لحائط القص --هنا نحن نتحدث عن التصميم فى الايتابس وليس التحقق أى design وليس check 
وعند عمل كليك يمين على حائط القص الموجود فى الدور الارضى F1 فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 



وكما نرى وجود النسبه R= 0.0025 والتى كانت موجوده فى الصوره السابقه وكلمة reqiured reinf. ratio تعنى نسبة الحديد الى نسبة قطاع الخرسانه والذى تم ادخاله وطبعا نحن قد ادخلنا القطاع لحائط القص بدون حديد تسليح وكما نرى أن نسبة الحمل الرأسى الواقع على هذا الحائط pu اكبر من 0.35 من الحمل po وهو الحمل الذى يتحمله هذا الحائط بقطاعه عند تصميمه كعمود اى تحت الحمل الرأسى فقط وذلك على حسب الكود الامريكى وهذا يعنى أنه فى هذه الحاله حائط القص لابد من اخراجه من تحمل الزلازل وهذه النقطه قد تم توضيحها مع المهندس أيمن الغائب هذه الايام وندعو له بالعوده وأن يكون غيابه خيرا ان شاء الله 
ويمكن هنا ادخال حديد التسليح كما يلى بعد الضغط على ايقونة overwrite فى اسفل الشاشه السابقه فشوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه



وكما نرى أنه تغيير نوع حائط القص pier section type وهذا هو المهم حيث توجد ثلاث أنواع من حائط القص فى برنامج الايتابس وهى 
1- simplified T and c
2- uniform reinforcing 
3- general reinforcing
وهذا النوع الثالث لم يظهر لنا وهو الاهم لانه هو الذى يتم ادخال حديد التسليح فيه كما تم حسابه فى بداية المشروع على الاحمال الرأسيه والتى قام المهندس ابراهيم بعمله ونطمع فيه لعمل تسليح سقف الدور المتكرر جزاه الله خيرا على ذلك 
ولادخال قطاع حائط القص وتسليحه على برنامج الايتابس - يتم ذلك ان شاء الله فى المداخله القادمه حتى يظهر لنا قطاع ال general reinforcing فى الشاشه السابقه 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ولاظهار نوع حوائط القص أثناء التصميم من النوع general reinforcing والتى تختص بادخال قطاع الخرسانه شامل حديد التسليح وليس قطاع الخرسانه فقط كما قمنا بادخاله فى ال model وهو من النوع uniform reinforcing نقوم بعمل الاتى :-
1- من قائمة design>shear wall design>define pier section for checking>add pier section
ونخلى بالنا من الكلام السابق ومعناه يعنى أنا ها اتحقق checking من قطاع خرسانى وحديد تسليح ولن أقوم بالتصميم 
2- سوف تظهر الصوره التاليه ونقوم بتفعيل ماداخل المربعات الحمراء مع تسميه جديده لحائط القص py1 الى pyy1 ثم نضغط على الزر section designer 





فنجد الصوره التاليه





وهى لقطاع الخرسانه py1 ولكن حديد التسليح مختلف ولذلك نقوم بتعديل الحديد الذى قام المهندس ابراهيم بتصميمه فى بداية المشروع لهذا الحائط على الاحمال الرأسيه وبعد الانتهاء من تعديل الحديد نضغط على كلمة done فى اقصى اليميين لاسفل 
وهكذا يمكن عمل ذلك لباقى الادوار وباقى الحوائط وبالطبع هذا يحتاج الى مجهود كبير فيمكن التغلب على ذلك بالغاء ال 19 دور وحل الملف لدور واحد فقط ثم عمل replicated لباقى الادوار
لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف ادخال حديد التسليح الخاص بكل حائط كما وضحنا فى الخطوات السابقه 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما نرى أن نسبة الحمل الرأسى الواقع على هذا الحائط pu اكبر من 0.35 من الحمل po وهو الحمل الذى يتحمله هذا الحائط بقطاعه عند تصميمه كعمود اى تحت الحمل الرأسى فقط وذلك على حسب الكود الامريكى وهذا يعنى أنه فى هذه الحاله حائط القص لابد من اخراجه من تحمل الزلازل وهذه النقطه قد تم توضيحها مع المهندس أيمن الغائب هذه الايام وندعو له بالعوده وأن يكون غيابه خيرا ان شاء الله
> تقبلوا تحياتى



أستاذي الفاضل م/ أسامه

شكرا علي سؤالك علي انا بخير ولكن ظروف العمل هذه الايام صعبه شويه 

نعم مهندس أسامه أذا زاد الحمل علي الحائط عن النسبه المذكوره يجب أخراج الحائط من حسابات الزلازل كما تفضلت حضرتك بالشرح

حسب الكود الامريكي UBC-97-1921.6.6.3 و البند كما يلي:

 Walls and portions of walls with Pu > 0.35Po shall not
be considered to contribute to the calculated strength of the structure
for resisting earthquake-induced forces. Such walls shall
conform to the requirements of Section 1631.2, Item 4

​و لكن بالبحث في الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 OR IBC2009 لم أجد هذا الشرط 
هل تم حذفه؟؟ و أذا كان موجود أرجو أن تشير أليه و جزاء الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما نرى أنه تغيير نوع حائط القص pier section type وهذا هو المهم حيث توجد ثلاث أنواع من حائط القص فى برنامج الايتابس وهى
> 1- simplified T and c
> 2- uniform reinforcing
> 3- general reinforcing
> ...


بارك الله بكم الشرح مبسط و متسلسل و يا ريت تتكرم حضرتك بتوضيح النوعين simplified T and c و uniform reinforcing 



أسامه نواره قال:


> فنجد الصوره التاليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


في البداية اخترت نوع القطاع uniform reinforcing كي اتمكن من وضع قطر السيخ المستخدم و المسافة بين الأسياخ ثم عمل check و مرة اخري الرجوع الي general reinforcing و يظهر القطاع كما وضحت حضرتك بالرسم لكن ما الم اتوصل اليه التعديل علي الرسم نفسه فهو لا يعطي اي اختيار لأقطار الحديد انما يعطي فقط شكل وضع الحديد ارجو التوضيح
و اذا كان لدينا كور علي حرف u و نريد وضع تسليح في بداية و نهاية الكور8 اسياخ قطر 25 مثلا بخلاف باقي التسليح المنتظم علي الجدار 5اسياخ قطر 16 للتحقق منها 
و كيف نلغي ال 19 دور و يتم الحل لدور واحد فكيف سنعبر عن الأحمال الأفقية علي دور واحد و تعطي الحمل المضبوط ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح 
بنثقل علي حضرتك بالأسئلة اعانك الله و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (27 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بعد الاطلاع على تراكيب الاحمال للموديل الخاص بالكود الامريكي تم الملاحظة على انها مختلفة عن الكود ubc ممكن من الاخوان التوضيح
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولاظهار نوع حوائط القص أثناء التصميم من النوع general reinforcing والتى تختص بادخال قطاع الخرسانه شامل حديد التسليح وليس قطاع الخرسانه فقط كما قمنا بادخاله فى ال model وهو من النوع uniform reinforcing نقوم بعمل الاتى :-
> 1- من قائمة design>shear wall design>define pier section for checking>add pier section
> ونخلى بالنا من الكلام السابق ومعناه يعنى أنا ها اتحقق checking من قطاع خرسانى وحديد تسليح ولن أقوم بالتصميم
> 2- سوف تظهر الصوره التاليه ونقوم بتفعيل ماداخل المربعات الحمراء مع تسميه جديده لحائط القص py1 الى pyy1 ثم نضغط على الزر section designer
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة اولا لا نستطيع ان نوافيك حقك بأى كلمات شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن نسأل الله ان يبارك لك فى عمرك وصحتك ورزقك وان يجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك .
ثانيا مرفق ملف المشروع بعد ادخال وتخصيص القطاعات الخاصة بحوائط القص كما وضحت حضرتك على هذا الرابط :
3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project.rar
واليك والى الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل ماتم عمله من خطوات حتى يتم التصحيح فى حالة الخطأ وهى كالتالى :
1- ادخال القطاعات طبقا للتصميم المبدئى :
قمنا فى بدايه المشروع بالتصميم المبدئى للاعمده وحوائط القص على الاحمال الرأسيه كما هو موجود على ملف الاكسل التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?25wfsamco3r9k99
والمطلوب هو ادخال هذه القطاعات بالتسليح لعمل تشك على البرنامج لهذا القطاع بالتسليح المبدئى ويتم ذلك كالتالى :
- design>shear wall design>define pier section for checking>add pier section

ومن خلال الاختيار section designer يتم الدخول البرنامج الخاص برسم القطاع كالتالى 

وتنقسم الاسياخ الى اسياخ توضع على الحافة يتم ضبط كل من القطر المطلوب ومسافة التقسيط واسياخ الاركان يتم ضبط القطر لها وذلك بالوقوف على اى سيخ على الحافه وعمل كليك يمين بالماوس فتظهر قائمة يتم الاختيار منها للقطر المطلوب والمسافة بين الاسياخ ويتم تفعيل الخيار apply to all edges لتطبيق ذلك على كل الحواف للقطاع كما بالصورة التاليه


وبالمثل يتم الوقوف على اى سيخ بالركن وعمل كليك يمين بالماوس واختيار القطر المطلوب وتفعيل الخيار لكل اسياخ الاركان وبذلك يكون قد تم ادخال القطاع طبقا للتصميم المبدئى بالتسليح 
ويتم تكرارذلك بتعريف وادخال جميع قطاعات الحوائط كما سبق .
والخطوة التاليه هى تخصيص هذه القطاعات الى حوائط القص كلا على حسب القطاع الخاص به ويتم ذلك فى الدور الاول على ان يتم تكرار هذة الحوائط فى باقى الادوار وسنتناول ذلك فى المشاركة التاليه ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولاظهار نوع حوائط القص أثناء التصميم من النوع general reinforcing والتى تختص بادخال قطاع الخرسانه شامل حديد التسليح وليس قطاع الخرسانه فقط كما قمنا بادخاله فى ال model وهو من النوع uniform reinforcing نقوم بعمل الاتى :-
> 1- من قائمة design>shear wall design>define pier section for checking>add pier section
> ونخلى بالنا من الكلام السابق ومعناه يعنى أنا ها اتحقق checking من قطاع خرسانى وحديد تسليح ولن أقوم بالتصميم
> 2- سوف تظهر الصوره التاليه ونقوم بتفعيل ماداخل المربعات الحمراء مع تسميه جديده لحائط القص py1 الى pyy1 ثم نضغط على الزر section designer
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة اولا لا نستطيع ان نوافيك حقك بأى كلمات شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن نسأل الله ان يبارك لك فى عمرك وصحتك ورزقك وان يجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك .
ثانيا مرفق ملف المشروع بعد ادخال وتخصيص القطاعات الخاصة بحوائط القص كما وضحت حضرتك على هذا الرابط :
3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project.rar
واليك والى الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل ماتم عمله من خطوات حتى يتم التصحيح فى حالة الخطأ وهى كالتالى :
1- ادخال القطاعات طبقا للتصميم المبدئى :
قمنا فى بدايه المشروع بالتصميم المبدئى للاعمده وحوائط القص على الاحمال الرأسيه كما هو موجود على ملف الاكسل التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?25wfsamco3r9k99
والمطلوب هو ادخال هذه القطاعات بالتسليح لعمل تشك على البرنامج لهذا القطاع بالتسليح المبدئى ويتم ذلك كالتالى :
- design>shear wall design>define pier section for checking>add pier section
مشاهدة المرفق 85674
ومن خلال الاختيار section designer يتم الدخول البرنامج الخاص برسم القطاع كالتالى 
مشاهدة المرفق 85676
وتنقسم الاسياخ الى اسياخ توضع على الحافة يتم ضبط كل من القطر المطلوب ومسافة التقسيط واسياخ الاركان يتم ضبط القطر لها وذلك بالوقوف على اى سيخ على الحافه وعمل كليك يمين بالماوس فتظهر قائمة يتم الاختيار منها للقطر المطلوب والمسافة بين الاسياخ ويتم تفعيل الخيار apply to all edges لتطبيق ذلك على كل الحواف للقطاع كما بالصورة التاليه 

وبالمثل يتم الوقوف على اى سيخ بالركن وعمل كليك يمين بالماوس واختيار القطر المطلوب وتفعيل الخيار لكل اسياخ الاركان وبذلك يكون قد تم ادخال القطاع طبقا للتصميم المبدئى بالتسليح 
ويتم تكرارذلك بتعريف وادخال جميع قطاعات الحوائط كما سبق .
والخطوة التاليه هى تخصيص هذه القطاعات الى حوائط القص كلا على حسب القطاع الخاص به ويتم ذلك فى الدور الاول على ان يتم تكرار هذة الحوائط فى باقى الادوار وسنتناول ذلك فى المشاركة التاليه ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تخصيص قطاع حوائط القص بعد تعريف القطاعات الخاصة بها :
- يتم اختيار الحائط المطلوب فى الدور الاول فقط 
- من قائمة design / shear wall design / assign pier section for checking / General reinforcing pier section كما بالصورة التاليه 





ويتم اختيار القطاع المطلوب فى اسفل الحائط واعلى الحائط كما بالصورة التالية 





وبذلك يكون قد تم تخصيص القطاع المبدئى للحائط فى الدور الاول فقط ويتم تكرار ذلك مع جميع الحوائط الاخرى الموجوده بالدور الاول
بعد ذلك نريد تكرار هذه الخصائص فى جميع الادوار الاخرى ويتم ذلك عن طريق اختيار جميع الحوائط من قائمة SELECT / BY PIER ID ويتم اختيار جميع الحوائط ثم من قائمة VIEW / SHOW SELECTION ONLY ومن الPLAN VIEW وتفعيل الخيار ONE STORY اسفل الشاشة يتم اختيار هذه الحوائط فى كل دور من الدور العشرين الى الدور الثانى وحذفها وتبقى الحوائط فقط فى الدور الاول .
يتم اختيار حوائط الدور الاول وعمل تكرار لها بخصائصها الجديده وذلك من قائمة EDIT / REPLICATE / BY STORY واختيار الادوار من الدور العشرين حتى الدور الثانى وبذلك يكون قد تم تكرار الحوائط بالقطاعات المعرف لها التسليح فى جميع الادوار .
ولكن يجب ملاحظه انه بعد حذف الحوائط قد تم الغاء الPIER ASSIGNMENT ويلزم اعادة تعريفها مرة ثانية وذلك من خلال اختيار الحائط فى احد الادوار مع تفعيل الخيار ALL STORIES اسفل الشاشه ومن قائمة ASSIGN / SHELL AREA / PIER LABIAL واعادة اختيار الاسم الخاص بكل حائط كما كان سابقا PX1, PX2 ,PY1 , .............. الخ 
وبذلك نكون انتهينا من تخصيص القطاعات للحوائط فى جميع الادوار .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم لكلماته الطبيه والفضل أصلا يرجع لهذا المنتدى الموقر وكل الزملاء الافاضل القائميين عليه فهم يبذلون مجهود كبير جدا ونشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الكبير الذى يقوم به ولكن هناك بعض الامور وهى :-
1- نطلب منه التوضيح بالصور للتعامل مع شاشة ال section designer وكيفية تغيير الحديد 
2-ماذا نفعل فى حوائط القص بعد تعديل الحديد فيها طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه ووجد أنها غير امنه unsafe
3- يرجى التركيز على حالات التحميل الحرجه فى التسليح الرأسى والتسليح الافقى فهل حالة التراكيب اى التحميل تكون واحده 
4- بعد المراجع السريعه للملف وجد أن الدور الارضى والدور الاول فقط هو الذى قمت بغيير القطاع الخرسانى لحوائط القص الى النوع general reinforcing أما باقى الادوار فلم يتم تغييرها 
5- مطلوب تحديد مواصفات ومتطلبات حائط القص من قطاع خرسانى وحديد تسليح مره للكود المصرى ومره للكود الامريكى 
6- اذا كان القطاع الخرسانى لحائط القص امن بعد ادخاله بالتسليح فهل يمكن تصغيره حتى نصل الى الحل الاقتصادى 
اعتقد أن هذه بعض الاسئله المشروعه التى يجب أن نعرفها ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بارك الله بكم الشرح مبسط و متسلسل و يا ريت تتكرم حضرتك بتوضيح النوعين simplified T and c و uniform reinforcing
> في البداية اخترت نوع القطاع uniform reinforcing كي اتمكن من وضع قطر السيخ المستخدم و المسافة بين الأسياخ ثم عمل check و مرة اخري الرجوع الي general reinforcing و يظهر القطاع كما وضحت حضرتك بالرسم لكن ما الم اتوصل اليه التعديل علي الرسم نفسه فهو لا يعطي اي اختيار لأقطار الحديد انما يعطي فقط شكل وضع الحديد ارجو التوضيح
> و اذا كان لدينا كور علي حرف u و نريد وضع تسليح في بداية و نهاية الكور8 اسياخ قطر 25 مثلا بخلاف باقي التسليح المنتظم علي الجدار 5اسياخ قطر 16 للتحقق منها
> و كيف نلغي ال 19 دور و يتم الحل لدور واحد فكيف سنعبر عن الأحمال الأفقية علي دور واحد و تعطي الحمل المضبوط ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح
> بنثقل علي حضرتك بالأسئلة اعانك الله و جزاك خير الجزاء


اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيه 
للمزيد عن أنواع حوائط القص يمكن الدخول الى ال help فى الايتابس Documentation and Tutorial>shear wall design فسوف نجد كل شئ عن حائط القص وكل الاكواد المستخدمه فى البرنامج 
برنامج الايتابس لايوجد فيه تعريف لقطاع حوائط القص لانه يتم ك shell وليس ك frame element والذى يتم فيه بسهوله تعريف القطاع شامل حديد التسليح لذلك نحن ندخل القطاع أولا على هيئة uniform reinforcing والتى لايتم تحديد فيها الحديد الا بعد حل الملف وتصميم حوائط القص ولايتم ادخال الحديد والقطاع الا عن طريق ال general reinforcing كما وضحنا قبل ذلك 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم لكلماته الطبيه والفضل أصلا يرجع لهذا المنتدى الموقر وكل الزملاء الافاضل القائميين عليه فهم يبذلون مجهود كبير جدا ونشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الكبير الذى يقوم به ولكن هناك بعض الامور وهى :-
> 1- نطلب منه التوضيح بالصور للتعامل مع شاشة ال section designer وكيفية تغيير الحديد
> 2-ماذا نفعل فى حوائط القص بعد تعديل الحديد فيها طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه ووجد أنها غير امنه unsafe
> 3- يرجى التركيز على حالات التحميل الحرجه فى التسليح الرأسى والتسليح الافقى فهل حالة التراكيب اى التحميل تكون واحده
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على كلامك الطيب واردت ان ابدء بالملاحظة الرابعه حتى ننتهى من تخصيص القطاعات بعد تعريفها بالتسليح المبدئى من الاحمال الرأسية ثم نبدأ بعد ذلك فى مناقشه باقى المطلوب .
مرفق الملف بعد تخصيص القطاعات التى تم تعريفها وذلك فى جميع الادوار على الرابط التالى :
3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project.rar
ويمكن اختصار الخطوات التى ذكرتها فى المشاركة السابقة لتخصيص القطاعات بعد تعريفها دون حذف او تكرار فى الادوار والتى كما لاحظ المهندس اسامه انه لم يتم تخصيص القطاعات بالقطاع GENERAL فى الادوار من الثالث الى الدور الاخير والخطوات كالتالى :
- بعد تعريف القطاعات يتم اختيار احد الحوائط من قائمة SELECT / by pier ID /PX1 كما بالصورةالتاليه 





ومن قائمة VIEW / Show selection only 





يظهر لنا الحائط ويتم اختياره كما يلى فى جميع الادوار 





ومن قائمة design / shear wall design / assign pier section for checking / General reinforcing pier section





ويتم التخصيص للقطاع المطلوب كما يلى 





وبذلك وبخطوات سهله جدا وكأننا نخصص الحائط ك pier نكون قد انتهينا من تخصيص القطاع بالتسليح المبدئى للحائط ويتم تكرار الخطوات السابقة مع جميع الحوائط ثم يتم عمل run للملف وكذلك عمل run design ومشاهدة النتائج .
ارجو الاطلاع والتأكيد على صحة الملف حتى ننتقل الى مناقشه النقاط الاخرى التى طرحها مهندسنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة 
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أستاذي الفاضل م/ أسامه
> شكرا علي سؤالك علي انا بخير ولكن ظروف العمل هذه الايام صعبه شويه
> نعم مهندس أسامه أذا زاد الحمل علي الحائط عن النسبه المذكوره يجب أخراج الحائط من حسابات الزلازل كما تفضلت حضرتك بالشرح
> حسب الكود الامريكي UBC-97-1921.6.6.3 و البند كما يلي:Walls and portions of walls with Pu > 0.35Po shall not
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
غيابك عنا م أيمن مؤثر ثأثيرا كبيرا فى مداخلاتك الرائعه وبحثك فى الكود افتقدناه وكذلك الاخ المهندس zeeko وادعو الله ان يوفقك فى عملك ونرجو عوده المهندس zeeko 
أما بالنسبه للكود الامريكى فاذا رجعنا لكود ACI 318-11 فانه قام باستبدال الشرط السابق فى كود ال upc97 وهو أن Pu > 0.35Po فهذا الشرط كان المقصود به الجزء الطرفى من حائط القص edge والذى يؤثر فيه الزلازل تأثيرا كبيرا وتزيد فيه الاجهادات نتيجة الزلازل ولذلك خصص الكود لهذا الجزء بما يسمى ال boundary element أو العمود المخفى (وبكل اسف هذا الجزء غير موجود بالكود المصرى مع أن الكود المصرى منقول فى هذا الموضوع عن الكود الامريكى) ثم قام الكود بعد ذلك بتطوير الشروط وذلك بعمل التحققات التاليه وهى خاصه بالجزء الطرفى من حائط القص كالاتى 






وسوف نجد ذلك فى كود Ibc 2009كما يلى فى نتائج التصميم فى برنامج الايتابس 



لاحظ قيمة stress limit=720t\m2 وهى = 0.20 * قيمة اجهاد الخرسانه التى تم ادخالها لهذا الحائط = 3600 t\m2 اى = 0.20 * 3600= 720 t\m2 ,وفى حالة أن قيم ال stress comp الفعلى لحواف حائط القص أقل من هذه القيمه سوف نجد أن أبعاد ال boundary element وهى c غير مطلوبه = N\Cوهى القيمه الموضحه فى الصوره
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> غيابك عنا م أيمن مؤثر ثأثيرا كبيرا فى مداخلاتك الرائعه وبحثك فى الكود افتقدناه وكذلك الاخ المهندس zeeko وادعو الله ان يوفقك فى عملك ونرجو عوده المهندس zeeko
> أما بالنسبه للكود الامريكى فاذا رجعنا لكود ACI 318-11 فانه قام باستبدال الشرط السابق فى كود ال upc97 وهو أن Pu > 0.35Po فهذا الشرط كان المقصود به الجزء الطرفى من حائط القص edge والذى يؤثر فيه الزلازل تأثيرا كبيرا وتزيد فيه الاجهادات نتيجة الزلازل ولذلك خصص الكود لهذا الجزء بما يسمى ال boundary element أو العمود المخفى (وبكل اسف هذا الجزء غير موجود بالكود المصرى مع أن الكود المصرى منقول فى هذا الموضوع عن الكود الامريكى) ثم قام الكود بعد ذلك بتطوير الشروط وذلك بعمل التحققات التاليه وهى خاصه بالجزء الطرفى من حائط القص كالاتى
> 
> ...


عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته:

أشكرك أستاذي الفاضل مهندس/ أسامه علي كلامك الطيب و علي شرحك 

الوافي لهذه المسأله المعقده و الذي لا يصدر إلا من أهل العلم 

فقد وضحت الصوره 


و تبقي كلمه حق:

أن ما تقدمه من وقتك و علمك في سبيل مساعدتنا علي التعلم لم يقم به أحد قبلك في هذا الموضوع الخاص بالزلازل أو الديناميكا أو شرح برامج الأيتايس و السيف فأنت تحاول توصيل المعلومه و لا تبخل بها

(نعم لقد قام بعض الساده الافاضل الذين أعطاهم الله العلم بشرح البرامج السابق ذكرها و لكن تم شرح القشور فقط م لم يوضح خبايا البرنامج و قام البعض الاخر بشرح بعض الامور الخاصه بالزلازل أو قام بعمل محاضرات الديناميكا و لم يكملها فبقت المعلومه منقوصه و لا أدري ما السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟).

فجزاء الله عنا خير الجزاء مهندس أسامه و بارك الله في وقتك و علمك.


----------



## quty (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس اسامه علي مايقدمه من علم نحن في امس الحاجه اليه جزاه الله كل خير هو والمهندس ابراهيم وكل الزملاء المشاركين


----------



## hema81 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم لكلماته الطبيه والفضل أصلا يرجع لهذا المنتدى الموقر وكل الزملاء الافاضل القائميين عليه فهم يبذلون مجهود كبير جدا ونشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الكبير الذى يقوم به ولكن هناك بعض الامور وهى :-
> 1- نطلب منه التوضيح بالصور للتعامل مع شاشة ال section designer وكيفية تغيير الحديد
> 2-ماذا نفعل فى حوائط القص بعد تعديل الحديد فيها طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه ووجد أنها غير امنه unsafe
> 3- يرجى التركيز على حالات التحميل الحرجه فى التسليح الرأسى والتسليح الافقى فهل حالة التراكيب اى التحميل تكون واحده
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد ان قمنا بتخصيص القطاعات المطلوب لحوائط القص وبناء على طلب م اسامه سأحاول شرح كيفية التعامل مع القطاع داخل برنامج section designer الموجود ببرنامج الايتاب بطريقه مبسطه ومثال على ذلك الحائط رقم PX1 ونريد وضع 52T16 بالقطاع وعند الدخول الى البرنامج تظهر لنا الشاشه التاليه :







والصورة السابقة موضح بها الادوات الموجوده ونبذه بسيطه عن الغرض منها والشكل المبدئى الذى يظهر به القطاع عند الدخول للبرنامج وفيما يلى سنوضح كيفيه ضبط اقطار الحديد وايضا مسافة التقسيط بين الحديد للوصول للعدد المطلوب حيث يمكن ان يكون لدينا 5 او 6 او 7 او 8 اسياخ فى المتر وتكون مسافات التقسيط المقابلة 20 او 16.5 او 14.5 او 12.5 سم على الترتيب ونقوم بالمحاولة باختيار التقسيط المناسب الذى يعطى العدد المطلوب للاسياخ او بطريقة تقريبية يمكن ان نقول 
العدد المطلوب = عدد الاسياخ فى المتر * محيط الحائط وبذلك نختار التقسيط المناسب ويتم ذلك كمايلى 





حيث نقف على احد الاسياخ على حافة القطاع ونعمل كليك يمين بالماوس فتظهر لنا الشاشه كما بالصورة السابقة والتى نحدد فيها قطر السيخ 16 والمسافة بين الاسياخ 0.125 م اى 8 اسياخ فى المتر ونفعل الخيار APPLY TO ALL EDGES لكى يتم تطبيق ذلك على كل الاسياخ الموجوده على كامل حواف الحائط وبذلك نحصل على الشكل التالى 





ويتبقى لنا ضبط قطر الاسياخ الموجوده فى الاركان كما بالصورة التاليه





وبذلك نحصل على الشكل التالى وهو54T16




ولكننا نريد 52T16
نقوم بضبط عدد الاسياخ على الحافة الجانبية بأن نقف على احد الاسياخ على هذة الحافه ونعمل كليك يمين بالماوس على احد الاسياخ على هذة الحافة ونختار مسافة التقسيط المطلوبه 





 وبذلك نحصل على الشكل التالى 





وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على القطاع بالتسليح المطلوب 52T16 كما بالصورة التاليه 




وهذه فكرة مبسطه عن طريقة ادخال القطاعات المنتظمة الشكل كما توجد خواص اخرى للبرنامج يمكن من خلالها رسم الاعمدة المخفيه BOUNDARY ELEMENT والقطاعات المركبه COMPOSITE SECTION سنحاول توضيحها ان شاء الله .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود كبير مهندس ابراهيم تشكر عليه فى توضيح برنامج ال section designer فهو بالفعل برنامج داخل برنامج الايتابس ويشبه الى حد كبير برنامج CSI- column ولكن ماذا أفعل فى الاتى :-
1- عمل شكل حائط خرسانى موجود بالبرج والمطلوب تحويله الى هذا الشكل



وبالقطع سوف نحتاج الى عمل مثل هذه الحاله فى بعض حالات حوائط القص لذلك اردت أن انوه على هذه الحاله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> مجهود كبير مهندس ابراهيم تشكر عليه فى توضيح برنامج ال section designer فهو بالفعل برنامج داخل برنامج الايتابس ويشبه الى حد كبير برنامج CSI- column ولكن ماذا أفعل فى الاتى :-
> 1- عمل شكل حائط خرسانى موجود بالبرج والمطلوب تحويله الى هذا الشكل
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

حقيقة لا استطيع التعبير بالأمتنان و الشكر و التقدير للأستاذ الفاضل م اسامة و الزميل الخلوق المجتهد م  ابراهيم فالشرح واضح ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله و اجهدت كثيرا لأصل لأي معلومة مفيدة لكن الله يعوضنا بامثالكم في العطاء و العلم النافع جزاكما الله كل الخير

بالنسبة لرسم القطاع المطلوب يمكن بداية مفتاح الحل من قائمة edit^ merge areas
حيث ندخل من قائمة draw لرسم العمودين ثم الدمج مع حائط القص و حيث انني عندما حاولت رسم العمود لم اتوصل لكيفية التحكم من ادوات الرسم الجاهزة فاحببت اشارك و لو بمعلومة صغيرة تكون بداية الحل

بالنسبة لموضوع ال boundary element ارجو الترجمة


----------



## hema81 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> مجهود كبير مهندس ابراهيم تشكر عليه فى توضيح برنامج ال section designer فهو بالفعل برنامج داخل برنامج الايتابس ويشبه الى حد كبير برنامج CSI- column ولكن ماذا أفعل فى الاتى :-
> 1- عمل شكل حائط خرسانى موجود بالبرج والمطلوب تحويله الى هذا الشكل
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذى العزيز مهندس اسامه على كلماتك الطيبه ونحاول توضيح طريقة رسم الشكل الذى طرحته حضرتك والذى نحتاج اليه فى حالة وجود اعمدة مخفيه ( boundary element )وهذة احدى الطرق وتتم كالتالى 
- فى البداية يظهر لنا القطاع كما بالصورة التاليه حيث نقوم بالغاء التسليح الموجود بالقطاع كما يلى




حيث يظهر لنا القطاع بدون تسليح كما يلى 





يتم ادراج قطاع مستطيل والذى يمكن ضبط ابعادة بحيث يكون بابعاد العمود المطلوب ويتم وضعه فى مركز قطاع الحائط كما يلى






يتم تغيير احداثيات هذا القطاع لنقله الى بدايه القطاع عن طريق اختياره وعمل كليك يمين بالماوس على القطاع لتظهر الشاشه كما بالصورة ويتم تغيير احداثيات مركز القطاع الى الاحاثيات المطلوبه كما يلى 




ليصبح الشكل كما يلى 




وبنفس الطريقة يتم ادراج قطاع مستطيل الى مركز الحائط والذى سيتم نقله الى الجهة الاخرى من الحائط ويمكن ضبط ابعاده واحداثيات مركزه على حسب المطلوب كما يلى 




ليصبح الشكل العام للحائط على حسب الابعاد المطلوبه كما يلى 





وهذا هو المطلوب حيث نكون بالخطوات السابقه الشكل العام المطلوب ولكن كل قطاع مستقل بذاته ونريد ان نجعل هذا القطاع عبارة عن قطاع واحد ويتم ذلك عن طريق رسم شكل مضلع من الايقونه Polygon حيث يتم المرور على نقاط الحدود فى الشكل السابق كما يلى 




وبعد الانتهاء من رسم المضلع على الاحرف الخارجيه للحائط يتم حذف الحائط الاساسى والقطاعين الذين تم اضافتهم لتحديد الشكل العام للحائط ليصبح شكل القطاع كما يلى 




ويمكن اظهار حديد التسليح واختيار مادة الخرسانة للقطاع كما يلى بعمل كليك يمين بالماوس على القطاع كما بالصورة




ليصبح شكل القطاع بحديد التسليح والذى يمكن تعديل اقطاره والمسافه بينه كما يلى 






كما يمكن تعديل اقطار حديد الاركان كما يلى 




وبذلك يصبح الشكل النهائى للقطاع كما يلى 





ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى شرح المطلوب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على مجهوده المتواصل وكما ادعو الزملاء للمشاركه بالرأى أو بطرح أى استفسار حتى لو كان بسيط جدا لان ذلك سوف يثرى النقاش ويضيف معلومات وتعم الفائده للجميع وأنا اولكم 
بالنسبه لاستفسار المهندسه اقرا وارتقى عن ال boundary element فكما لاحظنا أننا نحتاج الى دراسة حائط القص ومتطلباته ومواصفاته واشتراطاته فى الكود الامريكى أو الكود المصرى كما نحتاج الى تحديد أبعاد هذا القطاع الخرسانى من طول وعرض لهذا الحائط وكذلك ماهو أقل نسبة حديد تسليح رأسى وأفقى يتطلبه اشتراطات الكود وكذلك ماهو أكبر نسبة حديد تسليح يتم استخدامه أفقى أو رأسى فى حائط القص ينص عليها الكود ؟؟
أقول ذلك حتى يتضح لنا كل شى عن حوائط القص وتسليحها ونعرف مدى الحاجه الى ذلك عند بداية التصميم 
واذكركم واذكر نفسى بالمحاولات الاولى عند بداية التصميم بأننا قد قمنا باقتراح مبدئى لاطوال حوائط القص اللازمه للبرج والتى حاولنا أن تكون نسبه من ارتفاع البرج ونحن الان بصدد التوصل الى النتائج شبه الصحيحه بعد الانتهاء من تصمم حوائط القص 
أما بالنسبه للboundary element فهو الفرق بين تصميم العمود وتصميم حوائط القص اى هو العمل الاضافى الذى نقوم به أثناء تصميم حائط القص لان الاجهادات تتركز عند اطراف حائط القص نتيجة العزوم المهوله التى تتولد على حائط القص نتيجة الزلازل(ونتيجة لتأثير هذه العزوم على حائط القص بالاضافه الى الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته التى تأتى من الاسقف اشترط الكود الامريكى ال upc97 على الايزيد الحمل الرأسى الذى الذى يتحمله قطاع حائط القص وهو Pu من الاحمال الفعليه التى تأتى من التحليل الانشائى عن 0.35 من Po حيث Po هى قيمة الحمل النظرى الذى يتم حسابه من القطاع الفعلى مضافا اليه حديد التسليح لحائط القص طبعا بدون وجود عزوم على هذا الحائط عند حساب قيمة ال Po اى أننا نقوم بحساب قدرة تحمل حائط القص للحمل الرأسى كعمود) وهذا امر طبيعى لاننا اذا فكرنا وببساطه واعتبارنا حائط القص ككمره وعليها عزوم فان الاجهادات القصوى سواء فى الشد (tension) أو الاجهادات القصوى فى الضغط (compression) سوف تكون عند الاطراف الخارجيه للكمره والتى هى هنا حائط القص وعلى ذلك لابد من التحقق من هذه الاجهادات وهذا مانص عليه الكود الامريكى وقام بتسميه هذه الحواف الخارجيه لحوائط القص باسم الboundary element ويتم دراستها وتصميمها كعمود ركن داخل حائط القص نفسه أو يمكن أن نسميه عمود مخفى وفى حالة أننا احتاجنا الى وجود هذا العمود ولكن أبعاده غير امنه فيمكن معالجة ذلك بزيادة اجهاد الخرسانه المسلحه فى هذا العمود المخفى وهذا ما نلجأ اليه بزيادة اجهادات خرسانه حوائط القص عموما عن اجهادات الخرسانه للاسقف وهى احدى الحلول أو نقوم بزيادة الابعاد الخرسانيه لهذا العمود المخفى كما قمنا فى المداخله السابقه والتى أصبح فيها شكل حائط القص على شكل حرف i وهى طريقه اخرى لمعالجة العمود المخفى طبعا هناك حلول اخرى وسنحاول بحثها عندما يعطى لنا البرنامج فى نتائجه أن ال boundary element غير امن 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## abumalik13156 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> مجهود كبير مهندس ابراهيم تشكر عليه فى توضيح برنامج ال section designer فهو بالفعل برنامج داخل برنامج الايتابس ويشبه الى حد كبير برنامج CSI- column ولكن ماذا أفعل فى الاتى :-



كيف ندخل لبرنامج section designer  من الايتابس 


شكرا لكم على جهودكم الكبيرة ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 نوفمبر 2012)

abumalik13156 قال:


> كيف ندخل لبرنامج section designer  من الايتابس
> شكرا لكم على جهودكم الكبيرة​


​ يمكن الدخول الى section designer وذلك بطريقتيين الاولى عند الحاجه الى تعريف قطاع ال frame section سواء كان ذلك لتعريف قطاع كمره أو لتعريف قطاع عمود خرسانى كما بالصوره التاليه وذلك من قائمة 
define>frame section>Add SD section كما بالصوره التاليه 



حيث نقوم بالضغط على الايقونه داخل المربع الازرق فسون نكون داخل ال section designer نقوم برسم القطاع للعمود أو للكمره ثم بعد الانتهاء نضغط على كلمة done ناحية اليمين من أسفل 
أما اذا احتاجنا section designer لعمل حديد التسليح فى حوائط القص فيمكن الدخول الى اليه كما شرحنا سابقا كما يلى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-3.html#post2845475
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> مجهود كبير مهندس ابراهيم تشكر عليه فى توضيح برنامج ال section designer فهو بالفعل برنامج داخل برنامج الايتابس ويشبه الى حد كبير برنامج CSI- column ولكن ماذا أفعل فى الاتى :-
> 1- عمل شكل حائط خرسانى موجود بالبرج والمطلوب تحويله الى هذا الشكل
> 
> 
> ...


كما قلت قبل ذلك فالمعلومه فى برنامج الايتابس يمكن الوصول اليها بأكثر من طريقه وكل مهندس يعمل بما يراه مناسبا له فيمكن عمل الشكل السابق لحائط القص كمل يلى :-
1- من قائمة define >frame section >Add rectangular كما يلى 





2- يتم تعريف قطاع خرسانى وليكن 60 سم * 60 سم باسم C كما يلى 





3- نقوم برسم عموديين ملاصفيين لحائط القص كما يلى فى جميع الاداور 





4- نقوم باختيار العمود السابقيين لجميع الادوار بالماوس ثم من قائمة Assign >frame/line> pier label ثم باختيار نفس اسم حائط القص وهو Px5 وندخل من قائمة 
design>shear wall design>define pier section for checking>Add pier section
 كما يلى 





وبعد الضغط على الزر داخل المربع الازرق سوف نحصل على الصوره التاليه 




تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 نوفمبر 2012)

والى المهندس أيمن الغائب عن مشاركتنا هذا الرابط التالى 
 http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=instructional+material+complementing+FEMA+451+Design+example&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbssc.nibs.org%2Fclient%2Fassets%2Ffiles%2Fbssc%2FTopic11-SeismicDesignofReinforcedConcreteStructures.pdf&ei=QmigUJmHMtGQhQeN6oDQBw&usg=AFQjCNFDl7jM4O9HtHsLWwsdAurCZX1KbA[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

والذى فيه تصميم لحائط القص طبقا للكود الامريكى ACI R318-05 وطبعا موجود به شروط العمود المخفى أو العمود الطرفى أو ال boundary element والتى اختلفت بعض الشئ عن كود ال upc97 كما فى الصور الاتيه من الرابط السابق
















تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

في بعض حالات حوائط
precast reinforced concrete walls

يتم أستخدام شبك الحديد(مكونه من حديد رأسي+حديد أفقي) و توضع في منتصف الحائط فقط 

السؤال

كيف يمكن توصيف خاصيه 

mid layer reinforcement in etabs program

أي حديد التسليح الرأسي يوضع في منتصف الحائط تماما

(صف واحد فقط)

و ليس صفين كما هو المعتاد في أغلب الحوائط.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله:

أن الاختيار السليم لتسميهPIERS في بعض الحالات الخاصه يعطي نتائج حقيقيه عند التصميم

بالرجوع للرابط التالي:

WALL.pdf

أرجو ملاحظه أن في النظام الانشائي الbearing wall system يتم الاعتماد كليا علي الحوائط و هنا تظهر الفتحات في الحائط و من المعلوم أنه يتم تركيز الحديد حول الفتحات كيف يتم توصيف ذلك في بأستخدام خاصيه الGeneral R.F.T SECTION
(أي كيف يمكن عمل أكثر من صف حديد عند كورنر الحائط الخرساني بواسطه الخاصيه السابقه)

و يلاحظ بانه لا يمكن تسميه الحائط بPIER واحد أرجو المناقشه حول طريقه التسميه هنا للPIERS للأهميه في توصيف الحديد المستخدم


----------



## hema81 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم لكلماته الطبيه والفضل أصلا يرجع لهذا المنتدى الموقر وكل الزملاء الافاضل القائميين عليه فهم يبذلون مجهود كبير جدا ونشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الكبير الذى يقوم به ولكن هناك بعض الامور وهى :-
> 1- نطلب منه التوضيح بالصور للتعامل مع شاشة ال section designer وكيفية تغيير الحديد
> 2-ماذا نفعل فى حوائط القص بعد تعديل الحديد فيها طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه ووجد أنها غير امنه unsafe
> 3- يرجى التركيز على حالات التحميل الحرجه فى التسليح الرأسى والتسليح الافقى فهل حالة التراكيب اى التحميل تكون واحده
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
واستكمالا للاسئله التى طرحها استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه فى تصميم حوائط القص والتى ارى انها تلخص موضوع تصميم حوائط القص اذا تم الاجابه على كل سؤال فيها ونحاول سويا الاجابه على هذه الاسئله حتى نكمل هذه المرحله وهى(تصميم حوائط القص)وبعد ادخال حوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب بقطاعاتها وتسليحها نحاول الاجابه على السؤال الخامس وهو ما هى خصائص حوائط القص من حيث ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى والنسبه الدنيا والقصوى لحديد التسليح وذلك فى الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اولا الكود المصرى :
- اشتراطات ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى :
وضع الكود المصرى شرط لكى يمكن وصف العمود بأنة حائط قص وهو ان تزيد النسبه بين طول العمود الى عرضه عن 5 كما انه لايقل عرض الحائط الخرسانى عن 12 سم ( Lw / b >5 - bmin = 12cm ) 





-اشتراطات حديد التسليح الدنيا والقصوى :
1- التسليح الرأسى :
- لا تزيد نسبه التسليح القصوى بالقطاع عن 4% من مساحة القطاع الخرسانى الفعلى ( Ac Chosen )
- لا تقل نسبه التسليح بالقطاع (Min steel ) عن 0.50 % من مساحة القطاع الخرسانى المطلوب فى التصميم ( Ac Required ) 
- لا يقل قطر الحديد المستخدم فى التسليح الرأسى للحوائط عن 10 مم ولايقل عن 5 مم اذا كان التسليح المستخدم شبكات الصلب الملحومة .
- لا تزيد المسافه بين الاسياخ عن 25 سم .





وقد وضع الكود حدود لنسب التسيلح الدنيا مختلفة فى حاله اذا كان قطاع الحائط معرض بالكامل الى شد فقط او ضغط فقط او عزوم ويمكن تلخيص هذه النسب فى الجدول التالى والموجود بالكود المصرى 





2- التسليح الافقى :
- لا تقل نسبه التسليح الافقى عن 0.25 % من مساحة القطاع الفعلى Ac Chosen 
- لا يقل القطر المستخدم عن 8 مم الا اذا تم استخدام شبك التسليح يمكن استخدام قطر 5 مم 
- يجب الا تزيد المسافه بين التسليح الافقى عن 15 مرة قطر السيخ الرأسى المستخدم او 20 سم ايهما اقل .
- اذا زاد التسليح الرأسى عن 1% من مساحة القطاع الخرسانى يتم استخدام كانات حبايه مغلقة لربط التسيلح الافقى والرأسى بواقع 4 كانات فى المتر ولا يقل قطر الكانه عن 6 مم او 25 % من قطر التسليح الرأسى ايهما اكبر.









وكان هذا بالنسبه للكود المصرى ونطلب من الاخوة الافاضل المطلعين على الكود الامريكى تلخيص خصائص الحوائط الخرسانيه من حيث ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى والتسليح كما جاءت بالكود الامريكى حيث تعتبر هذه النقطه من اهم النقاط فى اختيار ابعاد الحوائط ونسب تسيلحها اثناء ادخالها الى برنامج الايتاب للتحقق من الاحمال الواقعه عليها وتصميمها .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اشكر استاذنا م اسامه علي هذا العطاء .. جزاه الله خيرا
ولدي سؤال بالنسبه لحوائط القص القصيره ومن المعلوم ان انهيارها ليس لدن ان انه لا تتكون فيها plastic hinges فبالتالي القدره علي تشتيت الطاقه ضعيفه .. فاعتقد انه يجب ان يتم اخذ معامل R بقيمه اقل من 5؟؟؟فما رأي حضرتك في هذا الكلام




ارجو شرح هذا الشرط في التحليل الديناميكي 
الشرط الاول يعني modal participating mass ratio >= 90%
ولكن لا اعرف ماذا يعني الشرط الثاني

نستكمل باقي شروط حوائط القص المطيله


----------



## hema81 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وهذه الصور من كود التفاصيل لتوضيح تفاصيل التسليح الرأسى والافقى لحوائط القص 










​تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ارجو شرح هذا الشرط في التحليل الديناميكي
> الشرط الاول يعني modal participating mass ratio >= 90%
> ولكن لا اعرف ماذا يعني الشرط الثاني
> 
> نستكمل باقي شروط حوائط القص المطيله



اجابة استاذي المهندس شريف سالم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته//على فكرة دى جاية من الكود الاوروبى//
Reference approach is modal response spectrum 
analysis, with design spectrum:
– Number of modes taken into account: 
• All those with modal mass ≥ 5% of total in one of the 
directions of application of the seismic action;
• Sufficient to collectively account for ≥ 90% of total mass in 
each direction of application of the seismic action.
طبعا انت فاهم النقطة التانية الخاصة ب mass participating ratios والنقطة الاولى وهى شرط بديل عن الاول وليس لازم ان يتحققوا سويا بمعنى تحقيق ى منهما فأنت تعتنبر قد حققت شروط الكود وهدا معناه ان ادا كان كل مود له نسبة تزيد عن 5 % من المشاركة الاجماليه من المجمةع الكلى//بمعنى لو المجموع الكلى 88 % ولكن كل مود نسبته لاتقل عن 5 % فأنت تعتبر حققت شرط الكود ولو لم يتحقق هدا الشرط فانه لابد من تحقيق الشرط الاخر وهو ان يكون مجموع نسب المودات المكونة للحركة فى كل اتجاه لاتقل عن 90 % //والله أعلم​


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا نشكر المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس usama_usama2003 عن ما قدموه لنا عن معلومات خاصه بحوائط القص فى الكود المصرى وعن تفصيله الاتوكاد التى قدمها لنا المهندس ابراهيم وكذلك محاولة المهندسusama_usama2003 للدخول بنا فى موضوع التحليل الديناميكى والذى خصصنا له رابط مخصوص ولكن توجد أسئله عن حائط القص مطلوب الاجابه عليها لانها مهمه لنا كمهندسيين تصميم فلابد وأن اعرفها جيدا حتى استطيع أن اقوم بعمل التصميم بأمان حسب شروط الكود الذى أعمل عليه سواء الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى وهذه بعض من الاسئله :-
1- هل يتم حساب قيمة ال buckling فى حوائط القص -- كيف يتم ذلك فى البرج الخاص بنا ؟؟؟
2- هل تعتبر حوائط القص فى هذا البرج الذى نحن بصدده مقيده جانبيا Braced shear wall أم انها غير مقيده جانبيا unbraced shear wall ؟؟؟ 
3-من نتائج برنامج الايتابس هو حساب قيمة حديد التسليح الافقى الخاصه بحسابات اجهادات وقوى القص كما يلى 





فماذا تعنى هذه القيم ؟؟ ومطلوب توضيح أقطار وعدد هذا الحديد على المسقط الافقى لقطاع حائط القص 
4- عن اى كود تم نقل الجزئيه الخاصه بتصميم حوائط القص ضد الاحمال الافقيه من زلازل ورياح بالكود المصرى فهل تم ذلك من الكود الاوربى Euro code 2004 أو من الكود الامريكى ACI حتى نستطيع تحديد اى كود نستخدمه فى برنامج الايتابس لتصميم حوائط القص فالطبع يمكن استخدام كود للتصميم مختلف عن الكود الذى استخدمته فى عمل التحليل الانشائى ؟؟
5-هل من الافضل عند بداية اقتراح وضع أماكن حوائط القص على المساقط الافقيه عند بداية دراسة البرج الخاص بنا لعمل التصميم الانشائى له أن أضع حائط خرسانى بطول = 6.00 متر أم أضع حائطيين بطول 3.00 متر لكل حائط ؟؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟؟؟
6- يعنى ايه الابعاد الخاصه بال boundary element التى تظهر فى نتائج الايتابس فكما تظهر فى الصوره السابقه B-zone length=0.846 for Top leg1 وكيف اعبر عن ذلك فى رسم تفصيلة قطاع حائط القص ؟؟ 
تقبلوا تحياتى ​


----------



## hema81 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا نشكر المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس usama_usama2003 عن ما قدموه لنا عن معلومات خاصه بحوائط القص فى الكود المصرى وعن تفصيله الاتوكاد التى قدمها لنا المهندس ابراهيم وكذلك محاولة المهندسusama_usama2003 للدخول بنا فى موضوع التحليل الديناميكى والذى خصصنا له رابط مخصوص ولكن توجد أسئله عن حائط القص مطلوب الاجابه عليها لانها مهمه لنا كمهندسيين تصميم فلابد وأن اعرفها جيدا حتى استطيع أن اقوم بعمل التصميم بأمان حسب شروط الكود الذى أعمل عليه سواء الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى وهذه بعض من الاسئله :-
> 1- هل يتم حساب قيمة ال buckling فى حوائط القص -- كيف يتم ذلك فى البرج الخاص بنا ؟؟؟
> 2- هل تعتبر حوائط القص فى هذا البرج الذى نحن بصدده مقيده جانبيا Braced shear wall أم انها غير مقيده جانبيا unbraced shear wall ؟؟؟
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامه على كلماتك الطيبه 
- بالنسبه للكود المصرى فقد اشترط بأنه لا يتم الاعتماد على حوائط القص الغير مقيده جانبيا فى المبنى الذى يزيد عن 4 ادوار فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه 





وتعتبر الحوائط مقيده جانبيا Braced اذا كان المبنى مقيد جانبيا ويكون المبنى مقيد جانبيا اذا تحققت الشروط التاليه 









وبالنسبه للمشروع الخاص بنا يمكن حساب ردود الافعال من الحاله التشغيليه working N ولدينا ارتفاع المبنى Hb= 65
وعدد الطوابق n= 20 ومعاير المرونه للحوائط E= 2951609 ويتبقى حساب جسأة القطاعات Ix للحوائط فى اتجاه x وIy للحوائط فى اتجاه y لحساب ومقارنته بالمعامل الفا والذى يساوى فى حالتنا 2.20 ويجب ان تكون القيمة المحسوبه فى كل اتجاه اقل من هذة القيمه لكى يكون المبنى مقيد فى الاتجاهين .
-ومن نتائج الايتاب فى تصميم حوائط القص انه يعطى قيمة التسليح الافقى للقص وفى المثال الذى عرضته حضرتك نجد ان قيمة التسليح تساوى 10cm 2\m وهى تمثل قيمه التسليح الافقى لوجهى الحائط اى ان قيمة التسليح الافقى للوجه الواحد تساوى 5cm2\ m وبفرض قطر السيخ للتسليح الافقى 10 مم يكون التسليح الافقى المطلوب لكل وجهه 7T10/m ونظرا لاختلاف العزوم احيانا اسفل واعلى حائط القص فقد نجد فى بعض الحالات ان البرنامج يعطى قيمتين مختلفتين للتسليح الافقى اعلى واسفل الحائط ويتم اخذ القيمه الاكبر منها فى هذة الحاله وحساب التسليح الافقى للحائط .
- كما تعلم حضرتك انى غير مطلع جيدا على الكودات العالميه ولكنى اعتقد ان تصميم حوائط القص مأخوذ عن الكود الامريكى فى الكود المصرى ويمكن الاعتماد عليه فى التصميم للكود المصرى وارجو ان تصحح لى .
- بالنسبه لاختيار اطوال حوائط القص اعتقد بأنه علينا بتصميم البرج اولا تحت الاحمال الرأسيه وايجاد ابعاد الحوائط المبدئية ولايتم زيادة اطوال الحوائط الى فى اضيق الحدود ( مثلا كما فى حالتنا تقليل الفرق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة ) كما اعتقد بالنسبه للسؤال الذى طرحته حضرتك بأنة يتم اختيار حائطين بطول 3 متر بدلا من حائط واحد يساوى 6 متر لان طول كبير = حسأة كبيرة جدا يساوى سحب لاحمال كبيرة جدا وبالتالى تصميم غير اقتصادى كما ان توزيع الحوائط على المسقط الافقى للمبنى افضل فى مقاومة الزلازل .
-بالنسبه لطول العمود المخفى او ال boundary element الذى يظهر فى برنامج الايتاب فكما يظهر لنا فى الصورة التاليه وكما وضحت حضرتك سابقا 





ان تركيز الاجهادات تكون عند اطراف الحائط ويعطى البرنامج طول المنطقة التى يجب زياده مساحة القطاع بها للتغلب على تركيز هذة الاجهادات ويكون هذا الطول فى اتجاه طول الحائط كما بالصورة السابقة .
 ارجو الاطلاع والتصحيح فى حاله الخطأ كما ارجو التعليق على كل ماجاء فى المشاركات السابقه بخصوص الحوائط بالكود المصرى ومزيد من التوضيح من حضرتك حتى ننتقل الى التطبيق فى برنامج الايتاب ونصل الى نتائج ملموسه باذن الله .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (30 نوفمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الاطلاع على تراكيب الاحمال للموديل الخاص بالكود الامريكي تم الملاحظة على انها مختلفة عن الكود ubc ممكن من الاخوان التوضيح
> تقبلو تحياتي


ممكن من احد الاخوان ان يبين هل ان تراكيب الاحمال للموديل الخاص بالكود الامريكي صحيحة ام خاطئة لئن بعد الاطلاع عليها لوحظ انها مختلفة عن تراكيب الاحمال المقدمة من قبل المهندس ابراهيم
حيث ان المهندس رفع تراكيب الاحمال بالكود المصري والامريكي الى انها مختلفة


----------



## hema81 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> ممكن من احد الاخوان ان يبين هل ان تراكيب الاحمال للموديل الخاص بالكود الامريكي صحيحة ام خاطئة لئن بعد الاطلاع عليها لوحظ انها مختلفة عن تراكيب الاحمال المقدمة من قبل المهندس ابراهيم
> حيث ان المهندس رفع تراكيب الاحمال بالكود المصري والامريكي الى انها مختلفة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق الملف الخاص بحالات التحميل طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى والتى تم ادخالها على الموديل الخاص بالمشروع على الرابط التالى 
LOAD COMBINATIONS.rar
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامه على كلماتك الطيبه
> وبالنسبه للمشروع الخاص بنا يمكن حساب ردود الافعال من الحاله التشغيليه working N ولدينا ارتفاع المبنى Hb= 65
> وعدد الطوابق n= 20 ومعاير المرونه للحوائط E= 2951609 ويتبقى حساب جسأة القطاعات Ix للحوائط فى اتجاه x وIy للحوائط فى اتجاه y لحساب ومقارنته بالمعامل الفا والذى يساوى فى حالتنا 2.20 ويجب ان تكون القيمة المحسوبه فى كل اتجاه اقل من هذة القيمه لكى يكون المبنى مقيد فى الاتجاهين .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اذا كانت قيمة الفا = 2.20 أى اكبر من 0.60 اذن حوائط القص تعتبر غير مقيده جانبيا اذن النسبه بين ارتفاع الحائط الى عرض قطاع الحائط يجب الا تقل عن 10 حتى يعتبر الحائط قصير كما فى الجداول الموجوده فى الكود او بطريقه اخرى أقل عرض لحوائط القص لابد الا تقل عن 3.25/10= 0.325 م
ثانيا اشك فى قيمة حساب قيمة الفا لان قيمة ال EI لجموع حوائط القص والتى يمكن حسابها بسهوله من برنامج الاتوكاد تكون بارقام عاليه ولذلك اتوقع ان قيمة الفا فيها خطأ فى حسابها فنرجو المراجعه مره ثانيه 


hema81 قال:


> -ومن نتائج الايتاب فى تصميم حوائط القص انه يعطى قيمة التسليح الافقى للقص وفى المثال الذى عرضته حضرتك نجد ان قيمة التسليح تساوى 10cm 2\m وهى تمثل قيمه التسليح الافقى لوجهى الحائط اى ان قيمة التسليح الافقى للوجه الواحد تساوى 5cm2\ m وبفرض قطر السيخ للتسليح الافقى 10 مم يكون التسليح الافقى المطلوب لكل وجهه 7T10/m ونظرا لاختلاف العزوم احيانا اسفل واعلى حائط القص فقد نجد فى بعض الحالات ان البرنامج يعطى قيمتين مختلفتين للتسليح الافقى اعلى واسفل الحائط ويتم اخذ القيمه الاكبر منها فى هذة الحاله وحساب التسليح الافقى للحائط


كلام جميل -فأولا سوف نستخدم حديد بقطر 10 مم فى الكانات الافقيه بعدد 7 أسياخ فى المتر يعنى كان لازم نغير Fys الخاصه بتعريف خصائص حائط القص فى بداية تعريف اجهادات الخرسانه واجهادات حديد التسليح لان الحديد ذات الاقطار اكبر من 8 مم يكون عالى المقاومه Fy= 3600 kg/cm2 
ثانيا هل يمكن تطبيق شروط أقل نسبه يمكن لحديد الكانات حسب الكود المصرى As-min. لكى يتم وضع الكانات حسب شروط الكود المصرى
ثالثا- الافضل توضيح شكل هذه الكانه بالرسم على قطاع اتوكاد وكذلك الكانه الحبايه على مثال عملى تطبيقى لان الشكل النهائى للرسومات لابد وان تكون عليه هذه الرسومات والتفاصيل كأتوكاد 
[/QUOTE]


hema81 قال:


> - كما تعلم حضرتك انى غير مطلع جيدا على الكودات العالميه ولكنى اعتقد ان تصميم حوائط القص مأخوذ عن الكود الامريكى فى الكود المصرى ويمكن الاعتماد عليه فى التصميم للكود المصرى وارجو ان تصحح لى .


الكود المصرى فى هذه الجزئيه من تصميم حوائط القص مأخوذ عن الكود الامريكى ACI R318-03 اى لسنة 2003


hema81 قال:


> - بالنسبه لاختيار اطوال حوائط القص اعتقد بأنه علينا بتصميم البرج اولا تحت الاحمال الرأسيه وايجاد ابعاد الحوائط المبدئية ولايتم زيادة اطوال الحوائط الى فى اضيق الحدود ( مثلا كما فى حالتنا تقليل الفرق بين مركز الثقل والجسأة ) كما اعتقد بالنسبه للسؤال الذى طرحته حضرتك بأنة يتم اختيار حائطين بطول 3 متر بدلا من حائط واحد يساوى 6 متر لان طول كبير = حسأة كبيرة جدا يساوى سحب لاحمال كبيرة جدا وبالتالى تصميم غير اقتصادى كما ان توزيع الحوائط على المسقط الافقى للمبنى افضل فى مقاومة الزلازل .


بالنسبه لطول حائط القص قد يعتقد البعض أنه كلما كان حائط القص طويل كلما كان ذلك أفضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولكن العكس هو الصحيح كما نرى فى الكود المصرى كما يلى 




وكما نرى فى الصوره السابقه فاذا كان ارتفاع الدور فى المبنى والبرج الخاص بنا = 3.25 م اذن لكى يكون هذا الحائط مشتت للطاقه ductile shear wall اذن اكبر طول لهذا الحائط =3.25 / 2= 1.625 م أو أقل والافضل ربط هذا الحائط فى اتجاه طوله بكمرات ساقطه مع اقرب حائط اذا سمح المعمارى بذلك حتى يتكون اطارات رأسيه


hema81 قال:


> -بالنسبه لطول العمود المخفى او ال boundary element الذى يظهر فى برنامج الايتاب فكما يظهر لنا فى الصورة التاليه وكما وضحت حضرتك سابقا
> ان تركيز الاجهادات تكون عند اطراف الحائط ويعطى البرنامج طول المنطقة التى يجب زياده مساحة القطاع بها للتغلب على تركيز هذة الاجهادات ويكون هذا الطول فى اتجاه طول الحائط كما بالصورة السابقة .
> ارجو الاطلاع والتصحيح فى حاله الخطأ كما ارجو التعليق على كل ماجاء فى المشاركات السابقه بخصوص الحوائط بالكود المصرى ومزيد من التوضيح من حضرتك حتى ننتقل الى التطبيق فى برنامج الايتاب ونصل الى نتائج ملموسه باذن الله .
> تقبل تحياتى


هذا من المواضيع المهمه فى حائط القص وهو ال boundary element والذى سوف اكرر فيه الكلام مره ثانيه فهو ببساطه عباره عن عمود منفصل بذاته داخل حائط القص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ويتم اضافة وعمل هذا العمود اذا زادت اجهادات الضغط والتى تحدث نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه بالاضافه الى العزوم التى تسببها الزلازل عن 0.20Fc اى لو زادت الاجهادات عند الاطراف فى حائط القص عن 20% من اجهاد خرسانة حائط القص 
يعنى كل حائط قص يمكن أن يكون بداخله عدد 2 عمود منفصليين عند اطراف حائط القص طيب ياباشمهندس ايه مواصفات ومتطلبات هذيين العموديين ؟؟
حسب كود ال upc97 ابعاد العمود الدفون او العمود المخفى او ال boundary element (عرضه = عرض حائط القص ويمكن أن يكون أكبر مثل شكل حرف I وأقصى طول لهذا العمود = 20 الى 25 % من طول حائط القص-





أما نسبة حديد التسليح فى هذا العمود فى الدنيا اى ال min=1% والقصوى = 2.5% من مساحة قطاع هذا العمود وليس من قطاع حائط القص طبعا 
والاهم هو أننا نستخدم كانات منفصله عن كانات حائط القص مخصوص لهذا العمود 
والارقام التى تظهر فى نتائج برنامج الايتابس (B zone length=0.846m) هى عباره عن طول العمود المخفى وطبعا عرض هذا العمود = عرض حائط القص ويجب ادخال حديد التسليح لقطاع هذا العمود بالشكل الصحيح او لل boundary element كما يلى 




ولكن توجد مشكله فى برنامج الايتابس فنحن لانستطيع ادخال وتعديل حديد الكانات لان البرنامج ليس فيه هذه الامكانيه فقط البرنامج يتعامل مع حديد التسليح الرأسى لذلك اذا اعطى البرنامج رساله تحذيريه لاجهادات القص واذا اردنا اضافة حديد كانات اضافيه سواء مع العمود والتى لايستطيع برنامج الايتابس ادخالها وعملها يتم استخدام ال interaction digrahme والحل اليدوى لهذا الحائط 
لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف البحث فى حوائط القص الخاصه بالبرج هل يوجد رسائل تحذيريه فى تصميم حوائط القص وكيف سوف يتم معالجتها ؟؟؟؟ وكذلك تقليل اطوال وأبعاد حوائط القص التى ابعادها امنه الى أقل مايمكن حتى يكون التصميم اقتصادى
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> في بعض حالات حوائط
> precast reinforced concrete walls
> يتم أستخدام شبك الحديد(مكونه من حديد رأسي+حديد أفقي) و توضع في منتصف الحائط فقط
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
هل تعلم أنه الاصل فى الحوائط الخرسانيه أننا يمكن استخدام صف واحد رأسى من حديد التسليح وذلك حتى عرض 25 سم تقريبا لعرض الحائط ؟؟؟؟ وهذا سر نجاح واستخدام الحوائط الخرسانيه فى الابنيه والتى تكون فى كثير من الاحيان اقل تكلفه وخصوصا فى الابنيه المتكرره والمشاريع الكبيره ولذلك اذكرك واذكر نفسى بهذا النظام فى مقاومة الزلازل وهو Bearing wall system والتى قيمة R=4.50 حسب كود ال upc97 والذى فيه المبنى عباره عن حوائط خرسانيه ولايوجد به اعمده 
ولكن اذا تم استخدام هذه الحوائط الخرسانيه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وزادت قيمة قوى القص نتيجة الرياح والزلازل التى يتعرض لها هذا الحائط وهى Vu والذى تحول هنا الى حائط قص عن القيمه التاليه كما يلى





Acv هى مساحة قطاع الحائط (طول الحائط * عرض الحائط) - Fc= مقاومة الخرسانه للضغط والوحدات هنا بالنظام المترى اى يمكن أن تكون كجم/سم2
هنا اشترط الكود ان نستخدم صفين رأسيتين(صف عند كل وجه)وده طبعا عشان نستطيع عمل ووضع الكانات الافقيه التى سوف تقاوم اجهادات القص 
أما عن كيفية رسم صف واحد من حديد التسليح فيمكن عمل ذلك داخل ال Section designer كما وضح لنا زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم 
**تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *أما عن كيفية رسم صف واحد من حديد التسليح فيمكن عمل ذلك داخل ال Section designer كما وضح لنا زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم
> *



أرجو من أخي المهندس أبراهيم أذا أتسع له الوقت توضيح طريقه رسم صف واحد من حديد التسليح بواسطه *Section designer* حيث حاولت أكثر من مرة و لم أفلح
تقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *ولكن اذا تم استخدام هذه الحوائط الخرسانيه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وزادت قيمة قوى القص نتيجة الرياح والزلازل التى يتعرض لها هذا الحائط وهى Vu والذى تحول هنا الى حائط قص عن القيمه التاليه كما يلى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



المهندس الفاضل أسامه

أعتقد من يقاوم أجهادات القص الافقيه هي البرندات في الحوائط و أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي و هو 

مقتبس من PCA-NOTES ON ACI-318-08

حيث قام المؤلف بحساب HORIZONTAL SHEAR REINFORCEMENT و عمل 

علي مقاومتها بواسطه البرندات و لم يستخدم كانات علي الاطلاق

الرابط:

shear wall design pca-notes on aci-318.pdf

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل أسامه
> أعتقد من يقاوم أجهادات القص الافقيه هي البرندات في الحوائط و أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي و هو
> مقتبس من PCA-NOTES ON ACI-318-08
> حيث قام المؤلف بحساب HORIZONTAL SHEAR REINFORCEMENT و عمل
> ...


وهل التقصيله التى ارفقتها وهى كالاتى 



السيت هذه كانات ؟؟؟ أم برندات وما الفرق بين الكانه والبرنده
وهل الافضل عمل برندات أم كانات لحائط القص ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وهل التقصيله التى ارفقتها وهى كالاتى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
أعتذر عن عدم استطاعتي توضيح ما أقصده و عن أستخدام بعض الفاظ الدارجه في المواقع للتعبير 
نعم و بديهي تقاوم الكانات قوي القص ولكن في الحوائط ولسهوله التنفيذ تستخدم البرندات لمقاومه قوي القص

البرندات (هي الاسياخ الافقيه الخارجيه التي توضع في الحائط لتربيط الحديد الرأسي و تعمل في الاصل علي مقاومه قوي القص الافقيه و تظهر في الحوائط الطويله ) 
كما انه عندما يكون عرض الحائط 15 سم مثلا و عند أستخدام حديد رأسي و حديد أفقي يوضع في وسط الحائط تماما تعمل الاسياخ الافقيه هنا علي مقاومه قوي القص و هي هنا البرندات التي أقصدها.

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا علي حسن المتابعة و التوجيه و اكرر الشكر ل استاذنا م اسامة و زميلنا العزيز م ابراهيم علي المجهودات و الوقت الذي تقدموه لنا

ترددت في طرح سؤالي هنا لكن بما له من الصلة الوثيقة بموضوع دراستنا علي هذا الرابط فاطرحه هنا و اتمني ان يستمر الموضوع في مساره من ناحية التصميم وفقا للتحليل الأستاتيك

فقد قمت بنمذجة المبني الخاص بي و هو 10 ادوار و عملت اربع ملفات حالات التحميل وفقا ل 1- الكود المصري user load
2- كود اوروبي مع تراكيب الأحمال وفقا للكود المصري مع زمن اساسي للمنشأ وفقا للمعادلة التقريبية 0.6569 مما نتج عنه قص قاعدي 349 طن و هو بالظبط الناتج من الحسابات من شيت م سيد الشيخ جزاه الله خيرا مع تعريف ال mass source مع ربع الحمل الحي
3- كود اوروبي مع تراكيب الأحمال وفقا للكود المصري مع تعديل زمن اساسي للمنشأ وفقا للمعادلة بالكود المصري و من شيت م ابراهيم جزاه الله خيرا 0.7882 مما نتج عنه قص قاعدي 290 طن مع تعريف ال mass source مع ربع الحمل الحي
4 - وفقا للكود الأمريكي و تراكيب الكود الأمريكي مع زمن 0.6569 القص القاعدي 416 طن مع تعريف ال mass source بدون اعتبار الحمل الحي
5- وفقا للكود الأمريكي و تراكيب الكود الأمريكي مع زمن 0.7882 القص القاعدي 492 طن مع تعريف ال mass source بدون اعتبار الحمل الحي
و نتيجة لهذا الفرق الرهيب في القوي المطبقة علي المنشأ بين الكود المصري و الأمريكي فان كل قطاعات المشروع التي صممتها وفقا للكود المصري بالنسبة لللأعمدة تعطي رسالة تخطي الحمل الأقصي للعمود و بالنسبة لحوائط القص فهي تعطي الصورة التالية و التي توضح فشل قطاع الكور في تحمل الأحمال الواقعة عليه علما بان تسليحه الراسي 8 فاي 16 بالمتر و ركزت 8 فاي 25 بالأركان و قد كنت حسبتها بطريقة تقريبية مسبقا وفقا للحل اليدوي و اليكم الصورة من الحل وفقا للكود الأمريكي 






 

الحالة 2 هي الوحيدة المطابقة للأحمال وفقا للكود المصري و بما ان المشروع سيراجع بالمجمعةالعشرية ولا يعتمد الكود الأمريكي فسوف اكمل التصميم بنتائج الحالة 3 من برنامج الأيتاب و الحل يدويا مع استخدام البرامج المساعدة مثل الأكسل و csi col


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو من أخي المهندس أبراهيم أذا أتسع له الوقت توضيح طريقه رسم صف واحد من حديد التسليح بواسطه *Section designer* حيث حاولت أكثر من مرة و لم أفلح
> تقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم


 1- عند الدخول الى ال section designer  وذلك عن طريق قائمة design>shear wall design >define pier section for checking >add pier section 
​ على ان يتم تسمية الحائط بأى اسم وليكن pxx1  كما يلى 


​ 



2- عند الضغط على الزر داخل المربع الاحمر سوف نجد الشكل التالى

​ 



​ 3- من قائمة option >preferences  فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه ويمكن عمل التعديلات داخل المربعات الحمراء كما يلى 

​ 

 
​ 
فسوف نجد أنفسنا نتحرك كل 0.10 م على صفحة مربعات يمكن استخدامها مثل ورقة الرسم البيانى بالرسم بمقياس الرسم 
4- عند الوقوف بالماوس على شكل اى سيخ ذات الشكل الدائرى باللون الاحمر ثم كلك يميين فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 

​ 


​ 
من قائمة ال bar size بالماوس يتم تعديل نوع قطر السيخ ال none هنا نضغط على ok فسوف نحصل على النتيجه التاليه 

​ 

  
​ اى أننا قمنا بالغاء صف حديد التسليح ونكرر ذلك للحديد السفلى والاركان فيمكن الغاء كل حديد التسليح ​ 5- لرسم صف واحد أفقى داخل هذا الحائط يكون من قائمة ​ Draw >draw reinforcing shape > line pattern  أو نقوم بالضغط على الزر كما فى داخل المربع التالى 


​ 


​ 
نقوم بتفعيل ال snap  من قائمة draw >line ends and midpoints ثم من منتصف عرض الحائط من اليسار الى منتصف عرض الحائط من اليسار نرسم خط أفقى فيظهر الشكل التالى 

​ 


​ 
يمكن اضافة اى اسياخ منفرده عن طريق قائمة draw reinforcing shape > draw>single bar
​  يمكن الوقوف على اى سيخ ثم كليك يمين لتعديل أقطار السيخ والمسافه بين الاسياخ ​ تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الى الاخت اقرأ واتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 للان لم يعتمد فى المجمعه العشريه لانه لم يأخذ قرار وزارى بذلك وطبعا أنتى عارفه اليوميين دول أظن لافيه لااعتماد ولا غيره لسه قدمنا شويه 
ولذلك المعتمد هو قانون( زيكس) القديمة الفاشله اللى لم يعد أحد يستخدمها للان 
بالنسبه للمبنى الخاص بك فحاوى استخدام كود ال upc97 لانه الانسب مع زيادة عرض حوائط القص وليس طولها 5سم ثم 5سم فان ذلك سوف يكون أكثر واقعيه 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس أسامه علي توضيح فكره رسم الحديد الرأسي في منتصف الحائط بواسطه *Section designer*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


>


السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

بالرجوع للصوره المرفقه يلاحظ بأن قيمه الحديد اللازم لمقاومه قوي القص الافقيه = 91.358cm2/m و هو رقم كبير أرجو مراجعه الاحمال الافقيه علي البرج و مراجعه حالات التحميل


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> أعتذر عن عدم استطاعتي توضيح ما أقصده و عن أستخدام بعض الفاظ الدارجه في المواقع للتعبير
> نعم و بديهي تقاوم الكانات قوي القص ولكن في الحوائط ولسهوله التنفيذ تستخدم البرندات لمقاومه قوي القص
> البرندات (هي الاسياخ الافقيه الخارجيه التي توضع في الحائط لتربيط الحديد الرأسي و تعمل في الاصل علي مقاومه قوي القص الافقيه و تظهر في الحوائط الطويله )
> ...





ayelamayem77 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس أسامه علي توضيح فكره رسم الحديد الرأسي في منتصف الحائط بواسطه *Section designer*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اذا اعتبارنا أنفسنا نقوم بتصميم اجهادات القص فى كمره فان مانحصل عليه من مسطح حديد التسليح لمقاومة القص يمكن تمثيله بالكانات الرأسيه وبرغم أننا نحناج الى الافرع الرأسيه فقط فى مقاومة اجهادات القص فانه يتم عمل الكانه على شكل مستطيل مغلق مع عمل قفل للكانه بلغه السوق أى overlap لنهايات حديد الكانه 
كذلك الحال بالنسبه لحائط القص واذا اعتبرنا أن طول حائط سوف يكون 0.50 الارتفاع وهذا هو الاخيار الامثل لطول حائط القص فأننا نتكلم عن حوائط بطول من 1.5 م الى 4.00 م وهذه يمكن عمل لها كانات وليس برندات بسهوله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس اسامه وحشتنا والله


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> مهندس اسامه وحشتنا والله


اهلا صديقنا القديم هانى والذى عملت معه أول مداخله لى فى منتدى المهندسيين العرب لقاعدة الجار 
لك منى التحيه والسلام


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

كل مداخله لك او مشاركه او موضوع يزيدنا علما بارك الله فيك مهندسنا العظيم والعظمه لله


----------



## hema81 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اذا كانت قيمة الفا = 2.20 أى اكبر من 0.60 اذن حوائط القص تعتبر غير مقيده جانبيا اذن النسبه بين ارتفاع الحائط الى عرض قطاع الحائط يجب الا تقل عن 10 حتى يعتبر الحائط قصير كما فى الجداول الموجوده فى الكود او بطريقه اخرى أقل عرض لحوائط القص لابد الا تقل عن 3.25/10= 0.325 م
> ثانيا اشك فى قيمة حساب قيمة الفا لان قيمة ال EI لجموع حوائط القص والتى يمكن حسابها بسهوله من برنامج الاتوكاد تكون بارقام عاليه ولذلك اتوقع ان قيمة الفا فيها خطأ فى حسابها فنرجو المراجعه مره ثانيه
> 
> ...





لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف البحث فى حوائط القص الخاصه بالبرج هل يوجد رسائل تحذيريه فى تصميم حوائط القص وكيف سوف يتم معالجتها ؟؟؟؟ وكذلك تقليل اطوال وأبعاد حوائط القص التى ابعادها امنه الى أقل مايمكن حتى يكون التصميم اقتصادى
تقبل تحياتى 
[/QUOTE]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل على التوضيح وعندما ذكرت بأن قيمة الفا 2.2 فقد قصدت القيمة التى نقارن بها وليس القيمة المحسوبه للبرج وذلك للقانون الخاص بالمبنى الاقل من 4 ادوار ولكن القيمه الصحيحه التى نقارن بها هى 0.60 طبقا للقانون الخاص بالمبنى المكون من اربعة ادوار او اكثر وطبقا للحسابات الموجوده بالملف المرفق فان الحوائط للبرج الخاص بنا مقيده فى الاتجاهين حيث ان قيمه المعامل الفا تساوى 0.50 اى اقل من 0.60 والملف على الرابط التالى :
braced- unbraced shear wall.rar
وكما وضحت حضرتك فانه لابد من تعريف Fys لحديد التسليح الافقى لحوائط القص كما بالصورة التاليه 





جارى عمل باقى المطلوب .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اذا اعتبارنا أنفسنا نقوم بتصميم اجهادات القص فى كمره فان مانحصل عليه من مسطح حديد التسليح لمقاومة القص يمكن تمثيله بالكانات الرأسيه وبرغم أننا نحناج الى الافرع الرأسيه فقط فى مقاومة اجهادات القص فانه يتم عمل الكانه على شكل مستطيل مغلق مع عمل قفل للكانه بلغه السوق أى overlap لنهايات حديد الكانه
> ...



شكرا علي التوضيح مهندس أسامه لي بعض الاستفسارات

1-هل تتفق معي أن أستخدام الكانه السابقه (أربع أضلاع + قفل) تكون خارجيه فقط و لا يتم أستخدام كانات داخليه لتربيط الحديد الرأسي ؟؟

2-في حاله الbearing wall system تصل بعض الحوائط الي طول 7 متر في المسقط الافقي فما الحل هنا ؟

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على الدراسه التى قام بها حول حساب أن حوائط القص مقيده أو غير مقيده جانبيا braced or unbraced shear wall ولكن أحب أن أوضح أنك قمت بحساب عزم القصور الذاتى moment of inertia لكل حائط حول محوره فقط اى ولم تكمل أن يجب ضرب مسطح كل حائط فى مربع المسافه بين مركز الحائط ومركز الجساءه لاجمالى الحوائط C.R وكما ذكرت سابقا يمكن الحصول على ذلك بسهوله من برنامج الاتوكاد وبالتالى القيم التى سوف نحصل عليها لعزم القصور الذاتى لحوائط القص سوف تكون أكبر من القيم المرفقه فى الملف الذى قمت باعداده 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا نظرنا الى الصورة التاليه وهى لحائط القص PX5 





وذلك بعد تعديل اجهاد الخضوع لحديد التسليح للقص الى Fys=36000 وكما نلاحظ بانه لا توجد اى رسائل تحذيريه خاصة بالتصميم .
ارجو من احد الزملاء القيام برسم تفاصيل التسليح لهذا الحائط طبقا لنتائج الايتاب حتى نحاول سويا استخلاص نتائج الايتاب فى شكل لوح لتفاصيل التسليح على ان نقوم بعد ذلك بمتابعة باقى الحوائط والتى تظهر بها هذه الرسائل التحذيريه وكيفيه معالجه ذلك 
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> شكرا علي التوضيح مهندس أسامه لي بعض الاستفسارات
> 1-هل تتفق معي أن أستخدام الكانه السابقه (أربع أضلاع + قفل) تكون خارجيه فقط و لا يتم أستخدام كانات داخليه لتربيط الحديد الرأسي ؟؟
> 2-في حاله الbearing wall system تصل بعض الحوائط الي طول 7 متر في المسقط الافقي فما الحل هنا ؟
> تقبل تحياتي


بالطبع مانقوم بحسابه من مسطح حديد مقاومة اجهادات القص لحائط القص هو عباره عن الحديد الخارجى فقط اى الذى يتم عمله على المحيط الخارج لحائط القص ولكن اذا افترضنا جدلا أننى قمت بعمل كانه داخليه بطول الحائط فى هذه الحاله عدد افرع الكانه الواحده = 4 افرع (2 على المحيط الخارجى + 2 فرع داخلى ) فى هذه الحاله يتم اعتبار مسطح حديد عدد الافرع الاربعه هو الذى يقاوم أحمال واجهادات القص الافقيه وكما ذكرت سابقا برنامج الايتابس ليس به خاصيه للتعامل مع الحديد الافقى وانما يتعامل مع حديد التسليح الخاص بحساب العزوم فقط وطبعا الكانات فى الاتجاه العمودى على طول الحائط وهى الكانه الحبايه هذه لاتقاوم قوى القص فى اتجاه طول الحائط اى التى تكون فى اتجاه المحور (2-2)(Vu2-2) وانما تقاوم هذه الكانه الحبايه اجهادات القص فى اتجاه عرض الحائط اى التى تكون فى اتجاه المحور (3-3) وهى (Vu3-3)
أما اذا كان الحائط طويل ويصل الى 7.00 م فيمكن تقسيم الحائط الى جزئيين ويجب عمل overlap للكانه (مثل الكانه اتوماتك)وهو 65 مره قطر السيخ فى الاتجاه الافقى وبالطبع توجد أكثر من طريقه لعمل ذلك ولابد أن يكون فيه hook لكل نهاية طرف الكانه للداخل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (2 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> غيابك عنا م أيمن مؤثر ثأثيرا كبيرا فى مداخلاتك الرائعه وبحثك فى الكود افتقدناه وكذلك الاخ المهندس zeeko وادعو الله ان يوفقك فى عملك ونرجو عوده المهندس zeeko
> أما بالنسبه للكود الامريكى فاذا رجعنا لكود ACI 318-11 فانه قام باستبدال الشرط السابق فى كود ال upc97 وهو أن Pu > 0.35Po فهذا الشرط كان المقصود به الجزء الطرفى من حائط القص edge والذى يؤثر فيه الزلازل تأثيرا كبيرا وتزيد فيه الاجهادات نتيجة الزلازل ولذلك خصص الكود لهذا الجزء بما يسمى ال boundary element أو العمود المخفى (وبكل اسف هذا الجزء غير موجود بالكود المصرى مع أن الكود المصرى منقول فى هذا الموضوع عن الكود الامريكى) ثم قام الكود بعد ذلك بتطوير الشروط وذلك بعمل التحققات التاليه وهى خاصه بالجزء الطرفى من حائط القص كالاتى
> 
> ...



الاخ المهندس اسامة
بعد التحية 
ممكن توضيح هذة الفقرة اكثر وكيف يتم تطبيقها واقعيا اي كيف يتم اختيار ابعاد العمود ياريت تشرحها بالتفصيل 
تقبل تحياتي وعذرا عن الازعاج


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> بالرجوع للصوره المرفقه يلاحظ بأن قيمه الحديد اللازم لمقاومه قوي القص الافقيه = 91.358cm2/m و هو رقم كبير أرجو مراجعه الاحمال الافقيه علي البرج و مراجعه حالات التحميل



جزاك الله خيرا علي التدقيق في الصورة المرسلة و فعلا راجعت المبني مرة اخري و جعلت البرنامج يحسب تلقائيا زمن المنشأ و وجدت خطأ في تعريف صلب التسليح و لكن لله الحمد بدأت القطاعات توحي انها في طريقها للتسييف و الان اقوم بدراسة كيفية و ضع الأعمدة المخفية خلال قطاع الكور من خلال ال section designer ليتم التحقق من ال boundary elements و الحمد لله بدأت اصل لطريقة الرسم هي مسئلة وقت فقط و اعرض ما توصلت اليه ان شاء الله


----------



## hema81 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اذا نظرنا الى الصورة التاليه وهى لحائط القص PX5
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فى المثال السابق والذى قمت بطرحه فى هذه المشاركة وهو لحائط القص PX5 والذى تم تعريف القطاع الخاص له بالتسليح وتخصيصه لهذا الحائط وهوPXX5 وقمنا بعمل تشك على القطاع بالتسليح طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه على قدرة تحمل القطاع للاحمال الرأسيه والجانبيه وكما لاحظنا انه لاتوجد اى رسائل تحذيريه لهذا الحائط لذلك وعند الضغط على OVERRIDE من الشاشه السابقة واختيار DESIGN بدلا من CHECK فان البرنامج يقوم بتصميم حائط القص 





ويمكن عرض النتائج الخاصة بالتصميم كما بالصورة التاليه





وكما نرى بأن البرنامج يقوم بعرض نسبه التسليح الرأسى المطلوبه للقطاع AS/AC وكما نرى تساوى 0.0025 ويجب مقارنه هذه القيم بالقيم الدنيا ( 0.5%) والقصوى ( 4%) المطلوبه فى حائط القص كما يقوم البرنامج بعرض نسبه التسليح الفعليه الموجوده بالقطاع طبقا للتسليح الذى قمنا بادخاله بالقطاع .
كما يقوم البرنامج بعرض قيمة التسليح الافقى المطلوب والذى قمنا بتوضيحه قبل ذلك وكذلك طول العمود المخفى BOUNDARY ELEMENT المطلوب وكما نرى يساوى 0.604 واذا كانت القيمة المسموح بها لطول هذا العمود من 0.2 - 0.25 من طول حائط القص والذى يساوى لهذا الحائط 3متر وعليه يمكن اخذ طول هذا العمود 70 سم كما يلى 






وعليه يكون قطاع العمود المخفى هو 40 * 70 وطبقا لكود UBC فان قيمه التسليح الدنيا هى 1% من قطاع العمود والتى تعادل هنا 14T16 ويمكن تعريف القطاع داخل برنامج SEC DESIGNER كما بالصورة التاليه




ويمكن رسم قطاع التسليح بالاتوكاد كما يلى 





ويجب التحقق من نسب الحديد الدنيا والقصوى طبقا للكود 
ارجو من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه المراجعه والتصويب فى حاله الخطأ
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## quty (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان كانات الاعمده الطرفيه تكون داخله مع كانات حائط القص ولاتكون منفصله عنها يعني كانه بطول 3متر وملاصق لها مباشرة كانة العمود الطرفي. وشكرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ويمكن عرض النتائج الخاصة بالتصميم كما بالصورة التاليه
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

سؤال هام

أن ما قام البرنامج بعرضه حسب فهمي هي القيمه الدنيا للتسليح 0.0025 (معرفه سابقا في البرنامج) و يمكن الرجوع اليها من التالي

options-preferences-shear wall design-section design-ip-min

و هي أعلي من القيم الدنيا للحديد الرأسي حسب الكود الامريكيACI318-08 التي تتراوح بين 0.12%&0.15% من مساحه القطاع الخرساني البند حسب الكود كما يلي

14.3.1 — Minimum vertical and horizontal reinforcement
shall be in accordance with 14.3.2 and 14.3.3
unless a greater amount is required for shear by
11.9.8 and 11.9.9.
14.3.2 — Minimum ratio of vertical reinforcement area
to gross concrete area, ρl, shall be
:
(a) 0.0012 for deformed bars not larger than No. 16
with fy not less than 420 MPa; or

(b) 0.0015 for other deformed bars;
​
اذا كان ما قلته صحيح 

السؤال هل يجب تعديل القيمه السابقه في البرنامج0.0025 حسب قيم الكود الامريكي ACI318-08 


أرجو الاجابه و عذرا علي الاطاله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (3 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> وكما نرى بأن البرنامج يقوم بعرض نسبه التسليح الرأسى المطلوبه للقطاع AS/AC وكما نرى تساوى 0.0025 ويجب مقارنه هذه القيم بالقيم الدنيا ( 0.5%) والقصوى ( 4%) المطلوبه فى حائط القص كما يقوم البرنامج بعرض نسبه التسليح الفعليه الموجوده بالقطاع طبقا للتسليح الذى قمنا بادخاله بالقطاع .
> كما يقوم البرنامج بعرض قيمة التسليح الافقى المطلوب والذى قمنا بتوضيحه قبل ذلك وكذلك طول العمود المخفى BOUNDARY ELEMENT المطلوب وكما نرى يساوى 0.604 واذا كانت القيمة المسموح بها لطول هذا العمود من 0.2 - 0.25 من طول حائط القص والذى يساوى لهذا الحائط 3متر وعليه يمكن اخذ طول هذا العمود 70 سم كما يلى
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله بك م ابراهيم و جزاك كل الخير عن الشرح المستفيض و الشكر موصول لأستاذنا الصبور م اسامة اعانه الله علي اسئلتنا و لباقي الزملاء المشاركين

فيما يلي بعض استفساراتي في الصورة التالية









اما عن مشروعي الخاص و الذي وفقني به الله عز و جل ثم التحاقي معكم بهذا الموضوع الرائع و الذي اسئل المولي جل و علا ان يثقل به موازينكم يوم العرض الأكبر
فكان حائط القص الرئيسي بالمبني عبارة عن 2 كور علي طرفي المبني اضافة الي حوائط قص و كانت نتائج التصميم خلال البرنامج تعطي رسائل فشل القطاعات رغم اني قمت بتصميم يدوي و كان يجب ان تكون الفروق بسيطة بين التصميم اليدوي و البرامج
و قمت بالبحث مرة اخري في تعريفات المواد و التي كان بها خطأ في مدخلات الصلب فتحققت نتائج العزوم و القص و لم يتحقق ال boundary element

و اليكم الصورة القديمة قبل التعديل





الي ان بحثت عن طريقة سليمة لتمثيل ال boundary element للكور و كانت ايضا النتيجة تفشل و اكتشفت ان استخدامي لل fcu = 300 kg\cm2 لن تحقق ابدا شروط ال boundary element و من خلال حساب قيمة ال Po0(و قد استفذت قيمة التسليح القصوي و المبني 10 ادوار و لا يحتاج لقطاعات حوائط خرسانية اكثر مما وضعتها ) فقمت باستخدام خرسانة رتبة 450 و صلب القص 3600 و للأعمدة خرسانة 450 و صلب قص 2400 و لباقي المبني خرسانة 350 كما قام م اسامة بوضع تلك المدخلات للمشروع الذي نتعلم تصميمه حاليا
و بهذا وفقني الله عزوجل الي الوصول لقطاعات امنة و احببت سرد ما توصلت اليه من معلومات ربما يستفيد غيري بتلاشي الأخطاء التي وقعت بها 


بالنسبة لتسميات ال legs سواء حائط قص مستطيل او core علي اي اساس تتم التسمية؟








ايضا سؤال عن التسميات top leg & bot leg كما بالصورة التالية مع رجاء تفسير كل سطر من 1 2 3 4 عما يعنيه






ان شاء الله اقوم برفع طريقة رسم الكور علي ال section designer عند عمل الأعمدة المخفية و حساب التسليح الأفقي الأدني المقاوم للقص
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hema81 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> سؤال هام
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ العزيز م . ايمن ارجو ان تكون بخير وبالنسبه للسؤال الذى طرحته بخصوص نسبه التسليح التى يتم عرضها فى نتائج التصميم والتى تظهر تحت المسمى Required Rein Ratio اى نسبه الحديد المطلوبه لتسليح القطاع واذا كانت هذة النسبه المطلوبه اقل من ال min steel يقوم البرنامج بأخذ القيمة الدنيا للتسليح وعرضها فى نتائج التصميم .
ومن خلال قائمة options-preferences-shear wall design يمكن عرض قيم الحدود الدنيا والقصوى لحديد التسليح طبقا للكود المستخدم فى التصميم وفى المشروع الخاص بنا فان الكود المستخدم فى التصميم هو UBC وتكون هذة النسب كما بالصورة التاليه 





تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> فى المثال السابق والذى قمت بطرحه فى هذه المشاركة وهو لحائط القص PX5 والذى تم تعريف القطاع الخاص له بالتسليح وتخصيصه لهذا الحائط وهوPXX5 وقمنا بعمل تشك على القطاع بالتسليح طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه على قدرة تحمل القطاع للاحمال الرأسيه والجانبيه وكما لاحظنا انه لاتوجد اى رسائل تحذيريه لهذا الحائط لذلك وعند الضغط على OVERRIDE من الشاشه السابقة واختيار DESIGN بدلا من CHECK فان البرنامج يقوم بتصميم حائط القص
> 
> 
> ...



* التصميم هنا فى البرنامج تم باستخدام الكود الامريكى ال upc97 لذلك يتم تطبيق اشتراطات الكود الامريكى فى نسب الحديد الدنيا والقصوى Min.& Max. area steel لذلك الاشتراطات السابقه التى وضعها المهندس ابراهيم هى للكود المصرى وليست للكود الامريكى وأنا اقوم حاليا بتجميع اشتراطات الكود الامريكى فى اشتراطات تصميم حائط القص 
وبالنسبه للصوره السابقه فان توزيع الحديد فى حائط القص تكون كما بالشكل التالى 
*



ونلاحظ أن الكانه الرئيسيه ذات اللون الاحمر والتى يتم حساب مسطحها على أساس تحمل اجهادات القص تكون مستمره داخل الboundary element اى أن السيخ مار بمحيط حائط القص الخارجى بالاضافه الى الكانات الخاصه بالعمود المخفىboundary element منفصله عن كانات حائط القص ويتم وضع وحساب هذه الكانات الخاصه بهذا العمود min
ولدراسة نسب حديد التسليح فى الاعمده المخفيه أو الboundary element يجب دراسة اللامركزيه التى يتعرض لها حائط القص فاذا كانت هذه اللامركزيه صغيره فتكون كما ذكرت نسب حديد التسليح بين 1 الى 2.50 % أما اذا كانت اللامركزيه كبيره وهى فى الغالب كذلك فيكون نسب حديد هذا العمود = 1 الى 6 % من القطاع ويعامل معاملة العمود فى تصميمه    
مع ملاحظه أن حديد التسليح فى منطقة ال boundary element يتم حسابه على أساس وكأنه عمود كالاتى 
حمل هذا العمود = 0.50 الحمل على الحائط + العزوم المؤثره على الحائط مقسومه على طول الحائط 
اى أن حمل هذا العمود المخفى = pu*0.50 + Mu\Lw
وبذلك يمكن تركيز حديد التسليح لحائط القص فى هذا العمود من الناحيتيين مع عمل حديد التسليح بين هذيين العموديين على أساس أقل قيمة لحديد التسليح As min.
تقيل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بارك الله بك م ابراهيم و جزاك كل الخير عن الشرح المستفيض و الشكر موصول لأستاذنا الصبور م اسامة اعانه الله علي اسئلتنا و لباقي الزملاء المشاركين
> فيما يلي بعض استفساراتي في الصورة التالية
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا اردنا استخدام برنامج الايتابس فى التحليل الانشائى فقط وتحديد حالات التحميل الحرجه التى يجب القيام بالتصميم عليها فيمكن عمل ذلك بأخذ قيم اقصى عزوم وأحمال رأسيه وقوى قص Mu & Pu & Vu من بيانات كل حائط قص منفرد كما يلى 



ويمكن هنا استخدام وتطبيق قوانين الكود المصرى أو اى كود اخر أو اى برنامج اخر فى التصميم 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> غيابك عنا م أيمن مؤثر ثأثيرا كبيرا فى مداخلاتك الرائعه وبحثك فى الكود افتقدناه وكذلك الاخ المهندس zeeko وادعو الله ان يوفقك فى عملك ونرجو عوده المهندس zeeko
> أما بالنسبه للكود الامريكى فاذا رجعنا لكود ACI 318-11 فانه قام باستبدال الشرط السابق فى كود ال upc97 وهو أن Pu > 0.35Po فهذا الشرط كان المقصود به الجزء الطرفى من حائط القص edge والذى يؤثر فيه الزلازل تأثيرا كبيرا وتزيد فيه الاجهادات نتيجة الزلازل ولذلك خصص الكود لهذا الجزء بما يسمى ال boundary element أو العمود المخفى (وبكل اسف هذا الجزء غير موجود بالكود المصرى مع أن الكود المصرى منقول فى هذا الموضوع عن الكود الامريكى) ثم قام الكود بعد ذلك بتطوير الشروط وذلك بعمل التحققات التاليه وهى خاصه بالجزء الطرفى من حائط القص كالاتى
> 
> ...





م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الاخ المهندس اسامة
> بعد التحية
> ممكن توضيح هذة الفقرة اكثر وكيف يتم تطبيقها واقعيا اي كيف يتم اختيار ابعاد العمود ياريت تشرحها بالتفصيل
> تقبل تحياتي وعذرا عن الازعاج



*اذا حاولنا دراسة وتحليل نتائج الايتابس لاحد حوائط القص وليكن التى تظهر فى الشاشه السابقه وهى الحائط PY3 لموضوع ال boundary element الاتى:-
1- قطاع هذا الحائط كما فى ملف الايتابس والذى قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بعمله هو عرض الحائط = 0.40م = 40 سم وطول هذا الحائط كما هو مرسوم على المسقط الافقى = 4.50م = 450 سم 
2-كما يظهر من نتائج الايتابس للتحقق من ال boundary element الحالات القصوى هى كالاتى
*

*
**كيف نقرأ النتائج السابقه ؟؟ 
البرنامج يعطى لنا موقع ومكان الدراسه لل boundary element وهى ال edge location وكما نرى فالبرنامج يدرس لهذا الحائط من اعلى حالتيين ناحية اليمين من الحائط ومره من ناحية اليسار يعنى ايه ؟؟

*


*
يعنى أنا ارجع لموضوع ال boundary elementفهو يدرس الاجهادات عند الاطراف الخارجيه لهذا الحائط لماذا ؟؟ لان العزوم Mu والتى تأتى من الزلازل وهى هنا حالات التحميل (E12 & E6) بالاضافه الى الاحمال الرأسيه Pu هذه العزوم تسبب عدم انتظام للاجهادات stress التى يتحملها حائط القص PY3 من اعلى اى عند اعلى القطاع ولن تكون هذه الاجهادات منظمه uniform نتيجة وجود العزوم التى تسبب eccentricity الذى يسببه العزوم Mu ولماذا left top & right top ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان البرنامج بيحسب حالة التحميل القصوى التى تسبب أقصى حالة تحميل ناحية اليميين وحالة التحميل التحميل القصوى ناحية اليسار وزى ما أنت ملاحظ أن حالة التحميل تختلف من اليميين الى اليسار التى تسبب أقصى حالة تحميل – طبعا اليمين يعنى الطرف الايمن من حائط القص واليسار يعنى الطرف الايسر من حائط القص لان اقصى اجهادات تحدث كما ذكرنا عند الاطراف
طيب ممكن نحسب الاجهادات عند هذه الاطراف أى عند اليسار ؟؟؟ ممكن نحسبها كما يلى :-
أقصى حالة تحميل هى الحاله E12---- Pu=1398.5 ton---Mu=-744.09 t.m-------
كما قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بادخال اجهاد الضغط للخرسانه بعد 28 يوم =3600 طن/م2 Fcu=3600 t/m2
وبحساب عزم القصور الذاتى لقطاع الخرسانه لحائط القص حول محور 3-3 =
moment of inertia = =(0.40 *( 4.50) ^3 )/12= 3.0375 m4
وبحساب اجهاد اقصى اجهاد ضغط عند الطرف اليسار من حائط القص من المعادله التاليه 
F= Pu/A+(Mu/I)y= (1398.5/.4*4.5)+(744.09/3.0375)*2.25= 1328.122 t/m2
وهذا الرقم هو الذى يظهر فى نتائج الحائط كما ترى فى الصوره السابقه داخل المربع الاحمر stress comp= 1328.124
واشترط الكود الامريكى IBC2009 أن هذا الاجهاد لايزيد عن 0.20 اجهاد الخرسانه المسلحه اى لايزيد عن 0.20*3600 = 720 طن/م2
وبما أن الاجهاد الفعلى عند طرف حائط القص = 1328.122 طن/م2 اكبر من 720 طن /م2 اذن لابد من عمل ووجود ال boundary element وهو عباره عن عمود يتم وضعه داخل حائط القص ليتحمل هذا الفرق الاضافى من هذه الاجهادات السابقه والتى تسبب فيها عزوم الزلازل 
طيب يابشمهندس اعمل ايه عندما تظهر هذه الرساله فى اى حائط ثانى غير هذا الحائط السابق 

*


*
هنا البرنامج أخذ يحسب أبعاد ال boundary elementمن طول وعرض وطبعا عرض العمود هو عرض الحائط يعنى فى الحائط بتاعنا = 40 سم وجد أن طول العمود المخفى أكبر من 0.25 طول الحائط اى أكبر من 0.25 *4.50 = 1.125 م عندما يكون طول العمود المخفى أكبر من هذا الطول يعطى البرنامج الانذار الاحمر وليس الانذار الاخير عند الاتحاديه اللى أنتم عارفينه – طيب نعمل ايه ياباشمهندس فى الحاله دى ونحل الموضوع ده ازاى ؟؟
هااقولك أمامك ثلاث حلول 
الحل الاول نزود نسبة الحديد الى الخرسانه(الميو) فى قطاع العمود المخفى – طيب دى اجيبها من منيين ؟؟ بسيطه شايف الصوره التاليه دى 

*


*
طبعا أنت عارف كنا بندخل عليها من قائمة option >preferences>shear wall design
طيب ده ايه اللى داخل المربع الاحمر ؟؟؟ الاولى أقصى نسبة حديد(الرو=0.06) فى الشد اللى ممكن البرنامج يقوم بتصميم اى قوة شد(وعلى فكره ممكن حائط القص يتعرض لقوة شد) – والثانيه هى (الرو=0.04)الخاصه بأقصى نسبة حديد فى الضغط وهى دى اللى بنصمم عليها العمود المخفى أو الboundary element والكود الامريكى يسمح لزيادة هذه النسبه الى 6% وبالتالى يمكن تغيير الرقم الخاص (بالرو ) الى 0.06 بدلا من 0.04 لكى نحاول فى الحل الاول التخلص من الانذار الاخير الخاص بالboundary element
طيب الحل الثانى :- 
الحل الثانى هو زيادة طول حائط القص !!!!!!!!!!!! طيب ليه ؟؟؟ عشان نقلل الحمل المركز الناتج من العزوم وذلك بزيادة زراع العزم وبالتالى نقلل الحمل الناتج من العزوم 
الحل الثالث :-
وده بنستخدمه اذا كان الطول محكوم ومش عارفيين نزود فى طول حائط القص فبنعمل الشكل التالى

*

*

لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف مراجعة حوائط القص الت بها مشكله فى ال**boundary element** 
تقبل تحياتى 

*


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مزيد الشكر عالشرح المستفيض استاذنا الفاضل
قمت بعرض ال labels و استنتجت منها ترقيم ال legs فهل هذا ا صحيح؟؟ و بالنسبة للعبارات في الصورة السابقة و التي بالمستطيل الأحمرو التي في الصورة التي تسبقها بالمستطيل الأزرق و العبارات من 1 الي 4 فما تفسير كل سطر فيها 

اسفة لكثرة الأسئلة لكن ترقيم النقاط هام لأن كل نقطة جنبها تعليق و اعتقد من الهام ان نتعرف علي طريقة ترقيم نقاط الكور و منها قد تحتاج احد اركان الكور ل bounndary و البعض الأخر قد لا يحتاج
اسفة علي ارهاق حضرتك بكثرة الأسئلة لكنني ابحث و اجد بعض الأجابات و البعض الأخر ليس امامي الا ان اطرح اسئلتي هنا بارك الله بكم


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## easy المحلاوى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الى الاستشارى اسامه نواره ارجوا ان تمنوا علينا بامدادنا بفيديوهات تفصيليه لأدوات برنامج السيف نظرا لامكانيات البرنامج المذهله للتحليل الانشائى للبلاطات والقواعد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed_shafie86 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع فعلا رائع ومفيد جداً يا مهندس أسامة
ويا ريت لو حضرتك تشرح لنا موضوع ال
p-delta effect
torsion amplification factor 
وشكرا لكل اللى فى المنتدي


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أطلعت على معظم الموضوع , سعدت بالمناقشة , و لكن وجدت بعض الملاحظات أحببت أن أنبه لها:
1- الboundary element هو مطلب ductility و ليس تصميم بمعنى لا يهمنا و لا نمثله بال section designer
2- ال boundary element مطلوب فى ال high seismic zone يعنى zone 3 and 4 only 
3- ال boundary element ليس الهدف منه وضع حديد رأسى فى الأطراف بل الهدف تحزيم الأطراف بكانات مثل ال smrf تماما
4-القاهرة و معظم مناطق العالم المنطقة 2a و هى تناظر المنطقة b or c or d بال ibc على حسب ال occupancy
5-ال boundary element مطلوب مرة أخرى فى المناطق 3 و 4 بأحد الشروط :
ا- إذا كان الحائط به نسبة تسليح عن الأطراف عالية تتعدى 2.8/fy 
ب - إذا كان fcm>0.2f`c و هذه هى الحالة العامةو تسمى ال stress method , و هناك حالة خاصة لو الحائط به قطاع واحد critical و هذا ليس ما يحدث فى الأبراج تسمى ال displacement method لو c>=lw/600(delta/hw) and delta u/hw >=0.007 
6- ما يهمنا فى ال b.e. هو عرضه و طوله و أرتفاعه 
أ- عرضه عرض القطاع العادى , و عرض ال enlargement فى حالة ال enlarged section و ال flange مع جزء من الحائط فى حالة وجود flanges
ب- طوله 1- c-0.1lw 
2- c/2
3- tf+300mm
ج- أرتفاعه فى ال stress method حتى يصبح ال stress يصبح <=0.15 f`c و فى حالة ال displacement نفس طول الحائط أو mu/4vu أيهما أكبر 

7- يحتاج إلى cross ties كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 350mm 
8- ال s لا تزيد عن 200 mm

أتمنى ألا أكون أزعج


محمود الصقار


----------



## ayelamayem77 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أطلعت على معظم الموضوع , سعدت بالمناقشة , و لكن وجدت بعض الملاحظات أحببت أن أنبه لها:
> 12- ال boundary element مطلوب فى ال high seismic zone يعنى zone 3 and 4 only
> محمود الصقار



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

المهندس محمود الصقار:

تحيه طيبه و بعد

 لقد ذكرت حضرتك بأن BOUNDARY ELEMENT CHECK يحسب في 
في المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه zone-3&zone-4 فقط

فأرجو ذكر البند السابق بوجوبه في المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه فقط حسب الكود الامريكي ACI318
أو ASCE-7 أو الكود العالمي IBC

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> 4-القاهرة و معظم مناطق العالم المنطقة 2a و هى تناظر المنطقة b or c or d بال ibc على حسب ال occupancy
> محمود الصقار



أرجو مراجعه الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?wg1f4nce16cnod1


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أطلعت على معظم الموضوع , سعدت بالمناقشة , و لكن وجدت بعض الملاحظات أحببت أن أنبه لها:
> 1- الboundary element هو مطلب ductility و ليس تصميم بمعنى لا يهمنا و لا نمثله بال section designer
> 2- ال boundary element مطلوب فى ال high seismic zone يعنى zone 3 and 4 only
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكر استاذنا الكبير المهندس محمود على هذه المعلومات القيمه ونشرف دائما بتواجده معنا حتى يكتسب الموضوع مزيد من المعلومات ومزيد من الخبره اعتقد أننا بحاجه اليها جميعا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 ديسمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> مزيد الشكر عالشرح المستفيض استاذنا الفاضل
> قمت بعرض ال labels و استنتجت منها ترقيم ال legs فهل هذا ا صحيح؟؟ و بالنسبة للعبارات في الصورة السابقة و التي بالمستطيل الأحمرو التي في الصورة التي تسبقها بالمستطيل الأزرق و العبارات من 1 الي 4 فما تفسير كل سطر فيها
> اسفة لكثرة الأسئلة لكن ترقيم النقاط هام لأن كل نقطة جنبها تعليق و اعتقد من الهام ان نتعرف علي طريقة ترقيم نقاط الكور و منها قد تحتاج احد اركان الكور ل bounndary و البعض الأخر قد لا يحتاج
> اسفة علي ارهاق حضرتك بكثرة الأسئلة لكنني ابحث و اجد بعض الأجابات و البعض الأخر ليس امامي الا ان اطرح اسئلتي هنا بارك الله بكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اذا اردنا معرفة اسم ال leg وبيانتها وكل تاريحها واى معلومات عنها وكل القوى المؤثره عليها وكل النتائج وبملل شديد علينا أن ندخل على قائمة
File>print table>shear wall design
كما يلى 




ومن الصوره السابقه نجد أننا قد قمنا بحفظ ملف text file 
نقوم بفتح هذا الملف وربنا يعينك عليه وسوف نجد حائط القص الذى فى البرج الخاص بنا وهو على شكل حرف U وهو الذى اسمه PP وكل البيانات عن احداثيات كل leg وكل حاجه انا عايز ادرسها كما يلى





تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا اشكر استاذنا الفاضل م محمود الصقار على المشاركة السابقة له فى موضوعنا والتى وضح لنا فيها بان ال boundary element هو احد مطالب ال ductility اى المطاوعة للمنشأ 





وكما نرى فى المرجع السابق والذى يؤكد فيه على ماقاله استاذنا م . محمود وذلك من خلال زيادة المطاوعة عن طريق زيادة التسليح الافقى ( الكانات ) وقام بسرد متطلبات هذة الاعمده الطرفيه طبقا للكود الامريكى ACI 318 وهذا مثال على ماجاء فى هذه المشاركة لتصميم ال boundary element طبقا للكود الامريكى 
11499.rar
ولكن الامر قد اختلط على بعض الشئ وارجو التوضيح من استاذتنا الافاضل فنحن متفقين بأن هذة الاعمدة تزيد من الductilty للحوائط وبالتالى للمنشأ ولكن جاء فى مشاركة استاذنا الفاضل م. محمود الصقار بأنه لا يلزم تصميم العمود المخفى فقط يتم تحديد الابعاد الخرسانيه له ولا يلزم تمثيله فى برنامج الايتاب والسؤال هنا كيف سيتم التعامل اذا مع الاجهادات العاليه جدا عند اطراف الحوائط الخرسانيه من خلال التسليح الرأسى وما هى نسبه التسليح الافقى المطلوبه فى الاعمدة المخفيه ؟
وكيف سنحقق ذلك على برنامج الايتاب حيث حاولت فى اطار ماطلبه استاذنا م. اسامه من التحقق من الحوائط التى بها مشاكل فى الاعمدة الطرفيه ومثال على ذلك الحائط PX1 حيث كما نرى فى الصورة التاليه 





وبعد التحقق على القطاع الذى ادخلناه طبقا للاحمال الرأسية بالتسليح المطلوب وطبعا هذا القطاع بتسليح منتظم ولا يوجد تركيز للتسليح عند الاطراف ووجد طبقا للكود ubc ان الاجهادات غير محققه عند الاطراف الخارجيه للحائط واذا قمنا من خلال قائمة ال override وطلبنا من البرنامج التصميم لمعرفة الابعاد المطلوبه للاعمدة الطرفيه كما يلى 





يقوم البرنامج بعرض النتائج التاليه 





والتى كما نرى يوجد بها طول العمود الطرفى المطلوب وهو 0.75
والسؤال هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف سيتم حساب التسليح الرأسى لهذة الاعمدة ؟ وهل سيتم تحميل هذه الاعمدة بجميع الاحمال وتسليح باقى الحائط min ؟ وما هى نسبه التسليح الافقى المطلوبه ( الكانات للاعمدة الطرفيه ) ؟ ومالمقصود بعبارة انه يتم اخراج الحوائط الخرسانية من مقاومة الزلازل فى حالة Pu/Po > 0.35 ؟؟؟؟؟ ومشكورا قام استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه بتوضيح الحلول المقترحة فى حاله عدم تحقق الاعمدة الطرفيه على الايتاب بعد التصميم ولكن ارجو الاجابه على الاسئله السابقه حتى تتضح الصورة .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكر استاذنا الفاضل م محمود الصقار على المشاركة السابقة له فى موضوعنا والتى وضح لنا فيها بان ال boundary element هو احد مطالب ال ductility اى المطاوعة للمنشأ
> 
> 
> ...


لتوضيح الاستفسارات السابقه يوجد طريقتيين لتسليح حائط القص :-
الطريقه الاولى وهى اعتماد ال boundary element وهى وجود عموديين عند اطراف حائط القص وهى التى تم مناقشتها من بداية الحديث عن تصميم حوائط القص وكما وضح لنا المهندس محمود الصقار أن ذلك يستخدم فى الاماكن الزلزاليه العاليه الثالثه والرابعه على حسب كود ال upc97 اى المناطق التى لها عجلة زلزال = 0.30g او الرابعه = 0.40g وفى جمهورية مصر والحمد لله لايوجد عجله زلزال بمقدار 0.40g ولكن يوجد فى منطقة شبه جزيره سيناء بالقرب من خليج العقبه فى جزيره شدوان وعلى حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 مناطق زلزاليه تسمى المنطقه الزلزاليه الخامسه والتى لها عجلة زلزال = 0.30g اى المنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه على حسب كود ال upc97 وفى هذه الطريقه لتسليح حائط القص يتم تركيز حديد حائط القص عند الاطراف داخل كانات كما وضحنا سابقا 
الطريقه الثانيه لتسليح حائط القص بأن نجعل التسليح منتظم فى القطر للاسياخ وكذلك فى الانتظام فى المسافه بين الاسياخ هنا يتم استخدام هذا النوع من التسليح فى المناطق الزلزاليه الضعيفه والمتوسطه 
وكيف يتم التحقق وتصميم هذا الحائط ؟؟ كما هو واضح فى الصوره التالىه وهى لحائط القص Px3 اذا استخدمنا امر التحقق check من تسليح حائط القص وظهرت رساله تحذير حمراء وهى لنسبة الحديد المطلوبه الى القدره الموجوده من حديد تسليح فى القطاع وهى نسبة ال D/C وكذلك النسبه بين قدرة تحمل القطاع للحمل الرأسى الواقع عليه وهو أن Pu\Po<0.35 كما يلى 






هنا لابد من زيادة حديد التسليح المنتظم ويكون ذلك عن طريق التصميم أى design كما بالصوره التاليه 




فكما نرى أنه لابد من أن تكون نسبة حديد التسليح فى أسفل القطاع required reinf ratio= 0.0069 من مساحة قطاع هذه الحائط وبمراجعة قطاع هذا الحائط وجدت = 40 * 450 سم 
اذن مسطح الحديد المطلوب وضعه فى هذا القطاع = 0.0069 * 40 * 450 = 124.20 سم2 = 50 سيخ قطر 18 مم 
ولذلك يتم تعديل تسليح قطاع هذا الحائط الى هذا التسليح وهو 50 سيخ قطر 18 مم وعليه لن تظهر اى رسالة تحذير عند عمل check وعليه نكون قد تحققنا من قطاع وتصميم هذا الحائط للاحمال الرأسيه وبخصوص الابعاد التى سوف تظهر لل boundary element فيمكن هنا تعديل التسليح وهو ال 50 سيخ الكلى للحائط وتركيز هذا التسليح الى عموديين طرفيين وعمل الحديد الرأسى بتسليح min بين هذيين العموديين على أن يتم ايجاد حمل العمود المخفى الخاص بال boundary element من الارقام التى يعطيها لنا برنامج الايتابس كالاتى 
طول زراع العزم بين مركزى العموديين = طول حائط القص - طول ال( bot leg( 1.066m كما فى الصوره السابقه 
اذا زراع العزم بين مركزى العموديين L= 4.50 - 1.066 = 3.434 متر
قيمة العزوم الحرجه M3-3 لحالة التحميل الحرجه E6= 602.475 m.t
اذن الحمل التصميمى للعمود = P
p= 0.50*Pu + M3-3/L 
P= 0.50* 1516.735 +602.475/3.434= 933.81 t
اذن حمل العمود الذى سوف يتم عمله فى ركن الحائط القص = 933.81 طن 
ابعاد هذا العمود = 40 سم عرض - طول 106.6 سم 
اذن نحسب نسبة حديد التسليح فى هذا العمود والمفروض الا تزيد هذه النسبه عن 6% وطبعا القانون للكود الامريكى 
0.80 * 933.81 = 0.80(0.70) * 0.40 * 1.066 [ 0.85 * 3600 *(1- U) + 
36000 * U
اذن نسبة الحديد U =0.02583 اى أقل من 6% 
اذن مسطح حديد التسليح فى هذا العمود = 0.02583 * 40 * 106.6= 110.12 سم2 = 24 سيخ قطر 25 مم
والكانات فى هذا العمود يتم وضعها min ولا يتم حساب هذه الكانات على تحمل الاحمال الافقيه وانما تتحمل كانات حائط القص لاحمال القص الافقيه وعلى أن يتم وضع حديد Min بين العموديين وهذه المسافه = 450 - 2* 106.6=236.8 سم 
اذا كنا المبنى موجود فى منطقه زلزاليه عاليه مثلما ذكر المهندس محمود 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 ديسمبر 2012)

لتوضيح اكثر لذراع العزم بين مركزى العموديين لحساب حمل عمود ال boundary element كما يلى


----------



## mounir_geniecivil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لتوضيح اكثر لذراع العزم بين مركزى العموديين لحساب حمل عمود ال boundary element كما يلى



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أعتذر لإنشغالى 

و لكن هناك بعض التوضيحات 

طرق تصميم الحوائط سواء uniform or general or simple cand t ليس لها علاقة مطلقة بال boundary element 

تكثيف حديد فى الأطراف هى طريقة رائعة لتزويد مقاومة الحائط بأقل نسبة تسليح و مرة أخرى ليس لها علاقة بال ductilty

طريقة تصميم الحائط بطريقة simple c and t فأننا مرة أخرى نقاوم ال moment فقط بعمودين فى الأطراف و نهمل باقى الخرسانة - و هذه مرة أخرى ليس لها علاقة بال boundary elements 

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو مراجعه الرابط:
> table.rar






أخى الحبيب 

ما ذكرته أنت موجود فى معظم الكتب العلمية مع أنه غير صحيح فمثلا عندنا الشارقة هى المنطقة 2a 

أنظر لهذه الصورة ستصل إلى ما أقصد




محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> المهندس محمود الصقار:
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

مرة أخرى معذرة على تقصيرى فى الدخول على المنتدى

أخى الحبيب أنظر إلى هذه الصورة من aci318



و جزاكم الله خيرا

محمود الصقار


----------



## hema81 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أعتذر لإنشغالى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز م محمود على حرصك على المتابعه والتوضيح ولكن ارجو ان تصحح لى فان مافهمته ان تركيز الحديد فى اطراف الحائط بصفه عامه ماهو الا لمقاومة العزوم وتقليل نسبه الحديد المستخدمة فى القطاع ككل وليست ما نسميه بال boundary element والذى يستخدم فقط فى المناطق ذات الشده الزلزاليه العاليه 0.3g و0.4g كما وضحت حضرتك من قبل.
ارجو من حضرتك اذا سمح لك الوقت مزيد من التوضيح حول خصائص ال boundary element وكيفيه تطبيق ذلك على برنامج الايتاب او الاشارة الى اى مرجع يمكن الرجوع اليه اذا كان وقت حضرتك لايسمح .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أعتذر لإنشغالى
> و لكن هناك بعض التوضيحات
> طرق تصميم الحوائط سواء uniform or general or simple cand t ليس لها علاقة مطلقة بال boundary element
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نشكر المهندس القدير محمود على مداخلاته الرائعه ولكن أحب أن اوضح الاتى :-
فى برنامج الايتابس يوجد ثلاث أنواع من حوائط القص والتى يتم استخدامها فى التحليل والتصميم وهى 
1- Simple C and T shear wall 
2- uniform shear wall
3- General shear wall
والتى نجدها فى البرنامج والتى تكون نتائجئها عند التصميم من أقصى حالات التحميل وكذلك نسب حديد التسليح المطلوبه سواء للحديد الرأسى الذى سوف يقاوم قوى الضغط والعزوم أو للحديد الافقى الذى سوف يقاوم قوى القص نراها كما يلى داخل المربع الاحمر فقط 





أما بالنسبه لل boundary element والذى ليس علاقه فى النتائج السابقه داخل المربع الاحمر السابق الخاصه بتصميم حائط القص سواء من أبعاد أو حديد تسليح حائط القص نفسه ولكن العلاقه بينهما فقط كما وضحها لنا الكود كما ذكرها لنا مهندسنا القدير المهندس محمود الصقار فى مداخلته الاولى وكذلك والتى منها أيضا الشرط الاتى وهوالا يزيد مقدار ال Pu/Po<0.35 على حسب كود ال upc97 والتى سوف تتحكم فى طول العمود boundary element الذى يتم وضعه عند ركن حائط القص والتى يجب الا تزيد طول هذا العمود عن 0.25 من طول حائط القص نفسه فيقوم برنامج الايتابس بتوضيحها كما فى داخل المربع الازرق ومنها توضيح طول العمود المطلوب وضعه عند أطراف حائط القص كما يلى داخل المربع الاحمر





ومن أبعاد هذا العمود والذى يوضح لنا البرنامج طوله وطبعا عرض هذا العمود هو عرض الحائط ولكن ماهى نسبة الحديد المطلوبه فى هذا العمود ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وخصوصا أن برنامج الايتابس لايعطى لنا نسب تسليح كما فى داخل المربع الازرق السابق 
فما علينا عند تصميم هذا العمود أن نحول العزوم والموجوده داخل المربع الازرق التى حددها لنا البرنامج والتى تؤثر على حائط القص الى قوتيين احدهما ضغط والاخرى شد وبينهما ذراع عزم هو المسافه بين مركزى العموديين بالاضافه طبعا الى نصف الحمل الرأسى المؤثر على حائط القص 
هنا نحن حولنا قوة الضغط وعزوم الزلازل المؤثره على حائط القص الى قوى رأسيه فقط يمكن أن تكون شد ويمكن أن تكون ضغط نقوم بتصميم ال boundary element عليها كما أن الكانات التى يتم وضعها فى هذا العمود تكون min لاننا لانحمل هذه الكانات الى قوى القص الافقيه 
أما بالنسبه لجزء الخرسانه من الحائط بين العموديين اى بين الboundary element فيتم وضع فيها الحديد الرأسى min
أما مقاومة قوى القص فيتم مقاومتها بالحديد الافقى الذى يتم وضعه على محيط حائط القص بالكامل شامل العموديين 
واضيف أنه فى حالة استخدام النوع من حوائط القص Simple C and T فسوف تظهر النتائج التاليه 





والتى توضح أن هناك اختلاف بين تصميم الحائط وأبعاد ال boundary element
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أطلعت على معظم الموضوع , سعدت بالمناقشة , و لكن وجدت بعض الملاحظات أحببت أن أنبه لها:
> 1- الboundary element هو مطلب ductility و ليس تصميم بمعنى لا يهمنا و لا نمثله بال section designer
> 2- ال boundary element مطلوب فى ال high seismic zone يعنى zone 3 and 4 only
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
وللمزيد عن ال boundary element وبالرجوع لكود ال upc97 حيث يمكن الغاء شرط عمل ووجود هذه الاعمده اى الboundary element فى المناطق الزلزاليه الثالثه والرابعه zone 3 & zone 4 اذا توافرت الثلاث شروط التاليه والتى تعتمد على قيم العزوم& Pu& Mu & Vu التى يتم الحصول عليها من التحليل الانشائى للمبنى مقارنة بأبعاد قطاع ( طول الحائط = Lw وعرض الحائط = b وكذلك المساحة الافقيه لمقطع حائط القصLw*b= Acv)كما يلى 





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا العزيز م محمود على حرصك على المتابعه والتوضيح ولكن ارجو ان تصحح لى فان مافهمته ان تركيز الحديد فى اطراف الحائط بصفه عامه ماهو الا لمقاومة العزوم وتقليل نسبه الحديد المستخدمة فى القطاع ككل وليست ما نسميه بال boundary element والذى يستخدم فقط فى المناطق ذات الشده الزلزاليه العاليه 0.3g و0.4g كما وضحت حضرتك من قبل.
> ارجو من حضرتك اذا سمح لك الوقت مزيد من التوضيح حول خصائص ال boundary element وكيفيه تطبيق ذلك على برنامج الايتاب او الاشارة الى اى مرجع يمكن الرجوع اليه اذا كان وقت حضرتك لايسمح .
> تقبل تحياتى.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اذا راجعنا الموقع التالى للمره الثالثه اشير اليه وراجعنا الامثله المحلوله فيه وهى لل FEMA وهذا الموقع كما يلى 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...WwsdAurCZX1KbA

فسوف نجد أن المثال تم حله لحائط القص وتم حساب الحمل الذى يتحمله عمود ال boundary element على أساس أنه = نصف الحمل الرأسى المؤثر على حائط القص بالاضافه الى قسمة العزوم المؤثره على حائط القص مقسوما على المسافه بين مركزى حائط القص كما يلى













وبالرجوع الى نتائج برنامج الايتابس لحائط القص اذا اعتبرنا أن أبعاد (طول حائط القص) هو الذى سوف تظهره النتائج كما يلى 




فاعتقد أننا يجب اعتماد نفس الطريقه السابقه المذكوره فى المثال السابق لكى نستنتج منه تسليح ال boundary element للحديد الرأسى وكذلك حديد الكانات 
وعموما بما أن المبنى الخاص بنا موجود فى مدينه القاهره والتى لها عجلة زلزال من المنطقه الزلزاليه الثانيه zone 2A على حسب كود upc97 ولذلك لن نحتاج الى عمل الboundary element 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> وللمزيد عن ال boundary element وبالرجوع لكود ال upc97 حيث يمكن الغاء شرط عمل ووجود هذه الاعمده اى الboundary element فى المناطق الزلزاليه الثالثه والرابعه zone 3 & zone 4 اذا توافرت الثلاث شروط التاليه والتى تعتمد على قيم العزوم& Pu& Mu & Vu التى يتم الحصول عليها من التحليل الانشائى للمبنى مقارنة بأبعاد قطاع ( طول الحائط = Lw وعرض الحائط = b وكذلك المساحة الافقيه لمقطع حائط القصLw*b= Acv)كما يلى
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على كل ما تبذله من جهد ووقت معنا لكى نصل الى الفهم السليم والصحيح لكيفيه تصميم حوائط القص وعلى ما تقدم وما قمت بتوضيحه حضرتك من كيفية التعامل مع نتائج الايتاب فى تصميم الحوائط طبقا للكود الامريكى ubc اريد ان أؤكد على بعض الاشياء مع حضرتك وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لنا وهى :
- تم تعريف وتخصيص القطاعات بالتسليح طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه لحوائط القص بالمشروع وقمنا بعمل checkعلى هذة الحوائط من خلال البرنامج حيث يقوم البرنامج بحساب نسبه التسليح المطلوبه للاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم والقص كما وضحت حضرتك .
- من خلال التسليح الموجود بالقطاع وفى حاله ان هذا التسليح محقق للاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم على هذا الحائط يقوم البرنامج بحساب Po وهى قدرة تحمل القطاع ( خرسانه + حديد تسليح ) ومقارنتها بال Pu المطبقه على القطاع وتوجد حالتين وهما ان Pu / PO > 0.35 هنا يكون شرط الكود غير محقق ويتم اتباع الخطوات التى ذكرتها حضرتك فى هذه الحاله من خلال زيادة نسبه التسليح الى 6% او زيادة ابعاد الحائط او استخدام الحائط على شكل حرف I حتى تتحقق هذة النسبه طبقا للكود اذا لم نتمكن من تحقيقها بالتصميم بالبرنامج . 
والحاله الثانيه وهى Pu / P0 <0.35 وفى هذه الحاله يقوم البرنامج باجراء مجموعه من الخطوات للتحقق من الحاجه او عدم الحاجة الى boundary element كما يلى 






وفى حاله عدم الحاجه الى عمل boundary يعطى البرنامج الرمز NN ( NOT NEED وبذلك يتم توزيع التسليح طبقا للنسبه المحسوبه بانتظام على كامل القطاع .
وفى حالة الحاجة الى boundary يقوم البرنامج بحساب طول هذا العمود وعرضه هو عرض الحائط ويتبقى حساب التسليح وهو كما وضحت حضرتك من خلال حساب حمل العمود والدخول فى معادله تصميم العمود بالكود الامريكى لايجاد نسبه التسليح ويتم مقارنه هذه النسبه بأقصى نسبه تسليح واقل نسبه للعمود ويتم اخذ الكانات min ( والتى ارجو توضيح هذه القيمة الدنيا ) وبذلك نكون قد حسبنا تسليح الاعمده الطرفيه الرأسى والافقى على ان يتم تسليح الحائط بينهم بال min .ويتم اتباع هذه الطريقة فى اى منطقه زلزاليه طالما ان البرنامج قام بالتحقق وحدد لنا طول الاعمده الطرفيه ويكون تسليح الحوائط عن طريق عمودين طرفين وتسليح منيمم للحائط . ارجو التأكيد على ذلك او التصحيح .
مرفق ملف للخطوات التى يقوم البرنامج باتباعها لحساب مدى الحاجه الى اعمده طرفيه من عدمة على هذا الرابط 
INFORMATION and POOL_ETABS_MANUALS_English_E-TN-SWD-UBC97-010.rar
ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح حتى نقوم بعمل التفاصيل الانشائيه لقطاعات حوائط القص بالمشروع وننهى هذه المرحله واعلم اننا نثقل على حضرتك دائما ولكننا نرجوا اكمال هذا العمل حتى يؤتى ثماره وتعم الفائده باذن الله .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hassan.algabry (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الله المستعان


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> نشكر المهندس القدير محمود على مداخلاته الرائعه ولكن أحب أن اوضح الاتى :-
> فى برنامج الايتابس يوجد ثلاث أنواع من حوائط القص والتى يتم استخدامها فى التحليل والتصميم وهى
> 1- simple c and t shear wall
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مهندس أسامة فعلا ال ubc يتعامل مع ال boundary element بهذاالشكل و لكن هذا كله تم إلغاؤه و تعديله و لم يعد مستخدما من قبل المصممين ( كنا نعانى من ذلك إلى أن أوقفنا إستخدام ال ubc فى التصميم) أنت تعلم أن أخر ubc كان 1997 و الأن الibc 2009 يعتمد كليا على ال aci2008 لذلك المخرج فى ال etabs هو فقط تغيير كود التصميم إلى ibc/aci و هذا ما أعتمدناه فى بلدية الشارقة - و حينهالن تجد boundary element فى النتائج - حيث أننا نعتقد أن ال ubc جانبه الصواب ( لم يكن سليما ) فى هذا البند 
و ما ذكرته أنا من شروط هى شروط ال ibc و ال aci الذى تدارك ال ubc و الشروط مختلفة و لم تصبح لها علاقة بال pu/p0 و أصبحت لها علاقة بال stress أو ال displacement 

محمود الصقار


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على كل ما تبذله من جهد ووقت معنا لكى نصل الى الفهم السليم والصحيح لكيفيه تصميم حوائط القص وعلى ما تقدم وما قمت بتوضيحه حضرتك من كيفية التعامل مع نتائج الايتاب فى تصميم الحوائط طبقا للكود الامريكى ubc اريد ان أؤكد على بعض الاشياء مع حضرتك وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لنا وهى :
> - تم تعريف وتخصيص القطاعات بالتسليح طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه لحوائط القص بالمشروع وقمنا بعمل checkعلى هذة الحوائط من خلال البرنامج حيث يقوم البرنامج بحساب نسبه التسليح المطلوبه للاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم والقص كما وضحت حضرتك .
> - من خلال التسليح الموجود بالقطاع وفى حاله ان هذا التسليح محقق للاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم على هذا الحائط يقوم البرنامج بحساب Po وهى قدرة تحمل القطاع ( خرسانه + حديد تسليح ) ومقارنتها بال Pu المطبقه على القطاع وتوجد حالتين وهما ان Pu / PO > 0.35 هنا يكون شرط الكود غير محقق ويتم اتباع الخطوات التى ذكرتها حضرتك فى هذه الحاله من خلال زيادة نسبه التسليح الى 6% او زيادة ابعاد الحائط او استخدام الحائط على شكل حرف I حتى تتحقق هذة النسبه طبقا للكود اذا لم نتمكن من تحقيقها بالتصميم بالبرنامج .
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بعد انتهاء برنامج الايتابس من عمل run لتصميم حوائط القص نقوم بعمل الاتى :-
1- بالوقوف على كل حائط ثم click يمين ثم بالضغط على overwrite الموجوده أسفل الشاشه ومنها نحول البرنامج من التصميم الى التحقق check حتى نتحقق من قطاع الخرسانه وحديد التسليح الذى تم ادخاله لهذا القطاع والذى تم حساب هذا القطاع وتسليحه من الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته فقط والذى تم ادخال تسليحه عن طريق ال general باستخدام ال section designer فاذا وجدنا الرساله التاليه 





فهذا يعنى أنه توجد مشكله فى هذا الحائط ليست فى تسليح هذا الحائط وانما خاصه بال boundary element فما هو الحل ؟؟ الحل كما ذكرت سابقا وهو الثلاث حلول (1-زيادة نسبة حديد التسليح لل boundary element أو 2- زيادة طول حائط القص 3- عمل حائط القص على شكل حرف I) ولكن قد يتسائل سائل مش البرج الخاص بنا فى منطقه القاهره يعنى احنا فى المنطقه الزلزاليه الثانيه حسب كود ال upc97 اى zone 2A والمنطقه الزلزاليه دى مش محتاجه عمل boundary element ؟؟؟ نقوم تمام مش محتاجه عمل أعمده فى اركان حائط القص ولكن لابد من تحقيق شروط كود ال upc97 فى أن Pu/Po<0.35 وطبعا الحل الاسهل هو زيادة طول الحائط ولذلك يتم تعديل وزيادة طول هذا الحائط واعادة الحل على برنامج الايتابس واعادة مراجعة هذا الحائط لنتأكد من أن الرساله السابقه قد اختفت 
طيب بعد اختفاء الرساله اعمل ايه بعد كده ؟؟؟ اقولك خلاص احنا تحققنا الان من أن هذا الحائط بطوله الجديد والتسليح الموجود فيه والذى يوضحه لى البرنامج كنسبه من قطاع الخرسانه وكذلك حديد تسليح القص والذى يظهره لى البرنامج هذا القطاع الان امن ضد الزلازل وتأثيرها بالاضافه طبعا الى الاحمال الرأسيه -- طيب شكل الحديد وتوزيعه ؟؟؟ الحديد الرأسى فى الحائط شكله منتظم وكذلك الكانات نطبق فقط شروط الكود فى اقصى نسب حديد رأسى وأقل حديد تسليح رأسى وكذلك تكثيف الكانات اعلى واسفل حائط القص اى وكأننا نتعامل مع عمود عادى وننسى موضوع ال boundary element
2- طيب يابشمهندس لو ظهرت لى الرساله التاليه





ها نقول المشكله ان حديد التسليح الرأسى فى هذا الحائط والتى تم ادخالها عن طريق ال section designer غير كافيه لمقاومة الزلازل -- طيب نعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ اقولك اضرب النسبه الحمراء السابقه وهى 2.064 فى مساحة قطاع خرسانه حائط القص واقسمها على 100 طبعا وهى دى مساحة الحديد المطلوب وضعها فى منطقة أسفل حائط القص -- نذهب الى ال section designer ونقوم بتعديل حديد التسليح بالمساحه والاقطار الجديده ثم نعيد الحل للملف وندرس مره ثانيه هذا الحائط -- فلن نجد ظهور لهذه الرساله مره ثانيه 
3- لو أن المبنى أو البرج موجود فى شبه جزيره سيناء فى منطقة شدوان يعنى فى المنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه Zone 3= 0.3g اذن هنا يجب عمل موضوع ال boundary element فى حوائط القص واحسب لكل حائط نسب الحديد فى كل حائط بالطريقه التى تم ذكرها سابقا وبالنسبه لكانات ال boundary element كيف يتم حسابها ؟؟؟ يتم اخذها Min كما فى الكود الامريكى upc97 كما يلى



تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بعد انتهاء برنامج الايتابس من عمل run لتصميم حوائط القص نقوم بعمل الاتى :-
> 1- بالوقوف على كل حائط ثم click يمين ثم بالضغط على overwrite الموجوده أسفل الشاشه ومنها نحول البرنامج من التصميم الى التحقق check حتى نتحقق من قطاع الخرسانه وحديد التسليح الذى تم ادخاله لهذا القطاع والذى تم حساب هذا القطاع وتسليحه من الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته فقط والذى تم ادخال تسليحه عن طريق ال general باستخدام ال section designer فاذا وجدنا الرساله التاليه
> 
> ...


*
جزاك الله خير م اسامة ...
هذا فيديو يشرح طريقة تصميم الشير وول حسب ubc 97 ارجو ان يكون مفيد . 

تقبل تحياتي
انسخ الرابط وضعه في المتصفح


www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5wdDHHNgfk 
​
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> مهندس أسامة فعلا ال ubc يتعامل مع ال boundary element بهذاالشكل و لكن هذا كله تم إلغاؤه و تعديله و لم يعد مستخدما من قبل المصممين ( كنا نعانى من ذلك إلى أن أوقفنا إستخدام ال ubc فى التصميم) أنت تعلم أن أخر ubc كان 1997 و الأن الibc 2009 يعتمد كليا على ال aci2008 لذلك المخرج فى ال etabs هو فقط تغيير كود التصميم إلى ibc/aci و هذا ما أعتمدناه فى بلدية الشارقة - و حينهالن تجد boundary element فى النتائج - حيث أننا نعتقد أن ال ubc جانبه الصواب ( لم يكن سليما ) فى هذا البند
> و ما ذكرته أنا من شروط هى شروط ال ibc و ال aci الذى تدارك ال ubc و الشروط مختلفة و لم تصبح لها علاقة بال pu/p0 و أصبحت لها علاقة بال stress أو ال displacement
> محمود الصقار


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نشكر مهندسنا القدير المهندس محمود على هذه المعلومات القيمه ونحاول ان شاء الله تطبيق كود ACI 2008 & IBC 2009 بشروطه على ال boundary element وندعوه ان يكون دائما معنا حتى يوجهنا الى الاتجاه الصحيح والى كل ماهو جديد
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ العزيز م . ايمن ارجو ان تكون بخير وبالنسبه للسؤال الذى طرحته بخصوص نسبه التسليح التى يتم عرضها فى نتائج التصميم والتى تظهر تحت المسمى required rein ratio اى نسبه الحديد المطلوبه لتسليح القطاع واذا كانت هذة النسبه المطلوبه اقل من ال min steel يقوم البرنامج بأخذ القيمة الدنيا للتسليح وعرضها فى نتائج التصميم .
> ومن خلال قائمة options-preferences-shear wall design يمكن عرض قيم الحدود الدنيا والقصوى لحديد التسليح طبقا للكود المستخدم فى التصميم وفى المشروع الخاص بنا فان الكود المستخدم فى التصميم هو ubc وتكون هذة النسب كما بالصورة التاليه
> 
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته 

أخي أبراهيم شكرا علي سؤالك علي

شكرا علي توضيحك السابق و شكرا علي ما تقوم به من مجهود جبار في هذا المشروع

أريدك أن ترجع للبند التالي حسبUBC-97-1914.3
الرابط:

http://www.mediafire.com/?4z4bsflc8z712mc


و لاحظ النسبه الدنيا للحديد الرأسي و هي حسب قطر الحديد المستخدم تكون بين 0.0012 و 0.0015 
و هو نفسه الموجود في ACI-318

السؤال لماذا في الايتابس يستخدم نسبه 0.0025 ؟؟؟ و هل تغيرها 

حسب البند السابق أم ماذا

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أخى الحبيب أنظر إلى هذه الصورة من aci318
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 85984
> 
> محمود الصقار



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله

البند الذي أشرت اليه يتكلم علي

Boundary elements of special structural
walls

هل يمكن القول بأن هذا النوع من الحوائط يستخدم في المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه فقط؟؟

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أخي أبراهيم شكرا علي سؤالك علي
> شكرا علي توضيحك السابق و شكرا علي ما تقوم به من مجهود جبار في هذا المشروع
> أريدك أن ترجع للبند التالي حسبUBC-97-1914.3
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الكود الامريكى upc97 كما هو واضح من نسب حديد التسليح المذكوره سابقا يعظم الحديد الافقى عن الحديد الرأسى فى الحائط الخرسانى والذى يستخدم فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه لذلك يسمى فى هذه الحاله باسم حائط القص shear wall وينص الكود الامريكى على استخدام أقل نسبة حديد سواء الرأسيه أو الافقيه على حسب قطر السيخ وكذلك على حسب اجهاد الحديد كما يلى وذلك للمناطق الزلزاليه0 zone 0&zone 1 & zone 2 
نسبة الحديد الدنيا Min = 0.0012 للاقطار 16 مم فما دون ذلك للتسليح الرأسى وتزيد هذه النسبه الى 0.0015 فى حالة استخدام الاقطار 18 مم وأكبر 
نسبة الحديد الافقى اى للكانات = 0.002 للاقطار 16 مم فما دون ذلك وتزيد الى 0.0025 للاقطار 18مم فما اكبر 
أما فى المناطق الزلزاليه zone 3& zone 4 فتكون النسب كالاتى
نسب الحديد الرأسى = نسب الحديد الافقى = 0.0025 
وعموما نحن فى التصميم لانحتاج الى النسب الدنيا للحديد الرأسى لاننا نستخدم حائط القص فى تحمل الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته وبالتالى سوف تكون نسب الحديد الرأسيه أكبر بكثير من النسب السابقه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> البند الذي أشرت اليه يتكلم علي
> Boundary elements of special structural
> walls
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نحن من نحدد اولا نوع حائط القص الذى سوف نستخدمه فى مقاومة أحمال الزلازل وذلك من خلال النظام الانشائى والذى على اساسه تم تحديد قيمة R فكل نوع من أنواع حائط القص يقابله قيمة ل R فهل الحائط ordinary أو من النوغ الخاص special والذى يحتاج الى أن يكون فيه ال boundary element كما يلى 






وللمعلوميه يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الحوائط وهى ال special shear wall أو ال pier shear wall والتى لها مواصفات خاصه فى الطول والعرض والذى يحتوى على ال boundary element فى جميع المناطق ولكن نحن نتحدث هنا عن أقل نظام انشائى يحتاج الى اقل تفاصيل انشائيه يمكن استخدامها فى كل منطقه  
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> 
> البند الذي أشرت اليه يتكلم علي
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

نعم بل و إستخدامها فى غير هذه الأماكن إسراف غير مطلوب ( زى ما تكون عايز b/c =5 فتطلب 20 مثلا وجود ال 20 لن يفيد المنشىء شىء إذا كان لا يحتاج سوى 5 )

و إليك الصورة




محمودالصقار


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> أما فى المناطق الزلزاليه zone 3& zone 4 فتكون النسب كالاتى
> نسب الحديد الرأسى = نسب الحديد الافقى = 0.0025
> وعموما نحن فى التصميم لانحتاج الى النسب الدنيا للحديد الرأسى لاننا نستخدم حائط القص فى تحمل الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته وبالتالى سوف تكون نسب الحديد الرأسيه أكبر بكثير من النسب السابقه
> تقبل تحياتى



أستاذي الفاضل المهندس أسامه:

أشكرك علي التوضيح السابق و لكن تظهر فائده نسبه التسليح الدنيا و تعديلها عند حل منشأ بسيط فيلا 3 أدوار مثلا

و أرجو من حضرتك اذا أتسع الوقت أن تشير الي البند الذي يرفع نسبه التسليح الي 0.0025 في المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه

و يلاحظ أيضا عند تغيير الكود المستخدم الي ibc-2006 في تصميم الحوائط تظهر النسبه السابقه 0.0025

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> نعم بل و إستخدامها فى غير هذه الأماكن إسراف غير مطلوب ( زى ما تكون عايز b/c =5 فتطلب 20 مثلا وجود ال 20 لن يفيد المنشىء شىء إذا كان لا يحتاج سوى 5 )
> 
> ...




عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

شكرا مهندس محمود علي التوضيح السابق

و يلاحظ بأن المرجع الذي ذكرته في مداخلتك يسمح بأستخدام حوائط القص الخاصه في الاماكن متوسطه الزلازل (بند 21.2.1.3)

أذا علي حد فهمي يمكن القول بأن عمل check of spicial boundary element مرتبط فقط بنوع الحائط المستخدم
فأذا كان هذا الحائط من نوع حائط قص خاص نجري الcheck السابق و ذلك بدون الالتفات لنوع النطقه الزلزاليه هل هي عاليه أم لا و ذلك من ناحيه أشتراطات الكود الامريكي للتصميم و لكن من ناحيه التوفير يجب تجنب أستخدام حوائط القص الخاصه في المناطق الزلزاليه المتوسطه

تقبل تحياتي و جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> شكرا مهندس محمود علي التوضيح السابق
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم أخى الحبيب 

أنا لم أذكر مرجع أنا وضعت كود المرجع ليس بحجة فى كل كلامى

ما أوضحته أن ال special boundary خاص بال special shear wall و لي بال intermidiate و بالتالى ليس بالمناطق متوسطة الزلازل بل الناطق العالية الزلازل high siesmic zones

شكرا و جزاكم الله كل خير

محمود الصقار


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الحبيب
> ما أوضحته أن ال special boundary خاص بال special shear wall و لي بال intermidiate و بالتالى ليس بالمناطق متوسطة الزلازل بل الناطق العالية الزلازل high siesmic zones


 عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
أخي المهندس / محمود 

لقد أشرت حضرتك في مداخلتك السابقه حول الSPECIAL-SHEAR WALLS لا تستخدم الا في المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه فقط مستندا الي الكود الامريكي ACI318-05 بند 21.2.1.4 و الذي أرفقته بمداخلتك السابقه رقم 120

أرجو الرجوع للبند 21.2.1.3 بنفس الكود الذي يسمح بأستخدام الSPECIAL SHEAR WALL في المناطق الزلزاليه المتوسطه

الرابط:
ACI-318-05-PAPER.pdf

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا الشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا الفاضل م . اسامه نوارة على الشرح المتميز والاسلوب البسيط فى توصيل المعلومة والذى استفدت منه كثيرا على مدار الفترة الماضيه فى هذا المشروع .
وتطبيقا لما تم التوصل اليه فى تصميم حوائط القص طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC 97 وما اتفقنا عليه من ضرورة تطبيق شرط الكود فى العلاقة مابين قدرة تحمل القطاع ( خرسانه + تسليح ) والحمل الواقع على القطاع وهى Pu/Po< 0.35 مع ضروره التوضيح هنا بانه لابد اولا من تحقيق حديد التسليح للاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم الواقع على القطاع وعدم ظهور اى رسائل تحذيريه فى flexure design حتى يأخذ البرنامج تأثير حديد التسليح فى حساب ال Po للقطاع 






فقد قمت بتعديل الموديل الخاص بالمشروع لتحقيق الشرط السابق وذلك عن طريق تكبير بعض قطاعات حوائط القص وتم البدء بزيادة عرض الحائط ثم زيادة الطول او التسليح اذا لزم الامر مع التحقق من عدم زيادة نسبه التسليح عن القيمة ال max للقطاع وتم تلافى جميع الرسائل التحذيريه الخاصة ب boundary element والملف على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1usd1ebu5i3s11q
ارجو من المهندس اسامة مشكورا مراجعة الموديل بعد التعديل وابداء الرأى والتوضيح فى حاله وجود اى ملاحظات حتى يمكن البدء فى عمل تفاصيل التسليح لقطاعات حوائط القص بالمشروع على الاتوكاد والانتقال الى تصميم الاعمدة باذن الله .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا على هذة المشاركة​


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا موضوع مميز​


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

المشاركات فقط لاستكمال العد العشرة مشاركات


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أخي المهندس / محمود
> 
> لقد أشرت حضرتك في مداخلتك السابقه حول الSPECIAL-SHEAR WALLS لا تستخدم الا في المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه فقط مستندا الي الكود الامريكي ACI318-05 بند 21.2.1.4 و الذي أرفقته بمداخلتك السابقه رقم 120
> ...






محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> نعم بل و إستخدامها فى غير هذه الأماكن إسراف غير مطلوب ( زى ما تكون عايز b/c =5 فتطلب 20 مثلا وجود ال 20 لن يفيد المنشىء شىء إذا كان لا يحتاج سوى 5 )
> 
> ...



محمود الصقار


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ندعوا ونرغب من أستاذنا المهندس محمود الصقار الى مراجعة ملف الايتابس التالى والخاص بالمشروع الذى نحن بصدده 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1usd1ebu5i3s11q
وابداء الملاحظات عليه اذا سمح له الوقت بذلك حتى تعم الفائده على الزملاء فى منتدى المهندسسن العرب ونشرف بابداء الملاحظات عليه والتوجيه الى الافضل لان ذلك فيه فرصه للتعلم من أهل الخبره 
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا الشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا الفاضل م . اسامه نوارة على الشرح المتميز والاسلوب البسيط فى توصيل المعلومة والذى استفدت منه كثيرا على مدار الفترة الماضيه فى هذا المشروع .
> وتطبيقا لما تم التوصل اليه فى تصميم حوائط القص طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC 97 وما اتفقنا عليه من ضرورة تطبيق شرط الكود فى العلاقة مابين قدرة تحمل القطاع ( خرسانه + تسليح ) والحمل الواقع على القطاع وهى Pu/Po< 0.35 مع ضروره التوضيح هنا بانه لابد اولا من تحقيق حديد التسليح للاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم الواقع على القطاع وعدم ظهور اى رسائل تحذيريه فى flexure design حتى يأخذ البرنامج تأثير حديد التسليح فى حساب ال Po للقطاع
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا مجهوك كبير منك تقدمه فى الاستمرار فى العمل والتعديلات فى المشروع لكى يستفيد منه كل الزملاء 
ثالثا بعد الانتهاء من عمل التعديلات اللازمه فى حوائط القص سواء كان هذا التعديل بتغيير قطاع الحائط نفسه أو بتعديل حديد التسليح لملف الايتابس والذى مع عمل هذه التعديلات لم يعد يظهر رسائل تحذير لبرنامج الايتابس وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من دراسة حوائط القص على برنامج الايتابس لمقاومة الزلازل 
ولكن أحب أن اوضح بعض الاشتراطات الخاصه بحوائط القص وهى كالاتى





وكما نرى فان حوائط القص ذات الممطوليه العاليه اى المفضل استخدامها هى التى يكون بها اشتراطات فى الابعاد بحيث يكون نسبة طول الحائط الى عرضه لاتزيد عن 6 وكذلك ارتفاع الحائط اى ارتفاع الدور الى طول الحائط يجب الاتزيد عن 2 وهنا بالتطبيق العملى ارتفاع الدور = 3.25م اذن أكبر طول للحائط اذا اشرطنا وفضلنا حوائط القص الممطوليه = 2/3.25 = 1.625م اى تقريبا 1.65م ونحن نرى هنا أنه توجد حوائط بطول يصل الى 4.50 م وبالتالى الافضل الافضل تقسيم مثل هذه الحوائط الى حائطيين طول كل حائط = 2.00 م وعلى أن يتم وضع كمره بين هذيين الحائطيين بطول 0.50 م حتى نحول النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل الى نظام الاقرب الى الاطارات frames منها الى النظام الهيكلى shear wall 
لذلك نحاول فى مشارعنا القادمه محاولة استخدام الشروط السابقه لابعاد حوائط القص عند البدء فى وضع النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل 
ننتقل بعد ذلك الى رسم هذه القطاعات لحوائط القص فى لوحات انشائيه وهى لوحة المحاور مع تطبيق اشتراطات الكود فى الكانات وتكثيفها وعدد الافرع والمسافه بين أفرع الكانات 
وكذلك يجب الانتقال الى تصميم الاعمده والكمرات الرابطه بين حوائط القص spandrel beam لدراسة حديد التسليح بها واشتراطاته 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالصورة التاليه تفاصيل تسليح الحائط PX1 طبقا لنتائج برنامج الايتاب بعد رسمها على الاتوكاد كما يلى 






ارجو المناقشه والتعقيب على هذه الصورة من حيث توزيع الحديد الرأسى والافقى طبقا لاشتراطات الكود ومن حيث نسب التسليح الدنيا والقصوى للحديد الرأسى والافقى وعدد الكانات وعدد أفرع الكانات وجميع التفاصيل المتعلقه برسم قطاعات حوائط القص قبل رسم اللوحه النهائيه لتفاصيل حوائط القص بالمشروع .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## hossamkatab (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا الجهد وجزاكم الله خيرا واسمحو لى ان ادخل معكم فى المشاركات
ولى بعد الملاحظات فى ملف الايتاب :
1- لم يتم اخذ تاثير المركبة الراسية للزلازل فى DL لحالات التحميل الى تشتمل على قوى الزلازل طبقا UBC SECTION 1630.1.1 وهى تساوى 0.5Ca I
I importance factor
ca from table (16-q)
example : if ca = 0.18 then 0.5caI = 0.09
then load combination from E1 to E12 the DL factor will be (1.2+0.09) = 1.29 DL 
and in case that this portion increase stability we will take it minus
from combinations E13 to E24 the dead load factor will be 0.81 DL instead of 0.9

ويمكن جعل الايتاب يقوم بذلم تلقائيا فى حالة استخدام add default load combination وذلك عن طريق 
define--special seismic load effect and then set DL MULTI PLAYER = 0.09


----------



## hossamkatab (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ثانى استفسار بما اننا سوف نستخدم الكود الامريكى للتصميم لماذا لاناخذ تراكب الاحمال الخاصة بها ويتم الغاء ضرب التراكيب التى تحتوى على احمال الزلازل فى 1.1 وخاصة انها غير مذكور فى aci or ibc


----------



## hossamkatab (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ثالثا : لم اجد فى الملف الذى حملته ادخال dynamic effect هل سيكون الحل استاتيكيا فقط
ونقطىة اخرى قبل البدء فى التصميم سوف نقوم حساب drift لاحمال الزلازل والرياح ونقارنها بالحدود المسموحه حتى لا نفاجاء بعد التصميم انها اكبر من الحدود المسموحة ونضطر الى تغيرات توثر على التصميم


----------



## hossamkatab (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لتصميم الحائط نموذج px1 وضعت حديد 5 قطر 16 راسى و5 قطر 12 افقى وكان كافيا وفى الملف الايتاب عندى عرض الحائط 35 سم لا ادرى هل هناك تعديلات فى ملف الايتاب ام لا مرفق رسم الحائط


----------



## hema81 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

hossamkatab قال:


> لتصميم الحائط نموذج px1 وضعت حديد 5 قطر 16 راسى و5 قطر 12 افقى وكان كافيا وفى الملف الايتاب عندى عرض الحائط 35 سم لا ادرى هل هناك تعديلات فى ملف الايتاب ام لا مرفق رسم الحائط


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الكريم م.حسام اشكرك على المتابعه وعلى كلماتك الطيبه
اما بالنسبه للمشروع الذى نحن بصدده فقد بدأنا التصميم بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى فقط للبرج طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى UBC وذلك على الرابط التالى:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256.html
وقد قام استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامه نوارة بتخصيص رابط اخر للتحليل الديناميكى للبرج جارى استكماله على الرابط التالى :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348254.html
وبالنسبه للموديل النهائى الخاص بالمشروع وذلك بعد التحقق من حوائط القص طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC تجده على الرابط التالى :
3D MODEL For DAUL System Project (UBC).rar
اما بالنسبه لما قمت انت به من حسابات فكما يظهر بالصورة التى ارفقتها انك استخدمت الكود الامريكى ACI318-08 وليس الكود UBC .
كما اشكرك على تدقيقك فى حالات التحميل التى قمنا بعملها طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC وننتظر تعليق استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على ماجاء فى مشاركتك بهذا الخصوص .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف الاتوكاد للوحة المحاور والاعمدة وتفاصيل التسليح لقطاعات حوائط القص بالدور الارضى والبدروم بعد التصميم على برنامج الايتاب على الرابط التالى
COLUMN-WALL - Axis.rar
ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل ومن استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه مراجعه هذا الملف وابداء اى ملاحظات حتى ننتهى من هذه المرحله وننتقل باذن الله الى البدء فى تصميم الاعمدة .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hossamkatab (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رايت ملف الاتوكاد وبه محهود تشكر عليه ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات
1- ارى ان قطاعات الحوائط وتسليحها اكبر من التصميمى .
2- ما هى فائدة الكانة الداخلية فى الاتجاة الطويل للحائط يمكن عدم وضعها.
3- الكانات الحباية المسافة بينهما لا تزيد عن ثلاث امثال المسافة بين الاسياخ الرأسية


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بالصورة التاليه تفاصيل تسليح الحائط PX1 طبقا لنتائج برنامج الايتاب بعد رسمها على الاتوكاد كما يلى
> 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا جزيل الشكر على مجهودك المتواصل م ابراهيم وكنت اتمنى أن يساعدك ويساعدنا اى زميل ولكن واضح أنك تريد كل الجزاء وكل الشكر منفردا بهذا العمل الذى سوف يستفيد منه الجميع وأنا اولهم 
ثانيا بالنسبه لحائط القص px1 فكانت نتائجه فى التصميم كما يلى 





وكما نرى أن مساحة حديد التسليح اللازمه للقص = 11.25 سم2 وهذا الحديد عباره عن الحديد اللازم للكانات على كل وجه اى = 11.25\2= 6.675 سم2 
واذا راجعنا أبعاد هذا الحائط فسوف نجدها = 300 * 45 سم اى طول الحائط = 300 سم وعرضه = 45 سم 
ولان برنامج الايتابس ال default فى حساب الحديد الافقى اى حديد الكانات = 0.25% من القطاع الرأسى وهذه النسبه هى للكود الامريكى ubc97 للمناطق الزلزاليه الثالثه والرابعه ويمكن تخفيضها الى 0.20% لان الحديد الرأسى لتسليح حائط القص بقطر 16 مم حيث أننا فى المنطقه الزلزاليه 2A على حسب الكود الامريكى وهة مدينة القاهره التى تكون فيها عجلة الزلزال = 0.15g 
وبذلك تكون نسبة الحديد المحسوبه فى برنامج الايتابس = (0.25 * 45 *100) \100 = 11.25 سم2 
واذا راجعنا الكود المصرى فسوف نجد أنها نفس النسبه كما يلى 





ولذلك يمكن استخدام كانه بقطر = 10 مم بعدد = 8 أسياخ فى المتر بدلا من 5 أسياخ بقطر 16 مم لان حديد بقطر 16 مم صعب التعامل معها ككانات وكما أنه بأى حال من الاحوال يجب الا يزيد قطر الكانات عن 12 مم وكذلك نحن لسنا فى حاجه الى كل هذا المسطح من حديد التسليح حيث أن 5 أسياخ بقطر 16 مم = 10.05 سم2 أكبر بكثير من 6.675سم2
ثالثا لماذا تم عمل الكانات اربع أفرع وبقطر 16 مم فهنا يعنى اجمالى مساحة حديد التسليح الافقى اللازمه للكانات = 4 * 5 * 2.01 =20.10 سم2 وهذا أكبر بكثير من 11.25 سم2 
قد يكون لديك التحفظ على أن نترك عرض الحائط وهو 45 سم بدون ربطه بالكانات على أساس أنه فى الاعمده يذكر الكود بأن المسافه بين الاسياخ لاتزيد عن 25 سم فيمكن معالجة ذلك كما فى الشكل التالى 





وكما أنه بالنسبه للكانات الحباية التى توضع أفقيا للربط فيجب أن تكون كل مسافه = 2-3 مرات المسافات البينيه بين الاسياخ الرأسيه كما تم تنزيلها بمعرفتك فى رابط سابق 
والافضل هو أن نقوم باستبدال هذه الكانات الحبايه بكانات عاديه كما يلى 





بقطر 8 مم وبعدد 5 أسياح فى المتر
واذا تسائلنا عن نتائج القص لخرسانة حائط القص كما فى نتائج الايتابس وهى ال capacity phi Vc فسوف نجد أن قيمتها مختلفه من أعلى القطاع الى أسفل القطاع وبالطبع هذا مختلف الى حد ما عن الذى نعرفه بأن قيمة اجهادات القص التى تتحملها الخرسانه بتكون ثابته وبتعتمد على قيمة اجهاد الضغط للخرسانه المسلحه بعد 28 يوم ولكن اذا رجعنا للكود الامريكى فى حساب اجهادات القص لحوائط القص فسوف نجدها كما يلى 





وكما نرى فان قيمة Nu فى القوانين السابقه تعنى قيمة حمل الضغط اى قيمة Pu كما فى نتائج برنامج الايتابس وكلما زادت قيمة Nu والتى يتم وضع قيمتها باشاره سالبه لانها حمل ضغط سوف تقل معها قيمة اجهادات القص التى تتحملها خرسانه حائط القص وهو ما نلاحظه متطابق مع نتائج الايتابس 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ولمزيد عن حوائط القص وكيفية رسمها كذلك لملف برنامج الايتابس لمبنى 75 دور قد تم تنزيله من قبل مهندس يعمل فى الشارقه فى الامارات كالاتى 

مبنى 75 دور.rar

وكذلك كل المناقشات التى تمت حول هذا الموضوع والتى استفدت منها كثيرا من أساتذه فى علم الزلازل يمكن الرجوع اليها على هذا الربط 

http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...ooC4BQ&usg=AFQjCNGOX4Imn_lVMJ9rrENelkMeRyQgnw

وكما يمكننا حل ملف الايتابس لمزيد من المناقشه حول هذا الموضوع 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه على التوضيحات السابقه بخصوص التسليح الافقى لحوائط القص وأحب ان اوضح سبب كبر قيمة التسليح الافقى الذى قمت بعمله وهو حساب قيمة التسليح الدنيا للقطاع على اساس المتر المسطح (0.0025 * طول الحائط * عرض الحائط ) وليس للمتر الطولى كما وضحت حضرتك وهذا ما ادى الى الزياده التى لاحظتها حضرتك .
وبخصوص التسليح الرأسى وكما تعلم حضرتك فان برنامج الايتاب يقوم بعد التصميم بعرض قيمتين للتسليح الاولى وهى نسبه التسليح الرأسى المطلوبه required ratio ونسبه التسليح الرأسى الموجوده بالقطاع طبقا لما قمنا نحن بادخاله (current ratio) وقد لاحظت فى معظم الحالات يكون ال current اكبر من ال required والسؤال هنا هل يتم اخذ قيمة التسليح ال current (وهذا ما قمت بعمله فى رسم القطاعات ) فى حين انه فى بعض القطاعات اذا تم تعديل التسليح الى القيمه الاقل وهى required والتحقق من القطاع لا تظهر اى رسائل تحذيريه . 
فهل يتم اخذ القيمه الاكبر وهذا بالفعل غير اقتصادى ام من الاساس نقوم بادخال القيمة الدنيا للتسليح لكل قطاع والتحقق من القطاع وفى حاله الحاجة الى زيادة نسبه التسليح يتم زيادتها الى القيمة المطلوبه مباشرة كما وضحت حضرتك من قبل وفى حاله عدم الحاجة يتم اخذ القيمة الدنيا مباشرة ورسم القطاع حيث سيكون فى هذه الحاله current = required .
ارجو توضيح هذه النقطه من حضرتك حتى تتضح الصورة.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## دون جيفارا (12 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذ الكريم مهندس اسامه كيف يتم حساب Center of mass &center of regidity من خلال برنامج الايتابس ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه على التوضيحات السابقه بخصوص التسليح الافقى لحوائط القص وأحب ان اوضح سبب كبر قيمة التسليح الافقى الذى قمت بعمله وهو حساب قيمة التسليح الدنيا للقطاع على اساس المتر المسطح (0.0025 * طول الحائط * عرض الحائط ) وليس للمتر الطولى كما وضحت حضرتك وهذا ما ادى الى الزياده التى لاحظتها حضرتك .
> وبخصوص التسليح الرأسى وكما تعلم حضرتك فان برنامج الايتاب يقوم بعد التصميم بعرض قيمتين للتسليح الاولى وهى نسبه التسليح الرأسى المطلوبه required ratio ونسبه التسليح الرأسى الموجوده بالقطاع طبقا لما قمنا نحن بادخاله (current ratio) وقد لاحظت فى معظم الحالات يكون ال current اكبر من ال required والسؤال هنا هل يتم اخذ قيمة التسليح ال current (وهذا ما قمت بعمله فى رسم القطاعات ) فى حين انه فى بعض القطاعات اذا تم تعديل التسليح الى القيمه الاقل وهى required والتحقق من القطاع لا تظهر اى رسائل تحذيريه .
> فهل يتم اخذ القيمه الاكبر وهذا بالفعل غير اقتصادى ام من الاساس نقوم بادخال القيمة الدنيا للتسليح لكل قطاع والتحقق من القطاع وفى حاله الحاجة الى زيادة نسبه التسليح يتم زيادتها الى القيمة المطلوبه مباشرة كما وضحت حضرتك من قبل وفى حاله عدم الحاجة يتم اخذ القيمة الدنيا مباشرة ورسم القطاع حيث سيكون فى هذه الحاله current = required .
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نرجع الى أصل كيفية حساب قطاع حائط القص وتسليحه فى البدايه أنت قمت بتصميمه على الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته فقط وتم تحليل سقف واحد فقط على برنامج الساب على ما اتذكر اى تم حل السقف فى 2Dلكن الوضع الان مختلف حيث نقوم بالحل فى3Dومع وجود الاحمال الافقيه فسوف يكون الوضع مختلف 
ولذلك لجعل التصميم اقتصادى وامن يمكن تقليل أبعاد حوائط القص الخرسانيه ويمكن تقليل تسليحها كذلك بعد الانتهاء من ال model 3D فى برنامج الايتابس ويمكن عمل ذلك بمثال عملى كالاتى :-
1-اذا اخذنا حائط القص py3 على المحور الرأسى وكانت أبعاد هذا الحائط قبل التعديل الاخير هى طوله= 450 سم وعرضه = 40 سم كما يلى 



 
وبعد تصميم design لحوائط القص على البرنامج على أساس أن قطاعها uniform shear wall اى قبل أن نعمل اى تعديل فى تسليح هذه الحوائط وبعمل كليك يمين على الحائط py3 نجد أن هذا الحائط يحتاج الى تسليح =0.0086 كما يظهر داخل المربع الاحمرالصغير فى الصوره التاليه عند أسفل الحائط وهى النسبه المطلوبه = required reinf ratio 
وبضرب هذه النسبه فى مسطح حائط القص = 0.0086 *40 * 450 = 154.80 سم2
ويمكن استخدام عدد 80 سيخ بقطر 16 مم (160.8)
وعلى ذلك تكون نسة الحديد ال current
= 160.8\40*450 = 0.00893 يجب ملاحظة هذه النسبه لانها سوف تظهر معنا فى نتائج الايتابس (مع ملاحظة أن أقل نسبة حديد تسليح = 0.12% للحديد الرأسى على حسب الكود الامريكى ubc97 وأكبر نسبه = 4% وذلك للمنطقه الزلزاليه zone 2A)




اذا اعتبرنا الغطاء الخرسانى = 3 سم من كل اتجاه 
اذن طول حائط القص بعد طرح الغطاء = 450- 2 *3 = 444 سم 
عرض حائط القص بعد طرح الغطاء = 40 - 2 * 3 = 34 سم 
اذن محيط الكانه = 2 * 444 + 2 * 34 = 956 سم 
اذن المسافات البينيه بين الاسياخ = 956 \ 79 = 0.121 م (يتم طرح عدد ةاحد سيخ لضبط المسافات البينيه بين الاسياخ يعنى 80 -1 = 79 سيخ)
نقوم بتعديل البيانات السابقه التى توصلنا اليها للحائط من النوع ال uniform shear wall كما يلى بعد عمل كليك يمين على حائط القص py3 سوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 





نقوم بالضغط على الزر overwrite كما فى داخل المربع الازرق فنقوم بتعديل البيانات داخل المربع الازرق فى الصوره السابقه على حسب قطر الاسياخ ععد 80 سيخ قطر 16 مم والمسافات البينيه بين الاسياخ وكذلك الغطاء الخرسانى لتصبح كما فى الصوره التاليه 





وبعد الضغط على الزر ok سوف نجد الصوره التاليه 




وكما نرى داخل المربع الازرق أصبحت نسبة الحديد الحاليه اى ال current reinf ratio= 0.0089 وهى التى تم استنتاجها سابقا لعدد 80 سيخ بالنسبه لقاع حائط القص 
وكما أننا لانجد وجود اشارات تحذريه حمراء للبرنامج سواء لنسبة الحديد أو لطول ال boundary element 
وللتأكد أكثر يمكن الضغط مره ثانيه على الزر overwrite وتحويل كلمة design الى كلمة check كما يلى 




فلن نجد أيضا اشارات تحذيريه حمراء سواء لنسب حديد التسليح الرأسى او لاطوال ال boundary element
وعلى ذلك تكون الابعاد النهائيه لهذا الحائط فى دور البدروم = طول = 450 سم وبعرض = 40 سم وبتسليح 80 سيخ قطر 16 مم وذلك للتسليح الرأسى
وكما يمكن عمل حديد التسليح وتوزيعه وهو ال 80 سيخ باستعمال ال section designer بعد استخدام طريقة ال general shear wall والتى تم شرحها وتوضيحها فى الروابط السابقه
لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم التكرم باعادة التصميم سواء لحديد التسليح الرأسى كما وضحنا سابقا أو لحديد التسليح الافقى (الكانات) كما وضحنا فى الراوبط السابقه حتى نكون قد وصلنا الى التصميم النهائى الامن لحوائط القص 
وبعد الانتهاء من الخطوه السابقه المفروض نتحقق من الاتى حتى يكون ذلك لنا مرجع بعد ذلك :-
1- نسبة اجمالى اطوال حوائط القص على المحاور الافقيه الى ارتفاع المبنى 
2- نسبة اجمال اطوال حوائط القص على المحاور الرأسيه الى ارتفاع المبنى
3- نسبة الزياده فى القطاع الخرسانى لكل حائط قص تحت تأثير الزلازل الى القطاع الخرسانى لنفس الحائط الخرسانى تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته وكذلك الزياده فى نسب حديد التسليح 
نعمل ذلك لكى نتوقع مثل هذه الزيادات بعد دراسة الزلازل
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا كتير علي المشاركة


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 ديسمبر 2012)

دون جيفارا5 قال:


> استاذ الكريم مهندس اسامه كيف يتم حساب Center of mass &center of regidity من خلال برنامج الايتابس ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


يمكن مراجعة ذلك على الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-29.html#post2768191
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## دون جيفارا (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامه غير انى ادعو لك بأن يزيدك الله من العلم لتنفع به نفسك وتعلم به غيرك جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله من العلم ووفقك الى ما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما نرى فان حوائط القص ذات الممطوليه العاليه اى المفضل استخدامها هى التى يكون بها اشتراطات فى الابعاد بحيث يكون نسبة طول الحائط الى عرضه لاتزيد عن 6 وكذلك ارتفاع الحائط اى ارتفاع الدور الى طول الحائط يجب الاتزيد عن 2 وهنا بالتطبيق العملى ارتفاع الدور = 3.25م اذن أكبر طول للحائط اذا اشرطنا وفضلنا حوائط القص الممطوليه = 2/3.25 = 1.625م اى تقريبا 1.65م ونحن نرى هنا أنه توجد حوائط بطول يصل الى 4.50 م وبالتالى الافضل الافضل تقسيم مثل هذه الحوائط الى حائطيين طول كل حائط = 2.00 م وعلى أن يتم وضع كمره بين هذيين الحائطيين بطول 0.50 م حتى نحول النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل الى نظام الاقرب الى الاطارات frames منها الى النظام الهيكلى shear wall
> لذلك نحاول فى مشارعنا القادمه محاولة استخدام الشروط السابقه لابعاد حوائط القص عند البدء فى وضع النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل
> ننتقل بعد ذلك الى رسم هذه القطاعات لحوائط القص فى لوحات انشائيه وهى لوحة المحاور مع تطبيق اشتراطات الكود فى الكانات وتكثيفها وعدد الافرع والمسافه بين أفرع الكانات
> وكذلك يجب الانتقال الى تصميم الاعمده والكمرات الرابطه بين حوائط القص spandrel beam لدراسة حديد التسليح بها واشتراطاته
> تقبلوا تحياتى




المهندس الفاضل أسامه: 

أستكمالا لما ذكرته عن الWALL PIERS

قام الكود الامريكي للتصميم ACI-318-11 بتعريف جديد لل WALL-PIERS كما يلي:

و هو موجود في CHAPTER 2 — NOTATION AND DEFINITIONS

*Wall pier *— A vertical wall segment within a structural
wall, bounded horizontally by two openings or by an
opening and an edge, with ratio of horizontal length to
wall thickness (_l_*w **/**b**w*) less than or equal to 6.0, and
ratio of clear height to horizontal length (*h**w **/*_l_*w*) greater
than or equal to 2.0
​
أي هو الجزء من الحائط بين فتحتين أو فتحه و حد الحائط. بالشروط السابقه المذكوره بالتعريف


و يلاحظ بأن جميع الاصدارات السابقه للكود الامريكي ACI-318 لم تقم بإدراج التعريف السابق 


تعريف VERTICAL WALL SEGMENT حسب  ACI318-11


Vertical wall segment — A segment of a structural
wall, bounded horizontally by two openings or by an
opening and an edge. Wall piers are vertical wall
segments


​أي أن الجزء من الحائط بين فتحتين أو بين فتحه في الحائط و حد الحائط و يلاحظ من التعريف السابق ما يلي


Wall piers = vertical wall segment
​أذا مما سبق قام الكود الامريكي للتصميم ACI318-11 بحصر تعريف الWALL PIER بأنه

الجزء من الحائط المحصور بين فتحتين أو فتحه و حد الحائط حسب الشروط السابقه و لم يعد يطلق علي الحائط ككل كما في UBC-97 .

أشتراطات أخري لتصميم ال WALL-PIER أو VERTICAL WALL SEGMENTحسب الACI318-11

الرابط:

http://www.mediafire.com/?zriegqp5n52y8zr


و يلاحظ ايضا ما يلي ان الكود الامريكي للاحمال ASCE-7-10 لم يذكر التعريف السابق و ذلك لأنه يعتمد علي  ACI-318-08 في الاشتراطات الخاصه بالزلازل و يمكن الرجوع للكود ASCE-7-10
CHAPTER-23-SEISMIC DESIGN REFERENCE DOCUMENTS

 للتأكد من اعتماده علي ACI318-08 

و يلاحظ أيضا عدم إدراج التعريف السابق حسب ACI318-11 بكود الاحمال العالمي IBC-2012 و لا أدري لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
أرجو النقاش حول هذه النقطه أذا أتسع الوقت و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## hema81 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم التكرم باعادة التصميم سواء لحديد التسليح الرأسى كما وضحنا سابقا أو لحديد التسليح الافقى (الكانات) كما وضحنا فى الراوبط السابقه حتى نكون قد وصلنا الى التصميم النهائى الامن لحوائط القص
> وبعد الانتهاء من الخطوه السابقه المفروض نتحقق من الاتى حتى يكون ذلك لنا مرجع بعد ذلك :-
> 1- نسبة اجمالى اطوال حوائط القص على المحاور الافقيه الى ارتفاع المبنى
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على ماتقدمه لنا دائما جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
وفى اطار ما تفضلت به حضرتك من شرح للطريقة المثلى للتصميم الامن والاقتصادى لحوائط القص من خلال تحقيق القطاعات باقل نسبه تسليح ممكنه طبقا لما يقوم به البرنامج من حسابات لنسب التسليح حاولت تطبيق ذلك على المشروع واعادة تصميم حوائط القص بهذه الطريقه حيث لاحظت الفرق الكبير من الناحيه الاقتصاديه للتصميم بهذه الطريقة والموديل الخاص بالمشروع بعد التعديل على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ha1indnqtbw8lhq
وكذلك ملف الاتوكاد لتفاصيل تسليح قطاعات حوائط القص على الرابط التالى :
COLUMN-WALL - Axis.rar
ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة تلك الملفات وابداء الرأى فيه وبعدها نستكمل ما طلبته حضرتك من دراسه لنتائج تصميم حوائط القص حتى تكون مرجع لنا باذن الله 
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى للمجهود الذى تقوم به حضرتك لافادتنا جميعا .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الى الاخ المهندس اسامة نوارة
مالفرق بين مشاركاتك رقم 141 و145
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## boushy (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر الرائع جدا مهندس اسامة نوارة ونأسف لعدم المشاركة حتي بالاسئلة في الموضوع لاسباب فوق الارادة وللجميع العتبي حتي يرضوا وجزاه الله خير الجزاء في الدارين 141 لتسليح القص shear design 145 لتسليح الانحناء flextural design تقبل مروري


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على ماتقدمه لنا دائما جزاك الله عنا خيرا
> وفى اطار ما تفضلت به حضرتك من شرح للطريقة المثلى للتصميم الامن والاقتصادى لحوائط القص من خلال تحقيق القطاعات باقل نسبه تسليح ممكنه طبقا لما يقوم به البرنامج من حسابات لنسب التسليح حاولت تطبيق ذلك على المشروع واعادة تصميم حوائط القص بهذه الطريقه حيث لاحظت الفرق الكبير من الناحيه الاقتصاديه للتصميم بهذه الطريقة والموديل الخاص بالمشروع بعد التعديل على الرابط التالى :
> 3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project.rar
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شئ جميل أن ننتهى هكذا من تصميم حوائط القص على برنامج الايتابس والحمد لله على ذلك أما بالنسبه لمحاور الاعمده ففيها بالقطع أشياء كثيره يجب عملها أقول منها بعض الملاحظات الانشائيه المهمه والباقى يمكن اللجوء الى مثل المبنى ال 75 دور او يوجد فى المتلقى روابط بها رسومات لابنيه مرتفعه مثل رابط 33 دور للمهندس أيمن علام 
والملاحضات سريعا هى :-
1- لم تذكر وزن الطوب المستخدم فى أعمال المبانى وهذا مهم لانه فى كثير من الاحيان يتم عمل المبانى بطوب أثقل من الذى تم التصميم عليه 
2- استخدام المبنى لم تذكره فالمفروض ذكر استخدامه والاحمال الحيه التى تم التصميم عليها حتى لايحول المبنى بعد ذلك عند استخدامه الى تجارى أو مخازن فى بعض الادوار 
3- تكثيف الكانات يجب مراجعته باشتراطات الكود للحوائط القص 
4- يجب تفريد حديد كانات حائط القص لتوضيح شكلها وكذلك يجب أن يكون القفل للكانات hook بالتبادل ولاتكون جميعها فى اتجاه واحد 
5- فى بعض حوائط القص التى يزيد عرضها عن 25 سم يجب عمل أسياخ رأسيه فى عرض فى عرض الحائط بحيث لاتزيد المسافه بين الاسياخ عن 25 سم مثلها فى ذلك مثل الاعمده ويتم تربطها بكانات كما يلى





5- عند رسم الاعمده والحوائط لايجب تهشيرها ويجب رسم حدى من حود العمود أو حائط القص بسمك أكبر ليوضحها أن هذيين الحديين يكونا ثابتيين عند التقليل من عرض أو طول العمود كما يلى 





6- يجب رسم قطاع حوائط القص والاعمده فى كل دور لكى نوضح التغيير فى قطاع وتسليح كل عمود وحائط اذا تم التعديل فى قطاعتها أو تسليحها 
والان ننتقل الى تصميم الاعمده على برنامج الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م.اسامه على هذه المعلومات القيمة وان شاء الله نستكمل لوحة المحاور والاعمده وتفاصيل التسليح لقطاعات الحوائط والاعمدة بعد الانتهاء من تصميم الاعمدة وللبدء فى تصميم الاعمدة نسترجع معنا كيفيه البدء فى التصميم على برنامج الايتاب والخطوات كالتالى :
1- يتم اختيار كود التصميم للاعمدة وذلك من قائمة optians / prefrence / concrret frame design




 
ويتم اختيار كود التصميم ubc97 كما يلى 





2- يتم اختيار حالات التحميل load combinations لتصميم الاعمدة كما يلى 










3- يقوم برنامج الايتاب باعتبار نوع الاطارات من النوع الخاص SMRF وهذا يودى الى زياده فى نسبه التسليح المطلوبه وحيث ان المبنى الخاص بالمشروع يقع بمدينه القاهرة اى المنطقه 2A على حسب الكود ubc والنظام المستخدم هو daul systeme والاطارات المستخدمه من النوع المتوسط IMRF نقوم باختيار هذا النوع وذلك باختيار المبنى بالكامل ctrl -A ومن قائمة CONCRRET FRAME DESIGN / VIEW / Revise Overwriets كما يلى 





ويتم اختيار النوع sawy Intermediate كما يلى 





4- يتم البدء فى اجراء عمليه التصميم كما يلى 





وبعد الحل تظهر لنا نتائج التسليح الطولى للاعمده كما يلى 






واخيرا فى انتظار مزيد من التوضيح من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه للخطوات السابقة واستعراض نتائج التصميم وكيفيه التعامل مع نتائج التصميم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من الاشياء المهمة التى يجب عملها ايضا قبل البدء فى تصميم الاعمده ولضبط نتائج تسليح القص لابد من تعريف نوع جديد للخرسانه المسلحة للاعمدة COLCONC45 والتى يكون اجهاد الخضوع لتسليح الكانات بها Fy=24000t/m2 كما يلى 




 على ان يتم تخصيص هذه المادة لجميع قطاعات الاعمدة كما يلى 





تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله خلاص المهندس ابراهيم اصبح استاذ 
كنت اتمنى أن يصبح كل الزملاء فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب كذلك 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> [/SIZE]
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شئ جميل أن ننتهى هكذا من تصميم حوائط القص على برنامج الايتابس والحمد لله على ذلك أما بالنسبه لمحاور الاعمده ففيها بالقطع أشياء كثيره يجب عملها أقول منها بعض الملاحظات الانشائيه المهمه والباقى يمكن اللجوء الى مثل المبنى ال 75 دور او يوجد فى المتلقى روابط بها رسومات لابنيه مرتفعه مثل رابط 33 دور للمهندس أيمن علام
> والملاحضات سريعا هى :-
> ...



الى الاخ المهندس اسامة
من خلال المشاركات السابقة وبالاعتماد على البرنامج تم حساب حديد تسليح القص والمتمثل ب 8 بقطر 10 ملم لكل متر لكل متر ارتفاع(ارتفاع عمودي اي باتجاه ارتفاع الطابق) لماذا تمت اضافة كانات مغلقة علما ان هذة الكانات سوف تزيد من كمية حديد القص يرجى التوضيح 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 ديسمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس اسامة نوارة
> مالفرق بين مشاركاتك رقم 141 و145
> تقبل تحياتي





م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس اسامة
> من خلال المشاركات السابقة وبالاعتماد على البرنامج تم حساب حديد تسليح القص والمتمثل ب 8 بقطر 10 ملم لكل متر لكل متر ارتفاع(ارتفاع عمودي اي باتجاه ارتفاع الطابق) لماذا تمت اضافة كانات مغلقة علما ان هذة الكانات سوف تزيد من كمية حديد القص يرجى التوضيح
> تقبل تحياتي


اولا المشاركه رقم 141 كانت لتوضيح كيفية حساب التسليح الافقى لحوائط القص اى تسليح الكانات والتى تقاوم الاحمال الافقيه اى التى تقاوم قوى القص shear force
أما المشاركه رقم 145 فكانت لتوضيح كيفية حساب التسليح الرأسى لحوائط القص والذى يقاوم أحمال الضغط الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته بالاضافه الى العزوم التى تتولد على هذا الحائط من الزلازل أو الرياح 
وبالنسبه لاضافة كانات مغلقه فى حائط القص والتى لم يكن لها اى حسابات انشائيه فى برنامج الايتابس هذه تم عملها لكى احقق اشتراطات الكود والذى نص على تربيط حديد التسليح الرأسيى لحائط القص بكانه حبايه على أن تكون المسافه بين هذه الكانات الحبايه لاتزيد عن (2-3) مرات المسافات البينيه بين الاسياخ الرأسيه 
ولان تنفيذ هذه الكانات الحبايه بهذا الشكل وعدم تربيطها من قبل الحداديين جيدا يعرضها للتحرك من مكانها أثناء الصب فتم عملها كانه مغلقه بالشكل الذى رسمه المهندس ابراهيم مع العلم بأننا استخدمنا أقل نسبة تسليح تحقق ذلك لهذه الكانات 
أما أنها تقاوم قوى القص الافقيه فقطعا هى تشارك ولكن بنسبه أكبر فى قوى القص العموديه على طول حائط القص اى العموديه على طوله اى لاجهادات القص V3-3 منها فى الاتجاه الطولى لحائط القص 




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ماشاء الله خلاص المهندس ابراهيم اصبح استاذ
> كنت اتمنى أن يصبح كل الزملاء فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب كذلك
> تقبلوا تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذى العزيز م اسامه على هذه الكلمات الطيبه وعلى تشجيعك الدائم لى ولكل اخواننا المهندسين وهذه شهاده اعتز بها كثيرا وان كنت قد وصلت الى شئ فهذا بفضل الله ثم بفضل حضرتك وبفضل هذا المنتدى الموقر وجهدك الدائم فى المثابره معنا والحرص على توصيل المعلومة الصحيحه فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك لك وجعل كل ما تقدمه فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

ونستكمل وقبل الدخول فى دراسه نتائج برنامج الايتاب لتصميم الاعمده نستعرض معا خصائص الاعمده من حيث الابعاد ونسب التسليح كما فعلنا فى دراسه حوائط القص حتى يكون لدينا فكرة مبدئيه لخصائص القطاعات قبل الدخول فى التصميم 
1- الكود المصرى :
- الابعاد الخرسانيه : يعرف العمود على انه عمود اذا كانت نسبه الطول الى العرض اقل من او تساوى 5 او نسبه الارتفاع الى العرض اكبرمن او تساوى 5 





- التسليح الطولى :
- القطاعات المستطيله والمربعة الشكل :
- اقل نسبه للتسليح الطولى بالقطاع هى 0.8% من مساحة الخرسانه المطلوبه Ac required ولا تقل عن 0.6% من مساحة المقطع الفعلى Ac Choosen 
- القطاعات الدائريه : اقل نسبه تسليح طولى بالقطاعات الدائريه هى 1% من مساحة المقطع ولا تقل عن 1.2% من مساحه القلب الخرسانى المحدد بالكانات الحلزونيه 
- اقصى نسبه تسليح فى القطاعات المستطيله والمربعه والدائريه لا تزيد عن القيم التاليه:


​- اقل قطر يمكن استخدامه فى التسليح الطولى هو 12 مم واكبرقطر هو 25 مم.
-اقل مسافة بين الاسياخ الطوليه 7 سم واكبر مسافة 25 سم .
- يؤخذ غطاء الخرسانه 2.5 سم من جميع الجهات .
- التسليح العرضى ( الكانات ) :





وقد وضع الكود المصرى بعض الاشتراطات الخاصة بتكثيف الكانات ووصلات الاسياخ الطوليه فى الاطارات المقاومة للزلازل وهى كالتالى :





وهذه كانت بعض خصائص الاعمدة طبقا للكود المصرى .
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## hossamkatab (16 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا واستفدنا منكم كثيرا واتمنىى ان اكون معكم فى المداخلات ولكن ظروف العمل لا تسمح
وعندى ملاحظة صغيره كنت قد ذكرتها من قبل ان الحوائط الخرسانية فى الاتجاه الصغير لا داعى لربط الحديد الطولى بالكانه المثلثه ورايت مشاريع كبيرة بها ذلك حوائط عرض 50 سم وتربط بكانات حابية فقط وحتى الكود لم يذكر تطبيق بند ربط الحديد الطولى كل 30سم مثل الاعمده.


----------



## zeeko (17 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما شاء الله عليكم 
عندي سؤال لو تكرمتو أي الاصدارات من الايتابس التي تسمح لي فتح ملفات الايتابس المرفقه ؟
لقد حاولت تنصيب 9.7.4 و لكن لم أفلح في تنصيبه على جهازي windows 7 64.
و للمزيد من تفاصيل مشكلتي في التنصيب تجدونها هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352871.html

و أسف على الخروج من الموضوع و لكن أتمنى تحميل نسخه تسمح لي بفتح الملفات المرفقه في هذا الموضوع تحديدا.

مع خالص الشكر للمهندس أسامه و أبراهيم و أيمن و كل الأخوه الاكارم


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ونبدأ بعون الله بعرض نتائج تصميم الاعمده كما يلى 
1- عند اختيار اى عمود بالماوس ثم كليك يميين سوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه





والتى تظهر أقصى حالة تحميل والتى يتم التصميم عليها وهى هنا حالة التحميل E4
ثم نضغط على الزر overwrite فتظهر لنا الشاشه التاليه 





نريد أن ندرس ونعرف منها الجزء العلوى منها وهو الاتى 





فمن لديه معلومات عن الجزء السابق فليتفضل بها ومن لديه استفسارات عنها فليسأل 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ونبدأ بعون الله بعرض نتائج تصميم الاعمده
> 
> نريد أن ندرس ونعرف منها الجزء العلوى منها وهو الاتى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
بعض المعلومات عن القيم التي تظهر في نتائج الاعمده:

RLLF=1=LIVE LOAD REDUCTION FACTOR
dc=.04 = COVER
L=3.25 LEVEL HEIGHT
B&D=COLUMN DIMENSIONS
PHI=ACI-STRENGTH REDUCTION FACTORS​المهندس الفاضل أسامه

ما المقصود بالتالي???

Lt.Wt.Fac=1.0


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> 
> ما المقصود بالتالي???
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
المقصود معامل التخفيض الذاتي للخرسانة الخفيفة

أستاذنا الفاضل م اسامة نشكر سعة صدرك الدائمة للأسئلة و بذل حضرتك للوقت و الجهد للجميع بارك الله لك دائما و ابدا في وقتك و علمك و رزقك حلالا طيبا رغدا في الدارين و اعتذر عن قلة مشاركتي و حضرتك تقدر ظروف الجميع و دوما نطمع في كرم اخلاقك و البركة بالزميل الفاضل ابراهيم جزاه الله خير الجزاء في متابعته المستمرة للموضوع و اجتهاده و نأتي لنقطف ثمرة جهديكما فالتسموا لنا الأعذار جزاكما الله كل الخير


سؤالي عن اقصي قيمة لل K نحن هنا بصدد دراسة الأعمدة في الدور الأرضي و هناك قيمتين لل K وفقا لأتجاه الدراسة و ما اذا كان المبني مقيدا ام لا وكذلك النهايات الطرفية للأعمدة اعلي و اسفل فهل ندرج لكل عمود علي حدة قيمة لل K في التصميم بين الأساسات و الدور البدروم ثم نصمم الدور الذي يليه بقيمة اخري لل K ??

السؤال الثاني من المفترض اننا كنا قد ادخلنا ابعاد الأعمدة المبدئية وفقا لل area method فاذا وجدنا العمود قد تعدي القيمة القصوي للcapacity ratio فهل الأفضل زيادة قيمة التسليح في الأدوار الأولي كي لا نغير ابعاد القطاعات بما يرجعنا لتغيير التصميم مرة اخري نتيجة تغير ال C.M & C.I
السؤال الثالث في حالة Shear wall system هل نصمم الأعمدة علي اساس ordinary sway? و ما هي الحالةالتي نلجأ فيها لخيار no sway???

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (17 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ الكريم م.حسام اشكرك على المتابعه وعلى كلماتك الطيبه
> اما بالنسبه للمشروع الذى نحن بصدده فقد بدأنا التصميم بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى فقط للبرج طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى UBC وذلك على الرابط التالى:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256.html
> ...



الى الاخ المهندس ابراهيم
ممكن حفظ الملف بنسخة اخرى اقل من نسخة 9.7.4 ولتكن 9.6.0 لكون النسخة غير موجودة وقمت بطلبها اكثر من مرة
الا ان الاخوان ومع شكري وتقديري لهم يقمون برفعها الا ان الروابط اما تكون تالفة او تمثل غير نسخة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mdsayed (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ونبدأ بعون الله بعرض نتائج تصميم الاعمده كما يلى
> 
> نريد أن ندرس ونعرف منها الجزء العلوى منها وهو الاتى
> 
> ...



جزا الله استاذنا م اسامه خير الجزاء 

station location = 0.00
موضع اقصي straining action من طول العمود والنتيجة هي 0.00 لان اقصي اجهادات في اسفله

السؤال 
ما هي D=1.600
ولماذا تصميم الكانات علي Fys=3600 kg/cm2 اليس اولا حديد طري ؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> من الاشياء المهمة التى يجب عملها ايضا قبل البدء فى تصميم الاعمده ولضبط نتائج تسليح القص لابد من تعريف نوع جديد للخرسانه المسلحة للاعمدة colconc45 والتى يكون اجهاد الخضوع لتسليح الكانات بها fy=24000t/m2 كما يلى
> 
> 
> ...


المشاركة للزميل الفاضل ابراهيم و فيها الأجابة علي سؤالك و ربما النموذج لدي م اسامة لم يتم به ذلك التعديل


usama_usama2003 قال:


> جزا الله استاذنا م اسامه خير الجزاء
> 
> station location = 0.00
> موضع اقصي straining action من طول العمود والنتيجة هي 0.00 لان اقصي اجهادات في اسفله
> ...



dهي طول العمود بالمتر و b عرضه و L الأرتفاع


----------



## hema81 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس ابراهيم
> ممكن حفظ الملف بنسخة اخرى اقل من نسخة 9.7.4 ولتكن 9.6.0 لكون النسخة غير موجودة وقمت بطلبها اكثر من مرة
> الا ان الاخوان ومع شكري وتقديري لهم يقمون برفعها الا ان الروابط اما تكون تالفة او تمثل غير نسخة
> تقبل تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ م مخلد المدنى بالنسبه لحفظ الملف بامتداد اخر فهذا غير متاح الى عند عمل save as للمشروع للحفظ على اصدار اقل ولكن النسخة 9.7.4 موجوده على الرابط التالى على المنتدى والتى يمكنك منها تحميل البرنامج والروابط تعمل وهى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348454.html
اما بالنسبه النهائيه للمشروع بعد تصميم حوائط القص وضبط الملف لتصميم الاعمده وكذلك ال GRIDES لامكانيه رؤيه جميع الاعمده فى ال ELEVATION موجود على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zaub8qpwb9c1sb3
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## hema81 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ونبدأ بعون الله بعرض نتائج تصميم الاعمده كما يلى
> 
> نريد أن ندرس ونعرف منها الجزء العلوى منها وهو الاتى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على ما تقدمه دائما لنا وكما اشكر جميع الزملاء على المشاركة والتفاعل معنا حتى تكتمل الفائده والجدير بالذكر باننا نقوم الان بعمل تحقق من قطاعات الاعمده التى قمنا بادخالها فى اول المشروع طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه فقط كما يلى 





وكما نرى باننا قمنا بتفعيل اختيار التحقق من القطاع الذى قمنا بادخاله وليس تصميم القطاع وبعد حل الملف وكما وضح لنا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه وبالوقوف على اى عمود وعمل كليك يمين تظهر لنا الشاشه التاليه 





ونرجوا من حضرتك مزيد من التوضيح 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 ديسمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> المقصود معامل التخفيض الذاتي للخرسانة الخفيفة
> أستاذنا الفاضل م اسامة نشكر سعة صدرك الدائمة للأسئلة و بذل حضرتك للوقت و الجهد للجميع بارك الله لك دائما و ابدا في وقتك و علمك و رزقك حلالا طيبا رغدا في الدارين و اعتذر عن قلة مشاركتي و حضرتك تقدر ظروف الجميع و دوما نطمع في كرم اخلاقك و البركة بالزميل الفاضل ابراهيم جزاه الله خير الجزاء في متابعته المستمرة للموضوع و اجتهاده و نأتي لنقطف ثمرة جهديكما فالتسموا لنا الأعذار جزاكما الله كل الخير
> سؤالي عن اقصي قيمة لل K نحن هنا بصدد دراسة الأعمدة في الدور الأرضي و هناك قيمتين لل K وفقا لأتجاه الدراسة و ما اذا كان المبني مقيدا ام لا وكذلك النهايات الطرفية للأعمدة اعلي و اسفل فهل ندرج لكل عمود علي حدة قيمة لل K في التصميم بين الأساسات و الدور البدروم ثم نصمم الدور الذي يليه بقيمة اخري لل K ??
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا شكرا جزيلا على كلماتك الطيبه ولولا اناس يريدون العلم والتعلم لما استمر هذا المجهود فالشكر المتواصل لمن يشارك ويبحث عن العلم والتعلم وندعو الله أن نكون منهم 
ثانيا نالنسبه الى قيمة K فأذكرك بالدراسة التاليه والتى قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بعملها على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-8.html#post2848948
braced- unbraced shear wall.rar
وفيها أثبت أن البرج فيه الاعمده وحوائط القص مقيده braced طبقا لاشتراطات الكود المصرى وبالتالى فان قيمة K=1 فى جميع الادوار وذلك فى الاتجاه الرئيسى كما هو موضح فى الصوره التاليه وهو ال major axis 3-3 وكذلك حول المحور الثانوى ال minor axis 2-2 وكذلك اذا رجعنا للصوره التاليه 





فسوف نجد أن برنامج الايتابس يتعامل مع محاور الاعمده كما بالرسم السابق حيث فى الصوره السابقه والتى تؤثر قوة الزلزال بقوة قص أفقيه فى اتجاه y-y تسمى ال Major shear force اى قوة القص الرئيسيه وتكون فى اتجاه 2-2 وتسبب اجهاد قص على هذا العمود تسمى V2-2 واذا احتاجت الى حديد تسليح لمقاومة اجهادات القص فان حديد التسليح فى هذه الحاله 
Major shear reinforcement وهو الذى يتم وضعه فى اتجاه طول العمود وعندئذ يكون الاتجاه العمودى على اتجاه قوة القص وهو هنا محور 3-3 تكون قوة القص المؤثره على العمود (وهى طبعا ناتجه من عدم انطباق مركز الكتله مع مركز الجساءه C.R & C.M ) برغم أن قوة الزلزال مازالت تؤثر فى الاتجاه الرأسى 2-2 فتسمى قوة القص فى هذه الحاله بMinor shear force اى قوة القص الثانويه والتى تحتاج الى تسليح ثانوى أيضا وهو الMinor shear reinforcement 
وهو الذى يتم وضعه فى اتجاه محور 3-3 اى موازى لعرض العمود
بالنسبه للسؤال الثانى ماذا نفعل مع قطاع العمود مع الادوار المختلفه لاعلى حيث تقل الاحمال على الاعمده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هناك حليين لهذا الموضوع 
الاول كما ذكرتى حضرتك نصمم العمود على نسبه عاليه من حديد التسليح ولتكن 2 الى 3 % من القطاع الخرسانى حتى نحصل على قطاع خرشانى صغير ثم نقلل بعد ذلك فى نسب وعدد الاسياخ كلما اتجهنا الى اعلى مع المحافظه على القطاع الخرسانى  
الحل الثانى اذا اردنا أن نقلل من ابعاد العمود كلما اتجهنا الى اعلى فى الادوار حيث تقل الاحمال أن نقلل فى عرض العمود بمقدار 5 سم حيث أن ال eccentricity الناتجه عنها سوف تكون قليله الى حد ما مع المحافظه على طول العمود وهو المؤثر فى حساب قيمة الجساءه الكليه للمنشأ 
السؤال الثالث في حالة Shear wall system هل نصمم الأعمدة علي اساس ordinary sway؟؟؟؟
يتم عمل ذلك اذا كان ارتفاع المبنى قليل ولا يحتاج المبنى لدراسة الرياح أو الزلازل ويجب الرجوع لاشتراطات الكود فى تحديد اقصى ارتفاع للمبنى والذى معه نهمل دراسة الرياح والزلازل والتى تتوقف على المنطقه الزلزاليه Zones 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على الدراسه التى قام بها حول حساب أن حوائط القص مقيده أو غير مقيده جانبيا braced or unbraced shear wall ولكن أحب أن أوضح أنك قمت بحساب عزم القصور الذاتى moment of inertia لكل حائط حول محوره فقط اى ولم تكمل أن يجب ضرب مسطح كل حائط فى مربع المسافه بين مركز الحائط ومركز الجساءه لاجمالى الحوائط C.R وكما ذكرت سابقا يمكن الحصول على ذلك بسهوله من برنامج الاتوكاد وبالتالى القيم التى سوف نحصل عليها لعزم القصور الذاتى لحوائط القص سوف تكون أكبر من القيم المرفقه فى الملف الذى قمت باعداده
> تقبل تحياتى


الى الاخ المهندس اسامة
تحية طيبة وشكرا على الجهد المبذول وفقك اللة
ممكن التوضيح اكثر ولو بمثال بيكون احسن فيما يخص معرفة الجدران مقيدة او لا مع بيان او توضيح بعد استخراج moment of inertia لكل حائط كيف يتم ضرب مسطح الحائط بالمسافة بين مركز الحائط و c.g وبالاتوكاد وياريت في مثال 
عذرا على كثرة الاسئلة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (18 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ م مخلد المدنى بالنسبه لحفظ الملف بامتداد اخر فهذا غير متاح الى عند عمل save as للمشروع للحفظ على اصدار اقل ولكن النسخة 9.7.4 موجوده على الرابط التالى على المنتدى والتى يمكنك منها تحميل البرنامج والروابط تعمل وهى
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348454.html
> اما بالنسبه النهائيه للمشروع بعد تصميم حوائط القص وضبط الملف لتصميم الاعمده وكذلك ال GRIDES لامكانيه رؤيه جميع الاعمده فى ال ELEVATION موجود على الرابط التالى
> ...



الاخ المهندس ابراهيم 
شكرا على الرد ولكن البرنامج المرفوع على هذة الروابط هو نسخة 9.6.0 وليس 9.7.4 وفي انتظار مساعدتك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (18 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على ما تقدمه دائما لنا وكما اشكر جميع الزملاء على المشاركة والتفاعل معنا حتى تكتمل الفائده والجدير بالذكر باننا نقوم الان بعمل تحقق من قطاعات الاعمده التى قمنا بادخالها فى اول المشروع طبقا للاحمال الرأسيه فقط كما يلى
> 
> 
> ...


الى الاخ المهندس ابراهيم

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود المبذول ولكن لدي استفسار حسب معلوماتي البسيطة
في المشاركات السابقة تم استنتاج ان الاعمدة والجدران مقيدة (وياريت اعادة توضيحها حيث انك لم تقم بضرب مسطح الجدار بمربع المسافة بين مركز الجدار ومركز الجساءة حسب مشاركة الاخ والاستاذ الفاضل اسامة نوارة في المشاركة رقم في صفحة رقم 8 ) ولكن انت قمت باختيار نوع الاطارات (sway intermedaite) اي انها غيرمقيدة ممكن التوضيح في حالة ماقلته صح ام خطأ
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا شكرا جزيلا على كلماتك الطيبه ولولا اناس يريدون العلم والتعلم لما استمر هذا المجهود فالشكر المتواصل لمن يشارك ويبحث عن العلم والتعلم وندعو الله أن نكون منهم
> ثانيا نالنسبه الى قيمة K فأذكرك بالدراسة التاليه والتى قام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بعملها على هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-8.html#post2848948
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
استاذنا الفاضل اعتقد الدراسة التي قام بها الزميل م ابراهيم لتحديد تقييد المبني من عدمه و لكن قيم ال k تعتمد علي الأرتباط العلوي و السفلي للعمود كما بالصورة التالية و التي نقارن بقيم معينة للأنبعاج في حالة الأعمدة مقيدة و هل قصيرة ام طويلة و السؤال هنا هل نقوم نحن بحساب تلك المعاملات للبرنامج ثم نعدلها في البرنامج ام ان البرنامج يحسبها تلقائيا





اما السؤال الأخير فربما لم يصل لحضرتك مقصدي منه و اطرحه مرة اخري عندما اصمم المبني انه shear wall system ما نوع ال sway الذي يناسب تلك الحالة لتعديله علي البرنامج؟

و سؤال اخر متعلق بال ductility عندما ذكرتم شرط الكود انه يكون ارتفاع الحائط اكبر او يساوي ضعف طول الحائط و لو عندي ارتفاع الدور 3 متر يعني اطول حائط قص يكون متر و نصف ليحقق شروط الممطولية و هذا قد لا يناسب تحقق باقي شروط تحمل القطاعات للأجهادات المختلفة و يجعلنا نزيد من عدد تلك الحوائط بما قد يعيق حرية التصميم المعماري فالسؤال لو لم نحقق ذلك الشرط فما الفائدة من النوع الأخر من حوائط القص من النوع low rise shear wall ????? طالما انها ليست ذات قدرة علي تشتيتت الطاقة 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 ديسمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الاخ المهندس ابراهيم
> شكرا على الرد ولكن البرنامج المرفوع على هذة الروابط هو نسخة 9.6.0 وليس 9.7.4 وفي انتظار مساعدتك
> تقبل تحياتي



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
البرنامج قمت بتحميله من مشاركة رقم 305 و هو يعمل معي بنجاح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-8.html


----------



## hema81 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس اسامة
> تحية طيبة وشكرا على الجهد المبذول وفقك اللة
> ممكن التوضيح اكثر ولو بمثال بيكون احسن فيما يخص معرفة الجدران مقيدة او لا مع بيان او توضيح بعد استخراج moment of inertia لكل حائط كيف يتم ضرب مسطح الحائط بالمسافة بين مركز الحائط و c.g وبالاتوكاد وياريت في مثال
> عذرا على كثرة الاسئلة
> تقبل تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ المهندس مخلد المدنى مرفق ملف الاكسل لدراسه تقيد مبنى المشروع فى الاتجاهين X,Y وذلك بعد اضافة التعديل الذى اشار اليه م اسامه على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8cqn6rw2x4q8s1w
وذلك عن طريق حساب عزم القصور الذاتى للحائط حول محوره واضافه حاصل ضرب مساحه الحائط فى مربع المسافه بين مركزه وبين مركز الجساءة للمبنى ( المسافه العموديه على اتجاه الدراسه ) ولمزيد من التوضيح مرفق ملف الاتوكاد لتوضيح كيفيه حساب المسافات بين مراكز الحوائط وبين مركز الجسأة على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cx2yxay1vrcckyf
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ المهندس مخلد المدنى مرفق ملف الاكسل لدراسه تقيد مبنى المشروع فى الاتجاهين X,Y وذلك بعد اضافة التعديل الذى اشار اليه م اسامه على الرابط التالى
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8cqn6rw2x4q8s1w
> وذلك عن طريق حساب عزم القصور الذاتى للحائط حول محوره واضافه حاصل ضرب مساحه الحائط فى مربع المسافه بين مركزه وبين مركز الجساءة للمبنى ( المسافه العموديه على اتجاه الدراسه ) ولمزيد من التوضيح مرفق ملف الاتوكاد لتوضيح كيفيه حساب المسافات بين مراكز الحوائط وبين مركز الجسأة على الرابط التالى
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا عالجهد الستمر 
استفسار عن الوزن الداخل في المعادلة هو وزن احمال ميتة فقط لكامل المبني؟


----------



## hema81 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا عالجهد الستمر
> استفسار عن الوزن الداخل في المعادلة هو وزن احمال ميتة فقط لكامل المبني؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك الاخت الفاضله م اقرأ وارتقى على كلماتك الطيبه وبالنسبه للوزن الداخل فى المعادله هو وزن الاحمال التشغيليه اى الاحمال الميته + الاحمال الحيه بدون اى معاملات تكبير ( WORKING ) طبقا للكود المصرى كما يلى 





تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 ديسمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس اسامة
> تحية طيبة وشكرا على الجهد المبذول وفقك اللة
> ممكن التوضيح اكثر ولو بمثال بيكون احسن فيما يخص معرفة الجدران مقيدة او لا مع بيان او توضيح بعد استخراج moment of inertia لكل حائط كيف يتم ضرب مسطح الحائط بالمسافة بين مركز الحائط و c.g وبالاتوكاد وياريت في مثال
> عذرا على كثرة الاسئلة
> تقبل تحياتي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يمكن بسهوله من برنامج الاتوكاد تعيين عزم القصور الذاتى كما يلى 
1- يتم رسم خط أفقى عند أبعد نفطه وأبعد عمود من أسفل يكون هو محور ( X-X)  وكذلك خط رأسى عند أبعد عمود من ناحية اليسار يكون هو محور (Y- Y )
​ 2- يتم اختيار كل الاعمده ويتم نقلها من نقطة تقاطع الخطيين السابقيين الى نقطة 0.0 كما يلى 

​ 




​ 3- من قائمة draw >region  يتم اختيار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص كما يلى 

​ 




​ ثم نضغط enter ​ 4- من قائمة tools >inquiry >region\mass properties  يتم اعادة اختيار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص مره ثانيه ثم كليك يمين فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 

​ 


​ 
ومن الصوره السابقه وكما فى داخل المربع الاحمر فان احداثيات مركز الصلاده هى النقطه ( X , Y ) (7.5739 , 12.6519 )​ وكذلك فان عزم القصور الذاتى major moment of inertia (Iu)= 1348.9228 m2 ​ وكذلك 
minor moment of inertia (Iv)= 812.3787 m2​ كما فى داخل المربع الازرق حيث أن شكل أعمدة وحوائط المبنى غير متماثل حول المحاور الافقيه والرأسيه وبالتالى سوف لايكون عزم القصور الذاتى حول محور X-X أو حول محور Y-Y هى الاكبر ولذلك يعطى برنامج الاتوكاد ما تعطيه دائرة مور Mohr circle من نتائج لاقصى عزم قصور ذاتى وهو (Iu) كذلك أقل قيمة لعزم القصور الذاتى وهى (Iv)​ والارقام السابقه لعزم القصور الذاتى هى التى يتم استخدمها فى قوانيين تحديد braced or unbraced column على أن يتم حساب ذلك مره فى اتجاه U-U ومره فى اتجاه V-V​ تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## madnawy (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## easy المحلاوى (18 ديسمبر 2012)

لو تكرم الاستشارى أسامه نواره ان يدخل على الرابط التالى ليرد على الاعضاء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256233.html


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يمكن بسهوله من برنامج الاتوكاد تعيين عزم القصور الذاتى كما يلى
> 1- يتم رسم خط أفقى عند أبعد نفطه وأبعد عمود من أسفل يكون هو محور ( X-X)  وكذلك خط رأسى عند أبعد عمود من ناحية اليسار يكون هو محور (Y- Y )
> 
> ...



تحياتي الك يا استاذ اسامة وفقك اللة


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذنا الفاضل اعتقد الدراسة التي قام بها الزميل م ابراهيم لتحديد تقييد المبني من عدمه و لكن قيم ال k تعتمد علي الأرتباط العلوي و السفلي للعمود كما بالصورة التالية و التي نقارن بقيم معينة للأنبعاج في حالة الأعمدة مقيدة و هل قصيرة ام طويلة و السؤال هنا هل نقوم نحن بحساب تلك المعاملات للبرنامج ثم نعدلها في البرنامج ام ان البرنامج يحسبها تلقائيا
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبه لطول الانبعاج للعمود اذا اعتبرنا حالة العمود هى الحالة 2 اى أن العمود يتصل من أسفل ومن اعلى ببلاطه لاكمريه بسمك 22 سم كما فى البرج الخاص بنا وهذا السمك أقل من عرض اى عمود خاص بالبرج  
ويجب أن نلاحظ أن المهندس ابراهيم أثبت لنا أن البرج الخاص بنا مقيد جانبيا اى braced colmn وبالتالى اذا نظرنا الى الجداول التى ارفقتيها والخاصه بأوراق م ياسر الليثى والمنقوله من الكود المصرى فسوف نجد أن 






قيمة طول الانبعاج للعمود ( He= K * Ho) حيث قيمة( K) كما نعرف يتم أخذ قيمتها هنا من الجدول السابق والتى نلاحظ أن قيمىة ( K) على اعلى تقدير = 1 وعلى حسب أن المبنى أو البرج مقيد جانبيا اى braced column وبالتالى سوف نجد أن قيمةK= 0.85 وذلك على اعتبار أن حالتى العمود من اعلى ومن أسفل هى الحاله 2 للبرج الخاص بنا اى أن طول الانبعاج الفعال للعمود = ارتفاع العمود الخالص * 0.85= 3.25 *0.85=2.76 م وعلى ذلك اذا وضعنا قيمة ال K =1 فى البرنامج =1 فاننا فى الامان 
 أما اذا اردنا التعبير عن ذلك فى برنامج الايتابس فالوضع يتم كالاتى :-
1- يتم اختيار كل الاعمده وذلك على فرض أن الاعمده والمبنى كله غير مقيد جانبيا اى unbraced column وبالتالى فان قيمة K=1.50 كما فى الجدول التالى 



على أساس أن حالتى العمود من اعلى ومن أسفل = الحاله 2 
2- بعد اختيار كل الاعمده ندخل على قائمة design >concrete frame design>view\revise overwrite فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 




يتم عمل التعديل الموضح داخل المربع الازرق ومع ملاحظة أننا لانختار قيمة K لان تعريفها فى البرنامج يختلف عن مذكرات الليثى وبالتالى سوف نجد النتيجه التاليه  




وهى أن طول الانبعاج للعمود = 1.50 * 3.25 = 4.875 م 
أما اذا غيرنا قيمة K فى الجداول السابقه فسوف نحصل على النتيجه التاليه 



وذلك لان قيمة K هى معامل خاص بمعادلة Euler الخاصه بتصميم الاعمده فى الكود الامريكى وليس الكود المصرى
أما سؤالك الثانى وهو اذا كان المبنى من النوع الهيكلى وهو building frame system والذى يتم استخدام ال shear wall فى مقاومة الزلازل منفرده وهى الحاله التى لم نستطع للان حلحلتها قيد انمله من تفكير غالبية المهندسيين المصريين فى ان هناك انظمه اخرى لمقاومة الزلازل ولكن هيهات 
فما هو نوع ال sway الذى استعمله عند تصميم الاعمده ؟؟؟ هكذا أنا فهمت السؤال 
بالطبع يتوقف ذلك على المنطقه الزلزاليه وهى ال zones ونوع النظام الانشائى الذى استخدمته فى مقاومة الزلازل ونحن هنا نتحدث عن النظام الهيكلىbuilding frame system والاعمده لم تتحمل من الاساس أحمال افقيه من الزلازل أقول لك لابد وأن نأخذ هذه الاعمده ونعتبرها intermediate sway لان متتطلبات الكود واشتراطات الكود الامريكى للتحقق بعد ذلك من هذه الاعمده سوف توصلنا الى حالة الاطارات المتوسطه 
وبالنسبه للسؤال الثالث فيمكن اختيار وتحديد طوله على حسب المنطقه الزلزاليه 
zones 
والافضل كما ذكرت الاتزيد طول الحائط عن نصف الارتفاع فهذا أفضل لل Ductility وعلى فرض أن ذلك يتعارض مع الاحمال الرأسيه فهناك حلول اخرى مثل عمل الحائط بحائطيين مثلا بدلا من عمل الحائط بطول 4 م يمن عمله حائطيين بطول كل منهما = 2 م وبينهما كمره بأقل طول وليكن طولها 0.50 م ليصبح طول حائطى القص والكمره = 4.50 م بدلا من 4.0 م ولو دققتى النظر والتفكيير فى هذا الموضوع فسوف تجدى أن االكود يقودنا الى الاتجاه الى عمل ال boundary element وكما أثبتنا سابقا فان ال boundary element هو الجزء الفعال فى حائط القص وهو الذى يتحمل الاحمال الرأسيه بالاضافه الى العزوم الناتجه من الزلازل أما جزء 
الخرسانه الواقع بين ال boundary element فلو رجعتى للحسابات الانشائيه له فلن تجدى أنه يتحمل اى أحمال وبالتالى كنا نصممه بأقل نسبة حديد رأسى ولذلك يمكن التخلص من هذا الجزء الخرسانى واهماله وعمل الحائط بعدد 2 
boundary element
وهو ما ذكره الكود عن ال pier shear wall 
حيث أنها مشتت جيد للطاقه لما تقوم بعمله من عمل اطارات رأسيه بالاضافه الى حوائط القص Frames 
أما الحل الاخر فيمكن اختيار طول الحائط بطول = 4 م ولكن فى هذه الحاله لن يكون جيد فى تشتيت الطاقه 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واذا اردنا التصميم على الكود المصرى فقط وعدم الاعتماد على برنامج الايتابس فى تصميم الاعمده فيمكن أن نحصل على البيانات الخاصه بالتصميم من أقصى حمل ضغط رأسى Pu وكذلك العزوم حول محاور العمود وهى M2-2 & M3-3 فيمكن اخذها من البيانات التاليه من برنامج الايتابس ثم نقوم بتصميمها يدويا وفق الكود المصرى 





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 نشكر المهندس \ مخلد المدنى على تذكيرنا بسؤاله عن كيفية ايجاد عزم القصور الذاتى بالاتوكاد لموضوع مهم قد نسيناه أثناء نمذجة البرج وعمل التحليل الانشائى له وهو الاتى:-
​ 1- بعد تصميم قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص المفترضه على الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته المفروض أننا كنا نبحث عن تماثل هذه القطاعات حول محور X-X & Y-Y 
​ 2- ونتيجة أن قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص للبرج الخاص بنا غير متماثله ظهرت قيمة لعزم القصور الذاتى Ixy بقيمة لاتساوى الصفر وذلك أثناء حساب قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى لقطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص فى برنامج الاتوكاد واوضحها هنا مره ثانيه والتى قمنا بعملها كالاتى ​ تم رسم خط أفقى عند أبعد عمود من أسفل هو محور X-X  وتم رسم خط رأسى عند أبعد عمود من ناحية اليسار واعتبرناه هو محور Y-Y 
​ ثم نقوم بتحريك الاعمده وحوائط القص من التقاء المحور الافقى مع المحور الرأسى الى نقطة 0 , 0 ​ من قائمة Draw >region  يتم اختيار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص ومعهما المحوريين الرأسى والافقى ثم كليك يمين هنا أصبحت الاعمده وحوائط القص وحده واحده ​ من قائمة tools >inquiry > region\mass properties  نختار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص مره ثانيه ثم كليك يميين فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 
​ 



من الصوره السابقه من داخل المربع الاحمر نلاحظ أن مركز الصلاده وهو C.R للاعمده وحوائط القص هو (7.5739 , 12.6519 ) نقوم باختيار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص ثم من أمر move ننقل حوائط القص والاعمده من نقطة (7.5739 , 12.6519 ) الى نقطة ( 0 ,0 ) حتى يكون مركز الصلاده عند نقطة ( 0 ,0 )
ومن الصوره السابقه من داخل المربع الازرق نلاحظ أنه توجد قيمة لعزم القصور الذاتى Ixy وهذا يعنى أن الشكل غير متماثل يعنى ايه ياهندسه ؟؟ يعنى افكرك بدائرة مور moher circle التى درسناها فى سنه اولى مدنى لكيفية ايجاد المحاور الرئيسيه major axis & minor axis للاشكال الهندسيه الغير متماثله 
طيب فين المشكله ياهندسه بعد مانجيب المحاور اللى أنت عايزها واالى اسمها major axis & minor axis ؟؟؟
المشكله أن هذه المحاور major axis & minor axis يكون عندها اقصى عزم قصور ذاتى حول محور major axis وأقل عزم قصور ذاتى حول محور minor axis طيب برده فين المشكله ؟؟؟
المشكله أن المفروض من الاول لم يكن يصلح أن نوجه حمل الزلازل فى الاتجاه الافقى وهى Qx والزلازل الرأسيه وهى Qy كما تم دراستها وانما المفروض أن تكون أحمال الزلازل فى اتجاه major axis & minor axis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
والله أنت لخبطنا ياباشمهندس منك لله ما كنا كويسيين وقربنا نخلص الزلازل والتصميم فى الايتابس 
طيب اجيب منيين ال major axis & minor axis ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اقولك بسيطه أنت شايف المربع الاخضر فى الصوره السابقه 
قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى حول محور major axis هو J= 1348.9228 m4 وظل زاوية ميله كالاتى 
tan-1= 0.9636\0.2661
بالاله الحاسبه سوف نجد أن هذه الزاويه =-74.562 درجة وهذه الزاويه بين المحور الرأسى ولذلك تكون الزاويه من الحور الافقى = 90 - 74.562=15.4376 درجه 
وبدون حسابات سوف يكون المحور ال minor axis عمودى على هذا المحور والاثنيين يمرا بنقطة ( 0, 0 )
وبعد دوران حوائط القص والاعمده لاعلى بمفدار زاويه =15.4376 درجه سوف نحصل على النتائج الاتيه 









وكما نلاحظ فى الصوره السابقه أصبح مركز الجساءه = 0 , 0
وكذلك عزم القصور الذاتى Ixy= 0.0 تقريبا نظرا للتقريب فى الارقام 
وكذلك أقصى عزم قصور ذاتى حول محور X-X= 1348.9228 m4 
وكذلك أقل عزم قصور ذاتى حول محور y-y = 812.3787 m4
وعلى ذلك كان يجب عمل دوران للمسقط الافقى للسقف فى برنامج الاتوكاد قبل ادخاله الى برنامج الايتابس ولكن لحل هذه المشكله الان فى برنامج الايتابس يمكن عمل دوران للشكل عن طريق أمر replicates>radial كما يلى 





فسوف يصبح الشكل الجديد للبرج بعد الدوران كالاتى 





ولاننسى دوران الاعمده بنفس الدرجه 
ونطلب من زميلنا العزيز ابراهيم دراسة الوضع الجديد للبرج من حيث ال drift , max. B.M 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نشكر المهندس \ مخلد المدنى على تذكيرنا بسؤاله عن كيفية ايجاد عزم القصور الذاتى بالاتوكاد لموضوع مهم قد نسيناه أثناء نمذجة البرج وعمل التحليل الانشائى له وهو الاتى:-
> 
> 1- بعد تصميم قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص المفترضه على الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته المفروض أننا كنا نبحث عن تماثل هذه القطاعات حول محور X-X & Y-Y
> ...



المهندس الفاضل أسامه:

لقد التبس الامر لدي؟؟؟؟

فأنا عندما كنت اريد جعل مركز الثقل في النقطه صفر و صفر و ذلك للحصول علي عزوم القصور الذاتي كنت افعل التالي

1-تحويل الاعمده و الحوائط من POLILINE الي REGION كما تفضلت حضرتك بالشرح
2-من خلال الامر MASSPROP أحصل علي قيمه الCENTERIOD
3-أقوم برسم دائره أحداثيات المركز لها تكون هي الCENTERIOD السابق
4- أقوم بتحريك المنشأ ككل من مركز الدائره السابق ذكره الي النقطه 0,0
5-من خلال الامر MASSPROP أحصل علي العزوم حول X-X و العزوم حول Y-Y و كذلك أحصل علي I&J
لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف التهائي للمشروع الذي قام بوضعه أخي المهندس أبراهيم في اول صفحه تحت أسم NEW STATICAL SYSTEM و عند تطبيق ما سبق

حصلت علي التالي
Centroid 
X: 0.0000
Y: 0.0000
Moments of inertia 
X: 1275.5920
Y: 792.3048
Product of inertia: XY: 164.3153

Principal moments and X-Y directions about centroid
I: 741.7308 along 0.2942 0.9558
J: 1326.1660 along -0.9558 0.2942
​
رابط ما سبق:

D1.dwg

و يلاحظ بأختلاف قيمه العزوم حول X&Y كذلك I&J بأستخدام طريقه حضرتك عن ما كنت أقوم به من قبل بقيم بسيطه 

فقد أكون فعلت شئ خطأ أرجو من حضرتك المراجعه و أبداء الرأي

و جزاء الله خير الجزاء

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس ayelamayem77 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يرجى تنزيل ملف الاتوكاد Dxf او حفظه اتوكاد 2007
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> المهندس ayelamayem77
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يرجى تنزيل ملف الاتوكاد Dxf او حفظه اتوكاد 2007
> تقبل تحياتى



أستاذي الفاضل أسامه

عليكم السلام و رحمه الله

الرابط:

1121.rar

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أستاذي الفاضل أسامه
> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> الرابط:
> 1121.rar
> تقبل تحياتي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الرسم الذى تم تنزبله يجب عمل الاتى فيه :
1-من قائمة Draw >region  يتم اختيار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص ثم كليك يمين 
2-من قائمة tools >inquiry > region\mass properties  نختار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص مره ثانيه ثم كليك يميين فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 




3- من البيانات داخل المربع الاحمر نحسب tan-1= -0.2942\0.9558 فسوف تكون الزاويه = 17.108 درجات 
قم بعمل دوران للشكل من عند نقطة مركز الصلاده بنفس الزاويه = 17.108 




ثم من قائمة tools >inquiry > region\mass properties  نختار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص مره ثانيه ثم كليك يميين فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 



تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الرسم الذى تم تنزبله يجب عمل الاتى فيه :
> 1-من قائمة Draw >region  يتم اختيار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص ثم كليك يمين
> 2-من قائمة tools >inquiry > region\mass properties  نختار كل الاعمده وحوائط القص مره ثانيه ثم كليك يميين فسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه
> ...




أستاذي الفاضل: أسامه :

أشكرك علي شرحك الرائع و المميز دائما


----------



## hema81 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> واذا اردنا التصميم على الكود المصرى فقط وعدم الاعتماد على برنامج الايتابس فى تصميم الاعمده فيمكن أن نحصل على البيانات الخاصه بالتصميم من أقصى حمل ضغط رأسى Pu وكذلك العزوم حول محاور العمود وهى M2-2 & M3-3 فيمكن اخذها من البيانات التاليه من برنامج الايتابس ثم نقوم بتصميمها يدويا وفق الكود المصرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكرك استاذنا العزيز على هذا المجهود الكبير زادك الله من علمه وفضله 
مرفق برنامج لتصميم الاعمده طبقا للكود المصرى والذى يمكن استخدامه لتصميم الاعمده اعتمادا على نتائج الايتاب التى وضحتها حضرتك على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hcjh3j30ef3p214
والذى يمكن ان ينتفع به الزملاء فى حاله الحاجه للتصميم طبقا للكود المصرى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الأستاذ الفاضل م اسامة جزاكم الله خيرا 
حقيقة لم يكن يشغلني فقط طول الأنبعاج و لكن يهمني العزوم الأضافية الناتجة من الأنبعاج و التي تؤثر في نتائج التصميم و شيء اخر ان هناك حدود للأمان لنسبة الأنبعاج و ان قيم العزم الأضافي الناتج من الأنبعاج كما بالمعادلة التالية من الكود المصري و اكيد لها مقابل في الكود الأمريكي 






سؤال اخر 
و في القوائم يوجد
unbraced length ratio & effective length factor ??? فما الفرق بينهما و ما قيمهم ؟
اعتذر لكثرة الأسئلة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hema81 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> المشكله أن المفروض من الاول لم يكن يصلح أن نوجه حمل الزلازل فى الاتجاه الافقى وهى Qx والزلازل الرأسيه وهى Qy كما تم دراستها وانما المفروض أن تكون أحمال الزلازل فى اتجاه major axis & minor axis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه ارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه توجيه احمال الزلازل فى اتجاه major and mainor axis حيث ان المتاح داخل برنامج الايتاب هو Qx , Qy اى كانت محاور المبنى فكيف يمكن عمل ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وبالنسبه لعدم انتظام المبنى فى المسقط الافقى فقد قمنا من قبل بدراسه عدم الانتظام الافقى ومراعاه ذلك اثناء ادخال احمال الزلازل وذلك عن طريق تصحيح اللامركزيه بالمعامل Ax فهل لا يكفى ذلك لدراسه عدم الانتظام ؟ 
ارجو من حضرتك مشكورا مزيد من التوضيح لهذه النقاط .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نشكر المهندس \ مخلد المدنى على تذكيرنا بسؤاله عن كيفية ايجاد عزم القصور الذاتى بالاتوكاد لموضوع مهم قد نسيناه أثناء نمذجة البرج وعمل التحليل الانشائى له وهو الاتى:-
> 
> 1- بعد تصميم قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص المفترضه على الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته المفروض أننا كنا نبحث عن تماثل هذه القطاعات حول محور X-X & Y-Y
> ...



الاخ الاستاذ اسامة
الصور لاتظهر في هذه المشارك ممكن اعادة رفعها
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه ارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه توجيه احمال الزلازل فى اتجاه major and mainor axis حيث ان المتاح داخل برنامج الايتاب هو Qx , Qy اى كانت محاور المبنى فكيف يمكن عمل ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبالنسبه لعدم انتظام المبنى فى المسقط الافقى فقد قمنا من قبل بدراسه عدم الانتظام الافقى ومراعاه ذلك اثناء ادخال احمال الزلازل وذلك عن طريق تصحيح اللامركزيه بالمعامل Ax فهل لا يكفى ذلك لدراسه عدم الانتظام ؟
> ارجو من حضرتك مشكورا مزيد من التوضيح لهذه النقاط .
> تقبل تحياتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نحن نقوم بعمل دوران اى لف للمبنى كما وضحت فى الراوبط السابقه على أن يظل حمل الزلازل كما هو فى اتجاه x-x وكذلك فى اتجاه y_y فقط نقوم بعمل دوران للمبنى ككل بحيث نحصل من دورانه على الوضع الذى معه نحصل على أقل عزم قصور ذاتى فى اتجاه وأكبر عزم قصور ذاتى فى الاتجاه العمودى
وبالتالى بعد هذا الوضع الجديد للبرج بعد دورانه نوجه له أحمال الزلازل مثل المعتاد فى اتجاه x-x وكذلك فى اتجاه y_y حتى نحصل على أكبر تأثير للزلازل على الاتجاه الذى فيه أقل عزم قصور ذاتى (أقل صلاده)
بمعنى اخر اذا كان عندنا هذا البرج فى الطبيعه وأثر عليه الزلزال فمن اى اتجاه سوف يأتى ؟؟؟؟؟ وما هو اضعف وضع للبرج بحث يأتى الزلزال من اتجاه معيين فيؤثر عليه الزلزال بدرجه أكبر هذا ما اردت توضيحه 
وللمعلوميه فى التحليل الديناميكى سوف يظل البرج كما هو على أن يتم ادخال زاوية الدوران التى تم استنتاجها من الاتوكاد اى أننا فى التحليل الديناميكى نستطيع ادخال الزلازل فى اتجاه المحاور major and mainor axis وهو مالم نستطع عمله فى التحليل الاستاتيكى لعدم توفر هذه الخاصيه فى التحليل الاستاتيكى 
وارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
أما بالنسبه لمعامل Ax= torsional amplification factor فهو يدرس علاقه داخليه داخل البرج بين مركز جساءة الاعمده وحوائط القص والكمرات والبلاطات ومركز الكتله للعناصر السابقه
وعموما ندرس الحالتيين من وضع البرج الوضع الاول والبرج عدل والوضع الثانى والبرج تم دورانه ونبحث ماهى الحاله الحرجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا ما نطلبه من مهندسنا الدؤب فى المساعده والخدمه للاخريين وهو المهندس ابراهيم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> الأستاذ الفاضل م اسامة جزاكم الله خيرا
> حقيقة لم يكن يشغلني فقط طول الأنبعاج و لكن يهمني العزوم الأضافية الناتجة من الأنبعاج و التي تؤثر في نتائج التصميم و شيء اخر ان هناك حدود للأمان لنسبة الأنبعاج و ان قيم العزم الأضافي الناتج من الأنبعاج كما بالمعادلة التالية من الكود المصري و اكيد لها مقابل في الكود الأمريكي
> 
> 
> ...


نظرا لاستعجال المهندسه اقرأ وارتقى وشغفها للمعرفه والعلم عن برنامج الايتابس وسوف نرد عليها ان شاء الله 
ولذلك اقول لها بعد أن وضحنا بعض الجوانب ببرنامج الايتابس وكيفية التحليل به وكيفية التصميم فأبسط شئ عن هذا البرنامج هو أنه لابد وان يدرس فى الكليه وانصح كل مهندس بتعلمه لان من يتعلمه سوف يصبح مهندس تصميم بمعنى الكلمه 
والان الى الصوره التاليه من نتائج برنامج الايتابس فمن يعرف اى معلومه فليتفضل بتوضيحها ومن يريد أن يستفسر فليسأل 





تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ المهندس مخلد المدنى فى حالة أن النت ضعيفه فأحياننا لاتظهر الصور والصور موجوده وواضحه أمامى فى النت 
يرجى مراجعه سرعة النت 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> نحن نقوم بعمل دوران اى لف للمبنى كما وضحت فى الراوبط السابقه على أن يظل حمل الزلازل كما هو فى اتجاه x-x وكذلك فى اتجاه y_y فقط نقوم بعمل دوران للمبنى ككل بحيث نحصل من دورانه على الوضع الذى معه نحصل على أقل عزم قصور ذاتى فى اتجاه وأكبر عزم قصور ذاتى فى الاتجاه العمودى
> وبالتالى بعد هذا الوضع الجديد للبرج بعد دورانه نوجه له أحمال الزلازل مثل المعتاد فى اتجاه x-x وكذلك فى اتجاه y_y حتى نحصل على أكبر تأثير للزلازل على الاتجاه الذى فيه أقل عزم قصور ذاتى (أقل صلاده)
> بمعنى اخر اذا كان عندنا هذا البرج فى الطبيعه وأثر عليه الزلزال فمن اى اتجاه سوف يأتى ؟؟؟؟؟ وما هو اضعف وضع للبرج بحث يأتى الزلزال من اتجاه معيين فيؤثر عليه الزلزال بدرجه أكبر هذا ما اردت توضيحه
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على هذا التوضيح وقد قمت بعمل الموديل الخاص بالمشروع بعد تدوير المبنى بزاويه قدرها 15.48 وذلك طبقا للزاويه التى تم استنتاجها من الاتوكاد بناءا على القطاعات النهائيه التى تم التوصل اليها الى الان للحوائط والاعمده وبعد تدوير المبنى تم تدوير الاعمده بنفس الزاويه وذلك باختيار جميع الاعمده ومن قائمة assign / frame line / local axis / rotate by angle ويتم كتابه قيمه الزاويه المطلوبه كما يلى 









كما تم اعاده تعريف جميع الحوائط ك pier وتسميتها مرة اخرى px1,px2,py1,py2 ,..............وكذلك اعادة تخصيص القطاعات التى سيتم تصميم الحوائط عليها والمعرفه ك general sec من برنامج section designer وتخصيصها للحوائط واعاده حل المبنى مرة اخرى والموديل على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jd51a87h961sx6j
ملف الاتوكاد طبقا للقطاعات الاخيرة لحوائط القص والاعمده على الرابط التالى 
Drawing1.rar
كما قمت بعمل check drift مرة اخرى على الموديل وكان safe طبقا للملف التالى 
Final Check max drift UBC.rar
وبعد حل المبنى واعاده تصميم الحوائط على القطاعات الاخيرة التى كنا قد توصلنا اليه وجدت ان بعض الحوائط وهى PX2 ,PX4 ,PY3 وجدتها Unsafe وقمت بزيادة نسبه التسليح حتى تم الوصول الى النسب المطلوبه وعدم ظهور اى رسائل تحذيريه فى تصميم الحوائط وذلك طبقا للموديل المرفق 
ارجو من حضرتك الاطلاع وابدأ اى ملاحظات والتعليق على تلك النتائج التى تم التوصل اليها .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود المتواصل وقد أثبت لنا بالتطبيق العملى أنه لابد وأن نبحث على أضعف وضع واتجاه للمبنى والذى معه سوف نحصل على أقل قيمه لصلادة(minor moment of inertia Iv)للمبنى والتى يمكن الحصول عليها باستخدام دائرة مور moher circile  أو باستخدام برنامج الاتوكاد وبالتالى سوف يكون معه أكبر تأثير للزلازل على المبنى 
والمفروض عمل هذه الدراسة مباشرة بعد عمل التصميم الابتدائى للاعمده وحوائط القص على الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته لتحديد الاتجاهات الضعيفه لصلادة وجساءة البرج وذلك قبل ادخاله على برنامج الايتابس
فعذرا على هذه المقاطعه لاننا الان فى مرحلة التصميم وليس التحليل 
ونستمر ان شاء الله فى مرحلة التصميم 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اذا بحثنا فى الكود المصرى عن تصميم الاعمده والعزوم الاضافيه نتيجة الانبعاج buckling والتى يتم اضافتها الى العزوم التى يتحملها العمود والتى يتم حسابها من التحليل الانشائى فنجد أن الكود يشترط وجود لامركزيه Eccentricity للحمل الرأسى Pu واشترط الكود على أن تكون أقل قيمه كما يلى 




ومن القيمه السابقه للترحيل فى قيمة الحمل الرأسى سوف نحصل على قيمة أقل عزوم اضافيه Mu min احتمال أن يتم اضافتها اذا كانت أكبر قيمة من القيم التاليه على قطاع العمود أثناء التصميم كالاتى 



واذا بحثنا فى الكود الامريكى ubc97 فسوف نجد نفس الشرط السابق كما يلى حيث أن الكود المصرى مأخوذ من الكود الامريكى حيث تكون أقل مسافة ترحيل لحمل العمود عن مركز العمود = 0.60 + 0.03h وتكون قيمة h هنا هى قيمة طول أو عرض العمود فى اتجاه التحليل وكذلك كل قيمة الترحيل السابقه تكون بالبوصه inches وليس بالوحدات المتريه 





واذا بحثنا فى نتائج الايتابس عن العزوم وقيمة الترحيل السابقه فسوف نجدها كالاتى :





من النتائج السابقه فهى لعمود قطاعه بطول = 190 سم = 190\2.54 =74.80 بوصه  وعرض = 45 سم = 45\2.54 = 17.72 بوصه وعليه أقصى حمل رأسى تم حسابه من التحليل الانشائى Pu= 899.983 ton 
واذا طبقنا اقل قيمه للترحيل حسب الكود الامريكى فسوف تكون كالاتى
الترحيل فى الاتجاه الطولى = ( 0.60 + 74.80 * 0.03 ) * 2.54 = 7.224 سم والترحيل فى الاتجاه العرضى = (0.60  + 17.72 * 0.03 ) * 2.54=2.874 سم 
واذا بحثنا عن الارقام السابقه فسوف نجدها فى داخل المربع الاحمر وهى ال Minimum Eccentricity 
أما قيمة العزوم الاضافية الناتجه من الترحيل السابق فتكونكالاتى 
العزوم فى الاتجاه الطويل = 7.224 * 899.983 = 6501.478 طن . سم
العزوم فى الاتجاه العرضى = 2.874 * 899.983 = 2586.551 طن . سم
واذا بحثنا عن الارقام السابقه فسوف نجدها فى داخل المربع الاحمر وهى ال Minimum Mmin على حسب الكود الامريكى ال ubc97 
واذا قارنا قيمة الترحيل على حسب الكود المصرى فسوف تكون كالاتى
الترحيل فى الاتجاه الطولى = 0.05 * 190 = 9.50 سم أكبر من 7.224 سم وسوف تكون الزياده = 9.50 \ 7.224 = 1.32 اى أنه سوف يكون فيه زياده فى العزوم ال Min فى حسابات الكود المصرى عن الكود الامريكى بمقدار 32 % 
والترحيل فى الاتجاه العرضى = 0.05 * 45 = 2.25 سم أقل من 2.874 سم
وسوف تكون الزياده = 2.874 \ 2.25 = 1.28 اى أنه سوف يكون فيه زياده فى العزوم ال Min فى حسابات الكود الامريكى عن الكود المصرى بمقدار 28 %
ومما سبق يتضح أنه يوجد اختلاف بعض الشئ بين الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى ومن الارقام السابقه ليس شرط أن يكون الكود المصرى دائما أكثر أماننا More Safe عن الكود الامريكى 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذه التوضيحات الرائعه وحيث انك قد عودتنا دائما اننا فقط لا نأخذ نتائج البرنامج وانما ندقق فى كل رقم يظهر لنا من البرنامج فارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه حساب البرنامج للعزوم التصميميه Mu2 ,Mu3 واذا اخذنا على سبيل المثال العمود C17 والذى قطاعه 45x190 سم نجد ان اقصى حاله تحميل على هذا العمود هى الحاله ULTIMATE واذا قمنا بعرض الحمل الرأسى والعزوم على هذا العمود لهذة الحاله وجدناها كالتالى 
الحمل الرأسى Pu






العزم M3-3




 
العزم M2-2 





وعند الدخول الى نتائج تصميم الاعمده وعرض نتائج العمود C17 نجد النتائج كالتالى 





وبالرجوع الى الصورة السابقه وكما وضحت حضرتك قام البرنامج بحساب Mmin كما قام بحساب M Factored وبالرجوع للكود الامريكى يقوم البرنامج بالحساب كالتالى 
Mu= Mns + Delta -s *MS
​ونأتى للسؤال وهو كيفيه حساب Mu design ؟؟؟؟؟ حيث لم تتضح لى الصورة بالرجوع الى الكود الامريكى فى هذه الجزئيه حيث انه يقوم بحساب معاملات لتكبير العزوم فى حاله كان النظام sway او nonsway ومقارنه هذه العزوم مع Mmin وحقيقه لا استطيع الربط بين هذه الحسابات وبين حسابات الكود المصرى .
فارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذه الجزئيه حتى نستطيع التعامل مع نتائج البرنامج فى التصميم ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر .
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 
*اولا لتعريف موضوع ال** sway & non sway frames **اى للاعمده سواء فى الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى يجب أن نلاحظ اولا ماذا تعنى** sway & non sway *
*عندما يكون المبنى به حوائط قص كثيره بكميات كافيه هذه الحوائط تتحمل القدر الاكبر من الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل فى هذه الحاله تقلل حوائط القص من الحركه الافقيه للمبنى وبالتالى تقلل أيضا الازاحه النسبيه بين طرفى الاعمده من أعلى ومن أسفل لهذه الاعمده اى أننا فى النهايه سوف نحصل على ازاحات نسبيه قليله لهذه الاعمده وحوائط القص وهو ما يسمى ب** non sway **للاعمده اى الاعمده التى لها ازاحات نسبيه قليله بين طرفيها العلوى والسفلى* 
*طيب هو ايه اللى يحكم عدد وكميات حوائط القص عشان احكم على هذه الاعمده الموجوده فى الاطارات او الموجوده فى المبنى انها من النوع ال** non sway **؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*اللى يحكم هذا فى الكود المصرى المعادله دى* 








*وزى ماأنا شايف أن المعامل الفا يتوقف على مجموعة عوامل اهمها هو مجموع جساءات الانحناء للحوائط الرأسيه* 
*طيب ياباشمهندس فى البرج بتاعنا اللى ارتفاعه 20 دور اى اكبر من 4 ادوار وكانت قيمة الفا أقل من 0.60 هنا الاعمدة تكون من النوع** non sway frame **او مقيده جانبيا** (braced column) **يعنى اعمده مش ها تتعرض لازاحه نسبيه كبيره بين اسفل واعلى العمود وبالتالى العزوم اللى هاتتولد على العمود نتيجة الازاحه النسبيه بين طرفيه هاتكون صغيره* 
*واذا كانت قيمة الفا اكبر او تساوى 0.60 هنا الاعمده الموجوده فى البرج تكون من النوع** sway frame **او غير مقيده جانبيا** (unbraced column ) **يعنى ياعينى عليه عمود معرض لازاحه نسبيه كبيره بين اعلى واسفل العمود وبالتالى سوف يتعرض لعزوم كبيره نتيجة فرق الازاحه بين طرفيه*
*طيب فى الكود الامريكى** ubc97 **ازاى بيحكم على الاعمده انها** sway & non sway **يعنى بالمصرى مقيد جانبيا او غير مقيد جانبيا نروح للكود الامريكى* 

















يعنى لوحسبنا قيمى Q ووجدناها أقل من او تساوى 0.050 يبقى خلاص الاعمده فى البرج بتاعنا من النوع non sway 
طيب ياباشمهندس الكود المصرى حدد لى عدة حالات لتفصيلة ارتباط طرفى العمود مع الاسقف عشان يبين اذا كان العمود متصل بسقف به كمرات ساقطه (fixed end) أو سقف به بلاطات هوردى اوبلاطه لاكمريه (partially fixed) او العمود كابولى حر 
من الحالات السابقه دى الكود المصرى حدد لى نسبه اضربها فى طول العمود اى ارتفاعه لكى احصل على طول الانبعاج للعمود كما يلى





الاقى الكلام ده فى الكود الامريكى فين ؟؟؟
نروح الكود الامريكى نجد الصوره التاليه 



 

ولو دققت النظر هتلاقى فى النوع من الاعمده اللى هى مقيده جانبيا أقصد non sway اكبر قيمة لل k=1 ودى لما يكون اتصال العمود من أسفل ومن اعلى partially fixed يعنى العمود متصل من اسفل ومن اعلى ببلاطه لاكمريه وده طبعا فى الادوار من الدور الارضى حتى الدور الاخير أما العمود الموجود بالبدروم طبعا مرتبط بالاساسات ودى جساءتها كبيره 
واذا كانت الاعمده غير مقيده جانبيا أقصد non sway فاكبر قيمة لل K== مالانهايه واصغر قيمه لل k=1

وهى دى قيمة K= effective length factor الموجوده فى برنامج الايتابس واللى بندور عليها





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طيب ياباشمهندس الكود المصرى قال حتى لوكانت الاعمده من نوع non sway اقصد مقيد جانبيا ماهما الاثنيين لهما نفس المعنى الكود المصرى قال ان فيه عزوم ال buckling سوف تتولد برضه على الاعمده وحدد قيمتها كما يلى









فين الاقى الكلام ده فى الكود الامريكى ubc97؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بص ياسيدى فى الصوره التاليه دى









وزى ما أنت شايف قيمة Cm تتوقف على قيمة العزوم M1 & M2 عند اعلى واسفل العمود وغالبا Cm=1 كما هو ظاهر فى الصوره ودى اللى بندخلها فى برنامج الايتابس كما يلى





وكذلك ظهرت قيمة delta- ns والتى يجب أن تكون أكبر أو تساوى 1.00 والتى نستخدمها لتكبير قيمة أكبرعزوم M2 الموجوده عند طرف العمود سواء من أسفل أو من اعلى العمود وهى دى التى يتم وضع قيمتها فى برنامج الايتابس كالاتى 





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذه التوضيحات الرائعه وحيث انك قد عودتنا دائما اننا فقط لا نأخذ نتائج البرنامج وانما ندقق فى كل رقم يظهر لنا من البرنامج فارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه حساب البرنامج للعزوم التصميميه Mu2 ,Mu3 واذا اخذنا على سبيل المثال العمود C17 والذى قطاعه 45x190 سم نجد ان اقصى حاله تحميل على هذا العمود هى الحاله ULTIMATE واذا قمنا بعرض الحمل الرأسى والعزوم على هذا العمود لهذة الحاله وجدناها كالتالى
> الحمل الرأسى Pu
> 
> ...





hema81 قال:


> Mu= Mns + Delta -s *MS
> 
> ونأتى للسؤال وهو كيفيه حساب Mu design ؟؟؟؟؟ حيث لم تتضح لى الصورة بالرجوع الى الكود الامريكى فى هذه الجزئيه حيث انه يقوم بحساب معاملات لتكبير العزوم فى حاله كان النظام sway او nonsway ومقارنه هذه العزوم مع Mmin وحقيقه لا استطيع الربط بين هذه الحسابات وبين حسابات الكود المصرى .
> فارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذه الجزئيه حتى نستطيع التعامل مع نتائج البرنامج فى التصميم ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر .
> تقبل تحياتى .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
​اذا نظرنا الى قيم العزوم المكبره والمصعده (Factored & Minimum Biaxial Moments) وهى Mns & Ms فسوف نجد كما وضحنا فى الراوابط السابقه تعتمد على عوامل التصعيد (Axial Force & Biaxial Moment Factors)
وتكون النتيجه للعزوم كالاتى 
Mu3(non sway bending = 1.013 * 6.561 = 6.647 t.m = major M3-3
Mu2(non sway bending ) = 1.395 * -25.755 = -35.939 t.m = minor M2-2
والارقام السابقه هى الت تم استخدامها فى التصميم مع حمل الضغط الرأسى Pu=-896.138 ton ولكن السؤال لماذا تم أخذ البرنامج هذه الارقام للعزوم Mu3 & Mu2 والتى يوجد أرقام أكبر منها لو أخذ البرنامج مثلا Mu3 = Mu min = 70.114 * 1.013 ????????????
نقول نرجع لل inter action diagram الذى يستخدمه برنامج الايتابس وده نلاقيه فين ؟؟؟
اقولك فاكر الصوره دى 





كنا بدخل ليها عن طريق قائمة options > preferences >concrete frame design 
نغير ونزود عدد المنحنيات من 11 الى 101 أفضل والارقام تكون فرديه وده سوف يؤثر على نتائج قيم العزوم Mu3 & Mu2 لان المنحنيات أصبحت ادق واكثر فى العدد ثم نقوم باعادة عمل run للتصميم مره ثانيه لقطاعات الاعمده والكمرات ثم نختار هذا العمود مره ثانيه ثم كليك يميين وابحث مره ثانيه عن قيمة Mu3 & Mu2 فسوف تجد أن قيمها قد تغيرت عن الحاله الاولى واصبحت أكثر دقه وسوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه نختار interaction كما يلى 





وبالضغط على الزر داخل المربع الاحمر سوف تظهر الشاشه التاليه 





من داخل المربع الاحمر كما فى الصوره السابقه نضغط على كلمة edit ثم نفتح برنامج الاكسل ونعمل نسخه بداخله 
من البيانات الموجوده داخل الاكسل نبحث عت القيمه الاقرب مايمكن الى قيمة حمل الضغط الرأسى Pu فسوف نجد أن برنامج الايتابس يأخذ العزوم Mu2 & Mu3 التى تحدث أكبر الاثر مع Pu اى اقصى حالة تحميل من حسابات ال factored bending moment والتى يظهرها البرنامج مع قيمة Pu 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طيب ياباشمهندس لو العمود غير مقيد sway اجيب العزوم الاضافيه التى تتولد على الاعمده فى الكود المصرى من أين ؟؟؟
نذهب للكود المصرى 





وكما نلاحظ أن العزوم الاضافيه التى تتولد على العمود نتيجة أنه غير مقيد اى sway column تكون الاكبر من قيمتيين كما هو واضح داخل المربع الازرق الاخير 
طيب وفى الكود الامريكى ماذا عن قيمة هذه العزوم الاضافيه نتيجة ال sway ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




​






يعنى الكود الامريكى بيحسب العزوم ويكبرها عند طرفى العمود بالمقدار delta _S للحصول على عزوم يتم تكبيرها ثم يضيف اليها عزوم العمود وهو فى حالة المقيد جانبيا اى العزوم فى حالة non sway 
طيب الاقى الكلام ده فين فى الايتابس 





يعنى العزوم فى حالة عدم التقيد جانبيا sway تتأثر بحالة التقيد جانبيا 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 ديسمبر 2012)

وللمزيد عن تصميم الاعمده بالكود الامريكى وكيفية حساب ال sway & non sway وكذلك تأثير ذلك فى زيادة العزوم على الاعمده بأمثله حسابيه يمكن الاطلاع على الملف التالى 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذه المعلومات القيمه جزاك الله خيرا واحب ان اشكر حضرتك ايضا على الملف الخاص بتصميم الاعمده طبقا للكود الامريكى ولتطبيق ماجاء فى هذا الملف وماجاء بمشاركاتك حضرتك الاخيرة الرائعه على برنامج الايتاب على المشروع الذى نحن بصدده حتى تتضح الصوره واريد ان استوضح من حضرتك بعض الاشياء حيث سأقوم فيما يلى بتلخيص ما سبق طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC وارجوك ان تصحح لى فى حاله الخطأ.
اذا اردنا البدء فى تصميم الاعمده على برنامج الايتاب واستكمالا لما تم ايضاحه سابقا فان الشاشه التاليه 





اولا لابد من تحديد هل الاعمده ( الاطارات ) SWAY OR NON SWAY حيث يتيح لنا البرنامج الخيارات التاليه 





اولا الخيار Unbraced) -Sway )اى غير مقيد ويوجد له ثلاث حالات اما SPECIAL او INTERMEDIATE او ORDINARY وهذه الخيارات نحددها نحن على حسب نوع الاطار المستخدم طبقا للمنطقه الزلازليه كما تعلمنا سابقا 
ثانيا الخيار Non Sway اى مقيد (braced) 
لذا لابد من تحديد نوع الاطارات المستخدمه هل هى مقيده او غير مقيده حتى يتم تحديدها للبرنامج ولتحديد نوع الاطار طبقا للكود الامريكى حاولت عمل الملف التالى والملف على الرابط التالى :
Sway - Non Sway UBC.rar
وسنفترض اننا وجدنا ان الاطارات من النوع المقيد Non sway يتم تفعيل هذا الخيار فى element type وننتقل بعد ذلك الى ادخال المعاملات الاخرى كالتالى 
effective length factor





حيث انه فى حاله كانت الاعمده غيرمقيده فان قيمه K تتراوح مابين 0.5 - 1.0 وللامان يتم وضع K=1 
المعامل التالى cm - Moment coeffeticient 





ويتم وضع cm =1 فى جميع الحالات والتى يتم منها حساب Delta -ns لتكبير العزوم 
والسؤال فى هذه النقطه بعد ان قمنا بادخال cm=1 لماذا يتم ادخال Delta-ns =1 ولا نترك البرنامج يقوم بحسابها حيث انه عندما نقوم بادخالها بالقيمه 1 يتم تثبيتها على هذه القيمه فى حين انه فى حاله عدم ادخالها يقوم البرنامج بحسابها بقيمة اكبر من او تساوى 1 وبالتالى قيمه اكبر للعزوم ؟ ارجو توضيح هذه الجزئيه .
وللحديث بقيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> 
> طيب ياباشمهندس الكود المصرى حدد لى عدة حالات لتفصيلة ارتباط طرفى العمود مع الاسقف عشان يبين اذا كان العمود متصل بسقف به كمرات ساقطه (fixed end) أو سقف به بلاطات هوردى اوبلاطه لاكمريه (partially fixed) او العمود كابولى حر
> من الحالات السابقه دى الكود المصرى حدد لى نسبه اضربها فى طول العمود اى ارتفاعه لكى احصل على طول الانبعاج للعمود كما يلى
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه للقيم السابقه فى الكود المصرى والتى تستخدم لتحديد طول الانبعاج للعمود سبق وان قمنا بوضعها تحت المسمى Unbraced Legnth ratio وتم التأكد من ذلك من خلال طول العمود بعد ادخال هذة القيمه طبقا للكود المصرى فى نتائج تصميم العمود ( 1.5 * 3.25 = 4.875 ) .
ارجو من حضرتك مشكورا توضيح كيفيه تحديد هذة النسبه  Unbraced Length ratio فى الكود الامريكى فى حاله كانت الاعمده مقيده او غير مقيده حيث ان قيمه k والتى ذكرتها حضرتك على حسب فهمى خاصه ب effective length factor 
وارجو من حضرتك ان تتحملنا حيث اننا نثقل عليك كثيرا ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر.
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذه المعلومات القيمه جزاك الله خيرا واحب ان اشكر حضرتك ايضا على الملف الخاص بتصميم الاعمده طبقا للكود الامريكى ولتطبيق ماجاء فى هذا الملف وماجاء بمشاركاتك حضرتك الاخيرة الرائعه على برنامج الايتاب على المشروع الذى نحن بصدده حتى تتضح الصوره واريد ان استوضح من حضرتك بعض الاشياء حيث سأقوم فيما يلى بتلخيص ما سبق طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC وارجوك ان تصحح لى فى حاله الخطأ.
> اذا اردنا البدء فى تصميم الاعمده على برنامج الايتاب واستكمالا لما تم ايضاحه سابقا فان الشاشه التاليه
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا عذرا على التأخير
ثانيا تصميم الاعمده مزعج الى حدما ويحتاج الى بعض الشئ من العمل 
ثالثا بعد الاطلاع على ملف الاكسل لتحديد أن العمود مقيد جانبيا أو غير مقيد sway or non sway فيجب حساب قيمة Q فى الدور الواحد وليس للمبنى كله ومنها نحدد اذا كانت اذا كانت اعمده هذا الدور مقيده أو غير مقيده ويتم ذلك بتجميع (سيجما) جميع الاحمال الرأسيه لكل الاعمده (وطبعا سوف نبحث الحاله الحرجه لكل عمود لتحديد قيمة Pu)مضروبه فى كل ازاحه افقيه لكل عمود (سيجما) للحصول على قيمة Q 
واذا دققت النظر فى حساب قيمة Q فسوف تجد أن قيمة (دلتا \ Lc) هى عباره عن ال drift للعمود أى أننا نحصل على قيمة ال drift لكل عمود ونستخدمها فى تكملة حسابات الQ 
واذا دققنا النظر أكثر فسنجد أن قيمة الQ ماهى الا عباره عن ضرب ظل زاوية انحراف العمود نتيجة الحمل الافقى ( tan) مضروبه فى معكوس ضل نفس الزاويه بالنسبه للحمل الرأسىPu والحمل الافقى Vuوالمفروض الاتزيد هذه النسبه من 5%  
وبعد تحديد نوع أعمده الدور الواحد (على اعتبار أن قطاعات الاعمده تتغير من دور لاخر )هل هو مقيده أم غير مقيده sway or non sway يتم ادخال ذلك فى الشاشه التاليه عند تصميم العمود 
 
 



ومنها نختار non sway اذا كان العمود مقيد اى أن العمودnon sway(ونادرا ما تتحقق هذه الحاله)
أما اذا كان العمود غير مقيد sway فيتم اختيار intermediate sway وهذا الاختيار لكى يعمل البرنامج على الاخذ فى الاعتبار اشتراطات المنطقه الزلزاليه الموجود بها المبنى على حسب كود التصميم الذى نعمل عليه وهو كود ال upc97 فى التصميم للاعمده 
رابعا لتحديد قيمة K فكما عرفنا انها المعامل الذى نضربه فى ارتفاع العمود لتحديد ارتفاع الانبعاج (buckling length ) والتى تتراوح قيمتها بين ( 0<K < واحد ) فى حالة يجب أن العمود مقيد جانبيا اىnon sway وقيمت  ( 1<K < مالانهايه) فى حالة أن الاعمده مقيده فيتم اختيار أقصى قيمه لل K=1 فى حالة عدم حساب قيمة Q وفى حالة أن الاعمده غير مقيد اىsway فيجب حساب قيمه لل Kمن المنحنيات الخاصه بذلك ولابد ان تكون قيمتها ابر من 1
أما قيمة Cm فأقصى قيمه لها (Cm ) max= 1.00 واقل قيمه لها ( Cm)min= 0.40 ويمكن أن نترك للبرنامج حسابها لان وكما وضحنا سابقا قيمتها تتوقف على نسبة قيمة العزوم عند اعلى واسفل العمودCm=(M1\M2)+0.6 ويقوم البرنامج اتوماتيكيا بحسابها 
لذلك نطلب من زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم اعادة حساب قيمة Q فى دور البدروم للتحقق من ان الاعمده مقيده اغير مقيده حتى تكون ملف كمرجع يمكن استخدامه لاى منى بعد ذلك 
بعد ذلك اذا لم تتضح الرؤيا عن كيفية تصميم الاعمده على برنامج الايتابس سوف ننتقل الى التصميم الاقتصادى لتصميم الاعمده على البرنامج
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 ديسمبر 2012)

وللمزيد عن ال buckling فى الكود الامريكى وبالتالى قيمة K التى يتم وضعها فى البرنامج فسوف نجد الاتى 





اى اننا لوحصلنا على هذه النسبه اقل أو تساوى 22 يعتبر العمود فى هذه الحاله مقيد جانبيا non sway وندرس ذلك كالاتى 
ارتفاع العمود = 325 سم = Lu
نفترض أقل قيمه لل K= 1 فى حالة أن العمود sway اى غير مقيد جانبيا (1< K < مالانهايه ) 
اذن قيمة r = 325 * 1.00 / 22 =14.773
وبما أن قيمة r للعمود المستطيل = 0.3 
اذن أقل طول للعمود فى حالة اعتباره non sway مقيد جانبيا = 14.773/ 0.30 = 49.24 سم = 50 سم 
والمفروض أن عرض العمود أيضا لايقل عن 50 سم حتى نكون قد اتممنا دراستنا على الاتجاه الطولى والاتجاه العرضى للعمود 
واذا بحثنا فى قطاع الاعمده الخاصه بالبرج الذى معنا فسوف نجد أن الاتجاه الطويل للاعمده أكبر بكثير من 50 سم 
اذن نضع قيمة K=1 فى الاتجاه الطولى للعمود وهى اكبر قيمه لحاله الnon sway لاننا تأكدنا أن الاتجاه الطولى للاعمده جميع الاعمده فى هذا الاتجاه مقيده
يتبقى عندئذ عرض العمود وهو اقل من 50 سم وهو المطلوب له حساب قيمة K وهى فى الغالب لابد وان تكون أكبر من 1.00 ولن تساوى 1.00 طالما عرض العمود الذى ارتفاعه = 3.25 م أقل من 50 سم 
واذا نظرنا لنتائج العمود التالى وهو لعمود دائرى بقطر 90 سم فسوف نجد الاتى 





نلاحظ وجود قيم للعزوم فى حالة العمود مقيد كما فى داخل المربع الازرق اى Mns 3-3= Mc= -0.031 t.m ويجب أن نعرف أن هذه القيمة ليست التى القيمه التى نحصل عليها من التحليل الانشائى وانما هذه القيمه كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك يتم حسابها من القانون 





اى أن برنامج الايتابس يقوم بأخذ قيمة العزوم الاضافيه نتيجة ال buckling للعمود فى الاعتبار ويأخذ القيم العظمى الحرجه فى تصميم قطاع العمود 
واذا لاحظنا قيمة العزوم داخل المربع الاحمر وهى Ms 3-3=M1 = 0.512 t.m فكما عرفنا قبل ذلك انها يتم حسابها من القانون التالى 








اى أن برنامج الايتابس يقوم بأخذ قيمة العزوم الاضافيه نتيجة ال buckling للعمود فى الاعتبار 
ويأخذ القيم العظمى الحرجه فى تصميم قطاع العمود كالاتى





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بالنسبه للقيم السابقه فى الكود المصرى والتى تستخدم لتحديد طول الانبعاج للعمود سبق وان قمنا بوضعها تحت المسمى Unbraced Legnth ratio وتم التأكد من ذلك من خلال طول العمود بعد ادخال هذة القيمه طبقا للكود المصرى فى نتائج تصميم العمود ( 1.5 * 3.25 = 4.875 ) .
> ارجو من حضرتك مشكورا توضيح كيفيه تحديد هذة النسبه Unbraced Length ratio فى الكود الامريكى فى حاله كانت الاعمده مقيده او غير مقيده حيث ان قيمه k والتى ذكرتها حضرتك على حسب فهمى خاصه ب effective length factor
> وارجو من حضرتك ان تتحملنا حيث اننا نثقل عليك كثيرا ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر.
> تقبل تحياتى .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا لابد من حساب هل الاعمده مقيده جانبيا أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لكى نضرب ارتفاع العمود فى النسبه التى حددها الكود المصرى ففى حالة الاعمده مقيده جانبيا ذكر الكود أن تكون هذه النسبه أقل من 1.00 
أما اذا كانت الاعمده غير مقيده جانبيا فسوف تكون هذه النسبه أكبر من 1.00 وطبعا برنامج الايتابس لايحتوى على الكود المصرى ولكننا نتحايل على البرنامج بتغيير هذه النسب مع العلم بأن التصميم فى النهايه أيضا لن يكون بالكود المصرى 
واذا كنا نريد تحديد قيمة K الحسابيه فأننا نضع قيمتها فى المحور الرئيسى أو الثانوى K3-3 = K2-2 =0.0 حيث أن البرنامج يقوم بحسابها اتوماتيكيا كما يلى وكذلك فى جميع العومل الاخرى 





ونضع نوع ال sway intermaidate لكى يطبق البرنامج الاشتراطات الخاصه بالمنطقه الزلزاليه الثانيه 2A الموجود بها البرج 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 ديسمبر 2012)

وللتصميم المثالى الاقتصادى للاعمده فى برنامج الايتابس للحديد الرأسى فى برنامج الايتابس فيمكن ذلك عن طريق الاتى :-
بعد تصميم الاعمده فسوف نجد الصوره التاليه 





وبعد عمل كليك يميين على العمود داخل المربع الاحمر فسوف نجد الصوره التاليه  





فالتصميم المثالى هو أن تكون القيمه داخل المربع الاخضر =1 اى قيمة ال capacity ratio =1 وعندئذ يتساوى مقدار الحمل الرأسى والعزوم المؤثره على العمود مع قطاع وتسليح العمود أما اذا قلت هذه النسبه عن 1 بنسبه كبيره فهذا يعنى أن التصميم غير اقتصادى 
واذا نظرنا الى المربع الاسود والذى فيه النسبه المؤيه لحديد التسليح =1% اى ال rebar = 1% فيجب أن نلاحظ أن هذه النسبه خادعه لان أقل نسبة تسليح فى الكود الامريكى ubc97 فى الاعمده هى 1% واكبر نسبه هى 7% 
وبالنسبه لتصميم هذا العمود الى حدما هو اقتصادى 
أما اذا راجعنا العمود الموجود داخل المربع الازرق فى الصوره الاولى فسوف نجد الاتى عند عمل كليك يميين عليه 





وطبعا بدون تعليق الكارت الاحمر يعنى أن قطاع العمود غير امن unsafe وهنا لابد من تغيير قطاع العمود الى الاكبر وزيادة حديد التسليح 
أما اذا راجعنا العمود داخل المربع الاخضر فى الصوره الاولى فسوف نجده كالاتى 





فمثل هذا العمود يكون غير اقتصادى لان قدرة تحمله =0.538 اى تقريبا نصف قدره العمود على تحمل الحمل الرأسى والعزوم وبالطبع يلزم هنا تقليل قطاع وتسليح هذا العمود
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عند عمل التصميم الامثل والاقتصادى لاحد الاعمده ونأخذ على سبيل المثال العمود C35 على محور 3-3 يتم عمل الاتى 





بعد انتهاء البرنامج من عمل التصميم نختار هذا العمود ثم كليك يميين ثم اختيار Flex. details فنجد الصوره التاليه 

 



وكما ذكرنا سابقا الحل الاقتصادى أن تكون قيمة =0.729 =capacity ratio والمفروض أن تكون هذه القيمه = 1 ولذلك القطاع الخرسانى فى هذه الحاله والتسليح يكون غير اقتصادى مع ملاحظة أننا نقوم بعمل تحقيق للقطاع اى check وليس تصميم design والتى تم تعريفها عند تعريف القطاع كما يلى 
 



2- يتم عمل وتعريف عدد اخر من قطاعات الاعمده الاقل فى القطاع وذلك من قائمة define> frame section وعلى أن تعريفها أنها للتصميم اى design وليس ك check كما يظهر من الصوره السابقه 
3- بعد اعادة حل البرج واعادة التصميم نختار نفس العمود ثم كليك يميين ثم الضغط على كلمة overwrite ثم نقوم بتغيير قطاع العمود من 45 * 180 سم الى 40 * 150 سم مع ملاحظه أنه تم تعريف قطاع العمود الجديد فى نفس اتجاه قطاع العمود القديم أى اذا كان العمود الاصلى أفقى فلابد وأن يكون القطاع الجديد أفقى لانه فى كثير من الاحيان تحدث أخطاء





وبعد العوده والضغط على ok ندخل مره ثانيه على flex. details فنجد الاتى 





أهم الملاحظات أننا نلاحظ أننا فى مرحلة التصميم Design وأن نسبة الحديد Rebar % أكبر من 1.00 وكذلك قطاع العمود رأسى داخل المربع على اليميين بنفس اتجاه قطاع العمود السابق
وعلى ذلك يكون تسليح هذا العمود =( 1.872 * 40 * 150 )\ 100 = 112.32 سم 2 = 46 قطر 18 مم 
ويجب أن نلاحظ أنه طالما تم تغيير قطاع العمود هنا يجب اعادة حساب ال drift مره ثانيه لان عزم القصور الذاتى قد تغيير وسوف تتغير نسبة مشاركة الاطارات الى حوائط القص 
يتبقى بعد ذلك كيفية استخراج حديد الكانات للعمود
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (25 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اذا بحثنا فى الكود المصرى عن تصميم الاعمده والعزوم الاضافيه نتيجة الانبعاج buckling والتى يتم اضافتها الى العزوم التى يتحملها العمود والتى يتم حسابها من التحليل الانشائى فنجد أن الكود يشترط وجود لامركزيه eccentricity للحمل الرأسى pu واشترط الكود على أن تكون أقل قيمه كما يلى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الأخ الأستاذ المهندس اسامة ممكن توضيح المقصود بالرقم 2.54 تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 ديسمبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الأخ الأستاذ المهندس اسامة ممكن توضيح المقصود بالرقم 2.54 تقبل تحياتي [/size][/size][/size]


2.54 للتحويل من بوصه الى سم لان القانون الاصلى فى الكود يكون بالبوصه وليس بالسم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (25 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> ​اذا نظرنا الى قيم العزوم المكبره والمصعده (Factored & Minimum Biaxial Moments) وهى Mns & Ms فسوف نجد كما وضحنا فى الراوابط السابقه تعتمد على عوامل التصعيد (Axial Force & Biaxial Moment Factors)
> وتكون النتيجه للعزوم كالاتى
> Mu3(non sway bending = 1.013 * 6.561 = 6.647 t.m = major M3-3
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم لله خيرا جميعا علي مجهوداتكم ..................وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 ديسمبر 2012)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم لله خيرا جميعا علي مجهوداتكم ..................وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


اهلا استاذنا الكبير المهندس محمد محى 
اين أنت يارجل واحشنى والله 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
واذا بحثنا فى التحقق من اجهادات القص فى الاعمده فسوف نجدها كالاتى 



وذلك مما هو واضح أن تحمل الخرسانه لاجهادات القص أكبر من قوة القص المؤثره على العمود وبالتالى تكون قطاعات الاعمده امنه للقص وعليه يتم وضع حديد الكانات سواء فى الاتجاه الرئيسى وهو طول العمود أو الاتجاه الثانوى وهو عرض العمود Min على حسب الكود الامريكى أو الكود المصرى 
وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا بفضل من الله من تصميم الاعمده وقبلها من حوائط القص أما الكمرات فيتم تصميمها على برنامج السيف 
ونظرا لان التفاعل من زملائنا المهندسيين قد قل واخشى أن يصاب الزملاء بالملل لذلك ارجو من زميلنا العزيز المهندس ابراهيم أن يقوم بتجميع هذه الدوره من ملفات الاتوكاد وملفات الاكسل وكذلك ملفات الايتابس النهائيه فى ملف واحد حتى نستطيع الرجول اليها والاستفاده منها جميعا وتكون لنا مرجع 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
وارجوا أن يكون العمل كله لوجه الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hema81 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> واذا بحثنا فى التحقق من اجهادات القص فى الاعمده فسوف نجدها كالاتى
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذى العزيز م اسامه اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا المجهود العظيم والمعلومات القيمه والتى لا نستطيع بأى شكل من الاشكال شكرك عليها ولا توجد أى كلمات شكر تعطيك حقك ولكن هذا ما تعودنا عليه دائما من استاذنا المهندس اسامه من العطاء وعدم التأخر عن مساعده الاخرين جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك لك فى عمرك وعملك .
واكرر وسأظل اكرر ان شاء الله الدعوه لجميع اخواننا المهندسين على المشاركه والتفاعل حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع وان شاء الله سأقوم بتجميع ما تم التوصل اليه حتى الان واعتذر عن الاقلال فى المشاركه هذا الايام لانشغالى فى العمل وان شاء الله اعود للتشرف بالمتابعه مع كل ما يقدمه لنا استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه فى اقرب وقت ممكن بأذن الله.
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## nawalid6 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

لي سؤال واعتذر ان كان بعيد عن مسار الحديث هل في حالة وجود بدروم نترج الجدران الاستنادية تقاوم احمال الزلازل مع جدران القص ام يتم تخفيض معامل المرونة لجعلها لا تدخل في مقاومة الزلازل؟؟ واعتذر عن قطع مساؤ الحديث


----------



## nawalid6 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال اخر بعد اذنكم
كيف يمكن بعد حل المنشا التحقق من كفاية جدران القص وسلامة توزيعها من الموديل الايتابس
وطريقة حساب مركز الكتلة ومركز الجساءة؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 ديسمبر 2012)

nawalid6 قال:


> لي سؤال واعتذر ان كان بعيد عن مسار الحديث هل في حالة وجود بدروم نترج الجدران الاستنادية تقاوم احمال الزلازل مع جدران القص ام يتم تخفيض معامل المرونة لجعلها لا تدخل في مقاومة الزلازل؟؟ واعتذر عن قطع مساؤ الحديث





nawalid6 قال:


> سؤال اخر بعد اذنكم
> كيف يمكن بعد حل المنشا التحقق من كفاية جدران القص وسلامة توزيعها من الموديل الايتابس
> وطريقة حساب مركز الكتلة ومركز الجساءة؟


واضح أنك لم تطلع على الموضوع الاصلى وسوف تجده على الرابط التالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-29.html#post2768191

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف word يحتوى على ما جاء فى هذا الرابط من شرح متميز لتصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب لاستاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه نواره والملف مقسم على اربعه اجزاء  على الروابط التاليه :
التصميم.part1.rar
التصميم.part2.rar
التصميم.part3.rar
التصميم.part4.rar
ارجو ان يستفيد منه جميع اخواننا المهندسين على منتدنا العزيز وان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله وننتظر من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة المزيد كما عودنا دائما .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## وائل ناجي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الجزء الاول غير موجود


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خیرا


----------



## hema81 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مرفق ملف word يحتوى على ما جاء فى هذا الرابط من شرح متميز لتصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب لاستاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه نواره والملف مقسم على اربعه اجزاء  على الروابط التاليه :
> التصميم.part1.rar
> التصميم.part2.rar
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الرجاء اعاده محاوله التحميل مرة اخرى حيث ان جميع الروابط تعمل معى ولا توجد اى مشكله وفى حاله وجود مشكله فى التحميل سأحاول رفعها على روابط اخرى .
تقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (27 ديسمبر 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مرفق ملف word يحتوى على ما جاء فى هذا الرابط من شرح متميز لتصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب لاستاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه نواره والملف مقسم على اربعه اجزاء  على الروابط التاليه :
> 
> 
> ...



الاخ المهندس ابراهيم
جميع الروابط مقفلة ممكن اعادة رفعها
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## EmadEzzat (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل نرجو اعادة الرفع.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## myada1 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط الاول لا يعمل


----------



## hema81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق روابط ملف ال word على الروابط التاليه :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tx6YDYt3/part1.html
التصميم.part2 - Download - 4shared - ebrahim gad
التصميم.part3 - Download - 4shared - ebrahim gad
التصميم.part4 - Download - 4shared - ebrahim gad
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## EmadEzzat (28 ديسمبر 2012)

تم التحميل شكرا للمهندس ابراهيم و لاستاذنا المهندس أسامة نوارة


----------



## hema81 (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا كما أود ان يكتمل هذا المشروع ويكتمل هذا العمل بعد الجهد الكبير الذى بذل فيه من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة وجميع من شارك فى هذا العمل وبذل فيه الوقت والجهد حتى نخرج بعمل متكامل يستفيد منه الجميع من اخواننا المهندسين العرب على منتدنا العزيز .
وكنت قد وضعت اهداف المشروع على هذا الرابط بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للبرج تحت احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى كما يلى :






وبدأنا بتصميم حوائط القص وانتهينا منها والحمد لله ثم انتقلنا بعد ذلك الى تصميم الاعمده ودائما وكما اشار استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه فان تصميم الاعمده مزعج وحاول استاذنا م اسامه توضيح هذه الجزئيه وكيفيه التصميم الاقتصادى للاعمده ولكن تبقى المشكله لدى فى تحديد المدخلات التى يتم تعريفها للبرنامج لتصميم الاعمده واولها تحديد نوع الاطارات هل هى مقيده Non sway او مقيده Sway وحاولت عمل ملف لتحديد نوع الاطارات طبقا للكود الامريكى حتى نحقق جميع شروط الكود الامريكى والذى يتم التصميم واخراج النتائج طبقا اليه والملف على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?dqa1nwabu7lq99o
وطبعا تم افتراض قيم الدرفت للاعمده كما بالصورة التاليه 





وارجو من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه توضيح كيفيه حساب هذه القيمه وحالات التحميل الخاصه بها وعلى كلا هل يمكن اعتبار الاطارات من النوع Sway وتصميم الاعمده بناءا على ذلك ونكون اكثر امانا ؟؟؟ 
اما بالنسبه لباقى المعاملات التى يتم ادخالها والخاصه بطول الانبعاج للاعمده والعزوم المتولده على الاعمده والتى اشار اليها م. اسامه فى احد مشاركاته كما يلى 





حيث كما نرى اشار م.اسامه بأن يتم وضع جميع القيم بصفر ليقوم البرنامج بحسابها اتوماتيكيا ارجو التأكيد على ذلك والتوضيح 
اما بالنسبه لباقى مراحل تصميم الاعمده من التصميم الاقتصادى وحساب قيمه التسليح الرأسى والافقى فالامور على ما اعتقد واضحه ولكن كما قلت ان المشكله فى المعاملات التى يتم اختيارها للتصميم .
ارجو توضيح الامور السابقه حتى ننتهى من التصميم النهائى للاعمده وعمل اللوحات الانشائيه للمحاور والاعمده وتفاصيل التسليح لقطاعات حوائط القص والاعمده ويتبقى لنا الكمرات الرابطه Coupling beam حتى يمكن عمل لوحة تفاصيل التسليح لسقف الدور المتكرر .
وان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من ما سبق يتم تخصيص رابط اخر لتصميم الاساسات للبرج نظرا لاهميه هذا الموضوع .
ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت على احد وان نعاود التفاعل والمشاركه لاستكمال هذا المشروع باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## osama adel dawoud (1 يناير 2013)

تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على هذا الملف والذى يعتبر من الملفات المهمه فى دراسة الزلازل ولكن توجد ملاحظه وهى أننا نحسب قيمة (Q) والتى تسمى معامل حساسية المبنى وذلك لكل دور من أدوار المبنى حيث فى قانون حساب قيمة(Q) يتم القسمه على قيمة (Vu) لكل دور وليس كما هو واضح فى الحسابات لاجمالى قوة القص القاعدى عند الاساسات وكما تعرف فانه من المتوقع أن تزيد قيمة (Q) لكل دور كلما اتجهنا الى اعلى مرورا بالادوار التى يحدث عندها أقصى قيمة drift الى الادوار العليا الاخيره حيث تقل الاحمال وكما يجب ايجاد قيمة (Q)مره فى اتجاه X ومره فى اتجاه Y
 لذلك نرجو اعادة عمل الملف السابق لكل دور بالطريقه الموضحه سابقا لان معمل حساسية المبنى على حسب الكود المصرى أيضا له حدود وتقسيمات تتوقف على قيمته ويجب الاتزيد قيمته عن 0.30 لانه بعد هذه القيمه يجب تغيير النظام الانشائى المقاوم للاحمال الافقيه



  
أما بالنسبه للمعاملات فى الصوره السابقه لبرنامج الايتابس فهى صحيحه كما ذكرت نضع قيمتها = صفر حتى يقوم البرنامج بحسابها اتوماتيكيا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على هذا الملف والذى يعتبر من الملفات المهمه فى دراسة الزلازل ولكن توجد ملاحظه وهى أننا نحسب قيمة (Q) والتى تسمى معامل حساسية المبنى وذلك لكل دور من أدوار المبنى حيث فى قانون حساب قيمة(Q) يتم القسمه على قيمة (Vu) لكل دور وليس كما هو واضح فى الحسابات لاجمالى قوة القص القاعدى عند الاساسات وكما تعرف فانه من المتوقع أن تزيد قيمة (Q) لكل دور كلما اتجهنا الى اعلى مرورا بالادوار التى يحدث عندها أقصى قيمة drift الى الادوار العليا الاخيره حيث تقل الاحمال وكما يجب ايجاد قيمة (Q)مره فى اتجاه X ومره فى اتجاه Y
> لذلك نرجو اعادة عمل الملف السابق لكل دور بالطريقه الموضحه سابقا لان معمل حساسية المبنى على حسب الكود المصرى أيضا له حدود وتقسيمات تتوقف على قيمته ويجب الاتزيد قيمته عن 0.30 لانه بعد هذه القيمه يجب تغيير النظام الانشائى المقاوم للاحمال الافقيه
> تقبل تحياتى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يمكن للتوضيح أكثر لهذا الموضوع لكيفية حساب قيمة ( Pu * ∆)/ ( Vu * Lc) =(Q) ∑لكل دور يمكن عمل الاتى 
1- بعد حل البرج على البرنامج ندخل على قائمة display>show tables >Displacement >Tables story drift كما يلى وذلك لايجاد قيمة أقصى قيمة لل drift فى اتجاه X وكذلك فى اتجاه Y لكل دور وذلك لعدد 24 حالة تحميل الخاصه بالزلازل 

  



وذلك لان الملف السابق الذى قام به المهندس ابراهيم كانت قيمة الdrift لكل عمود ولم يكن فيه ذكر لحوائط القص وكذلك تم ادخال كل قوة القص القاعدى برغم انها يتحملها حوائط القص بالاضافه الى الاعمده لذلك سوف نبحث عن أقصى قيمة لل drift لكل دور لنتعامل معها وذلك من النتائج السابقه ثم يتم سحب هذه النتائج الى الاكسل لمعرفه اقصى قيمة كما بالصوره التاليه وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على قيمة ( Δo) كما بالقانون 

 



2- يتم ايجاد قيمة Pu وذلك لحوائط القص والاعمده وذلك للاحمال الميته وأحمال التشطيبات والحوائط والاحمال الحيه وعلى أن يكون ذلك لحالة تحميل واحده وهى حالة ال ultimate لاننا هنا نبحث عن الاحمال الرأسيه فقط وذلك لكل دور وذلك من قائمة display >show tables> frame output & wall output كما يلى 





وعلى أن يتم سحب هذه القيم الى الاكسل لايجاد قيمة Pu لاعمدة وحوائط الدور الواحد ولكل ادوار المبنى 
3- لايجاد قيمة Vu نتركها للمهندس ابراهيم ان شاء الله يوضح لنا كيفية ايجاد قيمة اجمالى قوى القص القاعدى لكل دور لمجموع الاعمده وحوائط القص واخيرا قيمة Lc وهى ارتفاع الدور وبذلك يمكن ايجاد فى النهاية قيمة (Q) لكل دور المطلوبه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## MHSala7 (6 يناير 2013)

مهما الواحد شكركم كلكم مش هيوفيكم حقكم و بجد موضوع نادر جدا من حيت الشرح والكفاءات اللي بتتناقش 
ما شاء الله عليكم بجد 

وبوجه شكر خاص للمهندس اسامه نواره على العلم ده الذي لم يبخل به علينا بجد ربنا يكرمك على المجهود ده ... ربنا يزيدكم من علمه و نفع بكم خلقه وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## MHSala7 (6 يناير 2013)

موضوع مثل هذا كيف لم يتم تثبيته ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hema81 (7 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يمكن للتوضيح أكثر لهذا الموضوع لكيفية حساب قيمة ( Pu * ∆)/ ( Vu * Lc) =(Q) ∑لكل دور يمكن عمل الاتى
> 1- بعد حل البرج على البرنامج ندخل على قائمة display>show tables >Displacement >Tables story drift كما يلى وذلك لايجاد قيمة أقصى قيمة لل drift فى اتجاه X وكذلك فى اتجاه Y لكل دور وذلك لعدد 24 حالة تحميل الخاصه بالزلازل
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على حرصه الدائم على توضيح مايقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمه حتى تتحقق الفائده واستكمالا للحسابات الخاصه بمعامل حساسيه المبنى Q والذى يستخدم لتحديد تقيد الاعمده هل هى SWAY او Non sway وكذلك لتحديد مدى الحاجه لاخذ تأثير ال P-Delta فى حسابات الزلازل من عدمه وتبقى معرفه كيفيه ايجاد قوة القص المؤثرة على كل دور من ادوار البرج والتى يمكن الحصول عليها من قائمة Display / show tables / Buliding out put / story shears كما بالصورة التاليه 





والذى يمكن نسخه للاكسيل والتعامل معه .
ولقد حاولت عمل الملف التالى لحساب Q بناءا على توضيحات استاذنا المهندس اسامه والملف على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?8me9lqaj61twddy
وذلك على اعتبار ان القيمه delta / lc هى قيمه الدرفت المستنتجه من البرنامج وبذلك تصبح الصيغه الخاصه بقانون حساب ال Q هى كالتالى 
Q = sum Pu * Max story drift / Vu 
وارجو التصحيح ان كان هناك خطأ فى ذلك 
فى انتظار الرد والتعليق حتى ننتهى من هذا الملف المهم والذى يعتبر الاساس لتصميم الاعمده .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على هذا الملف الذى اكتمل بالعلومات الصحيحه والمهم جدا والذى سوف نشعر بأهميته عند دراسة مبنى غير مثماثل وذو ارتفاعات مختلفه للادوار والاعمده ولكن نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم تكملة هذا الملف بتحديد الخطوه التاليه بعد تحديد نوعية الدور هل هو مقيد braced or non braced اى نوع الاعمده هل هى sway or non sway فيجب تحديد التسلسل مثل الكود المصرى لمعامل حساسية الحركه النسبيه للدور Q فماذا نفعل اذا كانت قيمةQ أكبر من 0.10 أو تقع قيمتها بين 0.10 الى 0.20 الى أن نصل الى 0.30 
أما المطلوب التفكير فيه كيف نقوم بعمل تحليل ال P- delta على برنامج الايتابس وهل هذا التحليل مطلوب عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى فقط أو يمكن عمله للتحليل الاستاتيكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (7 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على هذا الملف الذى اكتمل بالعلومات الصحيحه والمهم جدا والذى سوف نشعر بأهميته عند دراسة مبنى غير مثماثل وذو ارتفاعات مختلفه للادوار والاعمده ولكن نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم تكملة هذا الملف بتحديد الخطوه التاليه بعد تحديد نوعية الدور هل هو مقيد braced or non braced اى نوع الاعمده هل هى sway or non sway فيجب تحديد التسلسل مثل الكود المصرى لمعامل حساسية الحركه النسبيه للدور Q فماذا نفعل اذا كانت قيمةQ أكبر من 0.10 أو تقع قيمتها بين 0.10 الى 0.20 الى أن نصل الى 0.30
> أما المطلوب التفكير فيه كيف نقوم بعمل تحليل ال P- delta على برنامج الايتابس وهل هذا التحليل مطلوب عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى فقط أو يمكن عمله للتحليل الاستاتيكى
> تقبل تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على كلماتك الطيبه والملف المطلوب على الرابط التالى :
Q Final(2).rar
حيث قمت بتكمله الملف للتحقق من ما اذا كنا سنهمل تأثير ال P-Delta ام سيتم اخذ تأثيرها فى حسابات الزلازل ولمعرفه ذلك يتم عمل التحققات التاليه :
1- اذا كانت Q< 0.10 يتم اهمال تأثير ال P-DELTA 
2- اذا كانت Q اكبر من او تساوى 0.10 واقل من 0.20 يتم ضرب القوى الناتجة من الزلازل فى معامل تكبير FACTOR =1/1-Q 
3- اذا كانت Q اكبر من او تساوى 0.20 واقل من او تساوى 0.30 فلابد من اخذ تأثير ال P-Delta فى التحليل الانشائى 4- اذا كانت Q اكبر من 0.30 يكون النظام الانشائى غير امن ويلزم تغييره .
وفى الملف المرفق تسلسل ل  4Check حيث اذا لم يتحقق الشرط الاول يتم الانتقال الى الشرط الثانى وهكذا ..........
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لنحاول سويا دراسة مقدار التغيير الذى يحدث للقوى المختلفه من عزوم وقوى قص للاعمده بعد ادخال ثأثير ال P- delta كما يلى 

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يناير 2013)

وللتعريف أكثر عن حالات التحميل لل P-Delta يمكن الرجوع الى ال help الخاص بالبرنامج كالاتى 





لذلك لنحاول مع زميلنا العزيز م ابراهيم تطبيق ذلك على البرج ودراسة التغيير فى قيم العزوم وأى حاله تكون حرجه من حالات التحميل السابقه 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (8 يناير 2013)

ا*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه 
بعد الانتهاء من تحديد معامل حساسيه المبنى Q لكل دور من ادوار البرج وتحديد ما اذا كانت الاعمده مقيده او غير مقيده بكل دور وكذلك تحديد مدى الحاجه الى اخذ تأثير ال P-DELTA فى التحليل الانشائى من عدمه .
هناك بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ان يتسع صدرك اليها فمن خلال النتائج التى توصلنا اليها فقد وجدنا ان الاعمده مقيده فى الدور الاول والدور العشرين وغير مقيده فى باقى الادوار فكيف سيكون التعامل فى هذه الحاله هل سيتم تعريف نوع الاعمدة بالدور على حسب اذا كانت مقيده ام غير مقيده ام نعتبر ان الاعمده غير مقيده فى جميع الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالمثل لاخذ تأثير ال P-DELTA وجدنا انه لاداعى لاخذ تأثيرها فى اتجاه X مثلا بينما فى اتجاه Y سيتم تكبير القوى الناتجه من الزلازل بمقدار FACTOR اكبر من 1 والذى تم حسابه بالملف الذى قمت بعمله فكيف سيتم تطبيق هذا المعامل على نتائج التصميم بالبرنامج ام سيتم التصميم فى هذه الحاله خارج البرنامج بعد تكبير قيم قوى القص والعزوم على الاعمده بمقدار ال FACTOR الذى قمنا بحسابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح لهذه النقط قبل البدء فى عمل تحليل ال P-DELTA اذا تكرمت حضرتك .
وعلى افتراض اننا اعتبرنا ان جميع الاعمده بجميع الادوار من النوع INTERMEDIATE SWAY ووضع جميع المعاملات الاخرى الخاصة بتصميم الاعمده بصفر ليقوم البرنامج بحسابها اتوماتيكيا كما وضحت حضرتك من قبل كما بالصورة التاليه :
*





*حاولت عمل التصميم الاقتصادى للاعمده ولكن وجدت النتائج فى الحدود الطبيعيه ولكن بالنظر الى العمود C34 كما بالصورة التاليه 
*




*واستعراض نتائج التصميم لهذا العمود نجد انه غير محقق كما يلى 
*




*وبالضغط على OVERWRITE ** نجد ان البرنامج قد قام بوضع قيمه كبيرة جدا لنسبه طول الانبعاج والتى وصلت الى 20 كما يلى 
*




*وهى قيمه غير طبيعيه وعليها يتم حساب طول العمود فى التصميم والذى وصل الى 65 متر كما يلى 
*




*وبالطبع مهما تم تكبير القطاع لتصميمه على البرنامج فلن نتمكن من ذلك ولقد حاولت الوصول الى سبب حدوث ذلك فى هذا العمود تحديدا ولكنى لم اتمكن من الوصول للسبب .
ارجو التوضيح من حضرتك وعذرا على هذة المقاطعه وان شاء الله نستكمل سويا دراسه تأثير ال P-DELTA على نتائج التحليل الانشائى من عزوم وقوى قص على الاعمده .
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (8 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف المشروع على برنامج الايتاب طبقا لاخر ما تم التوصل اليه للاطلاع على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1d8db2g9l1idyhi
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> ا*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه
> بعد الانتهاء من تحديد معامل حساسيه المبنى Q لكل دور من ادوار البرج وتحديد ما اذا كانت الاعمده مقيده او غير مقيده بكل دور وكذلك تحديد مدى الحاجه الى اخذ تأثير ال P-DELTA فى التحليل الانشائى من عدمه .
> هناك بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ان يتسع صدرك اليها فمن خلال النتائج التى توصلنا اليها فقد وجدنا ان الاعمده مقيده فى الدور الاول والدور العشرين وغير مقيده فى باقى الادوار فكيف سيكون التعامل فى هذه الحاله هل سيتم تعريف نوع الاعمدة بالدور على حسب اذا كانت مقيده ام غير مقيده ام نعتبر ان الاعمده غير مقيده فى جميع الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالمثل لاخذ تأثير ال P-DELTA وجدنا انه لاداعى لاخذ تأثيرها فى اتجاه X مثلا بينما فى اتجاه Y سيتم تكبير القوى الناتجه من الزلازل بمقدار FACTOR اكبر من 1 والذى تم حسابه بالملف الذى قمت بعمله فكيف سيتم تطبيق هذا المعامل على نتائج التصميم بالبرنامج ام سيتم التصميم فى هذه الحاله خارج البرنامج بعد تكبير قيم قوى القص والعزوم على الاعمده بمقدار ال FACTOR الذى قمنا بحسابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## hema81 (9 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه واتفق مع حضرتك فى ان الموضوع كبير ومعقد بعض الشئ واننا اذا رغبنا فى ان نكون من هؤلاء المهندسين القلائل الذين يستطيعون تصميم ابراج ذات مواصفات خاصه فعلينا بذل الكثير من الجهد وايضا لابد من وجود اساتذه افاضل من امثال حضرتك والذين لا يبخلون على المبتدئين امثالنا فى تقديم ما لديهم من معلومات وخبرات ونحاول سويا فى الوصول الى اعلى مستوى ممكن ومساعده بعضنا البعض حتى نرقى بمستونا وبمستوى المهندس العربى وطالما انه يوجد لدينا مثل هذا المنتدى الموقر فأعتقد ان الموضوع غير مستحيل ان شاء الله .
مرفق ملف المشروع بعد تصحيح وضع العمود C34 والذى كان بالفعل غير مرتبط بالبلاطه فى الادوار من الدور الاول حتى الدور التاسع عشر والملف على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?5brw9zpanq40r3n
تقبل تحياتى .
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك مهندس ابراهيم على كلماتك الطيبه 
ننتقل الان الى مرحلة تنفيذ هذا البرج فاذا قلنا أننا سوف نبدأ مرحلة التنفيذ فأول سؤال هو الجدول الزمنى فكم سوف يستغرق تنفيذ هذا البرج ؟؟؟ فاذا قلنا سنتيين على الاقل وأن صب أعمدة وسقف دور واحد سوف تستغرق من 20 الى 22 يوم 
وبالتالى سوف يكون اتصال اعمدة الادوار ببعضها سوف يأخذ مراحل ثم عندما ننتهى من الدور الارضى خرسانات ونبدأ فى الدور الاول سوف يبدأ العمل فى أعمال المبانى ثم المحاره ثم التشطيبات الداخليه 
اى أننا سوف نتأتى فى مرحله من المراحل سوف يكون هنالك عمل فى جميع مراحل وبنود الخرسانات والتشطيبات الخاصه بالبرج لكى نستطيع الانتهاء من جميع الاعمال حسب الجدول الزمنى 
السؤال هنا هل تم عمل الحل الانشائى للبرج على برنامج الايتابس بنفس وتيره البرنامج الزمنى فى التنفيذ ؟؟؟؟
يعنى بوضوح أكثر نحن صممنا البرج 20 دور على برنامج الايتابس الاعمده متصله مع بعضها البعض وهذا لايتم فى الطبيعه ------- طيب وما المشكله فى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟ المشكله أن الحل للبرج على برنامج الايتابس تم فى ان واحد وارتباط الاعمده مع بعضها البعض سوف يجعل العزوم تختلف فى قيمتها أثناء مرحلة التنفيذ عن قيم العزوم التى تم التصميم عليها !!!!!!!!!!!!!
يعنى لوأننا فى مرحلة التنفيذ فى سقف الدور العاشر فى هذه المرحلة يعتبر الدور العاشر سقف نهائى بالنسبه للادوار التى أسفله وبالتالى سوف نلاحظ أن قيم العزوم على الاعمده كبيره مقارنة بنفس قيم العزوم اذا تم تنفيذ البرج كاملا 20 دور 
ولننظر الى الفيديو التالى وهو لشركة CSI والذى يوضح هذه الظاهره والتى تسمى Sequential Construction Case وذلك من قائمة Define فى برنامج الايتابس على الرابط التالى 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTEuKAIhp-E

لذلك نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم تطبيق وعمل هذه الظاهره على البرج الخاص بنا لندرس ماهو الفرق فى قيم العزوم وتأثير ذلك على تصميم القطاعات 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك مهندس ابراهيم على كلماتك الطيبه
> ننتقل الان الى مرحلة تنفيذ هذا البرج فاذا قلنا أننا سوف نبدأ مرحلة التنفيذ فأول سؤال هو الجدول الزمنى فكم سوف يستغرق تنفيذ هذا البرج ؟؟؟ فاذا قلنا سنتيين على الاقل وأن صب أعمدة وسقف دور واحد سوف تستغرق من 20 الى 22 يوم
> وبالتالى سوف يكون اتصال اعمدة الادوار ببعضها سوف يأخذ مراحل ثم عندما ننتهى من الدور الارضى خرسانات ونبدأ فى الدور الاول سوف يبدأ العمل فى أعمال المبانى ثم المحاره ثم التشطيبات الداخليه
> ...


بارك الله فيك استاذنا م اسامه وجعل ذلك ميزان حسناتك

هل هناك حالات تحميل خاصه لهذه الحاله؟


----------



## hema81 (11 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك مهندس ابراهيم على كلماتك الطيبه
> ننتقل الان الى مرحلة تنفيذ هذا البرج فاذا قلنا أننا سوف نبدأ مرحلة التنفيذ فأول سؤال هو الجدول الزمنى فكم سوف يستغرق تنفيذ هذا البرج ؟؟؟ فاذا قلنا سنتيين على الاقل وأن صب أعمدة وسقف دور واحد سوف تستغرق من 20 الى 22 يوم
> وبالتالى سوف يكون اتصال اعمدة الادوار ببعضها سوف يأخذ مراحل ثم عندما ننتهى من الدور الارضى خرسانات ونبدأ فى الدور الاول سوف يبدأ العمل فى أعمال المبانى ثم المحاره ثم التشطيبات الداخليه
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه وبالفعل وكما هو واضح بالفيديو الذى ارفقته حضرتك ان هذه الخاصيه داخل برنامج الايتاب من اهم المزايا التى يتحها لنا البرنامج فى التمثيل الامثل للمبنى وكما يتم تنفيذه على الطبيعه وتأثير ذلك على الاجهادات المتولده على العناصر الانشائيه فاذا افترضنا اننا سنقوم بصب الادوار الخاصه بالبرج دور واحد فقط فى كل مرحله صب يتم تعريف ذلك للبرنامج كما يلى من قائمة define / add sequential  contraction case كما يلى 
*




*حيث تفعيل الخيارات التاليه 
*




*وكما نرى فقد تم اختيار حاله التحميل dead فقط وهى الوزن الذاتى للمنشأ لعمل التحميل المتسلسل للبرج **والمراحل stage دور واحد فقط لكل مرحله .
وبعد ذلك يتم عمل RUN للبرج وبعد اكتمال عمليه التحليل يتم ايضا عمل RUN لحالات تحميل البناء المتسلسل للبرج كما يلى :
*



*
وعند استعراض النتائج للحاله DEAD-SQ نلاحظ الفارق بين العزوم وقوى القص والترخيم للعناصر عنه فى حاله dead والذى يظهر واضحا فى الكمرات .
والسؤال هنا لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه كيف سيتم اخذ تأثير ذلك فى نتائج التصميم وهذا ما يهمنا هنا فقد حاولت دراسه هذه الحاله وذلك عن طريق تفعيل الخيار التالى 
*




*والذى يعنى باننا نجعل البرنامج يقوم باستبدال الحاله dead بالحاله dead-SQ اثناء التصميم ولكن كما نرى بانه يستبدلها فى الحالات ال default **التى يقوم البرنامج بعملها فهل يمكن استبدالها فى الحالات التى قمنا نحن بادخالها للبرنامج حيث قمت بحل الملف مرة بدون تفعيل هذا الخيار ومرة اخرى بتفعيله ولكنى لم اجد فرق يذكر فى نتائج التصميم فهل السبب فى ذلك اننا قمنا بالغاء حالات التحميل ال DEFAULT وعمل حالات اخرى وبالتالى لم يستبدل البرنامج الحاله DEAD بالحاله DEAD-SQ 
فى انتظار الرد والتعليق ومزيد من التوضيح من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه .
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> **والسؤال هنا لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه كيف سيتم اخذ تأثير ذلك فى نتائج التصميم وهذا ما يهمنا هنا فقد حاولت دراسه هذه الحاله وذلك عن طريق تفعيل الخيار التالى
> *
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
لابد وأن نعرف أننا عندما درسنا موضوع ال P-delta وكذلك حالة ال Construction Sequence فأننا نعمل حالات تحليل Nonlinear اى أننا دخلنا للتحليل اللاخطى للمنشأ وهذا النوع من التحاليل يجب التعامل معه بحذر لانه يأخذ وقت كبير للحل على برنامج الايتابس وكم أن اى تعريف اضافى أو عدم تعريف حالة التحميل بطريقه صحيحه فسوف تؤدى الى نتائج غير صحيحه 
وكما أن التحليليين السابقيين من التحاليل الثانويه فى الابنيه المتماثله والمتوسطة الارتفاع لذلك لم تظهر له أهميه فى البرج الخاص بنا ولكنها تصبح مهمه فى الابنيه الغير متماثله والعاليه 
ويتبقى لنا أهم هذه التحاليل وهو ال pushover Analysis والذى هو بحق مدرسه منفرده ومن يتقنه يستطيع أن يكون يصبح مهندس تصميم زلازل من الدرجه الاولى ومهندس تدعيم وترميم للمبانى القائمة بمعنى الكلمه وبالطبع برنامج ال perform 3d هو الاكثر تخصصا فى التحاليل الثلاثه السابقه أفضل من برنامج الايتابس
أما عن كيفية معالجة حالة ال**Construction Sequence وادخالها فى التصميم فيمكن الاعتماد على ادخال حالات التحميل ال **default التى يقوم البرنامج بعملها اتوماتيكيا وادخالها مع الحالات ال25 التى تم عملها وبالطبع يمكن تعديل كود ال ubc97 بكود أحدث لتعديل حالات التحميل الخاصه بالتصميم 
تقبل تحياتى 
 *


----------



## eng_moukble (14 يناير 2013)

هو ليه الموضوع الجميل ده توقف ليه


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يناير 2013)

eng_moukble قال:


> هو ليه الموضوع الجميل ده توقف ليه


الموضوع لم يتوقف ولكن ان شاء الله سوف نبدأ فى تحليل الدفع المتتالى وهو ال pushover analysis وهو من المواضيع الشيقه والمهمه ونادرا ما تجد شروحات واضحه وكما اجد أن الزملاء قد حدث لهم بعض الملل 
لذلك من لديه أى معلومه عن هذا التحليل فليتقدم بها لكى نستفيد منها جميعا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## midocizar (23 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا , هل يمكن عمل فيديو مجمع لكل هذه الخطوات حتى يكون مرجع لنا فيما بعد


----------



## ayelamayem77 (23 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على كلماتك الطيبه والملف المطلوب على الرابط التالى :
> Q Final(2).rar
> حيث قمت بتكمله الملف للتحقق من ما اذا كنا سنهمل تأثير ال P-Delta ام سيتم اخذ تأثيرها فى حسابات الزلازل ولمعرفه ذلك يتم عمل التحققات التاليه :
> 1



*أخي المهندس أبراهيم:

أرجو منك وضع رابط ملف الايتابس النهائي الذي حسبت منه قيمه الstability index للإطلاع

و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (23 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أخواني في الله

أحب أن أضيف بعض المعومات حول طريقه حساب *

*Stability index**و هي أحد الطرق المتبعه لتحديد ما أذا كان الدور مقيد جانبيا أو

غير مقيد حسب الكود الامريكي.
*
*المرجع لما سأوضحه بعون الله هو:*
*PCA-NOTES ON ACI318-08-CHAPTER 11*



*Q=**Σ**Pu x delta / Vus x Lc

*​*التعريف من المرجع السابق:
*

*ΣPu and Vus are the total factored vertical load and the horizontal story shear from the same load combination in the story under consideration 
*​ 
*ΣPu = total vertical load in the story corresponding to the lateral loading case for which **Σ**Pu is greatest*
*

*​ا*لمقصود مما سبق أن الاحمال الرأسيه و الافقيه تؤخذ من حاله تحميل واحده حيث أن هذه الحاله تعطي أكبر قيمه للحمل الرأسي عند الدور الذي يتم دراسته.

مثال:

ليكن منشأ ما يتم دراسته بواسطه الايتابس تحت الاحمال الرأسيه + الرياح في اتجاه واحد فقط .

حالات التحميل التي تشمل الاحمال الافقيه + الرأسيه حسب الكود الامريكي aci318-08 مع وجود تخفيض للأحمال الحيه كما يلي:

*
*0.9D+1.6W

1.2D+0.5L+0.5Lr+1.6w

1.2D+1.6Lr+0.8W

*​*يتم أستخدام المعادله الثانيه حيث أنها تعطي أكبر حمل رأسي و 

للتعويض في معادله 

الSTABILITY INDEX يلاحظ بضروره ضرب

STORY **BASE SHEAR من برنامج الايتابس في 1.6

و كذلك الدريفت لابد **من ضربه **في 1.6 حسب حاله التحميل

المستخدمه سابقا.** 

**

الرابط لمثال محلول من المرجع السابق:

http://www.mediafire.com/?n3es5v4nhkbv13h

تقبلوا تحياتي

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


*
*
*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> أخواني في الله
> أحب أن أضيف بعض المعومات حول طريقه حساب *
> *Stability index**و هي أحد الطرق المتبعه لتحديد ما أذا كان الدور مقيد جانبيا أو
> ...





ayelamayem77 قال:


> *PCA-NOTES ON ACI318-08-CHAPTER 11*
> *Q=ΣPu x delta / Vus x Lc
> التعريف من المرجع السابق:*
> *ΣPu and Vus are the total factored vertical load and the horizontal story shear from the same load combination in the story under consideration
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المثال المرفق تم الحل على أساس أن الاحمال working والنتائج كذلك working وكذلك ال drift كل هذه القيم فى المثال المرفق هى working وبالتالى تم استخدام عوامل التصعيد سواء لقيم ال Pu وكذلك قوى القص الافقيه الناتجه من احمال الرياح وكذلك قيم ال drift تم تصعيده للحصول على القيم ultimate وذلك للتطبيق فى قاون الحصول على قيمة ( Q ) 
وكذلك المبنى الذى تم عليه هذا المثال مبنى متماثل لذلك سواء درسنا فى اى اتجاه سوف نحصل على نفس النتائج 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## ayelamayem77 (23 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> * وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> المثال المرفق تم الحل على أساس أن الاحمال working والنتائج كذلك working وكذلك ال drift كل هذه القيم فى المثال المرفق هى working وبالتالى تم استخدام عوامل التصعيد سواء لقيم ال pu وكذلك قوى القص الافقيه الناتجه من احمال الرياح وكذلك قيم ال drift تم تصعيده للحصول على القيم ultimate وذلك للتطبيق فى قاون الحصول على قيمة ( q )
> وكذلك المبنى الذى تم عليه هذا المثال مبنى متماثل لذلك سواء درسنا فى اى اتجاه سوف نحصل على نفس النتائج
> تقبل تحيات ى *



المهندس الفاضل / أسامه

شكرا علي الرد 

لي أستفسار ؟

النتائج التي يقوم بعرضها برنامج الايتابس للstory shear من قائمه

display -show tables-building output-story shear

تكون لحاله تحميل أفقيه من زلازل أو رياح بدون معاملات تصعيد 

و كذلك الstory drift من القائمه التاليه

display -show tables-displacement data-story drift 

تكون بلا معاملات تصعيد

هل تتفق معي ؟؟

أذا لابد من ضرب قيمه الdrift و الstory shear

التي حصلنا عليها من الإيتابس

في معامل التصعيد حسب حاله التحميل التي يجب دراستها لأعطاء أكبر قيمه 

للstability index للدور الذي يتم دراسته حيث أن الاحمال في معادله 

الSTABILITY INDEX هي أحمال شامله معامل تصعيد

أرجو التصحيح إن أخطأت

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (23 يناير 2013)

المهندس الفاضل أسامه 

أرجو مراحعه الرابط التالي و هو محاوله مني لتوضيح فكره الCRCACKED SECTION ANALYSIS 

لأن رأي حضرتك يهمني جدا في هذا الموضوع 

و جزاك الله خيرا

الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t356593.html

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## hema81 (23 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *أخي المهندس أبراهيم:
> 
> أرجو منك وضع رابط ملف الايتابس النهائي الذي حسبت منه قيمه الstability index للإطلاع
> 
> و جزاك الله خيرا*



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تفضل اخى الكريم م ايمن ملف المشروع النهائى بعد الانتهاء من التحليل الاستاتيكى وتصميم حوائط القص والاعمده على الرابط التالى:
FinaL 3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project(2).rar
وهذا الملف تم عمل تعديل عليه بعد حساب قيمه ال Q لضبط وضع العمود C34 حيث انه كان غير مرتبط بالبلاطه فى الادوار لذا احب ان انوه بأنك سوف تجد اختلاف طفيف فى قيم ال drift عند مقارنه النتائج من هذا الملف مع القيم الموجوده بملف الاكسل Q FINAL2
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل أسامه
> أرجو مراحعه الرابط التالي و هو محاوله مني لتوضيح فكره الCRCACKED SECTION ANALYSIS
> لأن رأي حضرتك يهمني جدا في هذا الموضوع
> و جزاك الله خيرا
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بلاشك الملف المرفق للمهندس القدير حسين رضا هو تجميع وشرح أكثر من ممتاز لطريقة تعامل البرامج الثلاث للساب والايتابس والسيف وطريقة تعاملهم مع التحليل اللاخطى لجميع أنواع التحاليل المختلفه ومنها سهم الهبوط الانى وطويل الامد لبرنامج السيف 
ولكن من سبق المهندس حسين رضا هو المهندس الكبير حسان 2 الذى شرح ووضح طريقة التعامل مع برنامج السيف 12 فى كيفية ادخال وحساب سهم الهبوط الانى وطويل الامد قبل أن تصدر شركة CSI الفيديو الخاص بشرح كيفية التعامل مع برنامج السيف 12 فى حساب سهم الهبوط وأنا شخصيا اعتقد واميل الى طريقة المهندس حسان 2 ولو أنها تعطى نتائج أقل من طريقة الشركه بمقدار 10 % لان طريقة المهندس حسان 2 تحسب قيم سهم الهبوط بالتدريج طبقا للحمل المؤثر بمعنى اولا يحسب البرنامج سهم الهبوط للحمل الميت والذى يحدث تشقق فى قطاع الخرسانه ومعه يقل moment of inertia للقطاع عن I gross ثم بعد ذلك يؤثر حمل التشطيبات وحوائط المبانى supper dead load والذى يزيد من قيم التشققات فى قطاع الخرسانه وبالتى مزيد من تقليل من قيمة **moment of inertia ثم يؤثر الحمل الحى المتبقى (25%) مع الزمن للمبانى السكنيه والذى يسبب مزيد من التشققات وتقليل من قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى للقطاع 
وهذه الطريقه هى نفسها التى استخدمها المهندس حسين رضا فى شرح الفيديو لشرح موضوع uplift عندما ادخل الاحمال الرأسيه الميته والاحمال الحيه التى يكون اتجاه تأثيرها لاسفل اولا وقام بعمل تحليل لاخطى لهذه الاحمال ثم بعد ذلك قام بعمل تحليل لاخطى لضغط المياه المتجه الى اعلى مباشرة بعد الحاله الاولى معتمدا على الانتهاء من التحليل اللاخطى للحاله الاولى للاحمال الميته والاحمال الحيه المتجه لاسفل 
وبعد الاطلاع على الملف المرفق 
يوجد خطأ واحد فى التعريف كما يلى 
*


*حيث يكون التعريف السابق فى طريقة شركة CSI داخل المربع الاحمر بينما يتم استخدام الطريقه المذكوره سابقا فى طريقة ادخال المهندس حسان2 
وللمزيد عن طريقة ادخال الشركه يمكنك الاطلاع على الربط التالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277354.html#post2301719

وللمزيد عن طريقة المهندس حسان 2 لكيفية تعريف سهم الهبوط فى برنامج السيف يمكنك الاطلاع على الروابط التاليه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179034.html#post1493924

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503.html#post1596039

تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (23 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> وبعد الاطلاع على الملف المرفق
> يوجد خطأ واحد فى التعريف كما يلى
> *
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

أشكر *أستاذي الكري**م أسامه نواره* علي سعه صدره و رده السريع بالشرح علي الملف الذي قمت بعمله بالاستعانه بردود المهندس الفاضل حسين رضا في أحد المواقع لتوضيح الفرق بين انواع التحليل الاخطي المختلفه.

لي بعض الاستفسارات لو سمح وقت حضرتك:

1-من المعلوم أن حساب سهم الهبوط يعتمد علي مقدار الحديد الفعلي في القطاع و في بعض حالات التصميم يقوم المهندس بزياده حديد التسليح عن القيمه الفعليه التي يقوم بحسابها البرنامج لذلك أخترت أدخال الحديد بالطريقه اليدويه

2-عند أختيار الطريقه التي يقوم البرنامج بحساب كميه الحديد المستخدم from finite element base design
يستخدم البرنامج load combination التي يقوم المستخدم بأدخالها يدويا أو يقوم البرنامج بتوليدها حسب الكود المستخدم
و هنا و لتكن مثلا 1.2d+1.6L و يلاحظ ما يلي أنه عند جعل برنامج االسيف يقوم بحساب سهم الهبوط لا يمكن ادخال معاملات التخفيض علي قطاع الخرسانه (0.25 للبلاطات و 0.35 للكمرات و 0.7 للأعمده) حسب سماح الكود الامريكي باستخدامها عند أجراء عمليه التصميم تحت ultimate load combination و ذلك لأن البرنامج سيأخذ تأثير التشريخ علي القطاع عند أجراء التحليل الاخطي لحساب سهم الهبوط و لكن في نفس الوقت ultimate load combinationالذي سيقوم البرنامج بحساب حديد التسليح عليها تتكون من احمال خطيه كما يلي 

*dead load= linear static*
* live load = linear static*
*
و من ثم تصبح حاله التحميل السابقه خطيه linear مما يعني بأن البرنامج سيحسب الحديد علي كامل القطاع بدون أعتبار التشريخ تحت حاله التحميل السابق ذكرها و لذلك أخترت quick tension rebar في الصوره التي قمت حضرتك بالتعليق عليها لوضع الحديد يدويا ( حيث يتم عمل موديل اخر لحساب الحديد فقط).
*
أرجو أن اكون أوضحت وجهت نظري

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تفضل اخى الكريم م ايمن ملف المشروع النهائى بعد الانتهاء من التحليل الاستاتيكى وتصميم حوائط القص والاعمده على الرابط التالى:
> FinaL 3D MODEL By UBC For DAUL System Project(2).rar
> وهذا الملف تم عمل تعديل عليه بعد حساب قيمه ال Q لضبط وضع العمود C34 حيث انه كان غير مرتبط بالبلاطه فى الادوار لذا احب ان انوه بأنك سوف تجد اختلاف طفيف فى قيم ال drift عند مقارنه النتائج من هذا الملف مع القيم الموجوده بملف الاكسل Q FINAL2
> ...



*عليكم السلام و رحمه الله

شكرا أخي / مهندس أبراهيم

أرجو أن يتسع صدرك كما عودتنا علي المنتدي الكريم لمساعدتي فيما يلي

1- مساعدتي في مراجعه الملف المرفق (لبدء نقاش حول كيفيه حساب القيمه Q)

 حيث قمت بحساب الدريفت فقط بواسطه برنامج الايتابس للملف النهائي للمشروع

حيث أتبعت التالي بعد حل الموديل علي الايتابس 

**display- show tables -displacement-displacement data-story drifts

*​*الرابط:

maximum drift by etabs.rar


**و قمت بأختيار الست حالات التحميل للزلازل فقط فهل ما قمت به صحيح؟؟؟ 

أرجو أيضا توضيح لي أي حاله تحميل قمت علي أساسها بإيجاد أقصي أحمال رأسيه لكل دور قمت بدراسته أخي الكريم حسب الملف Qfinal-2 ؟

شكرا مقدما أخي الفاضل

أخوك أيمن


*


----------



## hema81 (24 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> 
> شكرا أخي / مهندس أبراهيم
> 
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك مهندس ايمن على كلامك الطيب 
اذا نظرنا الى قانون حساب ال Q نجد العلاقه كالتالى Q= SUM Pu*Delat / VU * Lc حيث ان sumPu هى مجموع الاحمال الحيه والميته والتشطيبات للدور ( ردود فعل الاعمده وحوائط القص من حاله التحميل ultimat ) و Delta هى قيمة ال max displacement للدور و Lc هى ارتفاع الدور و Vu هى قيمة قوة القص المؤثرة فى منسوب الدور تحت الدراسه ( story shears ) .
ويمكن اعتبار الترم Delta / Lc هى قيمة ال max drift للدور وبذلك يصبح القانون كما يلى Q=SUM Pu * max drift / Vu *
*اولا حساب Pu :
من قائمة display / show tables **يتم تفعيل الاختيارات كما بالصورة التاليه 
*





*وذلك للحصول على قيمة رد الفعل للاعمدة وحوائط القص للحاله ultimate حيث يتم تحديد الاعمده كما يلى ونسخ الجدول لبرنامج الاكسل 
*




*ثم يتم اختيار حوائط القص ونسخ الجدول للاكسل كما يلى 
*




*وبذلك يمكن الحصول على الجدول التالى لرد فعل الاعمدة وحوائط القص للحاله ultimate على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7wphb95nawssvbu
ثانيا حساب قيمة ال max drift :*
*من قائمة display / show tables ويتم تفعيل الخيارات التاليه كما بالصورة 
*




*حيث يتم اختيار جميع حالات تحميل الزلازل ( 6 حالات + 24 حالة تحميل من E1 حتى E24 ) للحصول على قيم الدرفت لجميع حالات التحميل والوصول الى max drift ويتم نسخ هذا الجدول الى الاكسل ايضا حيث يتم عمل بعض الترتيب داخل برنامج الاكسل من خلال الامر sort والذى نستخدمه كثيرا لعمل ما نحتاج من ترتيب للاعمده ومثال على ذلك للحصول على قيم الدرفت فى اتجاه x ثم فى اتجاه y يتم ذلك كما بالصورة التاليه 
*




*وبعد عمل بعض الخطوات والتى كما قلت معتمده على الامر sort وداله max داخل الاكسل يمكن الحصول على قيم الماكسمم درفت فى كل دور والخطوات موجوده بالملف التالى 
**DRIFT.rar
ومن خلال الملفين السابقين نكون قد حصلنا على قيم Pu وال max drift لكل دور كما بالملف التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?xpdom29s0u916n1
3- حساب ال Vu story shears :
من قائمة display / show tables يتم تفعيل الخيارات التاليه 
*




*حيث يتم اختيار الحالات EQX و EQY للحصول على قوى القص على الادوار فى الاتجاهين x,y ويتم نسخ الجدول الى برنامج الاكسل حيث يمكن عمل الترتيبات المطلوبه ونحصل على الملف التالى
**http://www.mediafire.com/?04ow1wzckq2eizl
وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من استخراج النتائج المطلوبه من برنامج الايتاب وادخالها على برنامج الاكسل ومن خلال الملفات السابقه يتم نسخ القيم المطلوبه الى الملف الخاص بحساب ال Q لنحصل على الملف النهائى كما يلى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?woqralvapq16pfl
ارجو ان تكون الصورة وضحت .
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك مهندس ايمن على كلامك الطيب
> اذا نظرنا الى قانون حساب ال Q نجد العلاقه كالتالى Q= SUM Pu*Delat / VU * Lc حيث ان sumPu هى مجموع الاحمال الحيه والميته والتشطيبات للدور ( ردود فعل الاعمده وحوائط القص من حاله التحميل ultimat ) و Delta هى قيمة ال max displacement للدور و Lc هى ارتفاع الدور و Vu هى قيمة قوة القص المؤثرة فى منسوب الدور تحت الدراسه ( story shears ) .
> ويمكن اعتبار الترم Delta / Lc هى قيمة ال max drift للدور وبذلك يصبح القانون كما يلى Q=SUM Pu * max drift / Vu *
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله

شكرا أخي أبراهيم علي هذا الشرح الرائع المدعم بالخطوات التفصيليه لطريقه حساب الstability index نعم لقد وضحت الصوره

و لكن لي بعض التعليقات 
1- أرجو للرجوع للمشاركه رقم 257 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-26.html

و هي توضح تعريف هام جدا و هو كما يلي


*ΣPu and Vus are the total factored vertical load and the horizontal story shear from the same load combination in the story under consideration 

الرابط للتعريف السابق من pca notes on aci318-08

http://www.mediafire.com/?3mnyi3fce533f2a*
*
ستجد أن الstability index تحسب من load combination واحد كل مره بحيث تعطي أكبر قيمه للتحقق من وضع الدور أذا كان مقيد ام لا (راجع المثال المرفق في نفس المشاركه) ستجد ان المؤلف أختار الload combination الشامله علي كل من الاحمال الرأسيه و الاحمال الافقيه بحيث يكون الحمل Pu اكبر ما يكون حيث أنه كما تعلم في البسط في معادله stability index 
و بالرجوع لمشاركتك القيمه أرجو ملاحظه التالي لندرس سويا الدور رقم f20

نجد أنك أستخدمت الload combination -ultimate للحصول علي أكبر قيمه للحمل الرأسي بينما أستخدمت  E5
للحصول علي أكبر drift ثم أستخدمت الEqx للحصول علي أكبر قوي قص للدور 

لابد من أستخدام load combination و احده تشمل قوي القص للدور + القوي الرأسيه لحساب معامل stability index حسب المثال المرفق و التعريف السابق 

و أيضا لابد من الاخذ في الاعتبار أن قوي القص التي أستخدمتها من load case Eqx لابد من ضربها في معامل تصعيد للتحويل الي الultimate
*
* عذرا علي الاطاله و أرجو أن لا أكون اثقلت عليك و تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يناير 2013)

*


ayelamayem77 قال:



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
شكرا أخي أبراهيم علي هذا الشرح الرائع المدعم بالخطوات التفصيليه لطريقه حساب الstability index نعم لقد وضحت الصوره
و لكن لي بعض التعليقات 
1- أرجو للرجوع للمشاركه رقم 257 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-26.html
و هي توضح تعريف هام جدا و هو كما يلي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ayelamayem77 قال:


> *ΣPu and Vus are the total factored vertical load and the horizontal story shear from the same load combination in the story under consideration *
> *الرابط للتعريف السابق من pca notes on aci318-08
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3mnyi3fce533f2a**
> ستجد أن الstability index تحسب من load combination واحد كل مره بحيث تعطي أكبر قيمه للتحقق من وضع الدور أذا كان مقيد ام لا (راجع المثال المرفق في نفس المشاركه) ستجد ان المؤلف أختار الload combination الشامله علي كل من الاحمال الرأسيه و الاحمال الافقيه بحيث يكون الحمل Pu اكبر ما يكون حيث أنه كما تعلم في البسط في معادله stability index
> ...


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه لاستفسارك الاول وهو فى حساب قيمة ΣPu لابد وأن تناظر نفس حالة التحميل المناظره لقيمة Vus هنا فى طريقة الحساب لقيمة ( Q ) فقد تم حساب قيمة ( Qx ) مره وهى التى استنتاجها من ال Eqx وكانت قيمة **Vus** تم استنتاجها من E5 وكان لابد بالفعل من حساب قيمة **ΣPu من نفس حالة التحميل وهى **E5 وذلك للحصول على قيمة (Qx) لحالة التحميل E5 وكذلك كان لابد للبحث عن المعادله الخاصه بقيمة (Q) وهى 
**Q=SUM Pu * max drift / Vu 
أن نبحث عن الاتى :-
1- حالة التحميل التى تعطى اقصى قيمة ل **ΣPu وايجاد قيمة ال drift المناظره لحالة التحميل وكذلك قيمة ال **Vu المناظره لهذه الحاله ** 
**2- حالة التحميل التى تعطى أقل قيمة ل **Vu وتعيين قيمة ا**ل **ΣPu المناظره لهذه الحاله وكذلك قيمة ال ** drift المناظره ايضا 
وبالطبع يتم الحالات السابقه وذلك للحصول على أكبر قيمة ل (Q)
وبالطبع برنامج الايتابس يقوم بحساب كل الحالات السابقه ويقوم باعتبار اقصى قيمة ل ( Q) التى سوف يقوم بتصميم الاعمده عليها ولذلك ما افضل المراجعه اليدويه لارقام ونتائج برنامج الايتابس للتحقق من نتائجه والاهم مراجعة القوانيين وكيفية الحساب على حسب الكود 
أما بالنسبه لاستفسارك الثانى وهو أن نقوم بضرب قيمة ال Drift فى معامل تصعيد فلابد وأن نرجع الى حساب قيمة (V) وهى ال base shear سواء فى الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى ubc97 فبرغم أننا ندخل قيمة الاحمال للاوزان الرأسيه وهى ال dead load وكذلك الاحمال الحيه Live load كأحمال تشغيليه working الا أن قيمة قوة القص القاعدى (V) التى يتم استنتاجها تكون مصعده اى قيمة V تكون ultimate ولذلك تكون قيم ال drift مصعده أيضا ولا تحتاج الى تصعيدها مره اخرى
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يناير 2013)

*


ayelamayem77 قال:



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
شكرا أخي أبراهيم علي هذا الشرح الرائع المدعم بالخطوات التفصيليه لطريقه حساب الstability index نعم لقد وضحت الصوره
و لكن لي بعض التعليقات 
1- أرجو للرجوع للمشاركه رقم 257 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-26.html
و هي توضح تعريف هام جدا و هو كما يلي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ayelamayem77 قال:


> *ΣPu and Vus are the total factored vertical load and the horizontal story shear from the same load combination in the story under consideration *
> *الرابط للتعريف السابق من pca notes on aci318-08
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3mnyi3fce533f2a**
> ستجد أن الstability index تحسب من load combination واحد كل مره بحيث تعطي أكبر قيمه للتحقق من وضع الدور أذا كان مقيد ام لا (راجع المثال المرفق في نفس المشاركه) ستجد ان المؤلف أختار الload combination الشامله علي كل من الاحمال الرأسيه و الاحمال الافقيه بحيث يكون الحمل Pu اكبر ما يكون حيث أنه كما تعلم في البسط في معادله stability index
> ...


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه لاستفسارك الاول وهو فى حساب قيمة ΣPu لابد وأن تناظر نفس حالة التحميل المناظره لقيمة Vus هنا فى طريقة الحساب لقيمة ( Q ) فقد تم حساب قيمة ( Qx ) مره وهى التى استنتاجها من ال Eqx وكانت قيمة **Vus** تم استنتاجها من E5 وكان لابد بالفعل من حساب قيمة **ΣPu من نفس حالة التحميل وهى **E5 وذلك للحصول على قيمة (Qx) لحالة التحميل E5 وكذلك كان لابد للبحث عن المعادله الخاصه بقيمة (Q) وهى 
**Q=SUM Pu * max drift / Vu 
أن نبحث عن الاتى :-
1- حالة التحميل التى تعطى اقصى قيمة ل **ΣPu وايجاد قيمة ال drift المناظره لحالة التحميل وكذلك قيمة ال **Vu المناظره لهذه الحاله ** 
**2- حالة التحميل التى تعطى أقل قيمة ل **Vu وتعيين قيمة ا**ل **ΣPu المناظره لهذه الحاله وكذلك قيمة ال ** drift المناظره ايضا 
وبالطبع يتم الحالات السابقه وذلك للحصول على أكبر قيمة ل (Q)
وبالطبع برنامج الايتابس يقوم بحساب كل الحالات السابقه ويقوم باعتبار اقصى قيمة ل ( Q) التى سوف يقوم بتصميم الاعمده عليها ولذلك ما افضل المراجعه اليدويه لارقام ونتائج برنامج الايتابس للتحقق من نتائجه والاهم مراجعة القوانيين وكيفية الحساب على حسب الكود 
أما بالنسبه لاستفسارك الثانى وهو أن نقوم بضرب قيمة ال Drift فى معامل تصعيد فلابد وأن نرجع الى حساب قيمة (V) وهى ال base shear سواء فى الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى ubc97 فبرغم أننا ندخل قيمة الاحمال للاوزان الرأسيه وهى ال dead load وكذلك الاحمال الحيه Live load كأحمال تشغيليه working الا أن قيمة قوة القص القاعدى (V) التى يتم استنتاجها تكون مصعده اى قيمة V تكون ultimate ولذلك تكون قيم ال drift مصعده أيضا ولا تحتاج الى تصعيدها مره اخرى
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بالنسبه لاستفسارك الاول وهو فى حساب قيمة ΣPu لابد وأن تناظر نفس حالة التحميل المناظره لقيمة Vus هنا فى طريقة الحساب لقيمة ( Q ) فقد تم حساب قيمة ( Qx ) مره وهى التى استنتاجها من ال Eqx وكانت قيمة Vus** تم استنتاجها من E5 وكان لابد بالفعل من حساب قيمة **ΣPu من نفس حالة التحميل وهى **E5 وذلك للحصول على قيمة (Qx) لحالة التحميل E5 وكذلك كان لابد للبحث عن المعادله الخاصه بقيمة (Q) وهى
> **Q=SUM Pu * max drift / Vu
> ...



*أشكر أستاذي الفاضل المهندس / أسامه نواره*

عن التوضيح السابق و خاصه الجزء الخاص بأن الbase shear و الdrift هما ultimate بالفعل و ذلك لان حمل الزلازل E هو أصلا ultimate و بالرجوع الي معادلات الكود الامريكي الخاصه ب load combination نجد أن E لا يوجد لها أي معامل للتصعيد و بناء عليه جميع النتائج من story shear و drift هي أصلا ultimate شكرا جزيلا مره أخري أستاذي الكريم

لي أستفسار واحد و هو كون البرنامج يقوم مباشره بحساب قيمه Q و أين يمكن التحقق من قيمه Q التي يحسبها البرنامج ؟

و خاصه في جميع الحالات و بالرجوع veiw/revise overwrites

نجد أن البرنامج في جميع الحالات يعتبر المنشأ sway spicial حتي لو تم تغيير

seismic design category to A or B من قائمه preference 

تقبل كل الشكر و التقدير عن مشاركاتك القيمه


----------



## ELMOHANDS1988 (25 يناير 2013)

شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر شرح ررررروعة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (26 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> أشكر *أستاذي الكري**م أسامه نواره* علي سعه صدره و رده السريع بالشرح علي الملف الذي قمت بعمله بالاستعانه بردود المهندس الفاضل حسين رضا في أحد المواقع لتوضيح الفرق بين انواع التحليل الاخطي المختلفه.
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره

لتوضيح ما أقصده بالسؤال الثاني فيما سبق هل عند تصميم حديد السقف فقط لا يتم عمل أي set modifiers للقطاعات المختلفه؟ أي لا يتم أعتبار التشريخ عند تصميم القطاع الخرساني للسقف؟؟

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *أشكر أستاذي الفاضل المهندس / أسامه نواره*
> عن التوضيح السابق و خاصه الجزء الخاص بأن الbase shear و الdrift هما ultimate بالفعل و ذلك لان حمل الزلازل E هو أصلا ultimate و بالرجوع الي معادلات الكود الامريكي الخاصه ب load combination نجد أن E لا يوجد لها أي معامل للتصعيد و بناء عليه جميع النتائج من story shear و drift هي أصلا ultimate شكرا جزيلا مره أخري أستاذي الكريم
> لي أستفسار واحد و هو كون البرنامج يقوم مباشره بحساب قيمه Q و أين يمكن التحقق من قيمه Q التي يحسبها البرنامج ؟
> و خاصه في جميع الحالات و بالرجوع veiw/revise overwrites
> ...


*برنامج الايتابس يقوم بحساب العزوم الاضافيه second moment from P-delta كما قمنا بذلك وقام المهندس ابراهيم مشكورا بذلك وهى التى تعبر عن قيمة (Q) أما تغيير المنطقه الزلزاليه بكل تأكيد سوف تزيد من قيمة قوة الزلازل الافقيه وبالتالى يزيد معها التأثير لقيم ال P - delta وكما أن لكل منطقه من مناطق الزلزال شروط يقوم البرنامج بأخذها فى الاعتبار 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## beshoy111 (27 يناير 2013)

thxxxx


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا كنا نريد تحديد قيمة K الحسابيه فأننا نضع قيمتها فى المحور الرئيسى أو الثانوى K3-3 = K2-2 =0.0 حيث أن البرنامج يقوم بحسابها اتوماتيكيا كما يلى وكذلك فى جميع العومل الاخرى
> 
> 
> ...



*المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره

أرجو توضيح بعض الامور لأني في حيره من أمري 

بالبحث في المانيول الخاص ببرنامج الايتابس الخاص بالمنشأت المعدنيه

Steel Frame
Design Manual
AISC 360-05 / IBC 2006 وجد فعلا أنه عند أدخال القيمه صفر للeffective length factor يقوم البرنامج بحسابها

أما بالبحث في المانيوال الخاص بالخرسانه عن قيمه effective length factor ولم يذكر البرنامج أنه يمكن أستخدام القيمه 
صفر أي بناء علي ما سبق لا يقوم البرنامج بحسابها فهل المانيول به خطأ ما **؟؟؟ *

* أيضا لم يذكر المانيول الخاص بالخرسانه أي شئ عن المعامل cm أو dns أو ds فلا أدري ما السبب؟؟

الرابط:
Binder1.pdf

تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره
> أرجو توضيح بعض الامور لأني في حيره من أمري
> بالبحث في المانيول الخاص ببرنامج الايتابس الخاص بالمنشأت المعدنيه
> Steel Frame
> ...


*عزيزنا المهندس أيمن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك على المتابعه والمثابره والبحث وهذا من صفات المهندس الناجح 
ثانيا تفضل الاتى 

*







*والصور السابقه لبرنامج الساب وما ينطبق على الساب أعتقد أنه ينطبق على الايتابس وبكل تأكيد الكلام السابق موجود فى ال help الخاص ببرنامج الايتابس ولكن مطلوب مزيد من البحث *
*تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (28 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *عزيزنا المهندس أيمن
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على المتابعه والمثابره والبحث وهذا من صفات المهندس الناجح
> ثانيا تفضل الاتى
> ...



ا*لسلام عليكم و رحمه الله

المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره 

أشكرك علي كلامك المشجع علي البحث لتذداد الافاده

و لقد قمت فعلا بالبحث وتوصلت بعون الله الي بعض النتائج التي

ارجو أن تكون صحيحه

المرجع لما سأقوله هو :

**PCA-NOTES ON ACI318-08

MANULAL OF CONCRETE FRAME DESIGN OF ETABS


 بالرجوع للكود الامريكي يوجد 3 طرق لحساب الانبعاج في الاعمده و هي التالي


*​*nonlinear second order analysis

 elastic second order analysis

moment magnification procedure

​**و بدون الدخول في تفصيل ممله يمكن القول بما يلي:

 الطريقه الثانيه هي p-delta التي يمكن تفعيلها في برنامج الايتابس

الطريقه الثالثه هي الطريقه التقريبيه الخاصه بمجموعه المعاملات المختلفه في القائمه

veiw/revise overwrites و التي تحتوي علي المعاملات cm -K و غيرها*
*
و لقد قمت حضرتك بشرح الطريقتين الثاتيه و الثالثه تفصيليا.

و أريد ان أنبه أن الطريقه الثانيه أو p-delta هي التي تستوجب تغيير الsection modifiers في برنامج الايتابس و يمكن الرجوع لذلك من خلال البند التالي في الكود الامريكي aci318-08-10.10.4.1 
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mrumizmcsy0szkb

المراد الان فهم ما الذي يفعله برنامج الايتابس عند أجراء التصميم للأعمده:

 و خاصه أني قد ذكرت في مداخلتي السابقه أن البرنامج لا يغير المعامل K أو معاملات تكبير العزوم حيث يفرض هذه المعاملات =1 و لو أستخدمنا القيمه صفر و بعد اجراء عمليه التصميم ستعود للرقم 1 مره أخري.

بالرجوع للمانيول وجد التالي:

 أن البرنامج يقوم بالتصميم بالاعتماد علي المعادله التاليه:


M = Mns + (delta_ s factor) x M s

و يستخدم المعامل الخاص بتكبير العزوم الغير مقيده الناشئه من الاحمال الافقيه =1 

 لانه يفرض أن المستخدم يقوم بأستخدام التحليل p-delta 

الرابط:

Determine moment magnification.pdf


نستندج مما سبق أنه عند أجراء عمليه التصميم و عند عمل right click علي أي عمود فالقيمه non-sway Mns هي العزوم الناشئه من مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه فقط 
بينما sway Ms هي العزوم الناشئه من الاحمال الافقيه فقط و يمكن التأكد مما سبق بسهوله و ذلك بعرض قيم الbending moment لنفس حاله التحميل لكل من الاحمال الفقيه منفرده و مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه.

و قد حث البرنامج علي القيام بالتحليل p-delta عند أجراء التصميم للقطاعات الخرسانيه
الرابط:
cosiderp-delta.pdf

كما ذكر المانيول انه عند أستخدام طريقه الp-delta في العناصر المقيده تكون تأثيرها محدود 
و لذلك في هذه الحاله لجأ للطريقه التقريبيه المتبعه بالكود الامريكي (الطريقه رقم 3) لتكبير العزوم الغير مقيده للعناصر المقيده و ذلك بأستخدام المعاملات الخاصه في القائمه OVERWRITES

يمكن التأكد من ذلك بمراجعه الباب الثالث من المانيوال الخاص بالايتابس

يلاحظ ما يلي:

1-بعض عمل أكثر من تجربه علي برنامج الايتابس لا يقوم البرنامج بتغيير قيمه K دائما =1 أو قيم معملات التكبير الخاصه بالعزوم الغيرمقيده (معتمدا علي أستخدام طريقه p-delta) فهو يقوم عند تفعيل خيار الp-delta بتكبير العزوم الغير مقيده مباشره 
و يبقي المعامل الخاص بتكبير العزوم الغير مقيده=1. 

2-أما في حاله حاجه المستخدم لتفعيل خيار الnonsway frame
فأما الاعتماد علي القيمه الكبري ل K =1 أو حسابها فعليا و لكن الاهم هو حساب قيمه معامل تكبير العزوم الغير مقيده لأن البرنامج بفترض أنه=1 دائما و قد ذكر الكود أنها تساوي أو اكبر من 1

مثال محلول
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zpzgrt98rag9pyh

أرجو تفعيل الخيار P-DELTA و ملاحظه نتائج التصميم ثم عدم تفعيله و مقارنه النتائج.

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله



*


----------



## MHSala7 (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر لمن شارك في اثراء هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا ....
كان لدي سؤال بخصوص ال dual system وهو كيف يتم تحديد ان هذا المنشا يعمل بهذه الطريقه في حين انه لكي يتم الحكم علي البرج بانه يعمل بها يجب ان تتحمل الحوائط 75 بالمائه من الاحمال و الاطارات يتم تحميلها 25 بالمائه 
و هذا عن طريق عمل فريمات 2d ووضع 25 بالمائه من الاحمال الجانبيه عليها وتصميمها ثم ادخالها مره اخرى على النموذج الكلي والتصميم مره اخرى 

فهل هناك طريقه اسرع او اكثر دقه او احدث من هذه 

حيث انني عند استخدام البرنامج في تصميم مبنى لا يوجد به حوائط يتم اختيار الاطارات و من overwrites اجعل نوع العناصر sway ordinary or indeterminate or special على حسب التصنيف الزلزالي 

وعند وجود حوائط فاني اجعل لكل الاطارات non sway لكي تتحمل الحوائط الاحمال الجانبيه كلها 
وتكون الاعمده والكمرات محمله بالاحمال الراسيه فقط

ولكن في حاله ال dual system كيف اجعل البرنامج يسلك هذا السلوك في تصميم المنشأ ؟؟؟؟


----------



## hema81 (28 يناير 2013)

MHSala7 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزيل الشكر لمن شارك في اثراء هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا ....
> كان لدي سؤال بخصوص ال dual system وهو كيف يتم تحديد ان هذا المنشا يعمل بهذه الطريقه في حين انه لكي يتم الحكم علي البرج بانه يعمل بها يجب ان تتحمل الحوائط 75 بالمائه من الاحمال و الاطارات يتم تحميلها 25 بالمائه
> و هذا عن طريق عمل فريمات 2d ووضع 25 بالمائه من الاحمال الجانبيه عليها وتصميمها ثم ادخالها مره اخرى على النموذج الكلي والتصميم مره اخرى
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لتحقيق النظام الثنائى لمقاومة الزلازل dual system يشترط الكود بأن تتحمل الاطارات الرأسيه على الاقل 25% من اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى المؤثرة على المبنى .
ولكى يتم تحقيق ذلك لابد من الوصول بجسأة للاعمده ( قطاعات خرسانيه ) تمكنها من تحمل هذة النسبه 25% من الاحمال الجانبيه ويمكن التحقق من هذة النسبه بسهوله على برنامج الايتاب ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-40.html
حيث قام استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة بشرح هذا الموضوع باستفاضه اما عن الطريقه التى تتبعها فى بجعل الحوائط تتحمل جميع الاحمال الجانبيه عن طريق تعريف الاعمده non sway وهذا ما يعرف بالنظام الهيكلى building frame system فان ذلك لا يتحقق فى الطبيعه حيث يتحرك المنشأ ككتله واحده اثناء حدوث الزلازل ولابد من التحقق من العزوم المتولده على الاعمده فى هذه الحاله .
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (28 يناير 2013)

MHSala7 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزيل الشكر لمن شارك في اثراء هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا ....
> كان لدي سؤال بخصوص ال dual system وهو كيف يتم تحديد ان هذا المنشا يعمل بهذه الطريقه في حين انه لكي يتم الحكم علي البرج بانه يعمل بها يجب ان تتحمل الحوائط 75 بالمائه من الاحمال و الاطارات يتم تحميلها 25 بالمائه
> و هذا عن طريق عمل فريمات 2d ووضع 25 بالمائه من الاحمال الجانبيه عليها وتصميمها ثم ادخالها مره اخرى على النموذج الكلي والتصميم مره اخرى
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله

أخي الكريم

أريد أن أنبه انه عند أختيار الاعمده من القائمه overwrites و تحويلها من sway الي nonsway لن يمنع الاعمده من تحمل نصيبها من الاحمال الافقيه و يمكن التأكد مما أقول بأختيار العمود و أظهار العزوم عليه من الاحمال الافقيه فقط (E) و ستجدها تساوي القيمه sway Ms الموجوده في التصميم و ذلك لأن الطريقه الخاصه بالتصميم الخاص بالانبعاج التي سيتبعها البرنامج تعتمد علي تكبير العزوم الناشئه من التحليل الانشائي للمبني يمكنك مراجعه المانيوال الخاص بالايتابس للاعضاء الخرسانيه
للتأكد مما أقول.


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ا*لسلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره
> أشكرك علي كلامك المشجع علي البحث لتذداد الافاده
> و لقد قمت فعلا بالبحث وتوصلت بعون الله الي بعض النتائج التي
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا لاشكر على واجب 
ثانيا موضوع الانبعاج فى الاعمده فى الكود الامريكى يتم عمله كالاتى :-
اذا نظرنا الى قيمة **Q=**Σ**Pu x delta / Vus x Lc* *وهى ال **Stability index* *نجد أن البسط عباره عن ضرب قيمة الاحمال الرأسيه فى قيمة الانزياح الافقى وهذه القيمه أو البسط تسمى **nonlinear second moment وهو الذى ينتج من ثأثير ال**Pu x delta أما المقام فى المعادله السابقه فهو عباره عن** Vus x Lc اى القوه الافقيه (زلازل أو رياح ) مضروبه فى ارتفاع العمود وهذه القيمه وهى المقام فى المعادله السابقه تسمى First moment order 
وعند تصميم العمود يتم دراسة هل هذا العمود اولا من النوع المقيد أو الغير مقيد اى هذا العمود sway or not sway ولكن لابد وأن ننتبه سواء أكان مقيد أو غير مقيد فلابد من تحميل هذا العمود بعزوم اضافيه وذلك بتكبير العزوم المؤثره على هذا العمود أصلا والتى تم ايجاد قيمتها من التحليل الانشائى أو ما يسمى**moment magnification procedure  
اى الذى اريد ان اقوله أنه لايوجد ثلاث طرق لتصميم العمود وانما هى الثلاث خطوات التى ذكرتها مجتمعه والتى يقوم برنامج الايتابس بعملها فى ان واحد وذلك عند تصميم الاعمده 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يناير 2013)

MHSala7 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> جزيل الشكر لمن شارك في اثراء هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا ....
> كان لدي سؤال بخصوص ال dual system وهو كيف يتم تحديد ان هذا المنشا يعمل بهذه الطريقه في حين انه لكي يتم الحكم علي البرج بانه يعمل بها يجب ان تتحمل الحوائط 75 بالمائه من الاحمال و الاطارات يتم تحميلها 25 بالمائه
> *و هذا عن طريق عمل فريمات 2d ووضع 25 بالمائه من الاحمال الجانبيه عليها وتصميمها ثم ادخالها مره اخرى على النموذج الكلي والتصميم مره اخرى
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
عند استخدام الdual system وتحديد نسبة المشاركه فقد تم دراسة ذلك فى الموضوع الاصلى والذى سوف تجده على الرابط التالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-58.html#post2809190

وأنا شخصيا مقتنع بتصنيفات الكود السورى لايجاد قيمة R التى تناسب كل **dual system استخدمه فى مقاومة الزلازل حتى لاادخل فى متاهة تحديد نسبة ال 25% للاطارات الرأسيه 
أما اذا تم عمل مبنى بدون حوائط القص هنا لايسمى النظام المقاوم للزلازل بال dual system وانما يسمى ب special moment frame system وهذا له شروط قاسيه فى قطاعات الاعمده والكمرات الساقطه وتفاصيل الحديد وحين لاتريد مشاركة الكمرات أو البلاطات فى تكوين اطارات رأسيه اذن يسمى هذا النظام cantilever column system اى الاعتماد على الاعمده فقط فى تحمل الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته وكذلك تحمل الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل ولكن هذا النظام محدد الارتفاع اى يتم استخدامه فى اقصى تقدير ثلاث الى اربع ادوار
أما اذا تم الغاء تحمل الاعمده فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه فهذا نظام اخر منفصل يسمى المبانى الهيكليه 
هذا الموضوع السابق منفصل يتم استخدام وتحديد النظام الذى سوف نقاوم به أحمال الزلازل الافقيه حيث يوجد بالكود الامريكى 7 طرق لمقاومة أحمال الزلازل لكل طريقه قيمه مختلفه لقيمة **R وبالتالى سوف تختلف قيمة قوة القص القاعدى من نظام الى اخر لنفس المبنى وكذلك لكل طريقه يتم استخدام احداها شروط يجب تطبيقها 
أما التصميم لقطاعات الاعمده والكمرات وحوائط القص فى برنامج الايتابس فهذا موضوع اخر منفصل عن الموضوع السابق الخاص بالتحليل فأنت يمكنك أن تقوم بالتحليل واستخراج النتائج لكود معيين ثم تقوم بالتصميم لقطاعات الكمرات والاعمده على كود اخر وفى هذه الحاله البرنامج يطبق اشتراطات الكود الجديد الذى سوف تستخدمه فى تصميم القطاعات حسب شروط كل منطقه خاصه بهذا الكود 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

لمزيد من المعلومات حول حساب الانبعاج في الاعمده بالكود الامريكي ACI318-08

يرجي مراجعه الرابط التالي:

Robert_Frosch_Slender_Column_-_LA.269113615.pdf


----------



## MHSala7 (29 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لتحقيق النظام الثنائى لمقاومة الزلازل dual system يشترط الكود بأن تتحمل الاطارات الرأسيه على الاقل 25% من اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى المؤثرة على المبنى .
> ولكى يتم تحقيق ذلك لابد من الوصول بجسأة للاعمده ( قطاعات خرسانيه ) تمكنها من تحمل هذة النسبه 25% من الاحمال الجانبيه ويمكن التحقق من هذة النسبه بسهوله على برنامج الايتاب ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للرابط التالى
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-40.html
> ...




شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك 
تم الاطلاع على الموضوع وانا في طور دراسه هذه المعلومات الرائعه 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

ملف اكثر من رائع لشرح ظاهره الانبعاج بالكود الامريكي

الرابط:

CHAPTER 4 - SLENDER COLUMNS - SP17 - 09-07.pdf
*


----------



## MHSala7 (29 يناير 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عليكم السلام و رحمه الله
> 
> أخي الكريم
> 
> ...




اخي العزيز شكرا على اهتمامك 

ما الذي يتغير اذا عند توصيف الاعمده non sway اذا كانت ستتحمل احمال افقيه في هذه الحاله ايضا وهو ما تاكدت منه من نموذج سابق به حوائط واعمده موصفه ب non sway ؟؟


----------



## MHSala7 (29 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> عند استخدام الdual system وتحديد نسبة المشاركه فقد تم دراسة ذلك فى الموضوع الاصلى والذى سوف تجده على الرابط التالى
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-58.html#post2809190
> ...




شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك يا بشمهندس اسامه وبارك لك الله في علمك وزادك من علمه و نفع بك خلقه 

سوف اطلع على الرابط المرفق ,,, ولكنهل معنى كلام حضرتك انه على اساس قيمه الـ r سوف يتصرف المبنى باحد الانظمه التي ذكرنها 
ام انه يتم حسابها من الكود ,, للمبنى ثم ادخالها بعد ذلك


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يناير 2013)

MHSala7 قال:


> اخي العزيز شكرا على اهتمامك
> ما الذي يتغير اذا عند توصيف الاعمده non sway اذا كانت ستتحمل احمال افقيه في هذه الحاله ايضا وهو ما تاكدت منه من نموذج سابق به حوائط واعمده موصفه ب non sway ؟؟


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
المهندس المصمم لايستطيع أن يقرر هو أن هذا العمود يكون non sway أى العمود مقيد أو غير مقيد ولكنها الارقام ففى الكود الامريكى نحسب قيمة Q= stability index اذا كانت قيمتها أقل او تساوى 5% عندئذ نقول أن هذا العمود مقيد اى non sway أى braced column وفى الكود المصرى يقابل ذلك معامل اسمه الفا اذا قلت قيمته عن 0.60 والذى يعتمد فى حساباته على وجود حوائط قص تقاوم الزلازل والرياح هنا نقول أن العمود braced column يعنى ببساطه سواء فى الكود الامريكى أو الكود المصرى أبعاد الاعمده وحوائط القص كبيره بحيث تكون جسائتها عاليه اى ال moment of inertia كبيره فسوف تقاوم هذه الحوائط والاعمده الاحمال الافقيه وبالتالى الازاحات الافقيه وبالتالى العزوم المتولده على هذه الاعمده سوف تكون صغيره والمقصود بالعزوم هنا هى تأثير العزم الثانى اى ال P- delta ويمكن اهمال تأثيرها فى الكود الامريكى ولكننا فى نفس الوقت لانلغى العزوم الاضافيه التى يتم تكبيرها على هذا العمود المقيد وهى من الدرجه الاولى اى لانلغى تأثير ال First moment order وذلك بعمل وزيادة قيمته العزوم المؤثره على العمود والتى يتم الحصول عليها من التحليل الانشائى وهو مايسمى **moment magnification procedure*
*تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 يناير 2013)

أرجو الرجوع للمشاركه التاليه


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 يناير 2013)

MHSala7 قال:


> اخي العزيز شكرا على اهتمامك
> 
> ما الذي يتغير اذا عند توصيف الاعمده non sway اذا كانت ستتحمل احمال افقيه في هذه الحاله ايضا وهو ما تاكدت منه من نموذج سابق به حوائط واعمده موصفه ب non sway ؟؟


*أخي الكريم:


عند تغير الاعمده من sway الي nosway سيقوم البرنامج في في هذه الحاله بالضربيه التاليه*


*Design Mu2 = delta ns x Factored Mu2
Design Mu3 = delta ns x Factored Mu3*
​* حيث يقوم البرنامج بضرب العزم الكلي(الناشئ من كل الاحمال في معامل التكبير )

أذا أبقيت علي الاعمده sway

*
*سيقوم البرنامج في في هذه الحاله بالضربيه التاليه*


*Design Mu2 = M2ns + delta s factor x M2s*
*Design Mu3 = M2ns + delta s factor x M2s

*​*حيث يقوم البرنامج بضرب العزم الناشئ من الاحمال الفقيه(sway moment ) في معامل التكبير* و يجمعه مع العزم الناشئ من الاحمال الرأسيه(non sway moment)


*يمكن التأكد مما سبق بتعديل المعاملات delta ns & delta s factores من القيمه 1 الي أي قيمه أخري من القائمه Overwrites
*
*لمزيد من المعلومات حول طريقه البرنامج في حساب معاملات التكبير الخاصه بالعزوم يمكن الرجوع للمرجع التالي
**
**Concrete Frame Design Manual ACI 318-08/IBC 2009 for ETABS*
*
*​*تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يناير 2013)

MHSala7 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك يا بشمهندس اسامه وبارك لك الله في علمك وزادك من علمه و نفع بك خلقه
> سوف اطلع على الرابط المرفق ,,, ولكنهل معنى كلام حضرتك انه على اساس قيمه الـ r سوف يتصرف المبنى باحد الانظمه التي ذكرنها
> ام انه يتم حسابها من الكود ,, للمبنى ثم ادخالها بعد ذلك


*اذا اطلعت على الرابط الذى ذكرته لك سوف تجد أننا قمنا بالاستفاضه فى موضوع R ولكن عموما الوضع الطبيعى أننا بنقوم بعمل تصميم ابتدائى للاعمده اولا على الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته ثم نقترح بعض حوائط القص ثم بعد ذلك بندخل المبنى على برنامج الايتابس بعد اقتراح النظام الانشائى المناسب المقاوم للزلازل من الانظمه السبعه كما فى الكود الامريكى وهو فى الغالب أما كما يعشق غالبية المهندسين المصريين نظام المبانى الهيكليه اى building frame system والتى يتم الاعتماد فيها على تحمل حوائط القص لكل أحمال الزلازل مع أن الاعمده مهما حدث فى هذا النظام سوف تتأثر بالزلازل لانها تتحرك مع المبنى تحت تأثير الزلازل ويجب دراسة ذلك ولكن لااحد يدرس ذلك والنظام الاخر هو ال Dual system وهو النظام المشترك المكون من اطارات رأسيه وحوائط القص 
من خلال تحديد النظام الذى سوف يقاوم الزلازل وهو الافضل غالبا ان يكون **Dual system سوف نحدد قيمة **R وكما ذكرت سابقا قيمتها تختلف من نظام الى اخر وبعد تحديد قيمتها نحصل على قيمة قوة القص القاعدى من برنامج الايتابس ومن الايتابس نحسب مقادر ماتتحمله الاطارات الرأسيه من قيمة قوة القص القاعدى والمفروض أن تكون 25% للاطارات الرأسيه ولكن ماذا افعل اذا كانت هذه النسبه أقل أو اكبر من 25% لتحديد قيمة **R؟؟؟
الكود السورى هنا جعلها نسبه وتناسب اى لو المبنى كانت فيه حوائط القص كثيره يعنى المبنى يميل بأن يكون مبنى هيكلى لذلك سوف تقل قيمة  **R والعكس اذا كانت مشاركة الاطارات الرأسيه أكبر من 25% يعنى المبنى يميل أن يكون طارات هنا سوف تزيد قيمة **R وفى الحالتيين سوف تتغير قيمة قوة القص القاعدى لانها فى النهايه تعتمد فى حسابتها على قيمة **R
يعنى فى النهايه نسبة مشاركة الاطارات الرأسيه هى التى تحدد قيمة **R وليس العكس 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا لاشكر على واجب
> ثانيا موضوع الانبعاج فى الاعمده فى الكود الامريكى يتم عمله كالاتى :-
> اذا نظرنا الى قيمة Q=ΣPu x delta / Vus x Lc* *وهى ال **Stability index* *نجد أن البسط عباره عن ضرب قيمة الاحمال الرأسيه فى قيمة الانزياح الافقى وهذه القيمه أو البسط تسمى nonlinear second moment وهو الذى ينتج من ثأثير الPu x delta أما المقام فى المعادله السابقه فهو عباره عن Vus x Lc اى القوه الافقيه (زلازل أو رياح ) مضروبه فى ارتفاع العمود وهذه القيمه وهى المقام فى المعادله السابقه تسمى First moment order
> ...



*أستاذي الفاضل اسامه نواره:

شكرا علي الشرح الوافي للstability index 

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي:

FROM PCA NOTES ON ACI318-08

**http://www.mediafire.com/?5uhw2cai2gic8sc**

تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 يناير 2013)

*تحذير من نتائج برنامج الايتابس V9.7.4 عند أجراء التصميم بأستخدام الكود ACI318-08

يوجد شرط هام في الكود الامريكي تحت البند التالي ACI318-08-10.10.2.1

*
*Total moment including second-order
effects in compression members, restraining beams
or other structural members shall not exceed 1.4 times
**the moment due to first-order effects
*​*المراد مما سبق:*

*M-2nd order <= 1.4 x M-1st order
*​*أي أن أقصي معامل تكبير يمكن أستخدامه =1.4 و أذا تجاوز معامل التكبير 1.4 لابد من زياده ابعاد القطاع *

* أي أن المعامل delta-ns لابد أن لا يزيد عن 1.4 المستخدم في العناصر المقيده*

*بالرجوع للمانيوال لبرنامج الأيتابس الخاص بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانيه يفضل أن يقوم المستخدم بأجراء p-delta و يقوم البرنامج بعد ذلك في بعض العناصر بتكبير العزوم الغير مقيده بواسطه حسابه للمعامل delta-ns ثم حسابه للعزوم النهائيه
بضرب العزوم الابتدائيه في المعامل السابق

الرابط لما سبق قوله من شرح البرنامج:

CFD-ACI-318-08.pdf

و بالبحث وجد هذه العناصر التي يقوم البرنامج بحساب القيمه delta ns هي العناصر التي تتعرض لغزوم قريبه من الصفر أي لابد من تصميمها علي القيمه الدنيا

**Mmin=Pu (0.6+0.03h

أرجو الرجوع للمثال التالي (العمود علي أكس 1&D)

أرجو عمل run و ملاحظه القيمه delta ns التي قام البرنامج بحسابها و هي = 

1.45 و لم يعطي أي رساله تحذيريه*
*

الرابط:

check column.rar

ملف التصميم

column design.pdf

أرجو المراجعه من الساده المهندسين و أبداء الرأي 

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
*


----------



## alzrook3d (1 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## halatempo (1 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعه انا تايهة جامد جدا ومتلخبطة ومش فاهمه حاجة ممكن تحطو لينكات واضحة ونهاءية للموضوع عشان اقدر اجمع بعد اذنكم


----------



## hema81 (2 فبراير 2013)

halatempo قال:


> يا جماعه انا تايهة جامد جدا ومتلخبطة ومش فاهمه حاجة ممكن تحطو لينكات واضحة ونهاءية للموضوع عشان اقدر اجمع بعد اذنكم


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخت الكريمة 
- مرفق ملف لتلخيص ما جاء بالرابط الاول للمشروع (اقتراح مشروع كامل ) على الرابط التالى *:
*Design.rar
- ملفات المشروع طبقا لما تم الانتهاء اليه من الرابط الاول يمكن تحميله من الصفحه الاولى لرابط التصميم وتشمل الرسومات وملفات الايتاب طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى وملفات الوورد والاكسل للحسابات الانشائيه التى تم التوصل اليها وجميعها موجوده على الرابط التالى :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252.html
- مرفق ملف لتلخيص ما جاء فى دورة التصميم ( تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب ) على الروابط التاليه :
التصميم.part1 - Download - 4shared - ebrahim gad
التصميم.part2 - Download - 4shared - ebrahim gad
التصميم.part3 - Download - 4shared - ebrahim gad
التصميم.part4 - Download - 4shared - ebrahim gad- مرفق الملف النهائى للمشروع على برنامج الايتاب طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC بعد تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص والبلاطات supper structure وجارى الان تصميم الاساسات له والملف على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?k2vywb1ylgcf6nc
ارجو ان تكون تساعدك هذه الملفات على الالمام بالموضوع والمتابعه معنا باذن الله واى استفسار سواء كان فى التحليل او التصميم او تصميم الاساسات يمكنك طرح السؤال فى الموضوع الخاص به وان شاء الله يتم الرد عليه .
تقبلى تحياتى .*


----------



## halatempo (2 فبراير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخت الكريمة
> - مرفق ملف لتلخيص ما جاء بالرابط الاول للمشروع (اقتراح مشروع كامل ) على الرابط التالى *:
> *Design.rar
> ...



الف شكر تماما يا هندسة هتطلع عل الملفات ولو حاجة وقفت معايا هتواصل مع حضراتكم بس ياريت الرد ميتاخرش انا احيانا بفقد الامل من عدم الرد


----------



## mek10 (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## halatempo (4 فبراير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخت الكريمة
> - مرفق ملف لتلخيص ما جاء بالرابط الاول للمشروع (اقتراح مشروع كامل ) على الرابط التالى *:
> *Design.rar
> ...


 لو سمحتى يا هندسة انا دلوقي دخلت المنشا عل الايتابس بس انا عندي كام سؤال في الايتابس اولا عاوزه اعرف لو عندي الارضي مثلا له نظام انشائي لوحده او مختلف عن باقي الادوار ازاي يبقي منظور كامل عل الايتابس كل دور بالنظام بتاعة ثانيا هو لو انا عاوزة اغير درب العمود عل الايتابس اغيرة ازاي ثالثا انا بعد ما اخلص كل حاجة واحط حاالات التحميل والزلازل والرياح ويظهرلي النتائج النهائية والعزوم عل الشير وال ايه بقا اللي بيحصل بعد كده يعني ازاي بطلع الانتائج من الايتابس علشان اصمم الشير وال يعني في مرفقات فيها شيتات اكسل حاطط فيها القوة بتاعة الرياح وكده دي حسبها بايده ولا ازاي معلشي انا بحل واحده واحده دي اول مرة اتعامل مع برج : ياااريت الرد والف شكر للجميع


----------



## halatempo (4 فبراير 2013)

اه معلش ممكن رابط لبرنامج الايتابس فيرجن يفتح الملفات لان بتاعي فيرجن قديم ومش بتفتح فبدل ما حضرتك تسيفه عل فيرجن قديم وتعيد رفعه ممكن تديني لينك وانا اسطب الحديث


----------



## halatempo (5 فبراير 2013)

هو ليه محدش رد عليا


----------



## hema81 (6 فبراير 2013)

halatempo قال:


> لو سمحتى يا هندسة انا دلوقي دخلت المنشا عل الايتابس بس انا عندي كام سؤال في الايتابس اولا عاوزه اعرف لو عندي الارضي مثلا له نظام انشائي لوحده او مختلف عن باقي الادوار ازاي يبقي منظور كامل عل الايتابس كل دور بالنظام بتاعة ثانيا هو لو انا عاوزة اغير درب العمود عل الايتابس اغيرة ازاي ثالثا انا بعد ما اخلص كل حاجة واحط حاالات التحميل والزلازل والرياح ويظهرلي النتائج النهائية والعزوم عل الشير وال ايه بقا اللي بيحصل بعد كده يعني ازاي بطلع الانتائج من الايتابس علشان اصمم الشير وال يعني في مرفقات فيها شيتات اكسل حاطط فيها القوة بتاعة الرياح وكده دي حسبها بايده ولا ازاي معلشي انا بحل واحده واحده دي اول مرة اتعامل مع برج : ياااريت الرد والف شكر للجميع



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا فى حاله تغير النظام الانشائى لسقف الدور الارضى او احد الادوار عن باقى ادوار البرج كمثال ان يكون سقف الدور الارضى فلات سلاب وباقى الادوار سولد سلاب او العكس يتم عمل ملف dxf للدور المتكرر وملف dxf اخر للدور ذو النظام الانشائى المختلف على حده مع مراعاة توحيد اماكن الاعمده فى الملفين وكذلك مكان ال plan ككل بالنسبه لنقطه (0,0) حتى نضمن عدم وجود ترحيل بين الادوار عند استيراد هذه الملفات الى داخل برنامج الايتاب .
ويتم الدخول الى برنامج الايتاب وعمل ملف جديد ومن قائمة edit / edit story data /edit story يتم تعريف عدد الادوار وارتفاع كل دور وكذلك الادوار المتشابه smiler story كما يلى 
*









*حيث يمكن بعد ذلك استيراد كل ملف dxf تم عمله الى الدور الخاص به حيث يتيح لنا البرنامج تحديد الدور الذى نقوم باستيراد ملف ال dxf اليه كما يلى 
*








*ويتم استكمال الملف بعد ذلك من تعريف للقطاعات ورسم للاعمده وحوائط القص وعمل replicate لها فى جميع الادوار .
وبالنسبه لتغير ضرب الاعمده يمكنك عمل ذلك بعد اختيار العمود المطلوب ومن قائمة assign / frame line / local axis وتغير الزاويه من صفر الى 90 درجه كما يلى 
*




*مع العلم بأنه يفضل من البدايه تعريف قطاعين لنفس العمود احدهما فى اتجاه x والاخر فى اتجاه y حتى لا تحدث معك مشاكل اثناء حساب مساهمه الاعمده فى مقاومة قوى القص لتحديد قيمه معامل التخفيض العكسى R .
ثالثا يفضل عمل ملفين لنفس البرج على الايتاب واحد لدراسه احمال الزلازل على البرج حيث يتم تعريف القطاعات على انها cracked section والاخر لدراسه احمال الرياح على البرج مع تعريف القطاعات على انها uncracked section اى بدون عمل اى set modifiers للتماشى مع متطلبات الكود .
اما بالنسبه لاظهار نتائج التحليل الانشائى على الحوائط لتصميمها يمكنك مشاهدة المشاركات الاولى فى هذا الموضوع حيث تم عمل تصميم كامل لحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب طبقا للكود الامريكى ubc دون الحاجه لاى شيتات اكسل او اى برامج اخرى وفى عدم وضوح اى شئ يمكنك الاستفسار عنه .
تقبلى تحياتى 
 
**
*


----------



## hema81 (6 فبراير 2013)

halatempo قال:


> اه معلش ممكن رابط لبرنامج الايتابس فيرجن يفتح الملفات لان بتاعي فيرجن قديم ومش بتفتح فبدل ما حضرتك تسيفه عل فيرجن قديم وتعيد رفعه ممكن تديني لينك وانا اسطب الحديث


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
رابط تحميل برنامج الايتاب 9.7.4 
ETABS v9.7.4 StandAlone setup.rar
رابط تحميل المفتاح *
*المفتاح.zip*
*وهذه الروابط موجوده على المنتدى 
تقبلى تحياتى 
*


----------



## parasismic (10 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الموضوع لم يتوقف ولكن ان شاء الله سوف نبدأ فى تحليل الدفع المتتالى وهو ال pushover analysis وهو من المواضيع الشيقه والمهمه ونادرا ما تجد شروحات واضحه وكما اجد أن الزملاء قد حدث لهم بعض الملل
> لذلك من لديه أى معلومه عن هذا التحليل فليتقدم بها لكى نستفيد منها جميعا
> تقبل تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم و جزى الله كل من سعى لإفادة الناس خيرا

بالفعل موضوع التحليل الستاتيكي اللاخطي موضوع بالغ الأهمية حيث أنه من المتوقع أن تصبح كودات التصميم مبنية على هذا النوع من التحليل نظرا لدقته و اتاحته لبعض المزايا غير الموجودة في التحليل الخطي

استنادا الى معلوماتي المتواضعة فإنه يلزم قبل اجراء التحليل اللاخطي نمذجة العناصر الانشائية من أعمدة كمرات جدران قص و كمرات الربط لاخطيا و هو موضوع يتسم بنوع من التعقيد ويستدعي تدخل خبراء المنتدى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 فبراير 2013)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> بارك الله فيكم و جزى الله كل من سعى لإفادة الناس خيرا
> بالفعل موضوع التحليل الستاتيكي اللاخطي موضوع بالغ الأهمية حيث أنه من المتوقع أن تصبح كودات التصميم مبنية على هذا النوع من التحليل نظرا لدقته و اتاحته لبعض المزايا غير الموجودة في التحليل الخطي
> استنادا الى معلوماتي المتواضعة فإنه يلزم قبل اجراء التحليل اللاخطي نمذجة العناصر الانشائية من أعمدة كمرات جدران قص و كمرات الربط لاخطيا و هو موضوع يتسم بنوع من التعقيد ويستدعي تدخل خبراء المنتدى


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم المتوقع فى المستقبل القريب أن نتحول من التصميم بالنظريه الحديه Ultimate State Design الى التصميم فى مرحله اللدونه Relastic state Design واستخدام** Pushover Analysis *non-linear static analysis *& Time history analysis حيث تتجه الاكواد العالميه الى ذلك وحينئذ سوف يتم استخدام ال cracked section فى التحليل الانشائى بدلا من ال gross section والذى نستخدمه وتستخدمه كل البرامج الانشائيه حاليا فى التحليل الانشائى للحصول على القوى المختلفه اللازمه للتصميم وهذا بالطبع سوف يناظر ويطابق الواقع وهذا سوف يؤدى الى نتائج دقيقه وواقعيه حيث من الطبيعى أن يحدث تشقق للعنصر بمجرد الانتهاء من فك الفرم على سبيل المثال للاسقف التى تشقق بمجرد فك الفرم الخشبيه لذلك الطبيعى هو تصميم هذا السقف على الوضع الطبيعى وهو بعد تشققه وليس قبل تشققه وهذا ما تتجه اليه الاكواد حاليا 
وسوف تتغير طريقة استخدام القوى الافقيه المكافئه التى يتم استخدامها حاليا فى تسليطها على المنشأ سواء بالطريقه المكافئه الاولى أو الطريقه المكافئه الثانيه التى يتم استخدامها حاليا فى الزلازل الى استخدام طرق جديده توضح سلوك وتصرفات المنشأ أثناء الزلزال وأثناء هبوب الرياح والعواصف وأثناء تعرض المبنى للانفجارات وتوضيح أضعف النقاط والمناطق التى تحدث للمبنى أثناء تعرضه للرياح أو الزلزال أو الانفجارات والتى يبدأ من عندها بداية الانهيار للمبنى حتى يمكن معالجة هذه النقاط الضعيفه
لذلك وجب عليا أن نبدأ من حيث انتهى العالم الى الدراسات 
ولذلك ادعو كل مهندس ان يحاول أن يدلوا بدلوه فى هذا الموضوع 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 فبراير 2013)

واليكم أحد اعلام مصر وهو الدكتور شحاته عبد الرحيم والمتخصص فى الدراسات الجديده وهى التحليل اللاخطى والتحليل الاستاتيكى المتتابع pushover Analysis & nonlinear analysis والذى اسهم اسهامات كبيره فى هذه العلوم وله نظريات بأسمه فى هذا المجال والمنشوره فى المراجع العلميه العالميه وكما أنه الاستاذ فى احدى جامعات صعيد مصر التى تضئ شمعه فى جو الظلام الحالك الذى نعيشه فى هذه الايام وهى كلية الهندسه - جامعة أسيوط تجدونه على الرابط التالى 

http://aun.academia.edu/ShehataEAbdelRaheem

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## haf_hamza (14 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا هناك بالطبع فرق بين حالات التحميل ال default الموجوده فى برنامج الايتابس والتى تم عملها بواسطة المهندس ابراهيم وهى 25 حاله والتى تم عملها حسب الكود المصرى مع العلم بأن نتائج حالات التحميل فى الكود المصرى سوف تعطى نتائج أقل مقارنة بحالات التحميل فى الكود الاوربى أو الكود الامريكى
> ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالى
> ...




السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل أسامة، 

فيما يخص استعمال حالات التحميل ال default، 

1. هل يمكن الإعتماد على حالات المقدمة في برنامج إيتابس اليا ؟ (حسب الكود ACI or IBC) 

2. إذا اعتمدنا Response Spectrum Analysis لماذا برنامج إيتابس لا يقدم سوى 3 او 4 حالات من التحميل ؟ 

3. إذا كان لدينا raft، ما هي حالات التحميل التي يجب استعمالها للتأكد من Bearing capacity of soil ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (14 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على مجهوده المتواصل وكما ادعو الزملاء للمشاركه بالرأى أو بطرح أى استفسار حتى لو كان بسيط جدا لان ذلك سوف يثرى النقاش ويضيف معلومات وتعم الفائده للجميع وأنا اولكم
> بالنسبه لاستفسار المهندسه اقرا وارتقى عن ال boundary element فكما لاحظنا أننا نحتاج الى دراسة حائط القص ومتطلباته ومواصفاته واشتراطاته فى الكود الامريكى أو الكود المصرى كما نحتاج الى تحديد أبعاد هذا القطاع الخرسانى من طول وعرض لهذا الحائط وكذلك ماهو أقل نسبة حديد تسليح رأسى وأفقى يتطلبه اشتراطات الكود وكذلك ماهو أكبر نسبة حديد تسليح يتم استخدامه أفقى أو رأسى فى حائط القص ينص عليها الكود ؟؟
> أقول ذلك حتى يتضح لنا كل شى عن حوائط القص وتسليحها ونعرف مدى الحاجه الى ذلك عند بداية التصميم
> ...





بارك الله فيك استاذ أسامة ، 

وعذرا على كثرة الأسئلة، 

1. ماذا تعني المسافة التي يضعها برنامج إيتابس بخصوص boundray ؟ 

2. وهل مثلا بتسليح هذه المنطقة تسليحا جيدا ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (14 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اذا كانت قيمة الفا = 2.20 أى اكبر من 0.60 اذن حوائط القص تعتبر غير مقيده جانبيا اذن النسبه بين ارتفاع الحائط الى عرض قطاع الحائط يجب الا تقل عن 10 حتى يعتبر الحائط قصير كما فى الجداول الموجوده فى الكود او بطريقه اخرى أقل عرض لحوائط القص لابد الا تقل عن 3.25/10= 0.325 م
> ثانيا اشك فى قيمة حساب قيمة الفا لان قيمة ال EI لجموع حوائط القص والتى يمكن حسابها بسهوله من برنامج الاتوكاد تكون بارقام عاليه ولذلك اتوقع ان قيمة الفا فيها خطأ فى حسابها فنرجو المراجعه مره ثانيه
> 
> ...




الكود المصرى فى هذه الجزئيه من تصميم حوائط القص مأخوذ عن الكود الامريكى ACI R318-03 اى لسنة 2003

بالنسبه لطول حائط القص قد يعتقد البعض أنه كلما كان حائط القص طويل كلما كان ذلك أفضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولكن العكس هو الصحيح كما نرى فى الكود المصرى كما يلى 




وكما نرى فى الصوره السابقه فاذا كان ارتفاع الدور فى المبنى والبرج الخاص بنا = 3.25 م اذن لكى يكون هذا الحائط مشتت للطاقه ductile shear wall اذن اكبر طول لهذا الحائط =3.25 / 2= 1.625 م أو أقل والافضل ربط هذا الحائط فى اتجاه طوله بكمرات ساقطه مع اقرب حائط اذا سمح المعمارى بذلك حتى يتكون اطارات رأسيه

هذا من المواضيع المهمه فى حائط القص وهو ال boundary element والذى سوف اكرر فيه الكلام مره ثانيه فهو ببساطه عباره عن عمود منفصل بذاته داخل حائط القص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ويتم اضافة وعمل هذا العمود اذا زادت اجهادات الضغط والتى تحدث نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه بالاضافه الى العزوم التى تسببها الزلازل عن 0.20Fc اى لو زادت الاجهادات عند الاطراف فى حائط القص عن 20% من اجهاد خرسانة حائط القص 
يعنى كل حائط قص يمكن أن يكون بداخله عدد 2 عمود منفصليين عند اطراف حائط القص طيب ياباشمهندس ايه مواصفات ومتطلبات هذيين العموديين ؟؟
حسب كود ال upc97 ابعاد العمود الدفون او العمود المخفى او ال boundary element (عرضه = عرض حائط القص ويمكن أن يكون أكبر مثل شكل حرف I وأقصى طول لهذا العمود = 20 الى 25 % من طول حائط القص-





أما نسبة حديد التسليح فى هذا العمود فى الدنيا اى ال min=1% والقصوى = 2.5% من مساحة قطاع هذا العمود وليس من قطاع حائط القص طبعا 
والاهم هو أننا نستخدم كانات منفصله عن كانات حائط القص مخصوص لهذا العمود 
والارقام التى تظهر فى نتائج برنامج الايتابس (B zone length=0.846m) هى عباره عن طول العمود المخفى وطبعا عرض هذا العمود = عرض حائط القص ويجب ادخال حديد التسليح لقطاع هذا العمود بالشكل الصحيح او لل boundary element كما يلى 




ولكن توجد مشكله فى برنامج الايتابس فنحن لانستطيع ادخال وتعديل حديد الكانات لان البرنامج ليس فيه هذه الامكانيه فقط البرنامج يتعامل مع حديد التسليح الرأسى لذلك اذا اعطى البرنامج رساله تحذيريه لاجهادات القص واذا اردنا اضافة حديد كانات اضافيه سواء مع العمود والتى لايستطيع برنامج الايتابس ادخالها وعملها يتم استخدام ال interaction digrahme والحل اليدوى لهذا الحائط 
لذلك نطلب من المهندس ابراهيم بدون تكليف البحث فى حوائط القص الخاصه بالبرج هل يوجد رسائل تحذيريه فى تصميم حوائط القص وكيف سوف يتم معالجتها ؟؟؟؟ وكذلك تقليل اطوال وأبعاد حوائط القص التى ابعادها امنه الى أقل مايمكن حتى يكون التصميم اقتصادى
تقبل تحياتى 
[/QUOTE]



بارك الله فيك استاذ أسامة ولقد أجبتني على عديد الأسئلة، 

1. فيما يخص تسليح العمود الدنيا والقصوى (Boundary wall) ، و أقصى طول لهذا العمود المخفي، أين أجد المرجع حسب الكود ACI ? 

2. إذا قمت بعمل check للحائط، بعد إدخال نسبة الحديد اللازمة، لا تضهر العلامات الحمراء الخاصة بboundary فهل يعني أن التصميم صحيح ؟ 

3. فيما يخص زيادة طول الحائط،، هنا برنامج إيتابس يظهر النتائج باللون الأحمر إذا فاقت نسبة التسليح 2 بالمائة، (حسب ما هو مضبوط بالبرنامج والتي يمكن تغييرها options/preferences)، فما هو المرجع حسب الكود الأمريكي aci الذي يعتمده البرنامج ؟ أو انه يمكن تسليح الحائط أكثر من 2 بالمائة ؟ 

4. فيما يخص ال Shear Design، عندما أزيد من سمك الحائط، تزيد القيمة، ما هو الحل الأمثل في هذه الحالة ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل أسامة،
> فيما يخص استعمال حالات التحميل ال default،
> 1. هل يمكن الإعتماد على حالات المقدمة في برنامج إيتابس اليا ؟ (حسب الكود ACI or IBC)
> 2. إذا اعتمدنا Response Spectrum Analysis لماذا برنامج إيتابس لا يقدم سوى 3 او 4 حالات من التحميل ؟
> 3. إذا كان لدينا raft، ما هي حالات التحميل التي يجب استعمالها للتأكد من Bearing capacity of soil ؟


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اذا كنت تقوم بالتصميم للمبنى بالكود الامريكى بالطبع يمكن استخدام ال default والموجود بالبرنامج 
وبالنسبه لتصميم اللبشه للاساسات raft فيتم استخدام حالات التحميل ال25 التى قمنا بعملها فى البرج الخاص بنا ولكن جميع هذه الحالات سوف تكون تحليل لاخطى nonlinear(**allow uplift )  analysis **ولذلك سوف نقوم بعمل هذه الحالات ال 25 فى ال Load case وليس فى ال Load combinations كما تعودنا وذلك للتأكد من عدم تحميل التربه أسفل الاساسات باجهادات شد وفى حالة البرج الخاص بنا للتأكد من عدم وجود اوتداد وخوازيق معرضه لاحمال شد نتيجة الزلازل ويقوم زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم حاليا باعداد الرابط التالى لتصميم الاساسات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t357511.html#post2892979

تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2013)

haf_hamza; قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذ أسامة ولقد أجبتني على عديد الأسئلة،
> . ماذا تعني المسافة التي يضعها برنامج إيتابس بخصوص boundray ؟
> 2. وهل مثلا بتسليح هذه المنطقة تسليحا جيدا ؟
> 1. فيما يخص تسليح العمود الدنيا والقصوى (Boundary wall) ، و أقصى طول لهذا العمود المخفي، أين أجد المرجع حسب الكود ACI ?
> ...


*اشكرك اخى الكريم على كلماتك الطيبه 
اذا كنت تصمم البرج على الكود الامريكى ال ubc97 فان أبعاد ال boundary element تظهر فى الكود كالتالى 
 *




*هذه المسافه باختصار نتيجة تعرض حائط القص للعزوم بالاضافه الى الضغط الرأسى فتتولد عند حواف هذا الحائط ضغط أكبر ولذلك يمكن استبدال العزوم والحمل الرأسى الى حمليين مركزيين قريب من الاطراف 
اذن نتخيل أننا سوف نلغى حائط القص وكأننا سوف نستبدله بعموديين كل عمود بطول أقصى = 0.25 طول حائط القص (يعنى عموديين طولهم = 0.50 طول الحائط) نصمم هذيين العموديين على نتيجة المحصله من العزوم والحمل الرأسى 
وعندما نصمم هذه الاعمده (** boundary element) كأننا نتعامل مع تصميم أعمده فى الكود الامريكى **ubc97 اى أن نسبة الحديد من 1% الى 6% ويتبقى 0.50 طول الحائط يعتبر هذا الطول من الحائط لايوجد عليه أحمال حينئذ نضع فيه الحديد Min
واذا وجد برنامج الايتابس أن طول هذا العمود ** (** boundary element) أكبر من 0.25 من طول الحائط سوف يعطى تحذير باللون الازرق يقول فيه Pu>0.35 Po وان لم توجد هذه الرساله فى هذه الحاله يكون ال *
* ( boundary element) امن safe 
 أما اذا كنت تعمل على الكود الامريكى الاحدث فى الاصدار فقط تغير المفهوم السابق حول ال ** (** boundary element) ويمكن مراجعة كود ACI الفصل 21 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (15 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس اسامة. ممكن توضيح قيم كل من j,c1,d,d الموجودة في ملف الاكسل الخاص بحساب العزوم على جدران القص لحساب طول الجدران والموجودة في الصفحة ٢٧ للمشروع المتكامل​


----------



## haf_hamza (17 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله قيك أستاذ أسامة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 فبراير 2013)

استاذنا م أسامه
بارك الله فيك
بعد انتهاء التصميم كيف يتم التحقق ان التصميم كان طبقا لمبدأ weak beam strong column ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (18 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

غالبا ما تظهر عندي هذه المشكلة خاصة في Corewalls: 






فهل من حل لهذه المشكلة : pier shear exceeds maximum allowed خاصة أن أبعاد الحائط الخرساني لا يمكنني زيادتها ؟


----------



## mousabadr (18 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
استكمالا لهذه الدورة لعمل التحليل الديناميكى طبقا للكود المصرى لبرج مكون من 20 دور تحت تأثير احمال الزلازل مع استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامة نوارة جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء والمهندس النشيط م. إبراهيم جزاه الله خيرا وجزا الله خيرا كل من شارك فى هذا النقاش وثقل الله بة موازينكم ونرجوا منكم التواصل معنا فى هذا الموضوع المهم باذن الله .
ان شاء الله سوف نستكمل التحليل الديناميكى لهذا البرج وتم استخدام الملف الموجود فى هذا الرابط تصميم الاساسات لبرج 20 دور على برنامج السيف (استكمالا لدورة التصميم لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة)
FinaL 3D MODEL FOR FOUNDATIONS.rar
اولا تعريف mass soursce 

define→mass source→from lood 
وبالنسبة لinclude lateral mass only؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا تعريف Response Spectrumعن طريق استخدامبرنامج المهندس/ سيد الشيخ define→response spectrum fuction→spectrum from file




ثالثا تعريف حالات التحميل define→response spectrum cases →add new spectrum



وتعريف ثلاث حالات للتحميل specxو specyو specz كما بالشكل
ولاكن الاختلاف فى u1وu2وu3 وفى scal factor=9.81 اى عجلة الزلزال كاملة بدون تخفيض وثوف يتم تصحيح هذا الرقم لاحقا ان شاء الله
رابعا الدخول على analyze→set analysis option→set dynamic paramters



وبالنسبة للnumber of modes ناخذها تساوى اى بالنسبة لهذا البرج ناخذها تساوى 14
وينصح الكود المصرى بطريقة ritz vectorsلانها طريقة امنة فى التحليل بإعتبارها تعطى نتائج تحتوى على بعض المبالغة فى القيم ويتم اضافة حالات التحيل المطلوبة 
وان شاء الله سوف يتم الاستكمال بعد التاكد من هذة الخطوات ويوجد بعض الاسئلة1-تم ادخال damping correction factor=1 فى شيت الاكسيل وfucion damping ratio فى define→response spectrum fuction→spectrum from file وdamping فى define→response spectrum cases →add new spectrum؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2-الرقم الذى يتم ادخالة فى define→response spectrum cases →add new spectrum→overide diaph Ecc→Ecc length



عبارة عن Ax*0.05*L???? وهل يتم إدخال RATIO Ecc ratio(all diaph)=0.05ايضا
3-ما هى الحالات التى يتم ادخالها فى analyze→set analysis option→set dynamic paramters
تقبلو تحياتى


----------



## mousabadr (18 فبراير 2013)

ارفاق الصور التى لم تظهر


----------



## mousabadr (18 فبراير 2013)

ارفاق شيت الكسيل


----------



## eng_montaser86 (22 فبراير 2013)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mostafoz (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم سؤال إلى معلمى م/ أسامه نوارة 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
عند دوران المنشأ بسبب cg لدراسة تأثير الاحمال الافقيه باضعف وضعيه للمبنى هل من الممكن تحليل قوى الزلزال فى الاتجاهات الرئيسيه بدلا من دوران المنشا ؟


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مارس 2013)

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مارس 2013)

عند تعريف الحمل الحى فى حالات تعريف الاحمال وادخال نوع الحمل الحى Reducible live load هل يقوم البرنامج اتوماتيكيا بعمل تخفيض للحمل الحى بالادوار ؟ 
اذا وضعت قبل البدء فى التصميم ان LLRF=1 فهل سيغير من التعريف للحمل الحى على انه Reducible live load ؟
وهل هذا الاختيار له علاقه فقط بمقدار الحمل الحى ؟
تحياتى للاستاذ المبدع اسامه نواره والمجتهد والمخلص م ابراهيم (هيما )


----------



## aboyazeed (30 مارس 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولمزيد عن حوائط القص وكيفية رسمها كذلك لملف برنامج الايتابس لمبنى 75 دور قد تم تنزيله من قبل مهندس يعمل فى الشارقه فى الامارات كالاتى
> 
> مبنى 75 دور.rar
> 
> ...


*
السلام عليكم
حياكم الله استاذنا ووالدنا الكريم اسامة
ارجوا من حضرتك اعادة رفع ملف الايتاب للمبني المكون من 75 طابق للاستفاده من توصيفه وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم*


----------



## منصور الدمنهورى (8 أبريل 2013)

اخى المهندس خذ فى اعتبارك ان البرنامج من انتاج شركة عملاقة فدقق عسى ان يكون هناك خطا فى المدخلات واعتقد ان قيمة 1.45 الخاص بتاثير بى دلتا للعناصر غير المضغوطة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولمزيد عن حوائط القص وكيفية رسمها كذلك لملف برنامج الايتابس لمبنى 75 دور قد تم تنزيله من قبل مهندس يعمل فى الشارقه فى الامارات كالاتى
> 
> مبنى 75 دور.rar
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الشكر للجميع على هذا الموضوع القيم
واتمنى من المهندس اسامه
باعادة تحميل ملف 
ملف تصميم لبرج الماسة يتكون من 70 طابق مصمم عن طريق برنامج ايتابس
لان الرابط لا يعمل
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر للجميع على هذا الموضوع القيم
> واتمنى من المهندس اسامه
> باعادة تحميل ملف
> ...



السلام عليكم 
الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الملف بالمرفقات


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على على المساعدة
ولكن للاسف الملف لم يعمل.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على على المساعدة
> ولكن للاسف الملف لم يعمل.



الملف يعمل لكن فتحه ياخذ زمن طويل لان الموديل كبير


----------



## quty (11 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر للمهندس/خالد الازهري - وارجو من لديه تفاصيل تسليح البرج المكون من 75 طابق الذي قام برفع ملف الايتابس له الاخ المهندس/خالد ان يقوم برفعه علي المنتدي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الملف يعمل لكن فتحه ياخذ زمن طويل لان الموديل كبير


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المساعده
وقد اشتغل الملف.
ولكن هل يوجد هناك مخخططات او موديل على السيف لهذا المشروع او اية ملفات اخرى له 
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المساعده
> وقد اشتغل الملف.
> ولكن هل يوجد هناك مخخططات او موديل على السيف لهذا المشروع او اية ملفات اخرى له
> مع الشكر مقدما



لا ادري والله احتفظ بمناقشات حسين رضا والمهندس محمود الصقار مع الموديل وليس معي اي شيء اخر متعلق بهذا المشروع ...


----------



## bboumediene (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منصور الدمنهورى (17 أبريل 2013)

كم هذا المنتدى رائع حقا بما يضم من مشرفين ومهندسين اتمنى من الله تعالى ان يوفقنا جميعا الى ما فية الخير


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء مهندس أسامة , وبارك فيك,,,


----------



## husseinhun (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*thnx*

thanks


----------



## eng_m.magdi (31 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم وربنا يبارك فى م / أسامه نواره ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسانته يارب وشكرا م / hema81 على اهتمامه بالمرفقات الخاصة بالمشروع وربنا يجزيكم خير


----------



## alizar (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير يا مهندس اسامة نوارة في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## خالد صالح الخيواني (21 ديسمبر 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
سأتابع بأمر الله عز وجل هذه المشاركه القيمه 
عل الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا العلم
أسألكم دعوه بظهر الغيب​


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

موضوع رائع


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## حمدي شققي (4 يناير 2014)

نشكر المهندس اسامة على هذا العمل الجبار


----------



## abodafer (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع ..وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (2 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hamzeaziz (5 أبريل 2014)

Thanks for this useful model of 75 story building, sweet hand

After looking at model I have some points to discuss here if you don't mind
Please correct me if I am wrong

why there is not p-delta analysis for this building ? as I see some models and designers in this forum don't care about p-delta , off course there is some really good model also in this forum which they care about p-delta

There is no modification for shear wall and flat plate and beam and columns 
according to ACI code for second order analysis we should apply modification for crack section in concrete , i have seen in some video that after analysis they got stress in shear wall then they say that because tension stress is less Fcr of concrete we don't need apply modification for shear wall but in ACI 318 it mentioned that for uncracked shear wall we should apply 0.7 modification ,etc

For wind load according to ASCE we should take care about G factor Gust factor for tall building because usually they are flexible with fundamental natural period greater that 1 sec they have natural frequency less than 1 Hz , so we should find G factor which i think it will more than 1 for sure for this building and not 0.85 which entered for this model in for both side , further we should take care about Wind load for this kind of tall building because most of time it is more dangerous than seismic load

For seismic load for mass source we should take about permanent live load and account them in mass source like mechanical load by 100% percent even most of people put some percent of other live load like 20% which not mentioned in UBC97 but i have seen in some codes so it depend on designer to put that or not but for heavy and permanent live load we should account them according to UBC97​


----------



## sayed ghazy (9 أبريل 2014)

تصميم الأعمدة بطريقة الاجهادات القصوى
قانون تصميم الأعمدة بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل
طريقة حساب نصيب الحديد والخرسانة من حمل العمود
دراسة حول معاملات الأمان فى الأعمدة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------عندنا قانون الاجهاد بيقول stress= force / area
أى أن force (p) = stress X area
حيث أن p هو الحمل على العمود
وبما أن قطاع العمود يتكون من حديد وخرسانة
هذا يعنى أن الحمل سيتوزع على الحديد وعلى الخرسانة وكل منهما سيكون له نسبة سنتعلم كيف نحسبها فى مشاركة منفصلة باذن الله
ومن هذا المنطلق نستطيع القول بأن :
الحمل على العمود = حمل يتحمله الحديد + حمل تتحمله الخرسانة
لا تنسوا أن هناك نسبة توزيع بينهما غير متساوية لان طبعا الخرسانة هيكون لها النصيب الأكبر فى تحمل الحمل
نقدر نقول دلوقت أن :
الحمل على العمود = اجهاد الحديد * مساحة الحديد + اجهاد الخرسانة * مساحة الخرسانة
P = Ac x Fc + As x Fs
طبعا احنا كمهندسين بنعتبر ان :
الخرسانة بتنهار عند Fcu وهى اقصى مقاومة تتحملها الخرسانة فى الضغط
الحديد بينهار عند Fy وهو اقصى اجهاد يتحمله الحديد فى الشد ...
طيب لو مقلناش انه بينهار عند Fu ؟؟ لأن الحديد لما يكون جوا الخرسانة وهى مادة قصفة ويحصله مط شىء اكيد ان المادة القصفة دى هتنهار لأن الحديد مرتبط معاها بقوة تماسك bond فبنتعامل ديما مع اجهاد الخضوع أو المط ( كأنك بتشد أستك )
طبعا العلماء عملوا اختبارات على القطاع الخرسانى المكون من حديد وخرسانة شغالين سوا و معرض لقوى ضغط محورية ووجدوا ان الخرسانة بتنهار بعد ما توصل ل 2/3 تلتين مقاومتها فى حين ان الحديد لسه محصلوش انهيار لأانه أقوى
ومن هنا نقدر نقول ان أقصى حمل يتحمله العمود اللى هو حمل الانهيار يساوى
failure load = .67 Ac * Fcu + As * Fy
بس زى ما حضارتكم عارفين انه مينفعش نصمم على الحمل الحرج لازم ناخد معاملات أمان
فنقلل قدرة تحمل الحديد وقدرة تحمل الخرسانة بمقدار التلث
ultimate load = ( .67 - .33 ) Ac * Fcu + ( 1 - .33) As * Fy
Pu = .35 Ac * Fcu + .67 As * Fy
وهى دى معادلة تصميم الأعمدة بطريقة ال Ultimate
ان شاء الله نكمل بعد كدا ازاى نحسب نصيب الحديد كام من الحمل ونصيب الخرسانة كام وكمان نعرف ازاى عملوا معادلة تصميم الأعمدة بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل working
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
استكمالا لموضوع قانون تصميم الأعمدة
كنا وصلنا الى ان معادلة تصميم الأعمدة بطريقة المقاومة القصوى كدا
Pu = .35 Ac * Fcu + .67 As * Fy
وعرفنا جت منين ودلوقتى عايزين نعرف معادلة التصميم بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل
طبعا احنا عارفين اننا بنحول من
working
الى
ultimate
بنضرب فى
1.5
والعكس صحيح فهنقسم معادلة التصميم بطريقة المقاومة القصوى اللى جبناها على
1.5
Pw=.23 Ac * Fcu + .44 As * Fy
حيث انه
Pw = Working load = Pu / 1.5
طب ايه رأيكم لو أخدنا الجزء الأول من القانون وهو :
23. * Fcu
وطبعا قيمة المقاومة المميزة معروفة
150 - 175 - 200 - 225 - 275 - 300
هنضرب الأرقام دى فى الفاكتور بتاعنا اللى هو
23.
فهينتج لنا القيم التالية بالترتيب ومكافئة للقيم العليا على التوالى
40 - 45 - 50 - 55 - 60 - 65 - 70
ودى هى قيم المقاومة الممميزة بعد تصفية القانون وبنسميها :
Fco
وبتالى تصبح الصيغة النهائية لقانون تصميم الأعمدة بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل كالتالى
Pw= Ac * Fco + .44 As * Fy
وبكدا نكون خلصنا صيغة القانونين واتمنى تكونوا استفدتم
معلومة للزمن :
العمود 25 * 25 سم بيشيل حوالى 46 طن حمل بطريقة الوركنج
فما بالك بيشيل بقى كام لو هتصمم بالمقاومة القصوى حوالى 70 طن !!
آخر حاجة كنا هنتكلم عنها هى ازاى أحسب نصيب الحديد كام من الحمل
والسيخ ببيشيل لوحده كام طن والخرسانة كام طن
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
كيفية حساب ما يتحمله الحديد من الحمل والخرسانة
- ( إذا وضع حديد التسليح فى عمود معرض لقوى ضغط محورية منتظمة فإن حديد التسليح يتحمل جزء أقل من هذه القوى يساوى تقريبا عشر القوى التى تتحملها الخرسانة المسلحة )
تعالو نشوف الكلام دا ازاى من خلال مثال /
- عمود من الخرسانة أبعاده 50*50 سم يحتوى على ثمانية أسياخ من حديد التسليح
بقطر 19 مم ومعرض لحمل ضغط محورى قيمته 200 طن .
P = 200 ton
50 * 50
Rft = 8 bars phi 19
المطلوب : تعيين قيمة الحمل الذى تتحمله كلا من الخرسانة والحديد وكذلك الاجهاد على كل سيخ من حديد التسليح علما بأن معاير المرونة للحديد والخرسانة كالتالى :
Econcrete = 180000 kg/cm2
Esteel = 2* 10^6 kg/cm2
الحل :
- 1- نجيب المساحات
- مساحة مقطع العمود = 50*50 = 2500 سم2
- مساحة مقطع سيخ الحديد الواحد = ط * 1.9 ^2 / 4 =2.84 سم 2
- مساحة مقطع الحديد الكلية = 8 أسياخ * 2.84 = 22.68 سم2
- مساحة مقطع الخرسانة ( المساحة الصافية ) = مساحة مقطع العمود - الحديد
= 2500 - 22.8 = 2477.32 سم2
-2- بما أن العمود محمل بحمل ضغط منتظم فإن انفعال الخرسانة = انفعال الحديد
STRAIN)concrete = STRAIN)steel
STRAIN= STRESS / Modulus of Elasticity
STRESS = P / A
بالتعويض فى القانون الأول : انفعال الخرسانة = انفعال الحديد
Pconcete ÷ ( Ac * Ec ) = Psteel ÷ ( As * Es ) apply now by given data
بعد التعويض بالقيم المعطاه وهى معاملات المرونة والقيم المحسوبة سابقة المساحات الصافية للحديد والخرسانة ينتج لنا معادلة فى مجهولين المجهولين هما الحمل الذى يتحمله الحديد والحمل الذى تتحمله الخرسانة
Pc = 9.831 Ps
لاحظ المعادلة دى احنا عوضنا بوحدات كجم سم
عشان نجيب مجاهيل المعادلة دى لازم معادلة تانية وهى ان الحمل الكلى على العمود يساوى مجموع الحمل الذى يتحمله الحديد والحمل الذى تتحمله الخرسانة
Pc + Ps = 200 ton = 200000 kg
دلوقتى عندنا معادلتين فى مجهولين نجيب المجهولين
Pc = 181533.86 kg = 181.53 ton
Ps = 18466.14 kg = 18.47 ton
دا كدا المطلوب الأول نصيب الحديد فى تحمل الحمل الكلى على العمود ونصيب الخرسانة من حمل العمود
عايزين نجيب الاجهاد على كل سيخ
- مساحة السيخ الواحد = 2.84 سم 2
- الحمل على السيخ الواحد = الحمل الكلى على الحديد / عدد الأسياخ
= 118466.14 / 8 = 2308.27 كجم
الاجهاد = حمل ÷ مساحة
- الاجهاد على السيخ الواحد = 2308.27 ÷ 2.84 = 812.8 كجم / سم2
وهو أقل من الاجهاد المسموح به للحديد
كدا انتهينا من الدرس دا ويبقى فاضل جزء أخير بخصوص الأعمدة وهو دراسة بسيطة عن كثب لمعاملات الأمان فى الأعمدة ودا شىء مهم لازم نعرفه لان فيه ناس شككت قبل كدا فى قوانين الكود المصرى واتهموا واضعى معاملات الأمان فى الكود المصرى بالغش فان شاء الله هندافع عنهم ونوضح لهم اللبس اللى فى دماغهم .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
دراسة حول معاملات الأمان فى الأعمدة :
طبعا هطبق بمثال عشان الامور تكون واضحة بس هكتب القوانين والنواتج النهائية وانتم ورايا بالألة الحاسبة عشان الناس تصحصح طبعا فيه ناس هتقول آلة حاسبة ايه يا عم خخخخخخخ وتكمل نوم ودا الطبيعى من فوادفون
المهم عندنا عمود اتصمم واتنفذ ابعاده 25 سم * 40 سم ومسلح بستة اسياخ حديد قطرها 16 مم
fcu=250kg/cm2
fco=60kg/cm2
fy=3600kg/cm2
- هنحسب مساحة الخرسانة والحديد
As=12.6 cm2
Ac=1000cm2
أفكركم بقوانين الأعمدة التلاتة اللى عرفناهم قبل كدا
الحمل التشغيلى على العمود
Pworking= Ac * Fco + .44 As * Fy
الحمل الأقصى على العمود
Pultimate = .35 Ac * Fcu + .67 As * Fy
الحمل الذى يسبب انهيار العمود
failure load = .67 Ac * Fcu + As * Fy
تكتكوا شوية على الآلة الحاسبة وهاتوا الأحمال التلاتة يلا وصحونى لما تخلصوا
لو الناتج طلع كدا يبقى انتم صح
Pw = 79.103 ton
Pu=116.59 ton
Pfailure= 210.916 ton
تعالوا بقى نشوف ايه موضوع معاملات الأمان دا
الحمل التشغيلى هو دا الحمل اللى واقع فعلا على المنشأ حمل حى وحمل ميت وطبعا خدنا معاه معامل أمان للمواد خرسانة وحديد بس معامل امان صغير شوية يعنى الخرسانة بعد ما كانت هتستحمل 250 كجم خففنا الحمل عليها شوية وخليناها تشيل 60 كجم بس والحديد بدل ما كان هيستحمل 3600 كجم خليناه يستحمل 1580 كجم بس
الحمل الأقصى دا تخيلنا ان العمود هيشيل قد الحمل الفعلى اللى شايله مرة ونص مش كدا وبس دا كمان خدنا معاملات أمان للمواد كبيرة يعنى بدل ما كان مكعب الخرسانة اللى مساحته سم فى سم هيتكسر عند حمل 250 كجم لأ قلنا انه هيتكسر عند 88 كجم بس والحديد بعد مان هيشيل 3600 كجم خليناه يشيل 2400 كجم يعنى خلينا العمود يشيل أحمال أكتر من طريقة الوركنج وهو مسيف ومرتاح بس مش مرتاح أوى زى الوركنج
حمل الانهيار دا بقى الحمل المرعب اللى لو جه على العمود كل سنة وانت طيب فيه هتنهار الخرسانة قبل الحديد يعنى لو كانت الخرسانة لوحدها هتشيل 250 كجم لو حطينا جواها حديد هتتحمل لحد 170 كجم فى حين ان الحديد يقدر يشيل ساعتها 3600 كجم لاحظوا الفرق بين قدرة تحمل الاتنين الحديد شرس وجبار والخرسانة يا عينى غلبانة لما بصت للحديد وشافت قدرته مستحملتش الصدمة وانهارت عند الحمل 170 كجم رغم انها ممكن تشيل لحد 250 كجم دا لو كانت هى لوحدها لكن لو معاها الحديد هيجلها الاحباط بدرى بدرى وتنهار قبل ما تفرح بشبابها
بالظبط زى ما شفناه فى فيلم محامى خلع بتاع داليا البحيرى وهانى رمزى وهما فى المحكمة بيترافع فى قضية الخلع
داليا البحيرى غلبانة يا حرام حصان واحد أما جوزها ابو عضلات كان ستين حصان مقدرتش تستحمل قوته فطلبت الخلع والقاضى رأى السبب مقنع ففصلهم وطلقهم ودا لسبب مهم جدا ..
لأن الزيت لا يختلط باالماء الزيت لا يختلط بالماء هههههههههه
دا اللى حصل للحديد ابو عضلات والخرسانة الغلبانة والحمد لله ان الحديد مبيشخرش وهو نايم كانت المنشآت كلها انهارت قبل الصبة ههههه
تعالوا نحسب الكلام دا بقى بالأرقام ونشوف القضية هترسى على اايه
- معاملات الأمان الخاصة بالمواد ( خرسانة وحديد معا )
Factor Of Safty for Material = Pultimate ÷ Pfailure =210.916÷116.59
يساوى 1.81
- معاملات الأمان الخاصة بالأحمال
Factor Of Safty for Loads = Pfailure ÷ Pworking =116.59 ÷79.103
يساوى 1.47
- معامل الأمان الكلى للأحمال والمواد
Global Factor of Safty = Pultimate ÷ Pworking = 116.59 ÷ 79.103
يساوى 2.67
وهذا هو ردى على االجهلاء الذين اتهموا واضعى قوانين تصميم الأعمدة واتهموهم بالنصب والسرقة وباهدار أموال الدولة بحجة انهم تمادوا فى معاملات الامان .
نلاحظ أن معامل أمان الأحمال 1.4 فقط وهذا شىء منطقى لأن الأحمال ممكن تزيد غصب عننا فى يوم من الأيام فحاجة الانسان متغيرة بتغير الزمان وهذا المعامل ملائم لاحتياجاته المستقبلية اذا اراد بناء طابق جديد أو طابقين او زاد احمال الأثاث فى يوم ما أو عمل عزومة كبيرة وزود الحمل الحى على المنشأ .
نلاحظ ان معامل أمان الماتيريال الخرسانة والحديد 1.8 فقط ودا برده شىء منطقى انه يكون أكبر من معامل امان الأحمال لأن المواد لو جرالها حاجة مش هيكون فيه احمال اصلا دا بالاضافة الى ان التنفيذ بيكون أغلبه غير مطابق للمواصفات القياسية فالمصنعية بتكون زبالة العامل ممكن يشرب شاى ويرمى فى الخرسانة وممكن يرمى سجارته فى أم الخلطة وممكن يسرق الأسمنت ويغش الخرسانة دا مش كدا وبس الحديد اللى انت شاريه ممكن يكون صينى أو مغشوش مكتوب عليه 3600 وهو فى الحقيقة 3000 بس أو ممكن يكون مصدى جزئيا أو أو او ..
زملائى الاعزاء دائما كونوا على ثقة بما قد درستم فى كليتكم واياكم ان تقولوا يوما انه لا علاقة بما درسناه بسوق العمل اذا قلتها او سمعتها من أحد فاعلم أنه مهندس فاشل
وشكرا واتمنى ان اكون قد اوفيت قدرا من حق الزمالة ..
تم بحمد الله موضوع تصميم الاعمدة#
‫#‏منقول‬ من أحد المهندسين الأفاضل 
​


----------



## التوأم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تاج سعد (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجو توضيح ما هي c depth , c limit ,وذلك عند تحقيق Boundary Element Check

Station 
Location
ID 
Edge 
Length (m)
Governing 
Combo
P[SUB]u [/SUB]
tonf
M[SUB]u [/SUB]
tonf-m
Stress Comp 
tonf/m²
Stress Limit 
tonf/m²
C Depth 
m
C Limit 
m

الرجاء شرح ما يحوي الجدول


----------



## تاج سعد (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجو توضيح ما هي c depth , c limit ,وذلك عند تحقيق Boundary Element Check

Station 
LocationIDEdge 
Length (m)Governing 
ComboP[SUB]u [/SUB]
tonfM[SUB]u [/SUB]
tonf-mStress Comp 
tonf/m²Stress Limit 
tonf/m²C Depth 
mC Limit 
m
الرجاء شرح ما يحوي الجدول


----------



## محمد 145 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الدورة الرائعة​


----------



## تاج سعد (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الشكرو الاحترام لكم دورة مفيده جدا 
لدي سؤالين 
1-عند العمل بلكود aci 318-11 ما الفرق بينedge length and c depth 
وذلك عند تحديد طول العمود المخفي في جدار القص
2- لتحديد طول العمود المخفي هة القيمه الاكبر بين 
c depth/2
c depth/2-0.1*L
حيث طول الجدار =L
عرض الجدار+25
هل هذا صحيح ارجو افادتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.حسان (27 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
من المعلوم انه يوجد العامل k اللذي يضرب بطول العمود ليعطي طول الانبعاج ....
ما الفرق بين الخيارين "unbraced length ratio" and " effective length factor" ? و ايهما هو العامل k و ماذا يعني الخيار الاخر ؟؟

ارجو الاجابة عن السؤال بطريقة واضحة و مختصرة لأني وجدت العديد قد سأل هذه السؤال في هذا الموضوع الرائع ( بارك الله بالقائمين عليه و المشاركين) و لم يتم الاجابة عن السؤال بشكل واضح


----------



## hema81 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

م.حسان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من المعلوم انه يوجد العامل k اللذي يضرب بطول العمود ليعطي طول الانبعاج ....
> ما الفرق بين الخيارين "unbraced length ratio" and " effective length factor" ? و ايهما هو العامل k و ماذا يعني الخيار الاخر ؟؟
> 
> ارجو الاجابة عن السؤال بطريقة واضحة و مختصرة لأني وجدت العديد قد سأل هذه السؤال في هذا الموضوع الرائع ( بارك الله بالقائمين عليه و المشاركين) و لم يتم الاجابة عن السؤال بشكل واضح



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
للاجابة على هذا السؤال يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t407220.html
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.حسان (28 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك hema81 و بارك الله فيك على شرحك الواضح المبسط و جزاك الله خيرا 

لكن أحيانا يعطي الايتابس قيمة _unbraced length ratio أكبر من الواحد , كيف نفسر هذا اذا كان هذا العامل يمثل نسبة الطول الصافي الى الطول الاصلي و اللتي من المفترض أن تكون اصغر من الواحد ؟
مثلا : أنا اشتغلت على فيلا اعطاني الايتابس قيمة 2 علما ان أسفل العمود هو سميلات (TIE BEAMS) و اعلاه بلاطة هوردي أي كمرتين في الاتجاهين فوق العمود و مقسمتين عنده . _​


----------



## م.حسان (30 نوفمبر 2014)

عرفت المشكلة في حال _unbraced length ratio أكبر من الواحد : 
هذه الحالة تظهر عندما يوجد خطأ في عمل الmesh ( اي لا يوجد node ) فوق العمود او تحته ... في هذه الحالة يعتبر العمودين في الطابقين كعمود واحد .
و شكرا مهندس _hema81 .


----------



## سامو جاك (30 نوفمبر 2014)

لماذا دائما لايكتمل العمل ... بمعنى ان الكل بيقفوا عند نقطة مهمة وهي فيما بعد التحليل ماذا عن استخراج النتائج والتصميم للعناصر الانشائية وعمل النوتة الحسابية الاف الفيديوهات تتكلم عن النقل من الاوتوكاد الى الايتاب ولا توجد محاضرة تتكلم عن التصميم واستخراج النتائج ومناقشتها .... وانا هنا لا اوجة اللوم لاحد اللة اعلم بظروف الناس ولكن اتمنى ان اللي يعمل فيديو يعمل اول حلقة عن استخراج النتائج والتصميم طبقا للزلازل واتمنى يكون المهندس اسامة صاحب هذة الحلقة لما لة من علم وتنظيم جيد .


----------



## aljafry (9 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 مايو 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أطلعت على معظم الموضوع , سعدت بالمناقشة , و لكن وجدت بعض الملاحظات أحببت أن أنبه لها:
> 1- الboundary element هو مطلب ductility و ليس تصميم بمعنى لا يهمنا و لا نمثله بال section designer
> ...



بالإضافة لكلام م [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION]

بخصوص ال boundary zone وهي موجودة في ال special structural wall خصوصاً في SDC D,E,F
طبقا لجدول ACI318-11
Table R21.1.1
معTable R1.1.91

والمشكلة ان ال ETABS بيتاكد علي boundary zone في كل الحوائط وذلك لعدم وجود option لتحديد تصميم الحائط طبقاً لبند 21.9.6 ك "special wall "high ductility
أو "Limited ductility" (intermediate/ordinary) walls 

مناقشة جيدة
Does the boundary elements applied to ordinary shear walls or applied to special shear walls only?


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 مايو 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> بالإضافة لكلام م @محمود الصقار
> 
> بخصوص ال boundary zone وهي موجودة في ال special structural wall خصوصاً في SDC D,E,F
> طبقا لجدول ACI318-11
> ...


- _boundary element هي طريقة تصميم وحساب جدران القص
بتواجد قوى شادة ضاغطة مركزة في اطراف الجدار
وتحسب وتصمم وفق قوانين تصميم الأعمدة
- ويمكن للجدران ان تحسب وفق توزيع منتظم للتسليح
لكن عندما يكون المقطع غير كافي او نسبة التسليح المنتظم
اكبر من الأعظمية
فيجب الذهاب الى_boundary elements​- الجدران القصية العادية هي جدران ذات ممطولية محدودة
لايهم طريقة الحساب ولكن يجب تواجد Limited ductility
ممطولية محدودة في اطراف الجدران او زوايا الكور
- لذلك معظم الكودات تشترط تواجد اعمدة مخفية مدفونة في زوايا الكور
تسليحها لايقل عن تسليح العامود الأصغري 1% وطوله = 2t
high ductility : ليست فقط تواجد اعمدة في النهاياتboundary zone
بل هي مجموعة ترتبيات للتسليح وتحقيقات لمقاومةالانحناء وقوى القص
في اماكن تواجد المفصل اللدن
- عندما برنامج ايتاب يحزر يجب تواجد boundary elements
هذا يعني مقطع الجدار غير كافي يجب تكبيره ولا يعني التصميم
من اجل special shear walls
تحياتي


----------



## sayed ghazy (7 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed ghazy (8 أغسطس 2015)

نرجو من المهندس اسامه تكمله باقى دوره الايتاب2013


----------



## sayed ghazy (8 أغسطس 2015)

ماشاءالله شرح مرتب


----------



## سردشت (28 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله.


----------



## جميل يحيئ سكران (3 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندس 
انا عايز اسألك انا حللت في الايتاب ولكن لم تضهر القوئ المحوريه علئ الجسور p ضهرت صفر


----------



## kjelban (4 أكتوبر 2016)

بسم الله ما شاء الله..........عمل رائع و منظم جزاكم الله كل خير ونتمنى ان نرى باقي الملفات في نهاية التصميم. الفكرة في حد ذاتها رائعة جداً


----------



## ibrahim-yousef (6 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا , 
لو سمحت أخي المهندس ما هو النظام الانشائي المستخدم في المبنى , وهل البلاطة هي بلاطة فطرية حيث لا يوجد جوائز سوى على محيط المبنى , مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (13 يونيو 2017)

عمل جماعى منظم وفيه الاخلاص والعطاء
اشكر كل من شارك فيه


----------



## mahdysaber (27 سبتمبر 2018)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخت الكريمة
> - مرفق ملف لتلخيص ما جاء بالرابط الاول للمشروع (اقتراح مشروع كامل ) على الرابط التالى *:
> *Design.rar
> ...



ممكن لو سمحت رفع *تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب الجزء الثالث مش شغال*


----------

